# أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو المبارك   Kerlos-love-Jesus



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

* كل يومين هنختار عضو​*
*وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه 

ها الوقت...!!!!​*
*وهل انطباعه الاول اتغير بعد مرور الوقت ومع العشرة وبعد ماعرفة ..​ *
* ؟​ *


* هنقول انطباعنا عن​ *
* ردوده في  الموضوعات ....​*
*موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....​*

*انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...​*
*انطباعات عن توقيعه ...​*
*انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...​*
*عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...​*
* ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..

لكن رجائا بالطبع بدون احراج وتجريح

اتمني الفكرة تعجبكم 

ملحوظة/سيتم تعديل الموضوع  عند كل مرة نختار فيها عضو ونضع اسمة بعنوان الموضوع
حتي يكون من السهل علينا معرفة مين ياللي بنحكي عنة انطباعتنا 
سلام ونعمة

*​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

*حلوة خالص الفكره
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

*فكرة رائعة يا جوجو  ​*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

شكرا الك حبيبي مارسليون ولتقييمك
 نورت يا باشا


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

شكرا يا روزيتا
نورتي بمرورك


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

دعونا هلا للأتفاق علي شخصية حتي نحكي فيها
مين ياللي ممكن ترشحوة منشان نحكي عنة
انا بحتاج مساعدتكم هلا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

متابع...........


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

*انا بقول روكااااااااااا
*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> متابع...........


تنور بوجودك اكيد يا عياد


marcelino قال:


> *انا بقول روكااااااااااا
> *​


اختيار موفق جدا
راح ارسل لها اللينك هلا ويلا كلنا نحكي عنها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*



just member قال:


> تنور بوجودك اكيد يا عياد
> 
> اختيار موفق جدا
> راح ارسل لها اللينك هلا ويلا كلنا نحكي عنها


*روكا ميييييييييييييين والناس نايمين:mus13:*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

طلاما بتلعبي يبقي اوكي
يلا راح ابتدي هلا مشاركة الك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*



just member قال:


> طلاما بتلعبي يبقي اوكي
> يلا راح ابتدي هلا مشاركة الك


*هههههههههه*
*ماشي ماشي طبعا مقدرش اقول لجوجو لا*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

*هلا  حلنا اختارنا روكا وراح نتكلم عنها
*​


just member قال:


> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!
> 
> ...


منورة يا استاذة روكا
انا مبسوط حالي اكتير منشان احكي عنك


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

يلا مين بعدي يحكي عن روكا الشقية


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

*فكره تحفه يا جوجو بجد عجبتنى جدا*



just member قال:


> * كل يومين هنختار عضو​*
> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!​**
> ...


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

الله عليك يا مينا
انا مبسوط بوجودك ومشاركتك هلا
وكمان تقييمك الجميل ربنا يخليك


يلا مين بعد مينا يحكي عن الشقية روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

*الاول بجد ميرسي لاختيار ميلو ليا وميرسي ليك يا جوجو علي موضوعك الجميل:love34:*​


> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!
> 
> ...


*لقب حللللللللللللو اوووووووووووي بجد:love34::love34::love34:*
*بجد يا جوجو كلماتك كلها خلتني ادمع*
*مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد*
*انا ماستحقش كل ده*
*ربنا يخليك اخويا الغالي*
*وهما كلهم 5:smil16:*
​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*

بتستحقي الاكثر يا روكا وانتي بتعرفي هيك
ربنا معاكي ويدبر كل امورك للخير
يلا خليكي هيك مدة يوم ولا يومين حتي باقي الناس تشوف الموضوع وتيجي وتحكي فيكي


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*




just member قال:


> * كل يومين هنختار عضو​*
> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!​**عسولة واجتماعية ومرحة*
> ...


فكرة جميلة اوى يا جوجو
ميرسى لك 
تسلم افكارك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*



> * كل يومين هنختار عضو​
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!​
> ...


*ميرسي يا مينا علي كلامك الجميل*
*فعلا كتيييييييييييييير عليا*
*ربنا يخليك ليا يا اجمل اخ*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*



> فكرة جميلة اوى يا جوجو
> ميرسى لك
> تسلم افكارك


علي الرحب اختي العزيزة
نورتي بمشاركتك وبتمنالك تواصل دايم مع كل ضيوفنا
وتأكدي انك واحد منهم هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*



just member قال:


> بتستحقي الاكثر يا روكا وانتي بتعرفي هيك
> ربنا معاكي ويدبر كل امورك للخير
> يلا خليكي هيك مدة يوم ولا يومين حتي باقي الناس تشوف الموضوع وتيجي وتحكي فيكي


*ميرسي بجد يا جوجو ربنا يخليك ليا ومش انحرم منك ابدا:wub:
مافيش مشاكل * ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي*



> * كل يومين هنختار عضو​
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!​عسولة واجتماعية ومرحة
> ...


*ميرسي يا حبي بجد*
*ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:t4:*
*واجي عندكم كده واقرفك:new8:*​


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



just member قال:


> * كل يومين هنختار عضو​*
> *روكاااااااااااا*
> 
> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> ...



*حبيبتى ربنا يسعدك ويفرحك فى كل حاجه
ويوفقك دايما
واتمنى انك دايما تبقى بخير لانك بجد بنوته عسولع وشقيه
وتستاهلى كل خيييير
ويكفى انك بلدياتى ههههههههههه
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*




just member قال:


> * كل يومين هنختار عضو​*
> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!​**طيبة واجتماعية وجدعة بجد وكتووووووومة ومازالت *
> ...


*ربنا يحافظ عليكى ياروكتى ويحميكى 
وبطلى زعل وحزن يابت انتى 
ربنا يفرحك 
*​


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

انا اسمي مكتوب؟ لا؟ طيب...

الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ دائماً وجودها و بصمتها في المنتدى مميزة.. صحيح إن اسمها قريب من اسم عضويتي، لكن لحسن الحظ لم يستخدم في اي حالة غير قانونية :act19:

* 


			ردوده في  الموضوعات ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لازم ترد في كل موضوع.. شئت أم ابيت..​​



			موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من الجيد اني لا اتذكر لها مشكلة.. و الا لما رشحت للإشراف :bud:​​*​* 


			انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شخصية متواضعة و طيبة، دائماً تسعى لتسهيل الأمور و تطييب القلوب.. نشيطة و متعاونة جداً..​​



			انطباعات عن توقيعه ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


​*توقيعها الحالي مش عاجبني.. و صبرك يا ايوب..​*




			عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


​*الموضوع الصحيح في القسم الصحيح و في الوقت الصحيح..​*
*


> * ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..*


*

*القلم المثابر..


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

رخمة اخر حاجة :d


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

*الله ينوووووور يا زعيم
بس كدددددددده معناته انك هتدخل لكل عضو
ولا نرضى بغير ذلك
والا هنقوم بمظاااااااااهرة بما اننا فى ايام كلها مظاهرات 
ههههههههه بهزر بهزر هههههههه
*


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



twety قال:


> *الله ينوووووور يا زعيم
> بس كدددددددده معناته انك هتدخل لكل عضو
> ولا نرضى بغير ذلك
> والا هنقوم بمظاااااااااهرة بما اننا فى ايام كلها مظاهرات
> ...



هارد و اعلق على اسماء المشرفين بس :nunu0000:


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*


كل يومين هنختار عضو

وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه

ها الوقت...!!!!
بت بلدياتى وجدعة جدا وبتهتم باصحابها



هنقول انطباعنا عن

ردوده في الموضوعات ....

بتحب بتناغش فى الناس مش عارف لية :d
موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....

لا عمرى ما شفتلها مشكلة الا معايا فى لقاء خاص 
انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...
بعزها اوى بجد وخصوصا زى ما قلت بلدياتى leasantr
انطباعات عن توقيعه ...
زى حزينة يا عينى 
انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...
اختى الكبيرة
عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...
مش فاكر الصراحة :d
ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..
من يومين بقولها بهزار روكتى ولقيت الناس بتقولها نفس الاسم وعجبنى اوى​


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



My Rock قال:


> هارد و اعلق على اسماء المشرفين بس :nunu0000:



*هو حد اعترض يا زعيم ولا حاجه  :vava:
انت بس تؤمر
ده انا هجبلك لينك المشرفين لغايه بروفايلك
ياسلام انا فى الخدمه يا ريس :smil6:
هههههههههه
*


----------



## Critic (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

*نايس فكرة جامدة كأننا بنلعب لعبة """الصراحة"""*​ 
*هقول بكلمات محددة*​ 

*



			وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *ها الوقت...!!!!*​



*عرفتها بدرى بدرى هى بتحب تتعرف على الناس و ذوق معاهم (فى الاول بس )*​ 
​


> *وهل انطباعه الاول اتغير بعد مرور الوقت ومع العشرة وبعد ماعرفة .. *​



*لا انا كنت متفائل فيها خير و ربنا وفقنى هههههههه*
*لا ابتدى بقا التكلف يروح و اهزر و اختفى الذوق ههههههههه*​​



> *ردوده في الموضوعات ....*​


*نشيط و فايق و رايق و بسمة كل مضايق*​ 


> *موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....*​


*ايجابى*​ 



> *انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...*​


*مشاغب و اجتماعى*​ 


> *انطباعات عن توقيعه ...*​


*مش باخد بالى من التوقيعات عموما *​ 


> *انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...*​


*حبوب و طيوب *​ 


> *عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...*​


*ما بخرج برا قسمى كتير*
*لو تيجى عندى فى الاسلامى هعرف *​


> *ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..*



*لماضة*

​


----------



## bob (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*




> *ردوده في الموضوعات ....*


*و هل يخفي القمر:D*


> *موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....*


*مش عارف بصراحة بس شكلها مش عاملة قلق*


> *انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...*


*لسه محصليش الشرف بس متفاؤل خير*


> *انطباعات عن توقيعه ...*


*ممكن يبقي افضل في امل ربنا كبير*


> *انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...*


*لذوذة و ضحوكة و ربنا يكتر من امثالها *


> *ع**ن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...*


*انا بصراحة مشفتش غير فوازير القديسين اللي انا احم احم متميز فيها *


> *ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..*


*انا بضم صوتي لاخواتي لماضة اسم جامد اوي*
*بس في الاخر الموضوع جامد و funny*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

- اول اختيار يبقي روكا

كدا احنا ضمنا

نجاح الموضوع الموضوع طبعا :fun_lol:




>


​


> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!
> *​​​
> ...


​​


- انطباعي الاول انها بحرواية وفي الاخر طلعت فاهم غلط وطلعت صعيدية من البلد اللي كان فيها شجرة قلبوها نخلة:spor2:

وكانت شقية ودمها خفيف من اول معرفتها 

لحد دلوقتي مازلت احسدها علي الثبات في موقفها :ura1:
*
*​*
*

> *هنقول انطباعنا عن *





> ​*ردوده في الموضوعات ....*​​​​




- ردودها جميلة ونشيطة جدا بتشارك في مواضيع كتير عندها 23 الف مشاركة وكسور بسم الله ماشاء الله انا مش بحسد طبعا leasantr​​​
​
*



موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
- لسه مشوفتهاش في مشكلة ولو شوفتها كان زمانها واخده العضوية السوداء اللي بيفيونكة :new6:​
*
*​*



انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​- معرفش اوي في موضوع الشخصي ده

بس انا مشوفتش منها الا كل خير واشهد علي كدا

وهي مقتلتهوش :budo:​​*



انطباعات عن توقيعه ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اول انطباع حسيته عن توقيعها

انه بالانجليزي 

ثاني انطباع انها انسانة بسيطة شاكرة ربنا ​
​

> *انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...*




- انها بنت واسمها روكا :ura1:​​​
​
*



عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
- مش قادر احدد موضوع معين بس كل مواضيعها مميزة 

ونشاطها جميل خصوصا في الاخبار

*



ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
- كان نفسي اديها لقب سيدة ام حفيظ بس واخداه خطيبتي :flowers:

ولما نقول خطيبتي يبقي لازم رشوة :36_3_11:

اصلي الحيطان ليها ودان 

يبقي نسميكي ايه يا حجة روكا نسميكي ايه 

غير بهانة وستوته ام السعد وسعدية 

ما تقلقيش مش ها اســمك وارتاح عيب عليكي لست انا هذا الشخص

هسميكي روكا 

احنا نحب التغيير والابتكار برضه :new6:

وتحية تقدير لروكا لانها انسانة جميلة فعلا وطيبة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*




My Rock قال:


> هارد و اعلق على اسماء المشرفين بس :nunu0000:




*تفرقه صريحه كدة 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

منورررررررة روكا

روكا لما دخلت المنتدى كنت بشوف تعليقاتها الجميلة

بس مكنتش صحبتى مكناش بنتكلم كتير

لحد ما قعدت على كرسى الاعتراف واستلمتنى بقى

وضحك وهزار طول اللقاء اللى المفترية كانت عايزة توصله ل 100 صفحة

من ساعتها اصدقاء بنصبح على بعض ونتكلم ونهزر

شخصيتها كوميدى زيى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

*فكرة موضوعك يا جوجو جامددددددده بجد
تستاهل ان موضوعك يتثبت وليك منى احلى تقييم
وليا عوده سريعه لروكايتى الغاليه
يثبت ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



just member قال:


> *كل يومين هنختار عضو​*​​​​​
> 
> 
> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه​*​​​
> ...


 

تم يا جوجو
فكرتك رائعه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



My Rock قال:


> هارد و اعلق على اسماء المشرفين بس :nunu0000:


 
هههههههههه
تمام يا زعيم 
انا مش منهم طبعا :smil15:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*




just member قال:


> * كل يومين هنختار عضو​*
> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!​*
> ...



*موضوع جميييييييل يا جوجو 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك 
فى انتظار باقى الاختيارات​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

*مررررسي يا جوجو على الموضوع 
و منوووورة العسل روكا طبعا  ​*


> *
> كل يومين هنختار عضو
> 
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه ها الوقت...!!!!
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



> كل يومين هنختار عضو​
> *روكاااااااااااا*
> *مين بينده عليا:2:
> *
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر بجدعلي كلاماتك *
*ربنا يسعدك يارب مع عترسك كده *
*واشوفك احلي عرسة في الدنيا *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

فكرة جميلة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



> كل يومين هنختار عضو​
> *
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمري علي كلامك الجميل*
*ربنا يخليكي ليا ومش انحرم منك ابدا*
*خدي بانة واستييييييييييييييييييكر :t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



My Rock قال:


> انا اسمي مكتوب؟ لا؟ طيب...
> الله بقا هنتلزق في الاسامي:gy0000:
> 
> الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ دائماً وجودها و بصمتها في المنتدى مميزة.. صحيح إن اسمها قريب من اسم عضويتي، لكن لحسن الحظ لم يستخدم في اي حالة غير قانونية :act19:
> ...


*ميرررررررررررسي بجد يا روك علي كلامك الجميل*
*مع اني المفروض يبقا كده يعني احنا برضه اسم واحد:99:*
*ربنا يخليك يا زعيم *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



احلى ديانة قال:


> رخمة اخر حاجة :d


*ميرسي ميرسي بعض من عندكم:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



twety قال:


> *الله ينوووووور يا زعيم
> بس كدددددددده معناته انك هتدخل لكل عضو
> ولا نرضى بغير ذلك
> والا هنقوم بمظاااااااااهرة بما اننا فى ايام كلها مظاهرات
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*يا بنتي الاسماء بتحن لبعضيها:yahoo:*
*المظاهرات مش بتيجي عندك هشي بقا:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



My Rock قال:


> هارد و اعلق على اسماء المشرفين بس :nunu0000:


*خلاص يا زعيم عرفتلها غلطها مش هتعمل كده تاني:spor24:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

فكره جميلة جدا يا جوجو

تسلم ايدك

واختيار موفق يا باشا

منوره يا روكاااااااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



احلى ديانة قال:


> كل يومين هنختار عضو
> 
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا فادي بجد *
*ربنا يوفقك في حياتك ومشاريعك القادمة*
*ويحققلك كل امنياتك واللي اقولها تيجي السنتر:a63:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



twety قال:


> *هو حد اعترض يا زعيم ولا حاجه  :vava:
> انت بس تؤمر
> ده انا هجبلك لينك المشرفين لغايه بروفايلك
> ياسلام انا فى الخدمه يا ريس :smil6:
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*يا خووووووووووافة علطول كده خوفتي*
*يا بت انتي عاااااااااار علي الدهشانة:budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



Critic قال:


> *نايس فكرة جامدة كأننا بنلعب لعبة """الصراحة"""*​
> *هقول بكلمات محددة*​
> *خير الكلام ما قل ودل*:t23:​
> *عرفتها بدرى بدرى هى بتحب تتعرف على الناس و ذوق معاهم (فى الاول بس )*​
> ...


*ميرسي كريتيك ربنا يخليك*
*ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*وتشوف شعار غير*
*الله , الوطن , بروفايلي:bud:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



bob قال:


> *و هل يخفي القمر:D*
> ميرسي ربنا يخليك:t23:
> *مش عارف بصراحة بس شكلها مش عاملة قلق*
> ايوة بس شكلي هعمل:act19:
> ...


*ميرسي بوب علي كلامك*
*ربنا يوفقك يارب *
*وتبقا اخضريكا قريب:giveup:*
*ماتحلمش باكتر من كده:bud:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



Coptic Man قال:


> - اول اختيار يبقي روكا
> 
> كدا احنا ضمنا
> *عمدة بلدنا امنور الدوار:mus13:*
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا كوبتك*
*ويارب ايامك كلها فرح وسعادة مع مرمر*
*وربنا يوفقكم يارب 
وميرسي علي كلامك الجميل
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



marcelino قال:


> *تفرقه صريحه كدة
> *​


*اه بقا عندك اعتراااااااااااض:bomb:*
*وجاوب علي الاسئلة والااااااااااااااا انت عاااااااااااارف ياااااااااا:59:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



tasoni queena قال:


> منورررررررة روكا
> يوووووووووه الواحد مش عارف ينام في موضوعه كده:t33:
> روكا لما دخلت المنتدى كنت بشوف تعليقاتها الجميلة
> :flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
> ...


*ايوة ايوة باكينااااااااااااااااه ههههههههههه *
*ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي*
*ويارب اشوفك بالاحمريكا كده قريب:66:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرة موضوعك يا جوجو جامددددددده بجد
> تستاهل ان موضوعك يتثبت وليك منى احلى تقييم
> وليا عوده سريعه لروكايتى الغاليه
> يثبت ​*


*يالهوووووووووي ثبتي الواد:smil16:*
*وانا فين تقييمي مش منورة موضوعه:2:*
*تنوري يا قمر:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



KOKOMAN قال:


> *كل يومين هنختار عضو​
> 
> 
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه​
> ...


*ميرررررررررررررسي يا كوكو*
*ربنا يخليك يارب*
*انت بجد عارف معزتك عندي*
*ربنا يفرحك كده قريب*
*وبدل ما تبقا كوكو تبقا كوكو كوكو هههههههههه:smil15:*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> كل يومين هنختار عضو​
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا دونا بجد علي كلامك الجميل*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا كلنا *
*وتفرحي بدونا يارب*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



Rosetta قال:


> *مررررسي يا جوجو على الموضوع
> و منوووورة العسل روكا طبعا  ​*ميرسي يا حبيبتي:wub:​*كل يومين هنختار عضو
> 
> وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه ها الوقت...!!!!
> ...


*انتي حبيبتي يا روزيتا يا قمر*
*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*وميرسي بجد علي كلامك الجميل*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



روزي86 قال:


> فكره جميلة جدا يا جوجو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا جميل*
*بس سجلي انطباعك بقا:smile02*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*




> ميرسي يا فادي بجد
> ربنا يوفقك في حياتك ومشاريعك القادمة
> ويحققلك كل امنياتك واللي اقولها تيجي السنتر



اقولها
قلبنا صعيدى اهو
والنبى ادعى الدعوة دى حلو
اولها تيجى السنتر ليلة العيد
يمكن ربنا يستجاب منك :d​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرة موضوعك يا جوجو جامددددددده بجد
> تستاهل ان موضوعك يتثبت وليك منى احلى تقييم
> وليا عوده سريعه لروكايتى الغاليه
> يثبت ​*


اشكرك يا دونا لها اللمحة الطيبة منك
ومتواجدك وتقييمك الجميل
ربنا يخليكي ليا ويسعد كل ايامك يارب


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*




روزي86 قال:


> فكره جميلة جدا يا جوجو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


شكرا الك يا روزي
روكا بالفعل شقية وعرفت اننا هنحب كتير اننا نحكي عنها


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

موضوع جميل 
ازاي مشفتوش قبل كدة 
روكا حبوبة جدا وشخصية لذيذة 
متابعة
نايس توبيك يا جوجو ​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

*مش بحب أتقيد بأسئله هتكلم على طول كدة عن البت دى

رقيقه هاديه طيبه مش بتحب حد يكون زعلان منها

بتيجى على نفسها علشان تراضى اللى قدامها

ردودها حلوة علشان بتحب تنكش ههههههه

توقيعها ياريت تغيره علشان فى ناس كتير بتحبها وده بان فى الموضوع اهو

و ده كان هدفى من ترشيحها

واحب فى نهايه المشاركه اسمعها ترنيمه ضنايا ههههههههه
*​


----------



## zezza (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

*


			وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه

ها الوقت...!!!!
رغم انى مش بحب فكرة الانطباع الاول لانها غالبا بتبقى غلط 
بس بجد روكا طول عمرها زى العثل لذيذة اوى و جميلة اوى اوى 

وهل انطباعه الاول اتغير بعد مرور الوقت ومع العشرة وبعد ماعرفة ..؟
لا ما اتغيرش ..... بس كل يوم بعرف اكتر انها اد ايه جدعة و جميلة 
الشئ الوحيد اللى اتغير هو انى كنت فكراها من كايرو او اليكس بس طلعت من الصعيد ..اجدع ناس يعنى 


هنقول انطباعنا عن

ردوده في الموضوعات ....
مميزة زيها و بتعرف ترد صح حسب كل موضوع و نوعه 

موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....
امممم مش عارفة ..عن نفسى ما قابلتش مشاكل ولا اعرف حد وقع فى مشكلة - اصلى دايما جنب الحيط - 
بس اكيد لو كان فى مشكلة روكا طبعا هتحلها ..هى بجد انسانة جدعة جدااااااااا

انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...
اتمنى طبعا اعرفها اكتر و اشوفها كمان . .. بس هى زى الشربات و معايا دايما على الموجة

انطباعات عن توقيعه ...
مستغربة شوية توقيعها اليوميين دول بس بحب اوى صورتها الرمزية و صورة البروفايل 

انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...
بنت جدعة ب 100 راجل و صاحبة واجب اووووووووووووووووى 

عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...
فيها خفة دم زيها

ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..
عسولة المنتدى

أنقر للتوسيع...


:36_3_9::36_3_9::36_3_9:
منورة يا روكتى *


----------



## zezza (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

موضوع جميل يا جوجو 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك 

++++++++++
معلش يا روكتى الخط طلع صغنن ابقى البسى النضارة ​


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

نورتي بتواجدك يا زيزا


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*

ميرسي يا مارسلينو لوجودك وتقييمك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +Roka_Jesus+*



just member قال:


> * ​*منوووووووووووووووووووووووره ياروكا
> :t4::t4::t4:
> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> طيوبه وعسوله ودمها خفيف خالص​ها الوقت...!!!!
> ...



*فكره حلووووووووووووووووو
اووووووووووووووووووووى بجد
وعجبتنى جدااااااااااااااااااا
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +Roka_Jesus+*




just member قال:


> *وكل واحد مننا هيقول انطباعه الاول كان اية عن العضو ده وانطباعه
> 
> ها الوقت...!!!!​*
> انطباعى عنها انها شقيه وطيبه وعسوله بجد
> ...



موضوع فكرته حلوه يا جوجو
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +Roka_Jesus+*

*فكره حلوه قوووي منك يا جوجو
وانا برشح صاحب الموضوع يكون تاني واحد
لانه يستاهل كتير قوي
تسلم افكارك ياحبي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



احلى ديانة قال:


> اقولها
> قلبنا صعيدى اهو
> والنبى ادعى الدعوة دى حلو
> اولها تيجى السنتر ليلة العيد
> يمكن ربنا يستجاب منك :d​


*تنور يا فادي*
*ميرسي ليك *
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ازاي مشفتوش قبل كدة
> روكا حبوبة جدا وشخصية لذيذة
> متابعة
> نايس توبيك يا جوجو ​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*اهو انتي اللي جميلة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



marcelino قال:


> *مش بحب أتقيد بأسئله هتكلم على طول كدة عن البت دى
> 
> رقيقه هاديه طيبه مش بتحب حد يكون زعلان منها
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ميلو علي كلامك الجميل*
*ربنا يخليك يا اجدع اخ*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



zezza قال:


> *
> 
> :36_3_9::36_3_9::36_3_9:
> منورة يا روكتى *


*ميرررررررررررسي يا زوزتي علي كلامك اللي ماستحقهوش*
*ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب*
*ويارب اقدر اشوفك كده قريب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +roka_jesus+*



zezza قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جوجو
> ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك
> 
> ++++++++++
> معلش يا روكتى الخط طلع صغنن ابقى البسى النضارة ​


*ولا يهمك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +Roka_Jesus+*



god love 2011 قال:


> *فكره حلووووووووووووووووو
> اووووووووووووووووووووى بجد
> وعجبتنى جدااااااااااااااااااا
> ​*


*ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك*
*نورتي يا سكرة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +Roka_Jesus+*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> موضوع فكرته حلوه يا جوجو
> ​


*ميرسي كوكي علي كلامك *
*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +Roka_Jesus+*



mikel coco قال:


> *فكره حلوه قوووي منك يا جوجو
> وانا برشح صاحب الموضوع يكون تاني واحد
> لانه يستاهل كتير قوي
> تسلم افكارك ياحبي​*


*ميرسي مايكل نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... الحلقة هلا عن +Roka_Jesus+*

*ميررررررررررسي بجد يا جوجو علي موضوعك*
*وميرسي لكل شخص دخل هنا وعلق عليا وقال رأيه بصراحة*
*ربنا يخليكم بجد*
*وسوري اني اتأخرت في الرد*​


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

انتي ياللي شكرا الك ولوجودك معنا يا روكا
نورتينا واسعدنا وجودك الطيب عن جد
وكلنا حاكينا فيكي هايدا لانك تستهلي الخير كلة يا امي بمحبتك الجميلة
شكرا الك مرة تاني


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

خلونا هلا نحكي عن مام هابي
احلي واجمل وارق واطيب واجمل واجن ام معنا

ليا راجعة


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

* الحبيبة هابي
سامحيني راح احكي فيكي ولو ان الكلام مو بيعطيلك حقك اطلاقا 
ردوده في  الموضوعات ....
جميلة وقوية بمحبتها
اشعر بمحبة كبيرة تغمر قلوبنا جمالا لمجرد مشاركة الها
هايدا حقيقة
لانها فعلا وجودها بمشاركاتها نعمة كبيرة النا​*
*موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ...
امي هابي ديما كانت يد حنونة تواسي اي حدا بيواجهة صعبات ومشكلات بالمنتدي
ومحبوبة من الكل ولا فينا شفنا منها غير كل خير ومحبة عميقة قوية
​*

*انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ..
جميلة ورقيقة
لما بتحكي معها بتنسي حتي الوقت 
ضحكاتها جميلة كون بشوف ملامح وجها بفرح  اكتير
كلامها طيب وذو حكمة كبيرة تتعامل مع الامور بشكل بسيط ومميز
وديما الها حلول قطعية
واحمل شيئ حبيت احكية انها امي الحبيبة الغالية
​*
*انطباعات عن توقيعه
 ..صورة جميلة ومعبرة اكتير بتحكي عن بعدنا عن الله وضللنا الطريق
لكن الله بمحبتة النا لا يتركنا  
​**انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...

ام حنونة طيبة وجميلة وكلنا بنحبها من قلبنا
نفسها صافية  وتتحب من القلب
​*
*عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...​**الكثير والكثير فا منها موضوع  بعنوان الخلوة مع الله
وموضوع اخر بعنوان نعم للألم
واخر بعنواندعني اضع رأسي تحت قدميك

 ووفي كمان اكتر من كدة بس هايدا  علي ما تذكرت*
* ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..
مش ممكن هنقدر نلقبها بغير لقبها الاصلي
ملاك الفرح
وياللي ديما بيسعد قلوبنا


يارب ديما يا حبيبيتي هابي تكوني بخير
ويارب اكون قدرت اوفي حقك بأي كلام حاكيتة عنك
لانك امنا الحبيبة الغالية

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*



just member قال:


> انتي ياللي شكرا الك ولوجودك معنا يا روكا
> نورتينا واسعدنا وجودك الطيب عن جد
> وكلنا حاكينا فيكي هايدا لانك تستهلي الخير كلة يا امي بمحبتك الجميلة
> شكرا الك مرة تاني


*ميرسي يا جوجو*
*ربنا يخليك بجد*
*وويلكم للموضوع من تااااااني*
*وبشكر لكل الناااااااااااااااس اللي دخلت هنا*
*ميرسي كتييييييييييير بجد ومستاهلش اي من كلام ده*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*ماااااااااااامتي حبيبتي بجد وهي عارفة كده كويس*
*وانا بصراحة مش لاقية اي كلام توفي حقها .. حتي الموضوع نفسه مش عارفة اعمله عليكي يا مامتي عشان بجد تستاهلي اكتر من كده بجد واول مرة شوفتك فيها بجد كنت سعييييييييييييدة جدا وتاني مرة كنت برضه سعيدة بالرغم من انها كانت قليلة عشان مرمر خطفتني هههههه احم احم يعني ههههه*
*وبجد حضرتك امي الثانية ربنا يخليكي يا مامتي واقدر اشوووووووفك قررررررريب يا اما اسكن عندكم بقا *
*بحــــــــ مامتي ـــــــــــبك*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

موضوع فكرتو كتير حلوة
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

فكره روعه جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*اانا عاوزه اقول انى كنت بحب هابى اووووى قبل ما اشوفها بس
حبيتها اكتررررر بكتيييير بعد ما شوفتها وبعد ما دخلت بيتها ولاقيته دافى وحنين زيها
هابى من الشخصيات اللى بتدخل القلب بدون استئذان 
اول ما شوفتها وسلمت عليها حسيت انى اعرفها من زمااان
حتى ولادها وبصرف النظر عن مرموره ههههههه
زى السكر وحبوبيين جداااا وكلهم ذوق ومحبه
بتمنالها كل الخير وبتمنالها الفرح يسكن بيتها وقلبها دايما
وحقيقى نفسى اشوفها تانى قريب واشبع منها ومن طيبة قلبها
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا حبيبتى ويديم وجودك وسطينا يا غاليه
وميرررسى خالص يا جوجو انك اديتنى الفرصه دى انى اوجه رسالة حب لانسانه تستحق كل الحب ​*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

[QUOTE*بعد ما دخلت بيتها ولاقيته دافى وحنين زيها*][/QUOTE]
*ماشية معاكى بالباع والدراع دونا زيى مبيقولوا:11azy:
تشوفى وتزورى شخصية قلما ووجدت وتكررت
هابى شخصية يعجز القلم عن وصفها حقيقاً*


----------



## Scofield (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*


يا سلام على الحجة هابى انجل اسم على مسمى فعلا هى ملاك بحق و حقيق دايما بتهتم بينا كلنا كاننا ولادها و هى فعلا ام لينا كلنا و ساعة جمعة الغضب كانت مرعوبة علينا علشان مروحين من عندها فى عز الضرب و الدنيا ليل مش هنسى اول مرة شفتها جايبة معاها شنطة مليانة سندويتشات علشان عارفة انى جى من السفر و صممت لازم اكل مع انى كنت فعلا مش جعان و كنت فطران قبل ما اسافر مهو مينفعش امشى من غير ما افول طبعا
و حتى بعد ما وصلت فضلت تكلمنى و تطمن عليا و تقريبا كل يوم بتكلمنى على بروفايلى تطمن عليا و هى غالية عندى قوى و بحب دايما ارخم كالعادة و اقولها يا حجة كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا اجمل ملاك و يا بختك ياللى فى باللى اكمنك ناسبت احلى عيلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*




grges monir قال:


> [QUOTE*بعد ما دخلت بيتها ولاقيته دافى وحنين زيها*]


*ماشية معاكى بالباع والدراع دونا زيى مبيقولوا:11azy:
تشوفى وتزورى شخصية قلما ووجدت وتكررت
هابى شخصية يعجز القلم عن وصفها حقيقاً*[/QUOTE]

*احسدونا بقى :t32:*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

هابي من اكتر الاشخاص طيبة وحنية

ربنا يفرح قلبها دايما

رساله بقولها فيها وحشتيني جدا وعرفه اني مقصره معاكي

لكن صليلي دايما عشان ارجع زي الاول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

_بجد من أجمل الشخصيات اللى اتعرفت عليها فى منتديات الكنيسه _
_بعتبرها زى أمى بالظبط _
_بجد هى تستحق كل خير _
_وبقولها وحشتينا جدا يا أمى _
_ومفتقدين وجودك زى الاول _​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> وميرررسى خالص يا جوجو انك اديتنى الفرصه دى انى اوجه رسالة حب لانسانه تستحق كل الحب ​*


انتي ياللي بجد شكرا الك
وفعلا كلمتك مثل السكر
هابي هي ملاك فرح جميل بيستحق كل الحب


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*يعاد تثبيت الموضوع
​*


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*


ربي يباركك يا دونا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

هابي من اجمل واحن واطيب الشخصيات 
الست دي امي وده جد مش هزار 
بموت فيها بامانه ​


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*دى حبيبتى لما شوفتها بردو حسيت انى اعرفها من زمان كفايه هدؤها وابتسامتها اللى زى العسل ( مرمر مش طالعالها خالص هههههههه):a63:
*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*انا ما بعرفها طبعا بشكل شخصي*

*اول مره دخلت برافايلها منشان اتعرف عليها كان منشان موضوع التكريم بنصيحة من دونا *

*هي اللي اقترحت علي اكرم هابي *

*دخلت لقيت اسلوب كلامها مع الكل اسلوب فرحني بجد حببني فيها برغم اني ما بعرفها *

*بتهتم بالكل بمحبه كبيره وبتخاف عالكل *

*ومع اني من الناس اللي بتقصر كتير بالسؤال والسلام الا انها باستمرار بتسال عني وبتسلم عليي

* 
*واذا لازم اطلق عليها لقب فاكيد هقول انها *


*القلب الحنون 


الرب يحميها ويسعدها هي واسرتها ويفرحها باولادها 
* ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

هابي ام حنونة للجميع
بالفعل اسم على مسمى
الرب يبارك فيها ويحميها
ويحمي باقي افراد اسرتها


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*عاوزين نبخر هابى
لحسن العين والكلام عليها بقى كتير 
اية يا عم جوجو هو الموضوع للتكريم ولا للحسد على شخصية هابى هههههه
 شكلى انا جاى ابوظ الموضوع leasantr*


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*




grges monir قال:


> *عاوزين نبخر هابى
> لحسن العين والكلام عليها بقى كتير
> اية يا عم جوجو هو الموضوع للتكريم ولا للحسد على شخصية هابى هههههه
> شكلى انا جاى ابوظ الموضوع leasantr*


ههههههههههه
طيب شو راح نعمل في شخصية مثل هابي
كلها خير وتستاهل كل حب
وبعدين اكيد لا لا ولا حسد ولا حاجة قلوب الاعضاء تجاة هابي جميلة:yaka:
بس اخرج منها انت بس:t33:
ويلا يا باشا احسد معانا:new4:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*ممتي هابي انسانه جميله جداا
قلبها كبير وحنين جدااا
بتسأل ع كل الناس وتطمن عليهم
واول واحده قلتلها يا ممتي هنا
لانها تستاهل كل حاجه كويسه وحلوه
ولما بتكلم معاها وترشدني برتاح كتير وبطمن
وبعتبرها ممتي التانيه لانها غاليه عندي جداا
ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي يا امي الغاليه والجميله​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*انا بحبها كتير وبحسها الام الحنون لجميع اعضاء المنتدى​*


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*وهلا بعد ما اكملنا يومين علي حلقة امنا الغالية الحبيبة هابي
بنكمل اليوم مع شخصية اخري
بس قبل ما انتقل الها بالمشاركة القادمة
بدي فقط احكي كلمة اخيرة لحبيبتنا هابي
الحبيبة هابي
مهما حاكيت في شخصك لا اوفية الجمال الذي يليق بة
فاقلبك يسيعنا كلنا بالخير والمحبة
ونحنا اكتير مبسوطين اننا قدرنا نعبر عن حبنا الك بكلمة بسيطة
اقبليها منا كاهدية صغيرة عن حبنا الكبير الك..
يسوع يرعاكي ويبارك كل امورك 
وحشتينا
*


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

*ها المرة جيت لكم بشخصية كلنا بنحبها
وهنحب اكتير كمان اننا نحكي عنها
ها المرة معنا الحبيب..
My Rock
واكيد ليا عودة .. 


*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*

جميل اوي يا جوجو

وفي انتظار الضيف الجديد​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

بصراحة وربنا يستر :t33::t33:

 انطباعى الاول عن ماى روك انه عنيد وشوية ديكتاتور​ 
بس مع الوقت اكتشفت انه شخصية جميلة جداااا وطيبة​ 
وانه لازم من استخدام شوية حزم عشان يمسك المنتدى​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

اختيااااااااار جميل اوي

روك من اكتر الاشخاص المحترمه جدا 

وخدوم اوي وبيحب يساعد الجميع وخدمته متميزة ويكفي انه مجمعنا كلنا في اجمل منتدي واجمل اصحاب ممكن نقابلهم في حياتنا

بشكرك جدا علي كل تعبك ومجهودك الرائع وربنا يعوضك دايما ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*




just member قال:


> *ها المرة جيت لكم بشخصية كلنا بنحبها
> وهنحب اكتير كمان اننا نحكي عنها
> ها المرة معنا الحبيب..
> My Rock
> ...



*قيادى ممتاز .. اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فى روك محبته الكبيره
خصوصا وقت اختراق المنتدى لما رجع كلنا (وانا اول الكل) كان فى دماغنا الانتقام
ولكن روك فاجئنى برده المُحب ..
*​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*الحبيب روك*
*لم يكن لي انطباع سيئ بالمرة*
*لا كان بالاول ولا كان بالاخر (بأستثناء طبعا بعض سوء التفاهم البسيط وياللي بيحصل ديما بين كل الناس )*
*لكن بالحقيقة انت شخصية محبة وجميلة بشئ اكتير*
*حزمك وتشددك كان للمحبة وليس للكراهية*
*رغم ان الكثير من الاعضاء لا يفهون ذلك وهذا كثيرا ما يحزنني*
*(لكن كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير)*
*بالحقيقة من وقت وجودي وانا اعرف فيك المحبة والخير *
*وقمة الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك*
*اتذكر كمان احتوائك لي  ولباقي الاعضاء*
*جو المحبة والخير ياللي نشئ بنا وجعلنا علي تواصل هو متأسس يا روك *
*وان يكن هايدا الجو قل بالفترة الاخيرة بسبب قلة من الاعضاء الا اني اراك بتحاول دائما الحفاظ علي الهدوء والمحبة بأستمراريتها*
*فلك مني كل محبة وتقدير لشخصك ولتعبك ومجهودك الجميل في هايدا الصرح العظيم*
*ربنا معاك ويباركك ديما يا حبيبي الغالي*
​


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

اول شيئ موضوع بجد عجبني كتير

وتستاهل تقيم جدا كبير

ثاني شيئ

اتكلم عن اخي روك

انا بصراحة مش اعرفة كتير

لكن من يوم اختراق المنتدة عمل كل  حاجة بس عشان يرجعنا  

وهذا اكبر دليل انو انسان يعرف ربنا واينفذ كلام ربنا يسوع المسيح

وربنا ايبارك كل حياته واينور طريقا وايفرح قلبة دامن


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



tasoni queena قال:


> بصراحة وربنا يستر :t33::t33:
> 
> انطباعى الاول عن ماى روك انه عنيد وشوية ديكتاتور​
> بس مع الوقت اكتشفت انه شخصية جميلة جداااا وطيبة​
> وانه لازم من استخدام شوية حزم عشان يمسك المنتدى​



أعتقد إن هذا الإنطباع هو بسبب الحكم المسبق تجاه كل مدير منتدى. فردوده و أفعاله تُترجم على أنها عصبية و حازمة و دكتاتورية، لكن عندما ننظر بعين الواقع نراها تصرفات بصورة طبيعية.
أنا أعلم جيداً أن المهام التي علي (غلق و حذف و تنبيه و تحذير) تُعطي هذا الإنطباع الخاطئ لكن كثيراً ما أغلق او احذف و انا بقمة الشفقة على صاحب الموضوع و لا يوجد في داخلي أي غضب.. 

أيضاً إنخراطي في الحوارات المسيحية مع المسلمين تتطلب أحياناً بعض الحزم و التعامل بخشونة لإيقاف و صد أي إساءة و هذا الشئ يجعل البعض يعتقد إنه طريقة تعاملي مع الجميع..

الحزم في الإدارة المنتدى لا يعني بالضرورة العصبية او الدكتاتورية، فالحزم و المحبة ممكن ان يجتمعان..


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

روك من الشخصيات الرااائعة جدااا والمحترمة والمليئ بالمحبة
وخدمته  متميزة جدااا وتستحق كل التقدير
وبشكره جداا على مجهودة المتواصل وربنا يبارك حياته وتعبه​


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



روزي86 قال:


> اختيااااااااار جميل اوي
> 
> روك من اكتر الاشخاص المحترمه جدا
> 
> ...





marcelino قال:


> *قيادى ممتاز .. اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فى روك محبته الكبيره
> خصوصا وقت اختراق المنتدى لما رجع كلنا (وانا اول الكل) كان فى دماغنا الانتقام
> ولكن روك فاجئنى برده المُحب ..
> *​





just member قال:


> *الحبيب روك*
> *لم يكن لي انطباع سيئ بالمرة*
> *لا كان بالاول ولا كان بالاخر (بأستثناء طبعا بعض سوء التفاهم البسيط وياللي بيحصل ديما بين كل الناس )*
> *لكن بالحقيقة انت شخصية محبة وجميلة بشئ اكتير*
> ...




سعيد بسماع إنطباعكم الإيجابي، فمهما كان مركزنا في الخدمة، نبقى أخوة و أحبة و لا تفريط في هذا. فمن يذوق محبة المسيح لن يستطيع التصرف بدونها.

بالرغم من صعوبة مهمة قيادة المنتديات و الإنطباعات الخاطئة التي تُفرض على الإدارة أحياناً، لكني مستعد لتحمل هذا العبئ و أضعافه لاجل الخدمة و لأجل الإستمرار.


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*صعب الاقى كلام يدى روك حقه من الوصف والشكر
كل اللى اقدر اقوله عن زعيمنا انه قيادى ماهر وان العمل معاه فى فريق واحد شىء ممتع بجد
انسان جاد وملتزم وبيوزن الامور بشكل عقلانى جدااا 
بيرد دايما على اى اساءه أو ظلم لشخصه بكل تسامح واحتمال 
أنا شخصياً تعلمت وبتعلم منه كتير 
أما على المستوى الانسانى هو انسان طيب لاقصى حد وصديق مخلص وانسان بيجيد الاستماع للغير 
بقدمله كل الشكر على تعبه فى المنتدى وسعيه دايما انه يكون فى احسن صوره وأعلى مستوى
ربنا يباركه ويديمه لينا ويفرح قلبه بنجاح وتميز على كل المستويات 
وميرررسى يا جوجو على اختيارك الرائع ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

اختيار موفق جدا لازم يا شباب نقول كل خير على الزعيم والا هننطرد هههههههههه

 عن جد my rock شخصية رائعة جدا وبحترمها كثير يكفي انه بفضله نحن مجتمعين في افضل منتدى 
شكرا لمجهوداتك زعيم وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

شكرا لتقييمك يالملكة
ربنا يبارك محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

انسان مسيحي  فعلياً فالمنتدى عايز تضحيات ضخمة جدااااااا
من الوقت والصحة والحكمة والعدل الى اخره وهو انسان يتميز بها..
واتذكر بالاختراق الاخير كيف سهرنا كلنا على الياهو والفيس ننظر
بفارغ الصبر رجوع المنتدى وكان كل هنيهة يطمننا باانه اشرف على النهاية
نهاية استرجاع المنتدى.وكان يقول لي طمن كل السائلين اشرفنا على نهاية البداية..
لحظات  خوف وقلق كانت كلماته تخفف من وطأتها..
نتضرع الى الباري ان يطيل عمره لتطول خدمته..
سلام المسيح مع الجميع..


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> وميرررسى يا جوجو على اختيارك الرائع ​*


شكرا الك انتي ولوجودك الجميل يا دونا


----------



## Rosetta (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*إختيار مميز يا جوجو  

الزعيم شخصية جدا قوية و مميزة ومحبوبة كتييييير في المنتدى 
بالنسبة لإنطباعي الأول عنه والذي لا زال هو إنه عنيد وشديد شوي بس اكيييييد كونه مدير المنتدى هالشي لازم يتوفر فيه 
و بنفس الوقت شخص عقلاني جدا محب للجميع يتعامل مع الأعضاء بروح المحبة بس كلامه قليل و يا دوب تطلع منه الكلمة هههههههههه 
بجد الزعيم شخصية تستحق كل الإحترام و التقدير 

ربنا يخليك للمنتدى يا زعيم 
ويباركك في كل خطوة في حياتك الواقعية ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*بدون اي مجامله  ..فانا لا اعرف المجامله مطلقا

الاستاذ روك شخصيه ممتازه و قياديه بالدرجه الاولي و احسده بصراحه علي صبره و قوة احتماله و مقدرته علي تدريب نفسه علي ضبط النفس و التحكم في الغضب و التي لاحظت انها تتنامي فعلا مع كل موقف اشاهد له مشاركه فيه.

اول انطباع لي عنه - بسبب حداثتي في المنتدي و حداثتي الاولي في الحوار - انه انسان  متصلب الراي ..لكن بمرور الوقت و بالتجارب اكتشفت انه انسان متعمق جدا و يحاول تطبيق تعاليم الكتاب المقدس بحذافيرها و لو لم يعجب ذلك من لا يفهمونه حق الفهم .
لا انسي اني تعلمت منه التدرب علي المسامحه و المحبة المسيحية بشكل عملي و واقعي​*​​​​​



*ردوده في الموضوعات ....قاطعه و فيها الكثير من الحسم و الحزم و لو انها تكون مختصرة اختصارا ملحوظا..و لا الومه ابدا علي ما قد يبدو احيانا في ردوده من غضب او جفاف مع بعض المجادلين الذين لا قيمة للوقت عندهم لان ذلك بالقطع بسبب مسئولياته الهائله و الضغط الرهيب الواقع عليه في المنتدي​*​​​​


*موقفه في اي مشكلة قابلتة كانت بالمنتدي ....متفهم دوما و يتابع عن كثب مهما كانت المشكلة فارغة و يتعامل بالحزم المطلوب بدون زياده و لا نقصان عندما تقتضي الضروره ذلك و هذا لانهاء المشكلة جذريا منعا لاضاعة الوقت الثمين لاعضاء و مشرفي المنتدي​*​​​​
​


*انطباعات عنه فـ المستوي الشخصي ...استاذ بكل معني الكلمه ..انصح الجميع ان يتعلموا منه و من مشاركاته  و رايي او راي غيري فيه كشخص سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب لا يغيران من قدره و لا يعطيانه حقا لم يكن حقه فعلا و يستحقه برغم كل الاراء​*​​​​


*انطباعات عن توقيعه ...يحتاج قليلا من التعديل و التجميل و الجرافيكس بما يتناسب و مكانته كمدير موقع هام كالكنيسة العربية​*​​​​


*انطباعات بشكل عام عنه ...شخص تحترمه قبل ان تحبه..و تظل تحترمه حتي لو لم تستطيع ان تحبه​*​​​​


*عن احلى حاجه بموضوعاتة ...العمق و الشمولية و  وضع الادلة علي كل كلمه​*​​​​

*ايه اللقب اللى ممكن تلقبه بيه..خادم المسيح الامين*

*قلت رايي بلا اي مجامله *
:t17:​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*عن جد كلامك رائع وروك بيستحق اكثر من هيك
واحلي تقييم الك اخي الحبيب


كمان نقطتك الاخير عن اللقب ياللي بنلقبة بية انا نسيت احكيها
وانت فكرتني

لاني راح امنحة لقب الصخرة
صخرة المنتدي القوية
سلام ونعمة*


----------



## esambraveheart (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



just member قال:


> *عن جد كلامك رائع وروك بيستحق اكثر من هيك
> واحلي تقييم الك اخي الحبيب
> 
> 
> ...



*اخي ...جايين تسالونا عن راينا في عارف لا يعرف
طب كنتم من باب اولي اسالوه هو الاول عن رايه فينا
ههههههه
شكرا للتقييم الذي لا استحقه...ما قلت غير الحقيقه و بدون اي مجامله​*


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

يالحبيب عصام
نحنا لا نسأل
نحنا  بنحكب عن حبنا واعتزازنا بشخصية الضيف ياللي موجود
كلامنا هون حبنا الة بنهدية في كلمات بسيطة بنتمني لو بتوفي حقة


انت بتستاهل كل خير يا الحبيب عصام
ربي يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*رووووووووووووووووووك 
اجدع مدير حصل فيكى يا شبكة النت هههههههه
لا بجد روك فعلا من الشخصيات الجميلة اللى الواحد يتشرف انه يعرفها
وبالنسبة لانطباعى عنه من ساعة ما اشتركت فى المنتدى لحد انهارده ان هو بجد مسيحى ممتاز انسان محترم ادارى متميز 
بس معرفش بقى ياروك بكرة ايه انطباعى:t17:هههههههه
يمكن هو  احيانا بيتكلم بشدة بس بجد لازم نقدر الضغط الكبير اللى عليه 
وبالنسبة للناس اللى بتقول المدير هنا بيكرهنى بجد انا اقولها بكل ثقة انه انسان ميعرفش غير المحبة 
وربنا معاك يا زعيم ويقويك على خدمتك الكبيرة :yaka:
الله . المنتدى. بروفايلى:t16::t16::t16:

ميرسى ليك يا جوجو
اختيار ممتاز 
*​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*


نورتي وعلي الرحب يا بنت العدرا


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

روك عشرة  كام سنة  يمكن الانطباع الاول عنه بيكون انو صعب جداا ومتزمت وبعض الاوقات ديكتاتورى انما لما تقرب وتعرفة اكتر هتلاقيه حد مليان حب ومحبة وطيب لابعد حدود 
شخصية يملائها حب المسيح


----------



## sparrow (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

اختيار رائع يا جوجو

روك شخصيه حكيمه الي حد كبير عقلانيه 
 شخص يتمتع بالقدرة العاليه علي معالجه الامور في كتير من المواقف 
بالهدوء والصبر 
لديه قدرة علي المحبه والتسامح ,, انسان طموح يتمتع بتنظيم الوقت بشكل رائع
بصراحه الكلام مش هيكفي
انا شخصيا بتعلم منه حجات كتير 
ربنا يعوض تعبه ويباركه من فيض نعمته 

ميرسي يا جوجو للموضوع الجميل الي اتاح لينا التعبير عن مشاعرنا تجاه بعضنا


----------



## MAJI (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

my rock
اول مادخلت المنتدى ولا اعرف اي شئ في المنتديات لمحت اسم ماي روك فقلت جميل هذا الاسم كله معنى وعندها لم اعرف انه مدير المنتدى لكني استغربت من لقبه (الزعيم) فبصراحة انا لااحب الالقاب التي فيها نكهة سياسية.
وبمرور الوقت ومن الردود عرفت انه المدير ودفعني الفضول لاتعرف على ردوده ولم اجده كثير الردود خاصة في الاقسام التي ارتادها
ووجدته في اقسام اخرى وتعرفت عليه فوجدته انسان مسؤول بكل معنى الكلمة وتعرفت عليه اكثر في المواضيع القديمة وعرفت طيبته ووسع صدره في التحاور 
حقيقة هو الصخرة التي يقف عليها المنتدى
اصلي ان الرب يعطيه الصحة والقوة ومزيد من العطاء
وشكرا له جزير الشكر على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



انريكي قال:


> اول شيئ موضوع بجد عجبني كتير
> 
> وتستاهل تقيم جدا كبير
> 
> ...





كليمو قال:


> انسان مسيحي  فعلياً فالمنتدى عايز تضحيات ضخمة جدااااااا
> من الوقت والصحة والحكمة والعدل الى اخره وهو انسان يتميز بها..
> واتذكر بالاختراق الاخير كيف سهرنا كلنا على الياهو والفيس ننظر
> بفارغ الصبر رجوع المنتدى وكان كل هنيهة يطمننا باانه اشرف على النهاية
> ...




أشكركم من اجل كلماتك المشجعة.. لكن ما لاقيتوا غير حادثة تفتكروني بيها غير الإختراق؟ ههه.. 
خلال ست سنين إٌخترقنا مرة واحدة لكن بنعمة الرب تكون الاخيرة.


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> روك من الشخصيات الرااائعة جدااا والمحترمة والمليئ بالمحبة
> وخدمته  متميزة جدااا وتستحق كل التقدير
> وبشكره جداا على مجهودة المتواصل وربنا يبارك حياته وتعبه​



شكراً يا بنت البلد



Dona Nabil قال:


> *صعب الاقى كلام يدى روك حقه من الوصف والشكر
> كل اللى اقدر اقوله عن زعيمنا انه قيادى ماهر وان العمل معاه فى فريق واحد شىء ممتع بجد
> انسان جاد وملتزم وبيوزن الامور بشكل عقلانى جدااا
> بيرد دايما على اى اساءه أو ظلم لشخصه بكل تسامح واحتمال
> ...



أشكرك يا اخت دونا من اجل كلماتك التي تعني لي الكثير، لكن ثقي أن لكِ تأثير كبير في المنتدى و في طريقة قيادته، للأفضل طبعاً. الرب يديمك لنا.


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*الكلام قليل فى حق روك صدقنى
يمكن اتعلمت منه كتيير هنا فى المنتدى
انطباعى عنه من اول ما دخلت ولغاية دلوقتى انه شخصيه قياديه ناجحه جدا
بالرغم من الاشاعات اللى بتتقال عليه ، الا انه بجد وعن قرب شخصيه جميله جدا جدا
مشكلته الوحيده وقته وده اللى بيخلى اللى ميعرفوش يزعلو منه

*


----------



## خواطر (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

يعني أنا أعتبر نفسي جديدة شوي لإنه ما رح أقدر أحكم مزبوط

لكني حابه أشارك

طيب كنت أعتقد إنه روك كتير شديد من خلال مشاركاته الجادة

ويمكن ما بنشوفه بيضحك ، تقييييل 

حتى استوقفتني كلمات في توقيعه وحبيت أستفسر عن المعنى ، وألغيت التفسير بناءا على اعتقادي بشديته وإنه يمكن ما يرد !!

وبما إنه لازم ما نحكم عالأشخاص إلا لما نتعامل معهم بأنفسنا ، فأنا سألتــه

بجد إنسان راقي ومتفهم ، بل ويحب تقديم الخير ، وضع بصمة رائعة عندي

وخلاص أنا بطلت أخاف منه 

ربنا يخليه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*انطباعي الاول انه زي اسمي هههههههههههه*
*يعني فرق حرف بسسسسسسس*
*بيحب يقدم الجديد دايما في المنتدي*
*مش بيتأخر عن حد لو طلب منه حاجة وده طبعا في حدود وقته*
*بيحب يشارك افكاره مع كل الناس وخصوصا انا يعني هههههههه باعتباري احمريكا بس متخفية في الاصفر ههههههههه*​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

انا واخذة خاطري منه مع انه حكيم ومابيتسرع بأحكام بس ظلمني بشغلة للأسف 
على العموم كل انسان معرض للخطأ والمهم انه ما يستمر بالخطأ ويصحح مساره 
على كل انا بحبه وبحترمه


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*وسعولي بقي شويه 
انا جوايا حاجات حلوه كتير 
اول موقف قابلني هنا مع روك عاملني بطريقة صدمتني من المنتدي بصراحه
كنت بسال عن سؤال في المسيحيات بس اتهمني ساعتها بالجهل عن مصدر كلامي و لما جبت المصدر بدء يتناقش معايا و لما حكيت لاحد اصدقائي في المنتدي هنا فهمني ان بيبقي مشكوك الاول في كوني مسيحي اسال لاستفاد و فهمت موقفه ساعتها
و لكن بعد كده عرفت و فهمت انه انسان ممتاز جدا و قيادي قوي و حرشحه تاني في الانتخابات القادمة ههههههههههههههه
ربما اني لسه جديد الي حد ما لكن لم يقابلني اي مواقف تضايقني منه في شيء
و ياريت يكون راضي عني ههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




My Rock قال:


> أشكركم من اجل كلماتك المشجعة.. لكن ما لاقيتوا غير حادثة تفتكروني بيها غير الإختراق؟ ههه..
> خلال ست سنين إٌخترقنا مرة واحدة لكن بنعمة الرب تكون الاخيرة.



لانه كان جهد غير طبيعي

اذا كانت يومها الدنيا كلها صعبة والثلوج كانت تعيقك

عن الاسترجاع من زحمة السير هناك اضافة الى فارق 

بينكم وبين اميركا..

انه جهدً يستحق الذكر والاختراق ليس بعيب

انما عدم استرجاعه بسرعة هي المصيبة..

واول منتدى يخترق ويَسترجع بسرعة رهيبة..

وخصوصاً  ايضاً باننا لم نخسر شيء يذكر..


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

أولا
 بشكرجدا صاحب الفكره والموضوع
ثانيا 
الأنسان بيتعرف من الموقف وكيف يتصرف فيه
ففى أيام أختراق الموقع . سألت أخت فاضله 
بالأميل وأنا كنت مذهول ( هنعمل أيه ؟ )
فقالت لى أطمئن روك جاهز جدا ولم يمر اليوم فعلا
ألا أن رجع لنا المنتدى .. وبذل جهد صعب جدا أكيد
ربنا قادر أن يعوضه عن تعبه فى المنتدى وسهره عليه
ثالثا
محبتى لهذا المنتدى بالذات تختلف عن أى منتدى آخر
والرب يعلم . كل الناس هنا جمال جدا جدا 
وقياده المنتدى من الأخ روك فيها حكمه 
​


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



Rosetta قال:


> *إختيار مميز يا جوجو
> 
> الزعيم شخصية جدا قوية و مميزة ومحبوبة كتييييير في المنتدى
> بالنسبة لإنطباعي الأول عنه والذي لا زال هو إنه عنيد وشديد شوي بس اكيييييد كونه مدير المنتدى هالشي لازم يتوفر فيه
> ...



خير الكلام ما قل و دل يا روزيتا.
بس الحقيقة انا لست شخص يقتد بالكلام او الحروف، بالعكس إذا توفر الوقت فانا احبذ التوسع و صياغة الكلام بصورة مفهومة لا يمكن ترجمتها بأكثر من طريقة.



esambraveheart قال:


> *بدون اي مجامله  ..فانا لا اعرف المجامله مطلقا
> 
> الاستاذ روك شخصيه ممتازه و قياديه بالدرجه الاولي و احسده بصراحه علي صبره و قوة احتماله و مقدرته علي تدريب نفسه علي ضبط النفس و التحكم في الغضب و التي لاحظت انها تتنامي فعلا مع كل موقف اشاهد له مشاركه فيه.
> 
> ...



أشكرك عزيزي عصام من أجل كلماتك الاخوية.
احاول قيادة المنتدى بحسب ما تعلمته بصورة أكاديمية لكن بنظرة مسيحية التي أعتبرها سر النجاح و سر هذه النكهة التي يرتاح لها الطاقم الإشرافي و من يختلطون بالإدارة.
طبعاً لا يوجد أحد كامل و الأخطاء تحدث، لكنها اخطاء مغفورة ما دام النية موجودة لتصحيح اي خطأ و ما دان النية صادقة لاجل الخدمة لا لأمجاد شخصية.

ردودي القصيرة للأسف سببها قصر الوقت، فاحيان كثيرة لا املك وقت مراجعة ما اكتبه لتصحيح الأخطاء الإملائية.

توقيعي أجلت تغييره لحين تحديث المنتدى بعد شهور قليلة، بسبب الاشياء الجديد التي ستضاف و أحب عكسها في توقيعي.

أشكرك على اللقب الذي لا أستحقه لكن أسعى إليه..


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*فانطباعى عن روك
بالاول انه شخصية حازمة جدا وكنت بخاف منه اوووى
وكل حاجة كنت اقول لدونا
لكن بعد كدة بصراحة اكتشفت انه عنده محبة كبيرة فعلا 
وبيخاف ع المنتدى واعضائه 
وشخصية قيادة جميلة جدا
ربنا يباركه كتييير
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*+*

كان نفسي اتكلم عن *هابي أنجل* برضه .. بس عموماً أنا ما اتكلمتش معاها كتير .. يمكن مره واحده بس في التليفون من تلات سنين تقريباً .. (على ما أتذكر يعني ---> زهايمر   ) .. أنا بحترم الام الجميلة هابي أنجل  .. ربنا يبارك في حياتها .

*ماي رك *... أو روك زي ما بنحب نقوله 

صدقوني .. روك أنا أدعي أني فاهم شخصيته بنسبة 90%  .. و علشان كده .. روك من الناس الروائع فعلاً .. إنطباعي عنه كان و لا يزال صورة الخادم الذي يبذل .. هو شخصية قيادية لو إتحط في مسئولية .. كمان هو عنيد .. عنده إرادة صلبة .. و في نفس الوقت صبور .. حكيم .

أنا بحب الإنسان ده 

كفاية كده


----------



## besm alslib (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*My Rock طبعا انطباعي عنه بحسب اللي بشوفه بالمنتدى وبعيد عن المجاملات*

*هو فعلا شخصيه كبيره قدرا ومقاما *

*قيادي شاطر وقوي وبرغم قسوته اللي بتظهر في بعض الردود احيانا الا اني كأم بعرف ان القسوه والجديه والحزم مطلوب لادارة العيله الصغيره لحتى ما تفلت فما بالنا بمنتدى يضم عدد كبير جدا بمختلف الاديان والجنسيات والاراء والافكار*

*لكن برغم هالشي بيظهر كمان مودته وشخصيته التانيه من خلال ردود قليله واحيانا الاهتمام بامر احد الاعضاء*

*وبلاحظها بشده لما بيوجه كلمة او نقض لاي عضو فهو بيستعمل الفاظ قويه لكنها محترمه وبيحاول قدر المستطاع عدم جرح مشاعر اللي قباله مهما كان اسلوب الكلام*


*والاهم وبامانه عجبني كتير رده في موضوع

 يا تـرى بعـد وفاتك فكرت ما مصير المنتدي ؟*

*حسيت برده بانه بيتعامل فعلا كأب مسؤل عن عيله خايف تضيع في حال غيابه ويمكن انا وكل اللي عندهم اولاد في المنتدى و قراو ردو *

*اكيد هيحسو بكلامه ومدى عمقه لان اي ام او اب بيحسو نفس الاحساس على اولادهم وبيضلو قلقانين دائما على مصيرهم لو صابهم اي شي *

*ردو البسيط اللي قاله بعفويه برايي هو اكبر مقيم لشخصيته وانا عني عطاني انطباع وراي يمكن كان صعب انتبهله لولا هالرد بسبب جديته الدائمه *

*الرب يحميه ويعطيه القوه ليكمل مسيرته وخدمته *

*ويقدره يرتقي بالمنتدى للافضل  دائما *





​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*شكرا لصاحب الموضوع على الموضوع الجميل
*
*ماي روك رجل مُنظّم مع أنه تقريبا دائما مشغول لأن الحمل كبير طبعا.
قراراته حاسمة ويُعتمد عليها. إستطاع أن يجمع كل هذه الطوائف والجماعات وأناس من بلدان وثقافات وأصحاب أفكار مختلفة وهذا بحد ذاته انجاز رهيب. له مسار معين ومميز في الخدمة لا يسمح لأحد أن يُخرجه عنه.
لا يقبل بأي كلام بل صاحب فكر علمي. هو فعلا قليل الكلام لكن مشاركاته دائما مهمة.
لا يأخذ مركزه كرئيس للمنتدى على أنه مركز عالي، بل هو متواضع ومُحب ولا يتردد في الرد على الجميع وقبول صداقة الجميع. محبته للإخوة المسلمين صادقة.
ليس دائم الجدّية بل يحب المزاح أحيانا، بيذكرني بشخصية الأخ رشيد معرفش ليه 
شعاره المُفضّل: صبرك يا أيوب  ربنا يصبر الجميع يا زعيم 
أكثر ما يفرحني في روك هو عندما يتكلم مع الأعضاء العراقيين باللهجة العراقية الجميلة *


----------



## Critic (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*الاخوة قالوا كل الكلام*
*لكن عندى جملة واحدة اضافية :*
*الزعيم يحرص على المنتدى و يضحى من اجله كما لو كان احد ابنائه....*


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووك
> اجدع مدير حصل فيكى يا شبكة النت هههههههه
> لا بجد روك فعلا من الشخصيات الجميلة اللى الواحد يتشرف انه يعرفها
> وبالنسبة لانطباعى عنه من ساعة ما اشتركت فى المنتدى لحد انهارده ان هو بجد مسيحى ممتاز انسان محترم ادارى متميز
> ...




الكلام هذا قبل و لا بعد المرتب؟
انا تعلمت الجدعنة من ناسها، بس جدعنة ثابتة اليوم و بكرة و بعده.
ما تغيريي رأيك لاحسن اغير لونك..
 


Apsoti قال:


> روك عشرة  كام سنة  يمكن الانطباع الاول عنه بيكون انو صعب جداا ومتزمت وبعض الاوقات ديكتاتورى انما لما تقرب وتعرفة اكتر هتلاقيه حد مليان حب ومحبة وطيب لابعد حدود
> شخصية يملائها حب المسيح



حتى انتِ فاكراني دكتاتوري؟ ايام زمان ما كان حتى في مشرفين الواحد يفرض دكتاتوريته عليهم.. الدكتاتورية كنت افرضها على نفسي..
بعدين الدكتاتورية من الدكتوراه يعني إسم على مسمى..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




My Rock قال:


> الكلام هذا قبل و لا بعد المرتب؟
> انا تعلمت الجدعنة من ناسها، بس جدعنة ثابتة اليوم و بكرة و بعده.
> ما تغيريي رأيك لاحسن اغير لونك..


*ههههههههههه لا قبل وبعد يازعيم 
انا متاكدة انها ثابتة طبعاااااااااااااا
لالالالالا ماتغيرش لونى دلوقتى مش فاضية للترقية *:spor24:​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

ماى روك انسان محترم وخبير فى كيفية التعامل مع الشخصيات المختلفه
وله خبره فى كيفية ادارة المنتدى
ويحب المنتدى ويعمل على تحديثه دائما
اشعر انه لا يترك المنتدى سوى فترة نومه فقط
ربنا يبارك مجهودك يازعيم ويعوضك على كل ماتبذله لإنجاح هذا المنتدى

وميرسى لك ياجوجو لهذا الموضوع الجميل
والرب يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*ماي روك شخص احترمه واقدره جداااااااااااا​*


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*My Rock *


يقدم إنجيل المسيح معنىً جديداً للحرية، يعلم الانجيل عن مغزى الحرية الأصيلة

*My Rock *
*انت اغلا من عشقته** وانت في قلبي ملاك *
*يشهد الله من غلاتك صرت اغلي** الي غلاك *

*العشق من غير قربك صايرا كنـه هـلاك*
*والعمر لي وش يساوي دام اني ماني معاك *
*ابيك تعرف ان لك صاحب بكل مافيه يغليك *
*بكل ماعطاه ربي من احاسيس يحتويك *
*روحه حياته حتى جروحه تفتديك*
*لاتظن انه في يوم يقدر ينتسيك *
*يبيك تذكره لاصارت الليالي تجتفيك *
*لك فى قلبى مكانة لا يعلمها الا المسيح *

*"أدعيلك وأقول ربنا يخليك يا زعيم *


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



sparrow قال:


> اختيار رائع يا جوجو
> 
> روك شخصيه حكيمه الي حد كبير عقلانيه
> شخص يتمتع بالقدرة العاليه علي معالجه الامور في كتير من المواقف
> ...



اشكر الرب الذي يبارك في وقتي بصورة يصعب على الغريب فهمها، فلدي اصدقاء لهم نصف مشاغلي لكن وقتهم لا يكفي حتى لسد مشاغلهم.



MAJI قال:


> my rock
> اول مادخلت المنتدى ولا اعرف اي شئ في المنتديات لمحت اسم ماي روك فقلت جميل هذا الاسم كله معنى وعندها لم اعرف انه مدير المنتدى لكني استغربت من لقبه (الزعيم) فبصراحة انا لااحب الالقاب التي فيها نكهة سياسية.
> وبمرور الوقت ومن الردود عرفت انه المدير ودفعني الفضول لاتعرف على ردوده ولم اجده كثير الردود خاصة في الاقسام التي ارتادها
> ووجدته في اقسام اخرى وتعرفت عليه فوجدته انسان مسؤول بكل معنى الكلمة وتعرفت عليه اكثر في المواضيع القديمة وعرفت طيبته ووسع صدره في التحاور
> ...



بالنسبة للقب فهو بعيد كل البعد عن السياسة. حاولت شرحه في اكثر من مناسبة بأن معناه خاص بإدارة المنتدى من الجهة التقنية. مع الوقت شاع الأسم و أصبح من الصعب تغييره دون خلق إرباك بين الأعضاء، لذلك هو باقي كما هو بحسب معناه الذي أعنيه البعيد عن التكبر او السياسة.


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الكلام قليل فى حق روك صدقنى
> يمكن اتعلمت منه كتيير هنا فى المنتدى
> انطباعى عنه من اول ما دخلت ولغاية دلوقتى انه شخصيه قياديه ناجحه جدا
> بالرغم من الاشاعات اللى بتتقال عليه ، الا انه بجد وعن قرب شخصيه جميله جدا جدا
> ...



ربنا يكفينا شر الإشاعات 
فعلاً وقتي صعب لكني احاول دائماً التواصل مع الكل، لكن احيان كثيرة أجد نفسي مجبراً على التفضيل بين الرد على شخص محتاج مساعدة ضرورية و بين شخص مشتكي لا حل معه..
 


خواطر قال:


> يعني أنا أعتبر نفسي جديدة شوي لإنه ما رح أقدر أحكم مزبوط
> 
> لكني حابه أشارك
> 
> ...




لازم تبقي خايفة حتى تستري على عضويتك 



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انطباعي الاول انه زي اسمي هههههههههههه*
> *يعني فرق حرف بسسسسسسس*
> *بيحب يقدم الجديد دايما في المنتدي*
> *مش بيتأخر عن حد لو طلب منه حاجة وده طبعا في حدود وقته*
> *بيحب يشارك افكاره مع كل الناس وخصوصا انا يعني هههههههه باعتباري احمريكا بس متخفية في الاصفر ههههههههه*​



اسمي عليه حقوق طبع، بس رفقاً بحالك انا سمحتلك التشبه بإسمي..


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



اني بل قال:


> انا واخذة خاطري منه مع انه حكيم ومابيتسرع بأحكام بس ظلمني بشغلة للأسف
> على العموم كل انسان معرض للخطأ والمهم انه ما يستمر بالخطأ ويصحح مساره
> على كل انا بحبه وبحترمه



ربنا يحفظك في شخصه..



bob قال:


> *وسعولي بقي شويه
> انا جوايا حاجات حلوه كتير
> اول موقف قابلني هنا مع روك عاملني بطريقة صدمتني من المنتدي بصراحه
> كنت بسال عن سؤال في المسيحيات بس اتهمني ساعتها بالجهل عن مصدر كلامي و لما جبت المصدر بدء يتناقش معايا و لما حكيت لاحد اصدقائي في المنتدي هنا فهمني ان بيبقي مشكوك الاول في كوني مسيحي اسال لاستفاد و فهمت موقفه ساعتها
> ...




ما نلقاه احياناً من كذب و تزوير من المسلمين يجعلنا نتوخى الحذر في مواقف لا داعي لها.
انا لا اتذكر الموضوع بالذات لكن اعتذر عن اي شئ صدر مني تجاهك في تلك الفترة التي لم اعرفك فيها.




النهيسى قال:


> أولا
> بشكرجدا صاحب الفكره والموضوع
> ثانيا
> الأنسان بيتعرف من الموقف وكيف يتصرف فيه
> ...



لم افعل شئ غير طبيعي و اي شخص مسؤل بدالي كان سيقدم نفس الشئ.


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



HappyButterfly قال:


> *فانطباعى عن روك
> بالاول انه شخصية حازمة جدا وكنت بخاف منه اوووى
> وكل حاجة كنت اقول لدونا
> لكن بعد كدة بصراحة اكتشفت انه عنده محبة كبيرة فعلا
> ...




صراحة لا اعرف سر موضوع الخوف، لكنه للأسف ليس شئ يقتصر على الأعضء فقط، فحتى المشرفين الجدد كانوا يخافون، لكن مع الوقت تتضح لهم الصورة انه لا يوجد داعي للخوف.




REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> كان نفسي اتكلم عن *هابي أنجل* برضه .. بس عموماً أنا ما اتكلمتش معاها كتير .. يمكن مره واحده بس في التليفون من تلات سنين تقريباً .. (على ما أتذكر يعني ---> زهايمر   ) .. أنا بحترم الام الجميلة هابي أنجل  .. ربنا يبارك في حياتها .
> 
> ...



فاهمني صح يا طارق
اشكرك من اجل كلماتك و المحبة التي ابادلك اياها..





besm alslib قال:


> *My Rock طبعا انطباعي عنه بحسب اللي بشوفه بالمنتدى وبعيد عن المجاملات*
> 
> *هو فعلا شخصيه كبيره قدرا ومقاما *
> 
> ...




أحد المبادئ التي أؤمن بها هي أن مستعد لتحمل السلبية الفكرية الناتجة عن إدارة المنتدى بحزم مقابل ان يُدار المنتدى بصورة إيجابية.
يعني انا مستعد لتحمل الأعباء التي تنتج عن الدور الذي امثله بالمنتدى تجاه ان يكون المنتدى ناجح و في تقدم مستمر.
المنتدى و الخدمة فيه تمثل لي الكثير، فلا أنكر إنها من انجح تجارب الخدمة التي طبقتها في حياتي و مستعد لبذل الغالي و النفيس من اجل إستمرار الخدمة فيه.


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

شخصية حازمة ... محب للخدمة 
و لا مرة ما تواصلت معو بس واضح أنو إنسان جدي... حريص على وقتو ... و هدفه المسيييييييييييييح
الرب يبارك فيك ماي روك و يديم حزمك علينا :yaka:و يحفظك و ينور دربك
بجد منتدى مميز ..بإدارة ممتااااااااااااااااااااازة
شكراً لك على كل ما تفعله ... و الرب يبارك خدمتك
و يستخدمك لمجد اسمو الغالي
سلام المسيح...


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

و ع فكرة .. بخاف منك ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *شكرا لصاحب الموضوع على الموضوع الجميل
> *
> *ماي روك رجل مُنظّم مع أنه تقريبا دائما مشغول لأن الحمل كبير طبعا.
> قراراته حاسمة ويُعتمد عليها. إستطاع أن يجمع كل هذه الطوائف والجماعات وأناس من بلدان وثقافات وأصحاب أفكار مختلفة وهذا بحد ذاته انجاز رهيب. له مسار معين ومميز في الخدمة لا يسمح لأحد أن يُخرجه عنه.
> ...




بالرغم من ان احتكاكي بك قليل، لكن واضح انك انسان فاهم و تحليلاتك صائبة 
المنهج العلمي الذي اتبعه بسبب مستواي الأكاديمي وضفته بصورة مسيحية جيدة، فمهما تعلمت سيبقى الهدف توضيف كل هذا في حدمة كلمة الله بالمنهج العلمي الذي أعشقه.
 


Critic قال:


> *الاخوة قالوا كل الكلام*
> *لكن عندى جملة واحدة اضافية :*
> *الزعيم يحرص على المنتدى و يضحى من اجله كما لو كان احد ابنائه....*



صراحة ليس تضخيماً إن قلت اني اخاف على المنتدى و كل ما فيه لهذه الدرجة.
الرب يحفظنا و يحفظ المنتدى و يديم الخدمة التي فيه بحسب مشيئة و ارادة الرب.




مونيكا 57 قال:


> ماى روك انسان محترم وخبير فى كيفية التعامل مع الشخصيات المختلفه
> وله خبره فى كيفية ادارة المنتدى
> ويحب المنتدى ويعمل على تحديثه دائما
> اشعر انه لا يترك المنتدى سوى فترة نومه فقط
> ...



أغلب الأوقات انا في المنتدى و فعلاً لا افارقه سوى في النوم و حتى احياناً اربط المتصفح على شاشة التلفزيون الكبيرة للتأكد من سلامة المنتدى في منتصف الليل.


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



rana1981 قال:


> *ماي روك شخص احترمه واقدره جداااااااااااا​*



اشكرك 



بايبل333 قال:


> *My Rock *
> 
> 
> يقدم إنجيل المسيح معنىً جديداً للحرية، يعلم الانجيل عن مغزى الحرية الأصيلة
> ...



تعيش على كلماتك الحلوة



شذا البنفسج قال:


> شخصية حازمة ... محب للخدمة
> و لا مرة ما تواصلت معو بس واضح أنو إنسان جدي... حريص على وقتو ... و هدفه المسيييييييييييييح
> الرب يبارك فيك ماي روك و يديم حزمك علينا :yaka:و يحفظك و ينور دربك
> بجد منتدى مميز ..بإدارة ممتااااااااااااااااااااازة
> ...





شذا البنفسج قال:


> و ع فكرة .. بخاف منك ههههههههههه



مية مية، يبقى انتِ في بر الأمان ما دامك خايفة


----------



## My Rock (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

و بذلك اكون رديت على الكل،;; اعجوبة لم اتوقعها


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

اسمحلي اتكلم مع اني متعملتش مع حضرتك كتير 
روك خادم امين وانسان صارم في قراراته كمسؤل 
وبيخدم بامانه 
لكن ليا عند حضرتك رجاء ان تحاول تخدم ضعاف النفوس اكتر من العاديين وتساعدهم 
وشكرا لمحبتك


----------



## god love 2011 (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*    بصراحه انا مش اعرفك اوى 
ومش اتعاملت معاك كتير
وكنت دايما بخاف منك 
بسبب ردودك الحازمه 
لكن مع الوقت 
حسيت بجد انك شخصيه حكيمه وبتحب خدمتك اوى وبتخاف عليها فعلا
وعندك محبه كبيره للكل
وصبور جدا  بجد
ربنا معاك ويقويك
ويبارك ف خدمتك وحياتك ​*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

مش عندي كلام اكتر من الكلام الي قالو الاعضاء 
بس بجد حضرتك شخصية تستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير 
وانا عن نفسي بحترم حضرتك جداًااااا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




My Rock قال:


> و بذلك اكون رديت على الكل،;; اعجوبة لم اتوقعها



*بلاش تفاؤل زياده يا زعيم 
لسه بدرررى :t33:*


----------



## SALVATION (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

_ربنا يقويك يا زعيم على الخدمة وعلى مرتبات المشرفين _​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




My Rock قال:


> و بذلك اكون رديت على الكل،;; اعجوبة لم اتوقعها


بالحقيقة كنت متوقع انك فقط تتابع الردود وكلمات المحبة الك
لكن ابهرتني في ردك وانك اعطيتنا من وقتك
هايدا وسام شرف للموضوع كلة يا روك صدقني
ربنا يباركك ويعطيلك الوقت ديما منشان نشوفك معنا هيك ونفرح بوجودك


Dona Nabil قال:


> *بلاش تفاؤل زياده يا زعيم
> لسه بدرررى :t33:*


هههههههه
ممكن علي فكرة اعاند معاكي اغير الشخصية من هلا
غلاسة ورخامة فقط لا غير
ههههههههه
هو بالحقيقة الحكي عن روك بيحتاج فعلا لأكثر من يومين
حتي يكون في مجال اكبر للمشاركة من قبل الاعضاء
لكن اخاف الوقت لا يسعفة في المتابعة مثل حالة هلا



SALVATION قال:


> _ربنا يقويك يا زعيم على الخدمة وعلى مرتبات المشرفين _​


يادي الفضايح عيني عينك كدة
يابني هنتحسد
اسمع الكلام


----------



## تيمو (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

مسموح نكون صريحيين وطبعاً بدون تجريح؟؟

أعتقد أنك عزيزي روك جداً صارم ، لدرجة أنني في الكثير من الأحيان أسأل نفسي: لماذا يقول هذا الكلام وما حاجته لتجريح الآخر ؟ في كثير من المواضيع أراك زميلي تتعمد التجريح قبل غلق الشريط ، وسرعان ما أرى أن الأخ العضو الجديد أصبح في عداد المفقودين  أتمنى أن لا أصبح واحد منهم الآن  

أعرف أن المسؤولية كبيرة ، وأن تتحمّل خدمة كهذه تتطلب الكثير من طولة البال والأناة ، ولكن وسط المسؤولية والخوف على مسيرة المنتدى هناك شيء واحد فُقد وضاع بين الأسطر وفي المنتدى: روح المحبة المسيحية .. 

شكراً ، والله يعطيك العافية ، مع اني متأكد أنك لا تحتاج لسماع كلمات الشكر إلا ممن يُعطي بسخاء ولا يُعيّر


----------



## Alcrusader (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*لا استطيع أن أعطي رأي ب My Rock ، يعني بصراحة فقط علينا أن نرى كيف هو المنتدى والموقع بكامله لنعرف مدى قيمة My Rock.
اشكره على كل ما يفعله، وربنا يبارك خدمته، ويا رب نحو الأمام بالنجاح الدائم.*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



My Rock قال:


> اسمي عليه حقوق طبع، بس رفقاً بحالك انا سمحتلك التشبه بإسمي..


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انت اللي واخد اسمي بس ها:spor22:*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




> يادي الفضايح عيني عينك كدة
> يابني هنتحسد
> اسمع الكلام


_يبنى مش ده موضوع اللى عليه حاجة يجبها؟؟ ههههههههههه_
_واللى ليه حاجة يخدها هههههههههه_
_وبينى وبينك لقية الموضوع فرصة الواحد يعبر عن اللى جواه للزعيم ههههههههههههه_​


----------



## جيلان (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*روك قيادى رائع وفيه كل الصفات الى تؤهله لده
دايما بقوله انت ما قل ودل وبفرح لما يتكلم اكتر شوية بعد ما اتأكد انه مش عيان ههههههه
وبحب اتفرج على كلامه وهو بيزعق مش عارفة ليه ههههه
صراحة انطباعى الاول لما كنت اشوف روك اخر واحد رادد فى موضوع ادخل واقول هاا غلق ولا حذف ولا هدخل الاقى ايه هههههههه وكنت بخاف منه اوى احم احم وللحفاظ على لونى هقول ولسة لحد دلؤتى
لكن بجد هو ورا كل ده انسان طيب جدا  وانا قولتله انى بشوف المسيح فيك بحس انك شبهه فى كلامك و تصرفاتك القيادية حتى لو كانت توبيخ , انسان ناجح فى كل حاجة و كلامك  وردودك رائعة , بيقدر يتحكم فى نفسه بشكل غريب حتى انه ممكن يتحمل عصبيتنا عشن متحصلش مشكلة وشوفت ده فى مواقف كتير , بكنلك كل احترام واتمنالك تكمل مشوارك الناجح فى المنتدى وفى حياتك .
كان سر نجاح الامبراطورية الرومانية هو قدرتها على استيعاب امبراطورية كبيرة بتضم افكار وجنسيات واديان كتير مختلفة وانت قدرت على ده هنا .
واكتر حاجة مهمة فيك الصبر دنا لو منك كنت طردتنا كلنا هههههه
*


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




My Rock قال:


> ما نلقاه احياناً من كذب و تزوير من المسلمين يجعلنا نتوخى الحذر في مواقف لا داعي لها.
> انا لا اتذكر الموضوع بالذات لكن اعتذر عن اي شئ صدر مني تجاهك في تلك الفترة التي لم اعرفك فيها.[/COLOR]


*لا يا زعيم انت كان عندك حق اللي انا شفته هنا ده انت صليبك كبير اوي*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*



Scofield قال:


> مش هنسى اول مرة شفتها جايبة معاها شنطة مليانة سندويتشات علشان عارفة انى جى من السفر و صممت لازم اكل مع انى كنت فعلا مش جعان و كنت فطران قبل ما اسافر مهو مينفعش امشى من غير ما افول طبعا



*هههههههههه
ده فى كلام جديد بيتقاااااااال بقى وانا معرفش:nunu0000:
بقى كنت فاطر ياريمووووووون 
أمال ضربت 10 فينو مرة واحدة ازاى :act23:
لو مكنتش فاطر كنت هتاكلنا ولا ايه 
ههههههه
:smile01*​


----------



## Scofield (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبة happy_angil*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه
> ده فى كلام جديد بيتقاااااااال بقى وانا معرفش:nunu0000:
> بقى كنت فاطر ياريمووووووون
> أمال ضربت 10 فينو مرة واحدة ازاى :act23:
> ...




انا ضارب 10 فينو :act23:
ليه يا بنتى ضزنانور انا ولا ايه
هو كان 2 بس انا فاكر و 5 صوابع محشى و 5 كيلو طرشى و 4 لتر بيبسى و برميل قصب بس
كنت عامل دايت:smile02


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

**
*كم اسعدني الحكي عنك يا روك والكثير من الاعضاء كمان*
*وبنتمنالك كل الصحة والعافية يا حبيبنا*
*ربنا يديم وجودك وديما منورنا هيك*
*وعن جد بشكرك لتواجدك ومتابعتك الجميلة معنا*
*فعلا فعلا  وجودك اعطي كل الشرف للموضوع*
*ربي يباركك*



*وهلا بعد دقائق راح نلتقي بشخصية جديدة*
*اكيد هاجي تاني منشان اقولكم عليها*
​​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

كنت منور يا روك 

وفي انتظار الضيف الجديد يا جوجو​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*

*بعد ما خلصن الحلقة مع الحبيب ماي روك
وياللي كانت مميزة اكتير عن جد
دة انا حتي متوقع مو راح الاقي شعبية بعدها
هههههههههههه


هلا  راح نتكلم عن المشرفة المميزة والجميلة اكتير بخدمتها
**روزي86**
يلا احكو ع راحتكم فيها لحدا ماجيلكم من تاني 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



just member قال:


> *بعد ما خلصن الحلقة مع الحبيب ماي روك*​
> * وياللي كانت مميزة اكتير عن جد*​
> * دة انا حتي متوقع مو راح الاقي شعبية بعدها*​
> * هههههههههههه*​
> ...




ربنااااااااااااااا يخليك يا جوجو

ميرسي بجد علي محبتك الجميلة دي

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*




روزي86 قال:


> ربنااااااااااااااا يخليك يا جوجو
> 
> ميرسي بجد علي محبتك الجميلة دي
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


انتي محبوبة اكتير بنا يا روزي
وكلنا اكيد هنحب نحكي فيكي كل خير ومحبة
لانك تستهلي هيك فعلا
اكيد ليا رجعة من تاني حتي اشارك مع اخوتي
وبجد بجد منورانا


----------



## Scofield (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*
روزى اهلا اهلا 
صحيح المثل اللى بيقول شبرين بس لسانه طوله مترين
مع انها قصيرة و متتشافش غير بالعدسة المكبرة بس تسمع صوت و تقعد تدور على صاحبه فين و فين لما نظرك يجيبك تحت ركبتك تلاقى حاجة ليها بق و بتتكلم
دمها خفيف و طيبة اجتماعية قوى و بتحب الناس كلها و دايما بتعرف الناس على بعض و شخصيتها محبوبة من الجميع يعنى و لله الحمد مفيش حد فى المنتدى مش عاوز يدبحها او يضربها او يعورها ابدا ابدا و غلبانة خالص
و كلنا بنصلى ان ربنا ينفخ فى صورتها و تطول و لو 1 سم
*


----------



## Scofield (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*نسيت اقولك حاجة مهمة يا روزى 
كبة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزي انسانه طيبه وقلبها طيب
انسانه اجتماعيه جدا ومرحه
روحها حلوه والكل بيحبها
لكن زي اي حد عندها عيوب بسيطه
احتفظ بيها لنفسي​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيب My Rock*



just member قال:


> انتي محبوبة اكتير بنا يا روزي
> وكلنا اكيد هنحب نحكي فيكي كل خير ومحبة
> لانك تستهلي هيك فعلا
> اكيد ليا رجعة من تاني حتي اشارك مع اخوتي
> وبجد بجد منورانا




ربنا يخليك يا جوجو

ليا الشرف اكيد اني معاكم ووسطيكم

وانتم اللي منورين بتواجدكم الجميل

وفي انتظارك طبعا​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



Scofield قال:


> * روزى اهلا اهلا *
> * صحيح المثل اللى بيقول شبرين بس لسانه طوله مترين*
> * مع انها قصيرة و متتشافش غير بالعدسة المكبرة بس تسمع صوت و تقعد تدور على صاحبه فين و فين لما نظرك يجيبك تحت ركبتك تلاقى حاجة ليها بق و بتتكلم*
> * دمها خفيف و طيبة اجتماعية قوى و بتحب الناس كلها و دايما بتعرف الناس على بعض و شخصيتها محبوبة من الجميع يعنى و لله الحمد مفيش حد فى المنتدى مش عاوز يدبحها او يضربها او يعورها ابدا ابدا و غلبانة خالص*
> * و كلنا بنصلى ان ربنا ينفخ فى صورتها و تطول و لو 1 سم*




ههههههههههههه بص يا ريمو انا هوريك مين اللي لسانها معرفش ايه وايه

ربنا يهد القوي ههههههههههه اقصدك انت طبعا هههههههههه

وبجد بجد ميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل بعيدا عن القصر يعني هههههههههههههههه

نردهالك كده قريب وعلي يدي هههههههههههههههههه:nunu0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



Scofield قال:


> *نسيت اقولك حاجة مهمة يا روزى *
> * كبة*




ههههههههههههه كبه

يادي الجهل

اسمها كوبه يا جااااااااااهل

اتعلموها بقي ههههههههههه:act23: 


​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



mikel coco قال:


> *روزي انسانه طيبه وقلبها طيب​*
> * انسانه اجتماعيه جدا ومرحه​*
> * روحها حلوه والكل بيحبها​*
> * لكن زي اي حد عندها عيوب بسيطه​*
> * احتفظ بيها لنفسي​*




ميرسي جدا يا مايكل علي كلامك الجميل

اكيد طبعا لكل انسان عيوبه اللي مستحيل يتخلص منها هههههههههه

بشكرك جدا علي كلامك الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*شخصية جميلة جدا وتستاهل كل خير*
*ومنورة يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شخصية جميلة جدا وتستاهل كل خير*
> *ومنورة يا قمر*
> ​





ميرسي خالص يا روكا ده من زوقك يا قمر

ومنور بيكي يا حبي​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

كنت منور يا زعيم

واذا كان الكلام عن القمر روزي اضن ان مفيش كلام يوصفها
لانها بجد انسانة في منتهى الروووعة
وانا مش عارفة اقولها ايه غير الرب يحفظك ويفرح قلبك دائما يا حبيبتي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> اكيد طبعا لكل انسان عيوبه اللي مستحيل يتخلص منها هههههههههه
> 
> بشكرك جدا علي كلامك الجميل وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​




*اكيد كل انسانه له عيوبه
بس مش مستحيل يتخلص منها
لو عايز يتخلص هيقدر
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك دايما
ويبارك حياتك اختي
​*


----------



## govany shenoda (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

_بجد من أجمل الشخصيات اللى اتعرفت عليها فى منتديات الكنيسه 
_
للأسف مش بعرفها شخصيا بس اتمنى اعرفها 
ردوده في الموضوعات ....شقية وعسولة زيها
_بجد هى تستحق _اكتر من كده  
ربنا معاكي ويدبر كل امورك للخير​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> كنت منور يا زعيم​
> ​
> واذا كان الكلام عن القمر روزي اضن ان مفيش كلام يوصفها​
> لانها بجد انسانة في منتهى الروووعة​
> وانا مش عارفة اقولها ايه غير الرب يحفظك ويفرح قلبك دائما يا حبيبتي​




ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي

ده من زوقك يا قمر

وانا بحبك جدا لانك رقيقة خاااااالص وربنا يحافظ عليكي دايما يا حبيبتي​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد كل انسانه له عيوبه​*
> * بس مش مستحيل يتخلص منها​*
> * لو عايز يتخلص هيقدر​*
> * ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك دايما​*
> ...




ربنا يسهل بقي وكلنا نتخلص من عيوبنا لان مفيش شخص كامل

ميرسي يا باشا ويفرحك​


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روووووزى :t23:

 نواره المنتدى  احنا اكتر من اخوات وبعزها جدا جدا مع انها ساعات بتتحول هههههههه

 بس انا فاهمها مهما قالت بيكون من ورا قلبها وبتنسى الزعل بسرعه خرافيه :smile02

 كفايه عليها مدح كده هههههههههه هى عارفه انا عايز اقول ايه ( ممكن تستخف وتقولى لا مش عارفه اصلى عارفها خفييييفه ) :act23:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزى من الشخصيات الجميله اللى قابلتها من المنتدى
طيبه وجدعه وبنت بلد* *بجد ومرحه جدا واجتماعيه
*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

​


govany shenoda قال:


> _بجد من أجمل الشخصيات اللى اتعرفت عليها فى منتديات الكنيسه
> _
> للأسف مش بعرفها شخصيا بس اتمنى اعرفها
> ردوده في الموضوعات ....شقية وعسولة زيها
> ...






ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

مقدرش انا علي الكلام الجامد ده هههههههههههه

انا يكونلي الشرف طبعا اني اتعرف بيكي عن قرب

وانتي اللي جبتيه لنفسك بقي هههههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي وميرسي لكلامك الرقيق ده​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



marcelino قال:


> *روووووزى :t23:*​
> ​
> *  نواره المنتدى  احنا اكتر من اخوات وبعزها جدا جدا مع انها ساعات بتتحول هههههههه*​
> ​
> ...




هههههههههههههههه

بجد يا ميلو مش عارفه اقولك ايه بعد الكلام الجميل ده

واحنا فعلا اكتر من الاخوات وبجد بتستحملني كتير وقت التحول ده ههههههههههههه

بس معلش بقي طبعي المهبب ولازم تحبوه بقي عافية ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا صديقي الجدع جدا

ومش هقولك مش عارفه اصلي تقيلة مش خفيفة هههههههههه حبيت اغير بقي المرادي ههههههههههه

ميرسي خالص يا ميلو ربنا يخليك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *روزى من الشخصيات الجميله اللى قابلتها من المنتدى*
> * طيبه وجدعه وبنت بلد* *بجد ومرحه جدا واجتماعيه*




ربنا يخليك يا مينا

ده من زوقك بجد وميرسي خالص علي كلامك الجميل اوي ده 

ونسيت حاجه مهمه عمري ما بدخل بروفايلك وايدي فاضية ههههههههههه:ura1:​


----------



## Scofield (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه بص يا ريمو انا هوريك مين اللي لسانها معرفش ايه وايه
> 
> ربنا يهد القوي ههههههههههه اقصدك انت طبعا هههههههههه
> 
> ...



وده تهديد ده ولا ايه :nunu0000:


----------



## Scofield (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه كبه
> 
> يادي الجهل
> 
> ...



كبة كوبة حلة برستو اى حاجة المهم النية يا عنيا:smile02


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




Scofield قال:


> وده تهديد ده ولا ايه :nunu0000:




هههههههههههه يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




Scofield قال:


> كبة كوبة حلة برستو اى حاجة المهم النية يا عنيا:smile02




ههههههههههههههههه حسستني اننا في المطبخ هههههههههه

هش يلا :act23::budo:


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




> *روزى .... أخت فاضله وخادمه نشطه وجدا
> محبوبه من الجميع .​*




*بتمنى لها كل التوفيق*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



النهيسى قال:


> *روزى .... أخت فاضله وخادمه نشطه وجدا*
> *             محبوبه من الجميع .*
> 
> *بتمنى لها كل التوفيق*​




ربنا يخليك يا  استاذي

يسعدني جدا كلام حضرتك الجميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*رووووووووووووووزى 
دى بقى عسولتى وحبيبة قلبى واجتماعية جدا وتحب الضحك ع طول
مع انها ف اخر فترة كانت عايزة تتعض
بس اكيد هترجع تانى 
وشخصية محبوبة من الكل وع طول بتعمل جو 
كفاية كدة احسن تتغر
اختيار موفق يا جوجو 
ولتانى او تالت مرة بقولك فكرة رووعة اوى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



HappyButterfly قال:


> *رووووووووووووووزى *​
> * دى بقى عسولتى وحبيبة قلبى واجتماعية جدا وتحب الضحك ع طول*​
> * مع انها ف اخر فترة كانت عايزة تتعض*​
> * بس اكيد هترجع تانى *​
> ...




ههههههههههههه

يالهوز بكسف انا هههههههههههههه

انتي اللي حبيبة قلبي يا ديدي

ومش تقلقي كانت فتره ومريت بسلام ورجعت اضحك تاني هههههههههههه مش ورايا غير الضحك انتي عارفه بقي ومجربه هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا ديدي علي كلامك الجميل وانتي من الشخصيات اللي سعيدة بمعرفتهم يا قمر​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزى بحب مواضعها جداااااا*
*ربنا يديم خدمتك ويفرح قلبك يا سكر*​


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزايه السكرة
شريكتى فى الدرب ههههههه
عسوله خالص وشقيه فعلا
وردودها حلوة ودمها خفيف
ومن البنات الجميله اللى روحها حلوة هنا فى المنتدى
ربنا يسعدك يا حببيبتى ويفرحك دايما 
قولى امين 
*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

​


بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *روزى بحب مواضعها جداااااا*
> *ربنا يديم خدمتك ويفرح قلبك يا سكر*
> ​





ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

سعيدة جدا بكلامك ده وليا الشرف انك متابعه مواضيعي

ربنا يسعدك يا حبي ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



twety قال:


> *روزايه السكرة*
> * شريكتى فى الدرب ههههههه*
> * عسوله خالص وشقيه فعلا*
> * وردودها حلوة ودمها خفيف*
> ...




هههههههههههه امين يا قلبي

ميرسي حبيبتي علي كلامك الرقيق زيك

ويشرفني اننا نكون مع بعض في قسم واحد لانك عسوله ودمك خفيف 

ويارب يديمها علينا نعمه ههههههههه يلا نمسك الخشب بقي هههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزايتى دى العسل كله بجد
بنوته طيوبه وحبوبه واجتماعيه 
بحب الجو اللى بتعمله فى مواضيعها المميزه ووجودها فعلا له طعم خاص 
ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك ويحافظ عليكى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *روزايتى دى العسل كله بجد​*
> * بنوته طيوبه وحبوبه واجتماعيه ​*
> * بحب الجو اللى بتعمله فى مواضيعها المميزه ووجودها فعلا له طعم خاص ​*
> * ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك ويحافظ عليكى ​*




ربنا يخليكي ليا يا دونا

مبسوطة بجد من كلامك الجميل ده يا حبيبتي

وليا الشرف اني معاكم وباستمرار وبحب اوي تشجيعكم ليا

وربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي ويفرحك دايما :94:​


----------



## انريكي (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

روزي بنت طيوبة اوي اتحب الخير لي كل الناس

مش ممكن اوصفها مهما اتكلمت

لان هيه بنت امورة وجميلة وانا اصلن مش شايفها ههههههه

لكن جميلة في القلب في التعبير في الاكلام  مع الاخرين 

مش تجرح ولا اتزعل اي شخص منها

ربنا ايبارك ايامها ويحفظ شبابها


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



انريكي قال:


> روزي بنت طيوبة اوي اتحب الخير لي كل الناس
> 
> مش ممكن اوصفها مهما اتكلمت
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

ده انت الزوق والاحترام كله

رغم انك عدوي يعني في القسم الترفيهي ومطلع عيني هههههههههه

لكن شخص طيب اوي وكلك محبة للاخرين

ربنا يفرحك دايما​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزززااااااااااا هوووووووووون
يامراحب يامراحب ههههههههههه

بجد بجد روزا من الشخصيات الطيوبة بجد وانسانة بعزها جداا
وفعلا شخصية طيوبة خالص واجتماعية جداا على الطيبعة اكتر من هنا بكتييييييييير
وبلاش اسيح اكتر من كدة بقا احسن اضرب هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *روزززااااااااااا هوووووووووون​*
> * يامراحب يامراحب ههههههههههه​*
> *​*
> * بجد بجد روزا من الشخصيات الطيوبة بجد وانسانة بعزها جداا​*
> ...





هههههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

ربنا يخليكي ليا وانا كمان بعزك اوي يا حبي

ووحشتيني يا هانم لاني مش بشوفك بقالي فتره كبيرة  ينفع كده يعني ههههههه

اموووووووواه ربنا يسعدك يا حبي ومنورانا دايما​


----------



## sony_33 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزى دى بجد زى العسل ودمها خفيف قوى قوى
وبجد صديقة وفية 
وبعدين لايقة قوى فى الاصفر
 ومواضعها فى منتهى الروعة
وردودها بصراحة مفيدة قوى
كفاية بقى كلام عن نفسى
هو الموضوع يخص مين بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مساء الفل*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

​


sony_33 قال:


> *روزى دى بجد زى العسل ودمها خفيف قوى قوى
> وبجد صديقة وفية
> وبعدين لايقة قوى فى الاصفر
> ومواضعها فى منتهى الروعة
> ...





هههههههههه

الموضوع يخص امممممممم مش فاكره انا كمان

وفي الحاله دي محتاجين حد يفهمنا انا وانت

لخبطني خالص كده هههههههههههه

ميرسي خالص يا سوني علي كلامك الجامد جدا ده

ربنا يخليك يا باشا

نردهالك كده قريب هههههههههههه:94:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزى دى حتة سكرة *
*ودمها خفيف خالص  ونشيطة كمان *
*وبحب مواضيعها جدااااااااااااا *
*ربنا يحافظ عليها ويفرح قلبها البنوتة السكرة دى *​


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*الكلام عن روزى امممم
نقول اية بقى
روزى دى اولا مذيعة المنتدى يعنى الواجهة الاعلامية لينا ههههه
بجد روزى نشاطها كبير وجميل
اسلوبها وطريقتها فى التعامل بتجذب الكل 
احلى مواضيع شبابية ورومانسية تلاقيها عند روزى مش بحسد بقرب بس هههههه
هىبالظبط عاملة زيى الكريمة او الكريز الى فوق البسبوسة
مدية شكل وطعم ولون جميل فى المنتدى بدون مجاملة
ربنا يبارك حياتها وخدمتها*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



mana_mana قال:


> *روزى دى حتة سكرة *​
> *ودمها خفيف خالص  ونشيطة كمان *​
> *وبحب مواضيعها جدااااااااااااا *​
> *ربنا يحافظ عليها ويفرح قلبها البنوتة السكرة دى *​
> ​




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

انتي اللي سكره خاااالص ومحبتك غالية علي قلبي

بتمنالك كل السعادة  اللي في الدنيا لانك تستاهليها يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



grges monir قال:


> *الكلام عن روزى امممم*
> * نقول اية بقى*
> * روزى دى اولا مذيعة المنتدى يعنى الواجهة الاعلامية لينا ههههه*
> * بجد روزى نشاطها كبير وجميل*
> ...



ههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا جرجس

كلامك بجد كبير اوي عليا انا دايما بتعلم منكم

ميرسي اوي علي زوقك وكلامك اللي فرحني اوي 

وربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك دايما
​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

ياخساره 
جرجس منير قال كل اللي انا كنت عاوزه اقوله
بس هااسرق منه سطرين واحطهم عندي
اسفه ياجرجس لان هو ده فعلا انطباعي عن روزي



> هىبالظبط عاملة زيى الكريمة او الكريز الى فوق البسبوسة





> مدية شكل وطعم ولون جميل فى المنتدى بدون مجاملة


 
لو فضلت اتكلم عن روزي النهارده وبكره مش كفايه
عسوله وطيوبه وحبوبه وذوق وقمر وكل شي حلوووووو ربنا حطه فيها


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

_*على فكرة انا داخل الموضوع دا بالاكراه*_
*علشان انا مش بحب البت دى اصلا*
*وهقوله عليها كلمتين كدا مجمله يعنى علشان ارفع من روحها المعدنيه*
_*نلخص علشان مش عاوزين نرغى كتير*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*البت نصة *_
_*قصدى الاستاذه روزى*_
_*روزى دى حد جدع اوى *_
_*وطيب اوى اوى *_
_*وان بعزها اوى اوى اوى*_
_*احلى حاجة فيها شقاوتها *_
_*وممكن تكون شايلها هموم الدنيا وتفضل تسمعلك *_
_*يعنى من الاخر كدا*_
_*حاجة مش هتلاقيها كتير فى الدنيا دى*_
_*انا بقولها انى بجد بعتبر نفسى محظوظ انى عرفت حد زيك جميل وجدع*_
_*وقلبه ابيض لابعد الحدود*_
_*وربنا يفرح قلبيك*_
_*ونكتفى بهذا القدر *_​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

روزي ارق انسانة عرفتها 
عندها فائض في الطيبة هههههههههه
قلبها ابيض ...
وبحبها اوي ههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي يا قمررررررر​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



netta قال:


> ياخساره
> جرجس منير قال كل اللي انا كنت عاوزه اقوله
> بس هااسرق منه سطرين واحطهم عندي
> اسفه ياجرجس لان هو ده فعلا انطباعي عن روزي
> ...


 

هههههههه عسوله انتي يا نيتا بجد

سعيدة جدا من كلامك وانطباعك عني

مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد انتي شخصية زوق جدا وانا بعزك وبحترمك جدا يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*على فكرة انا داخل الموضوع دا بالاكراه*_
> 
> *علشان انا مش بحب البت دى اصلا*
> *وهقوله عليها كلمتين كدا مجمله يعنى علشان ارفع من روحها المعدنيه*
> ...






هههههههههه يالهوي علي الكلام الجميل

ميرسي اوي يا جون وربنا يخليك ليا يا باشا

وبجد انت من اقرب الناس لقلبي شخص بجد جواه طيبة وحب نادرة في الزمن ده

ربنا يفرحك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




أنجيلا قال:


> روزي ارق انسانة عرفتها
> 
> عندها فائض في الطيبة هههههههههه
> قلبها ابيض ...
> ...





هههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي

ده الرقة انتي يا قمر وبجد مبسوطة اني عرفتك واننا اصحاب

وليا الشرف يا قمره​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يالهوي علي الكلام الجميل
> 
> ميرسي اوي يا جون وربنا يخليك ليا يا باشا
> 
> ...


اى خدمة  
وعدى الجمايل :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

اولا: أسف على التأخير ولكن لعدم تواجدى الفتره السابقه 
ثانيا : *ماى روك* ... بجد انسان خدوم جدا وخدمته فوق الممتازه 
ويستحق كل خير .. يعمل كثيرا من أجل ان يظل منتدى الكنيسه 
مناره لكل مسيحى وايضا مكان يستفيد منه الكثير ولكل من يريد ان يعرف المسيح فيرحب به ويساعده للوصول إلى الطريق الصحيح 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا روك وخدمتك العظيمه 
ثالثا : *روزى* ..... شخصيه طيبه اوى وجدعه جدا 
وحقيقى تستحق كل خير وفرح ... بجد من أجمل الشخصيات اللى عرفتها من منتديات الكنيسه .. واعتز جدا بذلك ...مميزه جدا بنشاطها فى منتديات الكنيسه وروحها الجميله 
اتمنى ليكى حياه سعيده وفرح دائم 

شكرا خـــــاص لصاحب الموضوع 
جوجو ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> اى خدمة
> وعدى الجمايل :a63::a63::a63:


 

هههههههههههه نص وحداية ههههههههه:59:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




KOKOMAN قال:


> اولا: أسف على التأخير ولكن لعدم تواجدى الفتره السابقه
> 
> ثانيا : *ماى روك* ... بجد انسان خدوم جدا وخدمته فوق الممتازه
> ويستحق كل خير .. يعمل كثيرا من أجل ان يظل منتدى الكنيسه
> ...






يالهوز هههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا كده كتير عليا يا كوكو ههههههههه:act23: دي التحية يعني هههههههه

ميرسي يا كوكو علي كلامك الجميل زيك

وربنا يفرح قلبك وتفتحها بدل ماهي مقفله كده ههههههههههههه:mus25:

لالالالالالالالا بجد يا كوكو انت شخص طيب اوي وبتمنالك كل خير يا صديقي​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *
> اختيار موفق يا جوجو
> ولتانى او تالت مرة بقولك فكرة رووعة اوى
> *​


ههههههههه
ذوقك اكتير عالي اختي العزيزة
كل الشكر الك ولمتابعتك
اي افكار بتكمل بوجودكم وروحكم الحلوة


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزى مين معرفش حد بالاسم دة 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

روزي 
دي حد رخم وبارد ودمه تقيل ومعندوش دم 



اللي ميقولش انها بت جدعه اوي وبميت راجل 
ودمها خفيف ورخمه 
وزي العسل 
​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزي من الشخصيات الرائعة جدا في المنتدى و القريبة لقلبي كتيييير
ما بنسى إهتمامها و سؤالها الدائم عني 
طيوبة جدا وصديقة بجد ومحبوبة كتييييير و نشيطة في المنتدى فهي كالفراشة لازم تترك بصمة إلها في كل أقسام المنتدى 
ربنا يوفقك يا قمر في كل خطوات حياتك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




oesi no قال:


> *روزى مين معرفش حد بالاسم دة *​​





ههههههههههههه ولا انا بردو

ياريت يا جماعه تعرفونا عليها لو سمحتم :act23::59: هههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا خـــــاص لصاحب الموضوع
> جوجو ​


الشكر الك يا حبيبي ولوجودك ومحبتك الجميلة
ربنا يخليك النا وديما تكون منورنا بوجودك ياحبيبي كيرو


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> روزي ​
> دي حد رخم وبارد ودمه تقيل ومعندوش دم
> 
> 
> ...





هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا عياد 

تصدق المقدمة تخض يااااااااض ههههههههه

انت كمان شخص جميل اوي وطيب وتستاهل كل خير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



روزي86 قال:


> يالهوز هههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالا كده كتير عليا يا كوكو ههههههههه:act23: دي التحية يعني هههههههه
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه
يا موسهل الافتتاح انهارده او بكره بالكتير :59:
ميرسى على كلامك الاجمل يا روزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا عياد
> 
> تصدق المقدمة تخض يااااااااض ههههههههه
> 
> انت كمان شخص جميل اوي وطيب وتستاهل كل خير [/CENTER]



اصلي عامل حساب الناس اللي مبتكملش قرايه للاخر 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي يابت انتي كوبه كده :boxing:


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




Rosetta قال:


> *روزي من الشخصيات الرائعة جدا في المنتدى و القريبة لقلبي كتيييير​*
> *ما بنسى إهتمامها و سؤالها الدائم عني *
> *طيوبة جدا وصديقة بجد ومحبوبة كتييييير و نشيطة في المنتدى فهي كالفراشة لازم تترك بصمة إلها في كل أقسام المنتدى *
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك يا قمر في كل خطوات حياتك *​






صدقيني انتي كمان قريبة جدا لقلبي

لانك شخصية طيبة وزوق وكلك رقة يا حبيبتي

مبسوطة اني سمعت كلامك الجميل ده عني

وليا الشرف اني اتعرفت علي شخصية جميلة اوي زيك يا حبيبتي:t4:​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ولا انا بردو
> 
> ياريت يا جماعه تعرفونا عليها لو سمحتم :act23::59: هههههههههههه[/CENTER]



*الضرب فى الميت حرام يا اوز اوز 
*​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزي الجميلة...
روزي حدا طيب اكتير واجمل ميزة انها تدخل القلب في سرعة
فيها امتيازات كثيرة اكتسبتها من اصالة هايدا البلد
فهي فعلا اصيلة وبنت بلد وجدعة
وديما بتكون متواجدة في تقدمة اي مساعدات طلاما بمقدورها
روزي مواضيعها اكتير جميلة بلاحظ انو الها شعبية اكبيرة وكلنا بننتظر افكارها الجديدة لانها عن جد بتكون حلوة وبتجمعنا كلنا في مناقشات جميلة او لعبة او بسمة لطيفة
روزي الها عناية خاصة بالاعضاء فهي تعمل بكل جهدها علي بقاء التواصل بينها بينهم
واصلي ان ربنا يعطيلها كل الوقت حتي تكمل بمحبتها الرائعة
انا حبيت اطلق عليها لقب
وهسميها نصة ههههههههه
لا هقول الك  الاميرة الطيبة
يومك منور يا روزي ويارب اكون قدرت احكي فيكي ماهو يناسب مكانتك عندي
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




oesi no قال:


> *الضرب فى الميت حرام يا اوز اوز *​


 

هههههههههههههه:act23: هدمرك ضرب لحد ما تفتكر هههههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> *روزي الجميلة...*​
> *روزي حدا طيب اكتير واجمل ميزة انها تدخل القلب في سرعة*
> *فيها امتيازات كثيرة اكتسبتها من اصالة هايدا البلد*
> *فهي فعلا اصيلة وبنت بلد وجدعة*
> ...





بجد يا جوجو ده كتير اوي عليا

انا مبسوطه اوي بكلامك ده لانه كلام جميل ومعبر 

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا اعز صديق ليا وكفاية انك دايما جنبي في كل مشاكلي ونكدي ههههههههه واخد بالك من نكدي دي هههههههههه

ميرسي خالص يا جوجو انت كلك محبة وطيبة وبشكر ربنا اني عرفت شخص جميل اوي زيك وربنا يطمن قلبك دايما وتكون مرتاح وفي احسن حالص يا صديقي الجميل

ملحوظة
عجبني اوي اللقب

الاميرة الطيبة:mus13: هههههههههه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> بجد يا جوجو ده كتير اوي عليا
> 
> انا مبسوطه اوي بكلامك ده لانه كلام جميل ومعبر
> 
> ...


_*قصده يقول الاميرة القصيره*_
_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*نصة *_

:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> *روزي الجميلة...
> روزي حدا طيب اكتير واجمل ميزة انها تدخل القلب في سرعة
> فيها امتيازات كثيرة اكتسبتها من اصالة هايدا البلد
> فهي فعلا اصيلة وبنت بلد وجدعة
> ...



وانا من عندي هقول الساحره الشريره ههههههههههه
ميرسي جوجو علي الاختيار القصير 
اقصد اللطيف :d


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وانا من عندي هقول الساحره الشريره ههههههههههه
> ميرسي جوجو علي الاختيار القصير
> اقصد اللطيف :d


_* القلوب عند بعضها *_
*قصير *​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*قصده يقول الاميرة القصيره*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*نصة *_
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01


 

حسبي الله ونعمه الوكيل فيك

روح يا جون قلبي وقلبي غضبانين عليك هههههههههههههه:act23:​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه:act23: هدمرك ضرب لحد ما تفتكر هههههههههههههه:thnk0001:


*اوز اوز  عه عه  
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*قصده يقول الاميرة القصيره*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*نصة *_
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01


 

هههههههههههههه ربنا يهد القوي بقي 

واااااااااااااااااااااااء:act19:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وانا من عندي هقول الساحره الشريره ههههههههههه
> ميرسي جوجو علي الاختيار القصير
> اقصد اللطيف :d


 

هههههههههههه استغفر الله العظيم علي الصبح

روح ربي عيالك بقي

هههههههههههه هقلب الحوار معركة ودماء اتقوا شري بقي ههههههههههه:act19::act23:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



oesi no قال:


> *اوز اوز عه عه *


 

هههههههههههههه اه كلها سنه وتكمل باقي حروف اسمي:t39:

هع هع هع

ههههههههههههههه:59::mus13:​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> حسبي الله ونعمه الوكيل فيك​
> 
> روح يا جون قلبي وقلبي غضبانين عليك هههههههههههههه:act23:​


_*ادا دانتى طلعتى شريرة زى ما عياد بيقول :smile01:smile01*_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ادا دانتى طلعتى شريرة زى ما عياد بيقول :smile01:smile01*_​


 

ههههههههههههههههههه:act23: اينحم


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*قصده يقول الاميرة القصيره*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*نصة *_
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01​


هههههههههههه
يا جون اكيد مانستش
يابني ما انا كتبت نصة في الاخر:t39:
بس انا فرحان فيها بصراحة وحلو  اللقب دة كمان:mus13:


الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وانا من عندي هقول الساحره الشريره ههههههههههه
> ميرسي جوجو علي الاختيار القصير
> اقصد اللطيف :d


هههههههههههه
حلوة بجد لقب الساحرة الشريرة دة:smile01
خد بالك من نفسك بقي بدل ماتعمل فيك حاجة
ههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه:act23: اينحم


_* اجرى ربى عياليك بدل ما افجريك ع العام كدا  :boxing::boxing:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يا جون اكيد مانستش
> يابني ما انا كتبت نصة في الاخر:t39:
> بس انا فرحان فيها بصراحة وحلو اللقب دة كمان:mus13:
> ...


 

ههههههههههه مش هعمل فيه هو بس

فاهمني طبعا يالي في بالي:act23:

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

​


jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اجرى ربى عياليك بدل ما افجريك ع العام كدا :boxing::boxing:*_​​






ههههههههههههه خليك في حالك لدمرك

بس هه:act19:​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يا جون اكيد مانستش
> يابني ما انا كتبت نصة في الاخر:t39:
> بس انا فرحان فيها بصراحة وحلو اللقب دة كمان:mus13:
> ...


_*واهو  حتى  صاحب الموضوع مش طايقيك*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منور يا جوجو*_
_*:mus13::mus13:*_​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

ايوة ايوة
تقصدي جون
عرفت خلاص مش لازم تقولي جون يعني  يا رزة


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه خليك في حالك لدمرك​
> 
> بس هه:act19:​


_* :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*_
_*بتقولى لمين ياض  يا بت انتى يا بت يا بت*_
_*:act19::act19:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> ايوة ايوة
> تقصدي جون
> عرفت خلاص مش لازم تقولي جون يعني يا رزة


* لا لا مش هتقدر  تقول عليا حاجة صح يا بت يا نصة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ادا دانتى طلعتى شريرة زى ما عياد بيقول :smile01:smile01*_​



قولتش انا حاجه بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> قولتش انا حاجه بقي


_* طول عمرك فنااااااااااااان *_
_*يابو عياد :t4::t4:*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوة بجد لقب الساحرة الشريرة دة:smile01
> خد بالك من نفسك بقي بدل ماتعمل فيك حاجة
> ههههههه



مش كده بردوا 
وسيبك منها دي بقي عالفاضي 
وبعدين انا معايا ربونا :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* طول عمرك فنااااااااااااان *_
> _*يابو عياد :t4::t4:*_​



اهو انت اللي فنان وستين فنان 

شوفتي يا بت 
مديت ايدي في الموضوع ولع 
والنار مسكت في هدومك 
اي خدمه هههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اهو انت اللي فنان وستين فنان ​
> شوفتي يا بت
> مديت ايدي في الموضوع ولع
> والنار مسكت في هدومك
> ...


_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*طيب اجر هات شويه جاز*_
_*قصدى مياه*_
_*بدل ما تموت محروقه *_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*واهو حتى صاحب الموضوع مش طايقيك*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*منور يا جوجو*_
> 
> _*:mus13::mus13:*_​


 

ههههههههههههه ملكش دحوه ياااااااااااااااض:act19:


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



just member قال:


> ايوة ايوة
> تقصدي جون
> عرفت خلاص مش لازم تقولي جون يعني يا رزة


 

هههههههههههه يارب ارحمني من العيال دي بقي

اوف اوف تعبت خالص مالص

ومعرفتش اربي اصلا ههههههههههه:thnk0001:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*_
> _*بتقولى لمين ياض يا بت انتى يا بت يا بت*_
> 
> _*:act19::act19:*_​


 

ههههههههههه يامي خوفت اوي اوي

طب هش يلا من هنا يا دفعه هههههههههههههههه:59:


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لا لا مش هتقدر تقول عليا حاجة صح يا بت يا نصة *​


 

ههههههههههه ما بلاش انت ههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*طيب اجر هات شويه جاز*_
> _*قصدى مياه*_
> _*بدل ما تموت محروقه *_
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *_​



بيني وبينك فرصه :smile01


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> قولتش انا حاجه بقي


 

ههههههههههه نحم يعني عايز ايه

اتقي شري قولت هههههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بيني وبينك فرصه :smile01


 

ربنا يهد القوي

هقول ايه بس هههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزايتي *

*انطباعي ايه عنها *

*مش هتكلم عن دمها الخفيف ولا عن طيبتها ورقتها وكمان مش عن رومانسيتها لان كل ده الكل عارفو *

*بس هتكلم بانطباعي الشخصي جدا عنها*

*انا حاولت مع اختي انها تدخل المنتدى لكن لان خبرتها بالكمبيوتر عموما شبه معدومه محبتش*

*كنت حابه يكون ليا اخت هنا يعني نهزر وتسال عني يهمي اخبارها يعني عشان محسش اني معرفش اي حد نهائيا*

*روزي بقى بجد حسستني بده دمها الخفيف وذوقها وسؤالها المستمر كلماتها البسيطه اللي كانت بتضحكني كل مره اكون فيها مخنوقه جداااا وصلتها لقلبي بسرعه كبيره*

*اوقات كتير كان بيكون صعب ادخل المنتدى وكنت بجد وربنا يعلم كنت بدخل عشان اشوف ان كانت كاتبالي حاجه او لا*

*وعشان كمان ابعتلها ارخم عليها شويه واتحركش فيها لان ده بيسعدني جدااااااا *

*ومع اني طبعا بحب بنوتات كتير هنا بالمنتدى بس الشي اللي لازم اقولو انها بجد من اكتر الاشخاص اللي بحبها *

*وبعتبرها اختي اللي ربنا ادهالي بس مش من اهلي *


*روزي هي فعلا الطيبه كلها*

*والرقه بمعناها *

*الرومانسيه بكل احاسيسها*

*الجدعنه بمفهومها البسيط *

*وبالنسبه الي هي اللي ينطبق المثل عليها *

*رب ( اخت ) لم تلدها امك ههههههههه*

*ربنا يا رب يوفقها ويسعدها واسمع دايما اخبارها الحلوووووووه *


​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




besm alslib قال:


> *روزايتي *​
> 
> *انطباعي ايه عنها *
> 
> ...





يالهوووووووووووووي علي الكلام بجد مش ممكن

كلام من القلب بيدخل القلب بطريقة سريعه

وعلي فكره فيع=ه اعترافات اون لاين مكنتش اعرفها خاااااااالص

مش عارفه اوصفك بأيه بجد انتي حبيبتي وانتي عارفه انا بموت فيكي وفي رقتك

وكفاية زوقك وان اي طلب او تصميم بلاقيه وفي اسرع وقت ممكن مش بتتأخري عني ابدا

ويشرفني ان ليا اخت جميلة اوي اوي زيك

انتي فعلا تستاهلي كل شئ جميل ونفسي اشوفك قريب عشان تكتمل الصوره بينا هههههههه واعاكس براحتي هههههههه

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي:t4::t4:​


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



netta قال:


> ياخساره
> جرجس منير قال كل اللي انا كنت عاوزه اقوله
> بس هااسرق منه سطرين واحطهم عندي
> اسفه ياجرجس لان هو ده فعلا انطباعي عن روزي
> ...


*اممممم خلاص مش تزعلى نيتا هاسحب كلامى وحطية انتى ههههههه
اسرقى براحتك بس اوعى حد يمسكك ههههه
اسغدنى التعارف عليكى نيتا من خلال روزى 

*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

ههههههههههه عد الجمايل بقي يا جرجس ههههههههههه


----------



## MAJI (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

يا روزي 86
تفاجأت عندما وجدت 10 صفحات خلال اقل من 24 ساعة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يعني اللي ماكن يعرفك خالص عرفك من هذه الصفحات العشرة.
اولا تعرفت عليك من مواضيعك ومشاركاتك المنطقية والرائعة 
ثانيا عرفتك اكثر في الاونة الاخيرة عندما دخلت موضوع للدردشة فانت الوحيدة التي دردش معي فعرفت من خلالها انك  
اجتماعية 
ودودة
متواضعة
روحك جميلة
مرحة
طيبة 
وما عرفته من انطباعات الاعضاء في العشرة صفحات عنك هو
انك محبوبة جدا من الجميع
مساندة لكل من يحتاج الدعم (صديقة بكل معنى الكلمة)
صبورة بفرح وهذه وحدها صفة المسيحي الحق
فانت بالاجمال 
مسيحية حقة
الرب يبارك حياتك
ولتظل الابتسامة على وجهك طول العمر
وشكرا لك ولصاحب فكرة هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



MAJI قال:


> يا روزي 86
> تفاجأت عندما وجدت 10 صفحات خلال اقل من 24 ساعة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> يعني اللي ماكن يعرفك خالص عرفك من هذه الصفحات العشرة.
> اولا تعرفت عليك من مواضيعك ومشاركاتك المنطقية والرائعة
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك علي كل الكلام الجميل ده 

انا ليا كل الشرف اني اتعرفت عليك ودردشنا سوا عن المطر والصيف والشتا ههههههههه

بجد كلامك جميل اوي اوي ومش عارفه ارد خالص ويسعدني انطباعك عني وزوقك 

ويارب تدوم المعرفة الجميلة

انت شرفت الموضوع كله بكلامك الرقيق وعقبال كده ما نردهالك قريب هنا بردو هههههههههه​


----------



## MAJI (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك علي كل الكلام الجميل ده ​
> انا ليا كل الشرف اني اتعرفت عليك ودردشنا سوا عن المطر والصيف والشتا ههههههههه​
> بجد كلامك جميل اوي اوي ومش عارفه ارد خالص ويسعدني انطباعك عني وزوقك ​
> ويارب تدوم المعرفة الجميلة​
> ...


صدقيني انت تستحقين اكثر 
لكن طول عمري انشائي وسط لايغطي كل ما بفكري
على فكرة عندنا مطر ورعد هذا اليوم 
وا فرحتاه


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



MAJI قال:


> صدقيني انت تستحقين اكثر
> لكن طول عمري انشائي وسط لايغطي كل ما بفكري
> على فكرة عندنا مطر ورعد هذا اليوم
> وا فرحتاه


 

ربنا يخليك وانت كمان تستحق كل خير 

وبجد عندكم مطر 

يا بختك هههههههههه 

كده هحقد انا :thnk0001:​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*واهو  حتى  صاحب الموضوع مش طايقيك*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*منور يا جوجو*_
> _*:mus13::mus13:*_​


يا راجل عيب دي مهما كانت روزي بردو
حد يقدر يقول عليها حاجة
ههههه
هايدا نورك يا حبيبي
ربي يباركك ويبارك محبتك


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> يا راجل عيب دي مهما كانت روزي بردو
> حد يقدر يقول عليها حاجة
> ههههه
> هايدا نورك يا حبيبي
> ربي يباركك ويبارك محبتك


 

ههههههههههه يا رافع راسي يا جوجو

فكرني اخفف عنك الحكم هههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

ليا عندها جنية لو هتجيبة هقول فيها ابيات شعر​


----------



## mero_engel (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

روزايه بجد بنوته لذيذه اجتماعيه وطيوبه وبتحب الجميع
وبجد من اجمل الشخصيات اللي اتعاملت معاها واللي دايما رايقه وزوق وهاديه 
لا عمرها شفتها اختلفت مع حد ولا شدت مع حد


----------



## happy angel (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزى حبيبتى  شخصيه طيبه جداااا
و تستحق كل خير 
مميزه  بنشاطها فى منتديات الكنيسه بس زعلانه منه ​*​


----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*انا حقول و اقول و اقول
هما 4 كلمات بس حوصف بيها روزي (خير الكلام ما قل و دل)
طيوبة و لذوذة وعسولة و عاملة جو حلو
و انا مبسوط اني اتعرفت علي شخصية زيها
انا عارف انها وسعت مني شوية بس ربنا يسامحني بقي هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



SALVATION قال:


> ليا عندها جنية لو هتجيبة هقول فيها ابيات شعر​




ههههههههههههه يادي الفضايح الاون لاين

لالالالالالالالالا يا توني انا اللي ليا عندك

وهات اللي عليك يلا هههههههههههههههه:ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



mero_engel قال:


> روزايه بجد بنوته لذيذه اجتماعيه وطيوبه وبتحب الجميع
> وبجد من اجمل الشخصيات اللي اتعاملت معاها واللي دايما رايقه وزوق وهاديه
> لا عمرها شفتها اختلفت مع حد ولا شدت مع حد




ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ميرو

انتي كمان شخصية عسوله خالص

وبحس كده بطيبة قلبك ورقك دايما بتواجدك الجميل

وليا الشرف اني اتعرفت علي بنوته عسل زيك وربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



happy angel قال:


> *روزى حبيبتى  شخصيه طيبه جداااا​*​
> * و تستحق كل خير ​*​
> * مميزه  بنشاطها فى منتديات الكنيسه بس زعلانه منه ​*​




ربنا يخليكي يا امي

وياريت مش تزعلي مني في تقصيري انا عارفه اني عايزه الضرب هههههه

ميرسي بجد يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل زي قلبك

ربنا يخليكي لينا كلنا يارب​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



bob قال:


> *انا حقول و اقول و اقول*
> * هما 4 كلمات بس حوصف بيها روزي (خير الكلام ما قل و دل)*
> * طيوبة و لذوذة وعسولة و عاملة جو حلو*
> * و انا مبسوط اني اتعرفت علي شخصية زيها*
> * انا عارف انها وسعت مني شوية بس ربنا يسامحني بقي هههههههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا انت جيت متأخر يا بوب

اعمل فيك ايه بس دايما متأخر كده هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك علي الاربع كلمات الجامدين جدا جدا 

وانت من الشخصيات اللي بعتز بصداقتها في المنتدي وكفاية يعني برخم عليك كل يوم ههههههههههه عشان تعرف ان ليك اخوات اساتذة في الرخامه هههههههههه

ربنا يخليك ويفرحك دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

قاااااااااااعده بقالي يومين ولا حد جابلي حاجه اشربها ولا حتي اكلها

اه لو اشوف صاحب الموضوع اللي جوعني ده هههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

يا عيني يا بنتي
صعوبتي عليا والنبي


----------



## bilseka (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

روزي ديه فنانة ولها فكر متميز


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا عيني يا بنتي
> صعوبتي عليا والنبي


 

هههههههههه بدل ما اصعب عليك

روح اعملي فطار هههههههههههه:ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



bilseka قال:


> روزي ديه فنانة ولها فكر متميز


 

ربنا يخليك ده بعض ما عندكم صدقني

واتشرفت جدا بمرورك وانطباعك الجميل اوي ده​


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه عد الجمايل بقي يا جرجس ههههههههههه


:11azy:
مش بعرف اعد:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




grges monir قال:


> :11azy:
> مش بعرف اعد:a63:


 

ههههههههههه اهاااااااااا فينا من النصب بقي:ranting:


----------



## MAJI (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> ​
> وبجد عندكم مطر ​
> يا بختك هههههههههه ​
> 
> كده هحقد انا :thnk0001:​


  انا قلت كدة برضه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




MAJI قال:


> انا قلت كدة برضه


 
ههههههههههههه :yaka:


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه عسوله انتي يا نيتا بجد​
> سعيدة جدا من كلامك وانطباعك عني​
> 
> مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد انتي شخصية زوق جدا وانا بعزك وبحترمك جدا يا قمر​


ميرسي حبيبتي 
لكلامك الجميل ده
وزي ما بيقولوا
من القلب للقلب رسول
ولا ايه
هههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



grges monir قال:


> *اممممم خلاص مش تزعلى نيتا هاسحب كلامى وحطية انتى ههههههه*
> *اسرقى براحتك بس اوعى حد يمسكك ههههه*
> *اسغدنى التعارف عليكى نيتا من خلال روزى *


ميرسي ياجرجس
وانا يسعدني ويشرفني صداقتك


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




netta قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي
> لكلامك الجميل ده
> وزي ما بيقولوا
> من القلب للقلب رسوله
> ...


 

هههههههههههه تمام يا حبي

:flowers::flowers:


----------



## jesus.my.life (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

الانطباع الاول عن روزى
مافيش اصلا انطباعات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه بدل ما اصعب عليك
> 
> روح اعملي فطار هههههههههههه:ranting:​



منا قولتلك تعالي اضربي معايا فول مسلح
انتي اللي رفضتي


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesus.my.life قال:


> الانطباع الاول عن روزى
> مافيش اصلا انطباعات


 

هههههههههههه بقي كده يا شادي

طيب طيب زي محمد فؤاد ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> منا قولتلك تعالي اضربي معايا فول مسلح
> انتي اللي رفضتي


 

ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا شكرا:ranting:


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

احم احم
وماحدش يسألني اية احم احم دي
انا جاي اغلس بس
ويلا يا روزي احنا زهقنا منك هغيرك النهاردة بليل كفاية عليكي كدة ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> احم احم
> وماحدش يسألني اية احم احم دي
> انا جاي اغلس بس
> ويلا يا روزي احنا زهقنا منك هغيرك النهاردة بليل كفاية عليكي كدة ههههههههه



*خلينا مبسوطين فيها يا جوجو زود حبتين هههههههههههه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> احم احم
> وماحدش يسألني اية احم احم دي
> انا جاي اغلس بس
> ويلا يا روزي احنا زهقنا منك هغيرك النهاردة بليل كفاية عليكي كدة ههههههههه



اهو باعك اهو
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> احم احم
> وماحدش يسألني اية احم احم دي
> انا جاي اغلس بس
> ويلا يا روزي احنا زهقنا منك هغيرك النهاردة بليل كفاية عليكي كدة ههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههه احم احم كمان 

وعايز تمشيني يا جوجو من غير حتي ما اكل

يرضيك امشي جعانه يا واد

يا خساره العشره هههههههههههههههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




Rosetta قال:


> *خلينا مبسوطين فيها يا جوجو زود حبتين هههههههههههه ​*


 

ههههههههه عسل انتي يا حبي

ربنا يخليكي ليا امووووووووووواه هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اهو باعك اهو
> ههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههه يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيا 

وااااااااااااااء


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




Rosetta قال:


> *خلينا مبسوطين فيها يا جوجو زود حبتين هههههههههههه ​*


انتي شايفة كدة يعني يا روزيتا؟؟
امممم
طيب يارب انسي
او اعمل نفسي ناسي واسيبها
يلا اهو كلة بثوابة عي رأي المصريين هههههه


الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اهو باعك اهو
> ههههههههه


مقدرش يا عياد مقدرش
دي روزي دي العسولة بتاعتنا
انا بس بغلس عليها زي مابتغلس علينا وبتزهقنا:blush2:
عموما معنديش مانع اذود الفترة شوية لحدا هيك 3 سنوات علشان بس نقدر نحكي فيها ياللي بدنا بمحبة:spor24:
هههههههههه
ويارب بيكفيها هايدا الفترة لان محبتها اكتير عظيمة
وبقلوبنا:flowers:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيا
> 
> وااااااااااااااء



ابله ظاظا مين


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> احم احم
> وماحدش يسألني اية احم احم دي
> انا جاي اغلس بس
> ويلا يا روزي احنا زهقنا منك هغيرك النهاردة بليل كفاية عليكي كدة ههههههههه


_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*اهو  حتى جوجو  مش طايقيك*_
_*شوفتى بقى يا بنتى انا لو منيك  اولع  فى نفسى*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> انتي شايفة كدة يعني يا روزيتا؟؟
> امممم
> طيب يارب انسي
> او اعمل نفسي ناسي واسيبها
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههه ايوه كده هو ده الكلام

شكرا يا جوجو يا رافع راسي يا صديقي ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ابله ظاظا مين


 

الحدق يفهم

يا ظاظا ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اهو حتى جوجو مش طايقيك*_
> _*شوفتى بقى يا بنتى انا لو منيك اولع فى نفسى*_
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 

هههههههههههه كوبه يا عوكل

قاعده علي قلبك

بس هه ههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اهو  حتى جوجو  مش طايقيك*_
> _*شوفتى بقى يا بنتى انا لو منيك  اولع  فى نفسى*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


هههههههه
وعلي اية يا جون بس الطيب احسن
اقولك علي شيئ افضل بدل ما هي تولع في نفسها ويسمي انتحار
احنا نولع فيها علشان ماتخطئش بحق نفسها
والكبريت عليا
ها شو رأيك هتنفذ معايا


----------



## rana1981 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*روزي مميزة جدا وانا بحبها كتير​*


----------



## شميران (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*رووووووزي*

*أأأأأأأ اعتقد انها مزعجة :a63::a63::a63:*


*ههههههههههههههههه*

*لالالالالالالالالالالا الحقيقة روزي اعتبرهة اختي خاصة انا ماعندي اخوات  اول واحدة اتعرفت عليها في المنتدى وحقيقة في تلك الفترة كنت متكأبة كثير بس بعض الاحيان كنت انسى نفسي لما كنت اقرا تعليقاتها العسل *

*روزي في نشاط مستمر وتوزع الابتسامات للجميع ودائما تسأل عني وانا ليا الشرف اني اتعرفت عليكي ياعسل والرب يحميكي ويخلي البسمة دائما في وجهك *


----------



## white.angel (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*لا توتا هنا يبقى لازم اشارك..............*
*انا معرفش عنها جامد زيكم كدة *
*لانى معرفتى بيها من حوالى اسبوعين فقط *
*ولكن من اول انطباع ليا بخصوصها*
*انها رقيقه *
*وبعد الغلاسه اللى عملتها عليها فى موضوع الحجاب*
*هههههههه*
*وروحت صالحتها على الخاص*
*عرفت انها طيوبه جدا وروحها حلوه وبسيطه *
*واهو لسه بقلب فى الشخصيه *
*واول ما اكتشف حاجات جديده هاجى اقولكم*
*بس هى فعلا بسكوتة المنتدى *
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> هههههههه
> وعلي اية يا جون بس الطيب احسن
> اقولك علي شيئ افضل بدل ما هي تولع في نفسها ويسمي انتحار
> احنا نولع فيها علشان ماتخطئش بحق نفسها
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا خلاص جون في الجيش

مشي بااااااااااااي

وانا هفجرك يا جوجو قبل ما تجيب الكبريت

يا كوبه انت هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




rana1981 قال:


> *روزي مميزة جدا وانا بحبها كتير​*


 

وانا بموت فيكي يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي ليا ويفرحك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



شميران قال:


> *رووووووزي*
> 
> *أأأأأأأ اعتقد انها مزعجة :a63::a63::a63:*
> 
> ...


 

يالهوي علي الكلام اللي يدوخ هههههههههه

انا ليا الشرف يا روحي اننا نكون اخوات

وبجد بجد صداقة غالية اوي علي قلبي

انا بحب اعاكس فيكي دايما لانك بنوته زي العسل وحبيتك جدا 

وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما وتفضلي منورانا علي طول​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




white.angel قال:


> *لا توتا هنا يبقى لازم اشارك..............*
> 
> *انا معرفش عنها جامد زيكم كدة *
> *لانى معرفتى بيها من حوالى اسبوعين فقط *
> ...





ههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي

كلامك بجد جميل اوي وكتير عليا

انا اتشرفت بمعرفتك الجميلة ومبسوطة بقي ان الموضوع ده قربنا من بعض

انتي شخصية جميلة ومثقفة وبتمنالك كل الخير والحب

وعايزه اشوفك هنا باستمرار معانا ومش تغيبي لانك بتوحشيني :smil12:​


----------



## white.angel (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي
> 
> كلامك بجد جميل اوي وكتير عليا
> 
> ...



*
كلامك كتير عليا صدقينى حبيبتى 
انا مستحقش كل دة صليلى كتير خالص
وبعدين تعالى هنا بقى
بوحشك من انهى نوع,اعترفى
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## كوك (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

_*روزى *_


_*شخصيه محترمه جدا مع انهااااا عناديه *_

_*ههههه*_

_*بس بجد هيه شخصيه محترمه جدااااا*_

_*تستحق كل الكلام الجميل وانا مهما*_

_*قلت مش هقول شخصيته الحقيقيه *_

_*لانهاا هيا تستحق كل التقديرااات*_

_*الرب يباركك يا روزى *_

_*انا جيت متأخر علشان مكونتيش عارف اقول *_

_*حاجه على شخصيتك لان مكونتيش هعرف اشرح خالص*_

_*او اقول كلمه تعبر عن احترامها وزوئها  معانا فى المنتدى *_

_*الرب يباركك يا روزى وينور طريقك*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




white.angel قال:


> *كلامك كتير عليا صدقينى حبيبتى *
> *انا مستحقش كل دة صليلى كتير خالص*
> *وبعدين تعالى هنا بقى*
> *بوحشك من انهى نوع,اعترفى*
> *هههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههه انتي تستاهلي يا حبيبتي بجد اكتر من كده كمان

يا لهوز لالالالالالالا مش علي العام كده

هقولك بحدين يابت هههههههههههه

لالالالالا بجد بحب تواجدك معانا يعني مش تغيبي احسن اعض بقي هههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




كوك قال:


> _*روزى *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ربنا يخليك يا كوك

حقيقي انت اللي شخص جميل اوي وطيب جدا

بتمنالك كل شئ جميل في حياتك

وتقوم من الكرسي بسلام مع اني معتقدش بس يلا 

قادر ربنا علي المعجزات هههههههههه

ميرسي بجد علي كلامك يا باشا ربنا يخليك​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

روزى من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا

ودمها خفيف

ودايما بتسأل على صحابها فى المنتدى

ربنا يخليهالنا دايما


----------



## كوك (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا كوك
> 
> حقيقي انت اللي شخص جميل اوي وطيب جدا
> 
> ...


 
_*هههههه*_

_*شكراا  يا روزى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



tasoni queena قال:


> روزى من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا
> 
> ودمها خفيف
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي

ده من زوقك يا قمر

مبسوطه اوي بكلامك الرقيق زيك​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




كوك قال:


> _*هههههه*_​
> 
> 
> _*شكراا يا روزى*_​


 

العفو يا باشااااااااااااااا:t13:


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*

*مرحبا فيكم من جديد
وبعد لقاء عن جد كان اكثر من رائع لمشرفتا المحبوبة روزي 
بنرجع وبنختار ضيف اخر
هقولكم علية بس بالمشاركة الجاية 

كل الشكر الك يا روزي ولمتابعتك الجيدة
وجودك اعطي بسمة حلوة للموضوع
ربي يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك 
*​


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*


مرة تانية برجع وبدعوكم للقاء المحبة الدائم وهلا فيا اخترت الحبيب الغالي اكتير علي قلب
مشرفنا الطيب العسول
*SALVATION*


يلا احكو واكيد فيني رجعة مرة تانية
​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*جرام ده حبيبى 
بجد تونى من الشخصيات اللى صعب تلاقي زيها فى طيبته واخلاقه
مش هتجيبلى الخاتم بقى يا جرام 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*مش ممكن الكوتش هنا *
*منوووووووووووور يا كوتش *
*طبعا توني شخصية جميلة جدا ومحترمة عشان بس بلدياتي سابقا هههههه*
*تعيش واقرفك كده يارب*
*واشوفك كده ماسك صفارة اد الدنيا  ههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*تووووووونى حبيب قلبى زى العسل بس عرفته كويس لما شوفته
محترم و ذوق جدا ودمه خفيييييييف 

واسلوبه حلو فى الكلام ( فاكر الخناقه يا تونى ههههههههه) 

المهم مش هقدر اوافى تونى حقه فى الكلام لانه شخصيه بجد بجد مميزه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



marcelino قال:


> *تووووووونى حبيب قلبى زى العسل بس عرفته كويس لما شوفته
> محترم و ذوق جدا ودمه خفيييييييف
> 
> واسلوبه حلو فى الكلام ( فاكر الخناقه يا تونى ههههههههه)
> ...


*ايوة ايه هي الخناقة بقا:spor2:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*تووووون ده بجد من الشخصيات النادره جداااا 
وهو حقيقى حد غالى اووى عندى ربنا يعلم بعزه اد ايه
طيب وجدع وانسان نقى لاقصى حد
وصفة النقاء بقت قليله اووووى اليومين دول
ربنا يباركه ويوفقه ويفرح قلبه دايمااا
اهى دى الاختيارات يا جوجو والا بلاش ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

_تونى من أعز اصدقائى على الواقع _​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

بصراحة انا مش اتعاملت معاه كتير
بس هو ذوق جدا بجد ودمه خفيف وبلدياتي
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

تووووووونى بجد انسان زوق ودمه خفيف
 وابقا البس الى قولتلك عليه عشان تعرف تدخل الكنيسه:gy0000:​


----------



## happy angel (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*احسنت الاختيار ياابنى 
صعب الاقى كلام يدى تونى حقه 
تونى  شخصيه حكيمه عقلانيه
وخدمته متميزة  وتستحق كل التقدير*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




just member قال:


> مرة تانية برجع وبدعوكم للقاء المحبة الدائم وهلا فيا اخترت الحبيب الغالي اكتير علي قلب
> مشرفنا الطيب العسول
> *SALVATION*​
> 
> يلا احكو واكيد فيني رجعة مرة تانية​


 
_بتخدنى على خوانه يا جوجو؟؟_
_قولى مين ؟ ومتخفش مش هكلمك ههههههههه_
_ربنا يخليك يا جوجو انت اطيب بجد ربنا يعلم بعزك اد ايه_
_شكراا لاختيارك_​


----------



## just member (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*




SALVATION قال:


> _بتخدنى على خوانه يا جوجو؟؟_
> _قولى مين ؟ ومتخفش مش هكلمك ههههههههه_
> _ربنا يخليك يا جوجو انت اطيب بجد ربنا يعلم بعزك اد ايه_
> _شكراا لاختيارك_​


ههههههههه
يابني بنحبك 
ومش هقولك مين ياللي قالي علشان بعرف انك متهور وممكن تعمل فية حاجة
الطيب احسن يا توني
:smil12:


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

تونى انسان طيب وحب وبغاية التهذيب
والاهم عنده ايمان قوي بالرب
ودائما بيطمن على كل من بحاجة للأطمئنان
الرب يسوع يحميه


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *جرام ده حبيبى *
> *بجد تونى من الشخصيات اللى صعب تلاقي زيها فى طيبته واخلاقه*
> *مش هتجيبلى الخاتم بقى يا جرام *


 
_ايه يا عم الكلام ده ؟ انا كنت هصدق هههههههههه_
_انت بجد اللى زوق جدا ومتفاهم بس دمك حامى حبتين _
_بقولك ايه بالمنسبة هو انا ينفع ارفع الصورة؟؟؟ ههههههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش ممكن الكوتش هنا *
> 
> *منوووووووووووور يا كوتش *
> *طبعا توني شخصية جميلة جدا ومحترمة عشان بس بلدياتي سابقا هههههه*
> ...



_ههههههههههههههه_
_ال صفاره ال انا عايز اجيب كلاكس عربيه ههههههههههههه_
_ربنا يحميكى يا روكا ويحافظ على كل اسرتك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




SALVATION قال:


> _ايه يا عم الكلام ده ؟ انا كنت هصدق هههههههههه_
> _انت بجد اللى زوق جدا ومتفاهم بس دمك حامى حبتين _
> _بقولك ايه بالمنسبة هو انا ينفع ارفع الصورة؟؟؟ ههههههههههه_​



*صدق محدش واخد منها حاجه هههههههه
ربنا يخليك وصدقنى انا غلبان بس محدش واخد باله :t13:
تصدق انا كرهت الصوره ومش هتصور تانى معاك لو جيت صيفت يعنى :a82:*


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




marcelino قال:


> *تووووووونى حبيب قلبى زى العسل بس عرفته كويس لما شوفته*​
> *محترم و ذوق جدا ودمه خفيييييييف *​
> *واسلوبه حلو فى الكلام ( فاكر الخناقه يا تونى ههههههههه) *​
> *المهم مش هقدر اوافى تونى حقه فى الكلام لانه شخصيه بجد بجد مميزه*​


 
_يا عم انت هتفضحنا كده ههههههههههههه_
_اسكت ده انا زعلان خالص لانى سمعت ان اشخاص من الامن اللى شدينا معاهم انصابوا فى التفجير بجد حزنت خالص متفكرنيش_
_ربنا يخليك ليا ميلو ويحفظك _
_بس انا ملاحظ انك على الطبيعة هادى جداااااااااااا بس هنا منتشر ههههههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة ايه هي الخناقة بقا:spor2:*​


 
_خليكى محضر خير يا حجة_​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




SALVATION قال:


> _يا عم انت هتفضحنا كده ههههههههههههه_
> _اسكت ده انا زعلان خالص لانى سمعت ان اشخاص من الامن اللى شدينا معاهم انصابوا فى التفجير بجد حزنت خالص متفكرنيش_
> _
> _​




*مش كنت خلصت انا عليهم احسن ما حد غريب يخلص عليهم
لازم تمسكونى يعنى:a82:*


----------



## just member (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

احم احم
الكلام الجانبي دة مش عايزينة 
انتم ماشتريتوش الموضوع لحسابكم يعني 
وبعدين مابحبش كدة هتحكولنا علي الخناقة انا موافق
مش هتحكو يبقي يلا  كل واحد يلعب امام بيتة
ههههههههههه
وماتخلونيش استعمل القوة معاكم ​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*انا مش لاعب غير هنا
ومش هحكى لحد على حاجه 
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*هو إنسان محترم وذوق وطيب 
من الشخصيات الجميلة فى المنتدى
ميرسى لإختيارك ياجوجو
الرب يباركم​*


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




SALVATION قال:


> _يا عم انت هتفضحنا كده ههههههههههههه_
> _اسكت ده انا زعلان خالص لانى سمعت ان اشخاص من الامن اللى شدينا معاهم انصابوا فى التفجير بجد حزنت خالص متفكرنيش_
> _ربنا يخليك ليا ميلو ويحفظك _
> _بس انا ملاحظ انك على الطبيعة هادى جداااااااااااا بس هنا منتشر ههههههههههه_​





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش كنت خلصت انا عليهم احسن ما حد غريب يخلص عليهم
> لازم تمسكونى يعنى:a82:*




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## just member (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا مش لاعب غير هنا
> ومش هحكى لحد على حاجه
> *


ياربي علي دي نااااس
يابني ماتخلينيش استخدم صلاحياتي:banned:
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*ميرسى لاختيارك  جوجو للشخصيات الجميلة دى *
*هو بجد تونى شخصية جميلة وخدوم جداااااااا ومحترم جدا*
*وانسان ذوق خالص بصراحة *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتة *​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*الأخ تونى .. أنسان مهذب وردوده جميله وبحترم آراؤه جداا*​


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*تونى جدع هالص
ودمه خفيف 
او بمعنى ادق يعنى له طابع خاص كده
مرح واعتقد عنده مهارة تدبير الامور
واحتواء الامور

ربنا يسعدك يااتونى
*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*سعادة المشرف توني هههههههههه
انا متعملتش معاه كتير بس رايه بيعجبني و هو مشرف نشيط
بس لو يكبر الخط اللي بيكتب بيه حيبقي ممتاز ههههههههههههه*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*توني زي العسل​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



just member قال:


> *مرحبا فيكم من جديد*​
> * وبعد لقاء عن جد كان اكثر من رائع لمشرفتا المحبوبة روزي *​
> * بنرجع وبنختار ضيف اخر*​
> * هقولكم علية بس بالمشاركة الجاية *​
> ...




ميرسي خاللللللللللللص يا جوجو بجد بجد استمتعت جدا معاكم

وبشكر كل الاعضااااااااء لانهم حقيقي يستاهلوا كل الشكر

حسيت بمحبتهم وتقديرهم وسمعت كلام كتير اسعدني

ربنا يعوضكم يا اجمل اخوات في الدنيا​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

مين مين توني ده مشرف معانا هنا ههههههههههه

ولا اعرفه اصلا ههههههههه

لا بجد توني من اجمل الشخصيات معانا هنا في المنتدي

روحه حلوه ومشاركاته كلها ضحك وهزار وبحب ارخم عليه جدا

لكن بقالي فتره رحماك من رخمتي ههههههههههه

وبالنسبه للجنيهات ولا ليك عندي حاجه بس هه ههههههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا توني ونفرح بيك قريب يا باشا لاننا زهقنا منك بقي هههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

للأسف ماكانش ليا بيه معرفه وانا زعلانه لكدا

بس اعرف انه انسان محترم وذوق ومواضيعه جميله والكل بيقدره ويحترمه ويعزه سواء يعرفه او لا​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

   بصراحه  SALVATION 
انا عرفته من خلال رده علي مواضيعي
اللي انا حاسيته من ردوده ومواضيعه
انه انسان اخلاقه عاليه وذوق 
ومواضيعه كلها مميزه وبجد بتعجبني
وانا متأكده انه له مكانه كبيره عند كل اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *تووووون ده بجد من الشخصيات النادره جداااا ​*
> *وهو حقيقى حد غالى اووى عندى ربنا يعلم بعزه اد ايه*
> *طيب وجدع وانسان نقى لاقصى حد*
> *وصفة النقاء بقت قليله اووووى اليومين دول*
> ...


 
_ايه كل ده يا دونا ده شعر_
_وبجد بقى لو فعلا هتتكلمى عن الشخصيات النادرة هنا انا قبلة كتيير وانتى واحده من الشخصيات دى _
_بحترم رئيك جدا وبحس انه مقارب اوى من رئى انسانة بجد وبتتعملى مع الكل بقلبك _
_واللى يفهمك ميزعلش منك ابدا ويثق فيك جدا وفى كل تفكيرك_
_ربنا يحافظ عليكى وعلى كل اسرتك_
_مش هتجوزينى دونا بقى؟؟؟_
_هههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




KOKOMAN قال:


> _تونى من أعز اصدقائى على الواقع _​


 
_ربنا يخليك يا كوكو_
_انت اللى بجد طيب ومحترم _
_بس عصبى مووووووووووووووووت_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




marmora jesus قال:


> بصراحة انا مش اتعاملت معاه كتير​
> بس هو ذوق جدا بجد ودمه خفيف وبلدياتي
> هههههههههههههههههه​


 
_شكرا يا مرموه بجد لزوقك_
_وسعيد جداا بمعرفتك يا بلدياتى هههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> تووووووونى بجد انسان زوق ودمه خفيف​
> 
> وابقا البس الى قولتلك عليه عشان تعرف تدخل الكنيسه:gy0000:​


 
_يخربيت دماغك انتى لسه فاكره ده انا نسيت_
_خلاص بطلى فضايح لحسن انتى عارفانى مش بسكت ها_
_هههههههههههههه_
_ربنا يخليكى يا كوكى انتى اللى زوق بجد وهاديه بس مجادله جدا ههههههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




happy angel قال:


> *احسنت الاختيار ياابنى *​
> *صعب الاقى كلام يدى تونى حقه *
> *تونى شخصيه حكيمه عقلانيه*
> 
> *وخدمته متميزة وتستحق كل التقدير*​


 
_ده كتيير جداا يا امى بجد ربنا يخليكى ليا ويسلملى زوق_
_بجد انا مشفتش اطيب منك وشخصية بسيطة جدااا _
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى وتفرحى بمرمر ومهندسنا_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة المحبوبة روزي86*



just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> يابني بنحبك
> ومش هقولك مين ياللي قالي علشان بعرف انك متهور وممكن تعمل فية حاجة
> الطيب احسن يا توني
> :smil12:


 
_انا عارف مين بس علشان خطرك انت بس انا هسكت ههههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



كليمو قال:


> تونى انسان طيب وحب وبغاية التهذيب
> والاهم عنده ايمان قوي بالرب
> ودائما بيطمن على كل من بحاجة للأطمئنان
> الرب يسوع يحميه


_ ربنا يخليك يا كليمو انت اللى زوق جدا وخدوم جدا لابعد الحدود حقيقى بعزك _
_بس فى كلمات مش بعرف اترجمها بالمصرى ههههههههه_
_ربنا يحافظ عليك وعلى كل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صدق محدش واخد منها حاجه هههههههه*
> *ربنا يخليك وصدقنى انا غلبان بس محدش واخد باله :t13:*
> *تصدق انا كرهت الصوره ومش هتصور تانى معاك لو جيت صيفت يعنى :a82:*


 
_انا لسة مشلتهاش من على التليفون خلى بالك هههههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش كنت خلصت انا عليهم احسن ما حد غريب يخلص عليهم*
> *لازم تمسكونى يعنى:a82:*


 
_هههههههههههههههههه_
_يا قلبك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




just member قال:


> احم احم​
> الكلام الجانبي دة مش عايزينة
> انتم ماشتريتوش الموضوع لحسابكم يعني
> وبعدين مابحبش كدة هتحكولنا علي الخناقة انا موافق
> ...


 
_ههههههههههههههه_
_انت عايزنه نتفضح اكتر من كده ؟ اه ما انت مكنتش معانا اشكر ربنا بقى_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا مش لاعب غير هنا*
> *ومش هحكى لحد على حاجه *


 
_اوعى هنتفضح ههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هو إنسان محترم وذوق وطيب ​*
> *من الشخصيات الجميلة فى المنتدى*
> *ميرسى لإختيارك ياجوجو*
> 
> *الرب يباركم*​


 
_شكراا كتيير بجد سعيد جداا بكلماتك واعتبرها وسام اعتز بيه _
_يسلملى زوقك جدا_
_يسوع يبارك كل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




marcelino قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


 
_بتضحك _
_فضحتنا وبتضحك؟؟ هههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




just member قال:


> ياربي علي دي نااااس
> يابني ماتخلينيش استخدم صلاحياتي:banned:
> ههههههههههههههههه


 
_الطيب احسن يا جوجو_
_ومتلعبش فى الكروت والكورة بتعتى ههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى لاختيارك جوجو للشخصيات الجميلة دى *​
> *هو بجد تونى شخصية جميلة وخدوم جداااااااا ومحترم جدا*
> *وانسان ذوق خالص بصراحة *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتة *​


 
_ربنا يخليكى يا مانا انتى اللى زوق جدا _
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى ويحميكى انتى وكل اسرتك _
_الدهب زاد  246_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




النهيسى قال:


> *الأخ تونى .. أنسان مهذب وردوده جميله وبحترم آراؤه جداا*​


 
_ربنا يخليك لينا يا استازنا يا اهدى شخصية فى المنتدى بجد_
_يسوع يحافظ عليك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




twety قال:


> *تونى جدع هالص*
> *ودمه خفيف *
> *او بمعنى ادق يعنى له طابع خاص كده*
> *مرح واعتقد عنده مهارة تدبير الامور*
> ...


 
_ربنا يخليكى يا تويتى انتى بجد اللى عاقلة جداا وزوق وهادية _
_يسوع يسعدك ويسعد كل ايامك ويحميكى انتى وكل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




bob قال:


> *سعادة المشرف توني هههههههههه*
> *انا متعملتش معاه كتير بس رايه بيعجبني و هو مشرف نشيط*
> *بس لو يكبر الخط اللي بيكتب بيه حيبقي ممتاز ههههههههههههه*


 
_اشكر زوق جدا يا بوب ربنا يخليك ويحفظك_
_ومن عنيه لتكبير الخط_​​​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




rana1981 قال:


> *توني زي العسل​*


 
_شكراا يا رنا انتى اللى سكر بجد_
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




روزي86 قال:


> مين مين توني ده مشرف معانا هنا ههههههههههه​
> 
> ولا اعرفه اصلا ههههههههه​
> لا بجد توني من اجمل الشخصيات معانا هنا في المنتدي​
> ...


 
_يا سلام كل ده علشان مش عايزه تجيبى الجنية؟؟؟_
_طيب_
_ههههههههههه_
_ربنا يخليكى يا روزى بجد انتى شخصية لذيذه خالص ومرحة جدااا وانا بعتز جدا بصدقتك_
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى انتى وكل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




tota bent elmaseh قال:


> للأسف ماكانش ليا بيه معرفه وانا زعلانه لكدا​
> 
> 
> بس اعرف انه انسان محترم وذوق ومواضيعه جميله والكل بيقدره ويحترمه ويعزه سواء يعرفه او لا​


 
_ربنا ما يجيب زعل ابدا واكون سعيد جدا بمعرفتك_
_وشكراا جدا على كلماتك وزوقك_
_يسوع يسعد كل ايامك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




netta قال:


> بصراحه SALVATION
> انا عرفته من خلال رده علي مواضيعي
> اللي انا حاسيته من ردوده ومواضيعه
> انه انسان اخلاقه عاليه وذوق
> ...



_شكراا نيتا مواضيعك حقيقى هى اللى بتشدنى_
_اشكر زوقك جدا ويسوع يحافظ عليكى انتى وكل اسرتك_​


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

للأسف وقتي ضيّق ويا دوب أأدي واجبي في قسم الحوار الاسلامي

فما حصلي الشرف بالتعرف على الاخ الحبيب توني

لكن بعد كل هالشهادات من الاخوة الاحبة بقول:

إلي الشرف إني اتعرف عليك أخي الحبيب توني

وإلي الشرف إني أُدعى إلك أخ...


----------



## govany shenoda (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

هو إنسان محترم وذوق وطيب جدا
ودمه خفيف وخدوم و
من الشخصيات الجميلة فى المنتدى
ميرسى لإختيارك ياجوجو
الرب يباركم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



SALVATION قال:


> _ربنا يخليك يا كوكو_
> _انت اللى بجد طيب ومحترم _
> 
> _بس عصبى مووووووووووووووووت_​


 
_تشكر يا حج:vava:_​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

هو اهلاوى بس كويس يعنى ههههههههههههه

سالفيشن شخصية جميلة ومحترمة جدا

واجتماعى ومنتشر فى المنتدى والحمد لله هههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*الحبيب SALVATION* * من الشخصيات التى تفرض وجودها بالمنتدى*
*له كل احترامى*
*وخلوا الدمغة علية المره دى*​


----------



## grges monir (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*على الرغم من انى مش اعرف تونى  الا  من خلال المواضيع والرودد
الا انة واضح قوى انة شخص هادىء وبيفكر كتير قبل كتابة اى رد محتاج تو ضيح موقف او صورة معينة
هو اهلاوى بس ما علينا نقدر  نعديها لية عشان نشاطة فى القسم الرياضى ههههه
بس هو نشاطة قل حبة قى القسم دة مش عارف لية ومش عارف انا كلامى صح ولا غلط
فى النهاية مشرفنا الجميل تونى بستحق كل التقدير*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*سامحنى ياجوجوووووو 
هو موضوعك جميل بس انا بجد مقصرة معاه يعنى :08:
وشوف بقى حظ تونى حلوووووو أنى دخلت الموضوع وفوقت له 
وهو موجووووووود 
يعنى من الأخر محشش يحوشنى :budo:
ههههههه
انطباعى بقى عن الواد تونى ده 
بالرغم من انى شفته مرة واحدة بس جبت أخره يعنى 
هو بيحب يتكلم كتيييييييير :heat:
وبيحب يعرف كل حااااااااااجة 
مكنش بيسكت الا لما يعرف كل حاجة بتحصل :99:
يعنى من الأخر فضولى كده 
واخد بالك ياتونى :gy0000:
هههههههه
وأنكررررر بقى كده وورينى ld:
وللأسف هضطر ألخبط احم قصدى أقول الحقيقة 
وربنا يغفرلى بقى :t7:
تونى عااااقل جدا مع ان مش يبان عليه :a63:
حكيم وهاااااادى ودمه خفيف وبخيييييييل 
وكل الحاجات الحلوة دى :big4:
ههههههه
اى خدمة ياتونى صيتك اناااااا 
ده طبعا اقل واجب للأسكندرانية :11azy:
هههههههه
ومنوووووووور ياد انت يااااااااد :36_3_11:*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




الياس السرياني قال:


> للأسف وقتي ضيّق ويا دوب أأدي واجبي في قسم الحوار الاسلامي
> 
> فما حصلي الشرف بالتعرف على الاخ الحبيب توني
> 
> ...


_شكراا كتيير اخى الياس بجد سعيد جدا بكلماتك وزوقك ومش هقولك غير يسوع يقويك على خدمتك _
_ربنا يحافظ عليك وعلى كل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




govany shenoda قال:


> هو إنسان محترم وذوق وطيب جدا​
> ودمه خفيف وخدوم و
> من الشخصيات الجميلة فى المنتدى
> ميرسى لإختيارك ياجوجو
> الرب يباركم​


 
_شكرا كتيير جوفانى حقيقى كلمات اعتز بيها_
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى انتى وكل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




KOKOMAN قال:


> _تشكر يا حج:vava:_​


 
_العفو يا كبيير _
_ههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




tasoni queena قال:


> هو اهلاوى بس كويس يعنى ههههههههههههه
> 
> سالفيشن شخصية جميلة ومحترمة جدا
> 
> واجتماعى ومنتشر فى المنتدى والحمد لله هههههههههه


 
_شكراا يا تاسونى بجد انتى اللى انسانة زوق جدا وليكى عندى كل التقدير_
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى انتى وكل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




BITAR قال:


> *الحبيب SALVATION* *من الشخصيات التى تفرض وجودها بالمنتدى*
> 
> *له كل احترامى*
> 
> *وخلوا الدمغة علية المره دى*​


 
_كفايا دمغات انا الاسبوع اللى فات جايب ب115 جنيه دمغه هههههههه_
_استازنا العظيم بيتر اشكر زوقك جدا وحقيقى مبسوط جدا بكلماتك_
_حقيقى حضرتك من الشخصيات اللى انا مهتم جدا بمشاهدت ردودها ومواضيعها حقيقى  بيكون ليها طابع خاص بالنسبالى من الثقة والتعقل _
_يسوع يحافظ عليك انت وكل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




grges monir قال:


> *على الرغم من انى مش اعرف تونى الا من خلال المواضيع والرودد*
> *الا انة واضح قوى انة شخص هادىء وبيفكر كتير قبل كتابة اى رد محتاج تو ضيح موقف او صورة معينة*
> *هو اهلاوى بس ما علينا نقدر نعديها لية عشان نشاطة فى القسم الرياضى ههههه*
> *بس هو نشاطة قل حبة قى القسم دة مش عارف لية ومش عارف انا كلامى صح ولا غلط*
> *فى النهاية مشرفنا الجميل تونى بستحق كل التقدير*


 
_شكراا يا جرجس بجد انت اللى شخصية مهذبة ومحترمة _
_وفعلا توجودى فى القسم قل حبة بس علشان عندى شوية شغل محتاج صلواتكم_
_وبجد انا مبسوط جدا بكلماتك واكون سعيد جداا بمعرفتك_
_يسوع يحافظ علك وعلى كل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *سامحنى ياجوجوووووو *
> 
> الله يسمحك يا جوجو​
> 
> ...


 

_كان نفسى ارد على مشاركتك مرة وحده بس معرفتش ههههههههههههههههه_
_ال منور ال بعد ايه ؟هههههههههه_
_ده كان غسيل اطباق يا بنتى هههههههههههه_​_ماشى يا مرمر_
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى انتى وكل اسرتك_​​


----------



## just member (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*توني  هو مشرفنا الطيب العسول
هايدا تقريبا اللقب ياللي حاكيتة فية بمثل العنوان
طيب بقلبة وبمحبتة عن جد 
وعسول بدمة الخفيف وضحكاتة
شخصية محبوبة وهادية
وفعلا وجودة ذو طابع خاص كلنا بنحبة
مانساش كمان اقول رياضي جدا (بما انة مشرف القسم الرياضي)
ههههههه
ربنا يعينك يا حبيبنا ويدبرلك كل امورك للخير
*​


----------



## just member (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *سامحنى ياجوجوووووو
> هو موضوعك جميل بس انا بجد مقصرة معاه يعنى :08:
> 
> *​


هههههههه
انا مسامحك ياختي من غير حاجة
لكن بالحقيقة يا مرمر الموضوع احلي هلا بوجودك


----------



## MAJI (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

عرفت  salvation  من ردوده 
انسان محترم وعلمي ومنطقي وردوده مقنعة جدا 
وعرفته من الردود اللي قبلي (غشيت)
انه هادي ورياضي ويقدره كل الاعضاء 
ربنا يحفظك ويزيدك علم ومعرفة وعطاء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*توووووووووووووونى هون يامرحبا يامرحبا
انا لاقيت اسمك قولت اجى اسلم وامشى ​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




just member قال:


> *توني هو مشرفنا الطيب العسول*​
> *هايدا تقريبا اللقب ياللي حاكيتة فية بمثل العنوان*
> *طيب بقلبة وبمحبتة عن جد *
> *وعسول بدمة الخفيف وضحكاتة*
> ...


 
_ربنا يخليك يا جوجو_
_انت اجمل واطيب بجد ومن الشخصيات العزيزوجدا ومقربا الى قلبى_
_يسوع يحافظ عليك وعلى كل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




MAJI قال:


> عرفت salvation من ردوده
> انسان محترم وعلمي ومنطقي وردوده مقنعة جدا
> وعرفته من الردود اللي قبلي (غشيت)
> انه هادي ورياضي ويقدره كل الاعضاء
> ربنا يحفظك ويزيدك علم ومعرفة وعطاء


 
_بجد اشكر زوقك وكلماتك _
_محتاج صلواتك_
_يسوع يحافظ عليك وعلى كل اسرتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *توووووووووووووونى هون يامرحبا يامرحبا​*
> 
> *انا لاقيت اسمك قولت اجى اسلم وامشى *​


 
_ربنا يديم المعروف هههههه_
_ماشى يا لمضه هههه_
_يسوع يحافظ عليكى انتى وكل اسرتك_​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*توووووني صراحة مش تعاملت معه كتير للأسف بس يصدف إني بقرأ ردوده في المواضيع 
وإللي منها عرفت إنه إنسان مؤمن متواضع وواعي  
بس مشكلته الوحيدة إنه مشرف على قسم الرياضة وأنا بكره الرياضة و المباريات هههههههههه ​*


----------



## just member (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*توني مشرفنا الحبيب
كنت معنا بوقت جميل وممتع جدا
وكلنا قلوبنا مبسوطة وفرحانة منشان بنحكي محبتنا لشخص عسول مثلك
اتمنالك الخير يارب بكل امور حياتك
وكل الشكر الك  عن جد


هلا راح نستضيف شخصية جديدة
هرجعلكم من تاني 
*​


----------



## just member (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*

*هلا فيا راح استضيف عضوة هادئة هدوء القمر
نسمة جميلة بوجودها
وهي الجميلةsparrow*​*اكيد ليا رجعة مرة تانية 
 *


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



just member قال:


> *هلا فيا راح استضيف عضوة هادئة هدوء القمر
> نسمة جميلة بوجودها
> وهي الجميلةsparrow*​*اكيد ليا رجعة مرة تانية
> *



دي معاكسة ولا إيه ؟ ---->>* إحترس بقى* .. هنا وخليك حذر


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




just member قال:


> *هلا فيا راح استضيف عضوة هادئة هدوء القمر
> نسمة جميلة بوجودها
> وهي الجميلةsparrow*​*اكيد ليا رجعة مرة تانية
> *



كل الناس اللي اختارتهم يا جوجو رائعين بجد
بس معلش بقي يا جماعه انا مش خدت بالي من الموضوع غير ناو
ههههههههههههههههه



واحكي بقي عن عسولتي sparrow 
 بجد مش بجاملها
بنوته رقيقه وعسوله وحبوبه خالص وتحسها حد جدع كدا
وميسوطه كتير اني اتعرفت عليها
وربنا يدبر امور حياتها كلها 
ويفرحها يارب هي وخطيبها 
ونفرح بيهم قريب بقي
مش عارفه اقول ايه تاني
بس اكيد هي عارفه انا بحبها قد ايه
:flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## just member (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




REDEMPTION قال:


> دي معاكسة ولا إيه ؟ ---->>* إحترس بقى* .. هنا وخليك حذر


شبهت هدوئها بهدوء القمر
وحاكيت انها جميلة بوجودها
وكلامي هو محبة نابعة للكل
وياللي بدي افهمة
شو المعني من التحذير ياللي حضرتك كاتبة باللون الاحمر؟؟؟
اكيد راح انتظر ردك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## just member (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




Gospel Life قال:


> كل الناس اللي اختارتهم يا جوجو رائعين بجد
> بس معلش بقي يا جماعه انا مش خدت بالي من الموضوع غير ناو
> ههههههههههههههههه


فعلا يا نيفين
وهايدا مو نابع من الاختيار
هايدا نابع من شخصهم الجميل
كلهم يا نيفين
وحتي ياللي لسة راح ييجو
نورتي بمحبتك يا غالية


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



just member قال:


> شبهت هدوئها بهدوء القمر
> وحاكيت انها جميلة بوجودها
> وكلامي هو محبة نابعة للكل
> وياللي بدي افهمة
> ...



حبيبي .. انا بهزر معاك  .. عموماً متزعلش دا كان هزار محبة مش اكتر


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



REDEMPTION قال:


> حبيبي .. انا بهزر معاك  .. عموماً متزعلش دا كان هزار محبة مش اكتر




اوعى وشك و الدم خلى بالك يا حج الاخ جوجو زعيم المافيا البريطانيا يعنى مش هتاخد معاه فسوة و تكون فى الباى باى و قد اعزر من انزر:boxing:


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



just member قال:


> شبهت هدوئها بهدوء القمر
> وحاكيت انها جميلة بوجودها
> وكلامي هو محبة نابعة للكل
> وياللي بدي افهمة
> ...



الله الله الله ازاى يعنى يهددك و تسكتله كده وريله عضلة السمانة و الغضروف متسكتلوش عاوزين الدم للركب :boxing:


----------



## sparrow (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



just member قال:


> *هلا فيا راح استضيف عضوة هادئة هدوء القمر
> نسمة جميلة بوجودها
> وهي الجميلةsparrow*​*اكيد ليا رجعة مرة تانية
> *



*ميرسي يا جوجو لاختيارك وذوقك *




REDEMPTION قال:


> دي معاكسة ولا إيه ؟ ---->>* إحترس بقى* .. هنا وخليك حذر



*هههههههه جوجو دا اخ عزيز جداا يا طارق
*


----------



## sparrow (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



Gospel Life قال:


> كل الناس اللي اختارتهم يا جوجو رائعين بجد
> بس معلش بقي يا جماعه انا مش خدت بالي من الموضوع غير ناو
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*عارفه يا جميل انتي كمان من اعز اصحابي * 





just member قال:


> شبهت هدوئها بهدوء القمر
> وحاكيت انها جميلة بوجودها
> وكلامي هو محبة نابعة للكل
> وياللي بدي افهمة
> ...



*ههههههههههه ايه يا جوجو بس مالك كبرت الموضوع ليه 
طارق مش قصده حاجة خالص هو بيهزر بجد 
وبجد تشبيهاتك جميله ورقيقه خالص 
*


----------



## sparrow (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



just member قال:


> فعلا يا نيفين
> وهايدا مو نابع من الاختيار
> هايدا نابع من شخصهم الجميل
> كلهم يا نيفين
> ...



*ميرسي كتير يا جوجو انت ونيفو
انتوا الي اشخاص جميله وقلبكم مليان بالمحبة والطيبة *



REDEMPTION قال:


> حبيبي .. انا بهزر معاك  .. عموماً متزعلش دا كان هزار محبة مش اكتر



*هههههههه جوجو اصلي يا طارق شخص حساس  ورقيق جدااا
 دي مش معاكسه يا جوجو دي محبة ههههههه  *


----------



## sparrow (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*



Scofield قال:


> اوعى وشك و الدم خلى بالك يا حج الاخ جوجو زعيم المافيا البريطانيا يعنى مش هتاخد معاه فسوة و تكون فى الباى باى و قد اعزر من انزر:boxing:





Scofield قال:


> الله الله الله ازاى يعنى يهددك و تسكتله كده وريله عضلة السمانة و الغضروف متسكتلوش عاوزين الدم للركب :boxing:



*ههههههههههههه
روح يا ريمون  اشوف فيك يومين تلاته اربعه كده 
*


----------



## MAJI (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

sparrow لها حضور  واضح في المنتدى ومشاركاتها مميزة في المواضيع
ربنا يحفظك ويوفقك في حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*سبارو الحاضر الغائب
نظراً لقلة مشاركتها الا انها موجوده يعتبر يومياً
بيعجبنى ردودها جدا
وكمان لما بيكون فى حوارات فى المنتدى هى بتكون فاهمه كويس
ولما بتدخل ترد فى موضوع فيه مشكله معينه
بتكون ردودها من الاخر 
بتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك
*


----------



## just member (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




REDEMPTION قال:


> حبيبي .. انا بهزر معاك  .. عموماً متزعلش دا كان هزار محبة مش اكتر


سامحني 
اللون الاحمر في الكلمة التحذيرية كانت وكأنها مقصودة
ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك
وتعيش وتهزر معنا ع طول يارب 


Scofield قال:


> اوعى وشك و الدم خلى بالك يا حج الاخ جوجو زعيم المافيا البريطانيا يعنى مش هتاخد معاه فسوة و تكون فى الباى باى و قد اعزر من انزر:boxing:


ههههههههههه
مافيا بريطانيا
دة انت تحفة يا ريموت


Scofield قال:


> الله الله الله ازاى يعنى يهددك و تسكتله كده وريله عضلة السمانة و الغضروف متسكتلوش عاوزين الدم للركب :boxing:


ههههههههه
اخرج منها انت مالكش دعو يا كوبة 


sparrow قال:


> *ميرسي يا جوجو لاختيارك وذوقك *
> 
> ديما علي الرحب اختي العزيزة
> 
> ...


ربي يخليكي ويبارك محبتك الجميلة


----------



## just member (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفنا الطيب العسول SALVATION*




sparrow قال:


> *ههههههههههه ايه يا جوجو بس مالك كبرت الموضوع ليه
> طارق مش قصده حاجة خالص هو بيهزر بجد
> وبجد تشبيهاتك جميله ورقيقه خالص
> *


حالي تفهمت هيك
انا بس عقبت علي كلمة التحذير ياللي باللون الاحمر
وقولت مبين وكأنها مقصودة 
لكني هلا عرفت حالة واسف لسوء الفهم عندي  بجد
انا مازعلتش لكني تسألت


sparrow قال:


> *ميرسي كتير يا جوجو انت ونيفو
> انتوا الي اشخاص جميله وقلبكم مليان بالمحبة والطيبة *
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههه
الشكر الك انتي لوجودك يا سبارو


وشكرا الك ولذوقك العالي بكلماتك الحلوة
لكن بالحقيقة انا مش حساس اوي
انا عادي يعني 
وبالحقيقة هي محبة من قلبي الكم كلكم 
ربي يباركك ويبارك ايامك


----------



## just member (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

يلا خلونا هلا نتابع الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

سبارو دي قمره خالص وهي عارفه انا بحبها قد ايه

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي ويسعدك

واشوفك عروسه جميلة خالص

وعايزه اقولك وحشني الرغي معاكي يا حبي هههههههههه
اختيار عسل زيك يا جوجو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

_الصراحه ما اتعاملتش معاها خالص _
_غير عن طريق الردود فى المواضيع فقط _
_وبصراحه باين جدا انها شخصيه جميله جدا _
_وتستحق كل خير _​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*سباروو شخصيه جميله عاقله ومتزنه واخلاقها عاليه
حقيقى بتمنالها كل الخير *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

اختيار جميل جدااا يا جوجو​ 
وفعلا سبارو شخصية جميلة جداا وهادية وباين من ردودها انها محبة للجميع ومتواضعة
ربنا يبارك حياتها ويجعل ايامها افراح وسعادة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*سوووورى مش اخدت بلى من الحلقة الجديدة الا ناو 

هكلم الاول عن تونى 
شخصية عسولة اوى بيعجبنى دمه الخفيف
وشخصية محبة للكل 
وعسولة سا محنى يارب ف دى 
ومش بيرخم خالص 
ومن الشخصيات الجميلة هنا

سابرو هدوء القمر 
تصدق الاسم ده ينطبق عليها فعلا
لانها برغم انها هادية اوى الا انها فعلا لها وجود وتحسه زى القمر اللى بينور ف الليل 
انا مش اتعرفت عليها اوى 
بس بحس من ردودها انها سكرة اوى وعسولة 
منورة الحلقة يا قمر

اختيار موفق دايما يا جوجو
*​


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*سبارو بجد من خلال ردودها ليها شخصية ممتازة و لذوذة
بس اعيب عليها حاجتين :fun_oops::fun_oops:
 قلة مشاركتها 
تكبر خطهااااااااااااااااا 
:fun_lol::fun_lol:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

سبارو شخصية جميلة جدا

اى نعم معرفهاش معرفة شخصية لان مشاركتها قليلة جدا

لكن من ردودها شخصية مرحة وجميلة


----------



## sparrow (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*



MAJI قال:


> sparrow لها حضور  واضح في المنتدى ومشاركاتها مميزة في المواضيع
> ربنا يحفظك ويوفقك في حياتك



ميرسي كتير لكلامك الجميل 



just member قال:


> يلا خلونا هلا نتابع الموضوع



متابعين اهو يا جوجو 




روزي86 قال:


> سبارو دي قمره خالص وهي عارفه انا بحبها قد ايه
> 
> ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي ويسعدك
> 
> ...



انتي كمان حبيبتي ربنا يفرحك في كل حياتك
انتي كمان بامانه وحشاني جدااا بس اعمل ايه الشغل مكركب شويه اليومين دول بس اهي هانت اجازة العيد جايه ومش هنبطل رغي ههههههه





KOKOMAN قال:


> _الصراحه ما اتعاملتش معاها خالص _
> _غير عن طريق الردود فى المواضيع فقط _
> _وبصراحه باين جدا انها شخصيه جميله جدا _
> _وتستحق كل خير _​



انت كمان يا كوكو شخص مميز وليه حضور واضح في المنتدي
ربنا يبارك تعبك ويفرحك 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *سبارو الحاضر الغائب
> نظراً لقلة مشاركتها الا انها موجوده يعتبر يومياً
> بيعجبنى ردودها جدا
> وكمان لما بيكون فى حوارات فى المنتدى هى بتكون فاهمه كويس
> ...



ميرسي لكلامك يا مينا بجد كلام كتير عليا
وفعلا انا اتعودت اول حاجة اعملها اول ما اوصل المكتب افتح الجهاز وادخل علي المنتدي والمصري اليوم هههههه 
 انت عارف ممكن طول اليوم ابقي عارفه اني مش فاضيه ومشغوله بس لازم اول ما اوصل افتح المنتدي
خلاص ادمان بقي


----------



## sparrow (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *سباروو شخصيه جميله عاقله ومتزنه واخلاقها عاليه
> حقيقى بتمنالها كل الخير *




اوباااا دونا بحالها منورة الموضوع 
ميرسي يا دونا بجد لكلامك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك تعبك في المنتدي ويوسع مرارتك عليه ههههههه انا عارفه انك شايله كتير 




الملكة العراقية قال:


> اختيار جميل جدااا يا جوجو​
> وفعلا سبارو شخصية جميلة جداا وهادية وباين من ردودها انها محبة للجميع ومتواضعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتها ويجعل ايامها افراح وسعادة​



انتي كماان شخصيه جميله وبردو شكلك هاديه هههههه
ومواضيعك فعلا مميزة 
ربنا يفرحك يارب 




HappyButterfly قال:


> *سوووورى مش اخدت بلى من الحلقة الجديدة الا ناو
> 
> هكلم الاول عن تونى
> شخصية عسولة اوى بيعجبنى دمه الخفيف
> ...



انتي كمان من الشخصيات العسوله والجميله الي  في المنتدي 
البت سيمون قالتلي عليكي كده  هههههه وفعلا دا واضح  
والحلقه منورة بوجودكم 
ربنا يفرحك يا جميل


----------



## sparrow (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*



bob قال:


> *سبارو بجد من خلال ردودها ليها شخصية ممتازة و لذوذة
> بس اعيب عليها حاجتين :fun_oops::fun_oops:
> قلة مشاركتها
> تكبر خطهااااااااااااااااا
> ...



ميرسي يابوب لكلامك انت كمان شخصيه مرحه وفي وقت قليل كان ليك حضور مميز في المنتدي 
بالنسبه للعيوب بقي ههههههههه قله مشاركتي دا لان اغلب دخولي بيبقي من الشغل 
فكل حاجة بتبقي جري كده ههههههه 
وعلي الرغم اني بروح بدري بس مش كتير بقدر ادخل من البيت وحتي لو دخلت ببقي مهنجه خلاص 
مفيش نفس
 ادعي كدة معايا صاحب الشغل يسافر  قول امين يلا 
 وهتشوف المشاركات هههههههههههه

وبالنسبه للخط دا حاجة سهله اووي انت جيت في جمل يعني هكبره خالللللللللص 




tasoni queena قال:


> سبارو شخصية جميلة جدا
> 
> اى نعم معرفهاش معرفة شخصية لان مشاركتها قليلة جدا
> 
> لكن من ردودها شخصية مرحة وجميلة



ميرسي يا جميل لكلامك
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## tamav maria (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

انا ما اتعملتش مع سبارو كتير
يادوب كام رد 
لكن حاسه انها شخصيه مهذبه
ورقيقه وكل مواضيعها ومشاركتها 
قيمه ومفيده
ربنا يبارك حياتها


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*




sparrow قال:


> ميرسي يابوب لكلامك انت كمان شخصيه مرحه وفي وقت قليل كان ليك حضور مميز في المنتدي
> بالنسبه للعيوب بقي ههههههههه قله مشاركتي دا لان اغلب دخولي بيبقي من الشغل
> فكل حاجة بتبقي جري كده ههههههه
> وعلي الرغم اني بروح بدري بس مش كتير بقدر ادخل من البيت وحتي لو دخلت ببقي مهنجه خلاص
> ...


*شكرا ليكي سبارو علي كلامك
انا كده فهمت السبب من ساعة الفلوس ما جريت في ايديكي و انت خلاص مكسلة تكتبي :fun_lol::fun_lol:
يا مسهل و نشوفك معانا دايما كده بخطك الكبير :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*سبارو مش اتكلمت معاها كتير
تقريبا كام مره ع الفيس
لكن واضح من كلامها وردودها
انها انسانه هاديه وتفكيرها كبير
ردودها قليله لكن مقنعه 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا سهير​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*سهرتي الامورة منوووووووووورة الموضوع*
*هي شخصية جميلة جدا*
*اتكلمت معاها مرة علي الفيس وتقريبا رخمت عليها هنا ( احم احم )*
*ربنا يسعدك يا قمر*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*سبارو بحسها من مشاركتها انها انسانة عفوية جداا
وكمان ردودها عميقة وليها وزنها

منورة ياقمرة وربنا يفرحك ديما ​*


----------



## marcelino (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*دفعتى هههههه

منورة المنتدى وهاديه ودماغها كبيره 
*​


----------



## sparrow (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*



netta قال:


> انا ما اتعملتش مع سبارو كتير
> يادوب كام رد
> لكن حاسه انها شخصيه مهذبه
> ورقيقه وكل مواضيعها ومشاركتها
> ...



ميرسي لكلامك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك محبتك 



mikel coco قال:


> *سبارو مش اتكلمت معاها كتير
> تقريبا كام مره ع الفيس
> لكن واضح من كلامها وردودها
> انها انسانه هاديه وتفكيرها كبير
> ...





وانت طيب يا كوكو ودايما محقق امنياتك 





سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سبارو بحسها من مشاركتها انها انسانة عفوية جداا
> وكمان ردودها عميقة وليها وزنها
> 
> منورة ياقمرة وربنا يفرحك ديما ​*




ميرسي يا جميل لكلامك
ربنا يفرحك وتغيري بقي اللون الاسود


----------



## sparrow (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*



marcelino قال:


> *دفعتى هههههه
> 
> انا ومارو كنا دفعه واحده في الجيش هههههههههه
> 
> ...




ميرسي لكلامك يا مارو المنتدي منور بيكم وبمجهودكم


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*حالنا كلنا مبسوطين بالحكي عنك يا سبارو
وجودك معنا شيئ مميز اعطي جمال للموضوع
كل الشكر الك اختنا العزيزة
ربنا يباركك ويبارك  تعب خدمتك ويسعدك بطول ايام حياتك
بشكرك مر تانية يا طيبة يا هادية 


وهلا فيا رجعة من تاني منشان احكيلكم عن شخصية جديدة

*


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*هلا جيت ورجعتلكم من تاني 
وها المرة مع العضوة الجميلة المحبوبة اكتير منا
ياللي فيا اطلق عليها لقب الاميرة بخدمتها
العضوة العسولة هي
**tasoni queena*

*فيا رجعة مرة تانية 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*كوينا شخصية جميلة خالص وزى العسل
زمان ظلمتها وقلت عليها هادية ههههههههههه 
يمكن تعاملى معاكى مش كتير بس معجبة بشخصيتك بجد
وتصدقى وحشتينى وقلقت عليكى لما غيبتى علينا ههههههه
ربنا يحميكى ياقمراية
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*




just member قال:


> *هلا جيت ورجعتلكم من تاني
> وها المرة مع العضوة الجميلة المحبوبة اكتير منا
> ياللي فيا اطلق عليها لقب الاميرة بخدمتها
> العضوة العسولة هي
> ...



والنعمة ما اعرفها يا باشا
هيا لا مواخذة قتلت مين بس ؟

بص هو اخر خناقة معاها كانت فى قسم ضرب الستات 
وضربت صاحب الموضوع بالشوز ابو كعب 12 سم ومن ساعتها ما شفنهوش تانى

اكيد قتلتلة
دى مفترية​


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*


للاسف سابت حزب الغلاسة و انضمت لحزب الاعداء "الستات" هههههههه
تاسونى كويسة و جدعة و دمها خفيف


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> هلا جيت ورجعتلكم من تاني
> وها المرة مع العضوة الجميلة المحبوبة اكتير منا
> ياللي فيا اطلق عليها لقب الاميرة بخدمتها
> العضوة العسولة هي
> ...



مين دى انا هههههههههه يمكن

شكرا يا جوجو للكلام الحلو ده

انت اللى شخصية جميلة ومحترمة

ومبسوطة انى هنا فى الموضوع


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

ههههههههههههه
دة انتم اعضاء تحفة بخفة دمكم عن جد


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> كوينا شخصية جميلة خالص وزى العسل
> زمان ظلمتها وقلت عليها هادية ههههههههههه
> يمكن تعاملى معاكى مش كتير بس معجبة بشخصيتك بجد
> وتصدقى وحشتينى وقلقت عليكى لما غيبتى علينا ههههههه
> ربنا يحميكى ياقمراية



ياريت كنت اتقبلتها منك

لكن انتى قولتى عليا عاقلة وده اللى مقبلوش ابدا ههههههههههه

انا انبسطت لما لقيت حد بسأل عليا اصلا هههههههههه

خلاص بقى نتوطد العلاقات ونتكلم اكتر

لانك شخصية جميلة بجد

شكرا يا قمر للكلام الجميل ده


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> والنعمة ما اعرفها يا باشا
> هيا لا مواخذة قتلت مين بس ؟
> 
> بص هو اخر خناقة معاها كانت فى قسم ضرب الستات
> ...



يا بنى ابعد عنى يا بنى

انا سكتى وحشة كلها مطبات مفهاش كورنيش هههههههههههه

انا كنت هادية بس انتوا اللى اضطرتونى الجأ للعنف

اه الشوز 12 سم انت حضرت الموضوع هههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

تاسوني فعلا شخصية محبوبة وعسولة اووووي
وخدمتها في المنتدى جميلة جدااا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا حبيبتي ويبارك كل ايامك

اختيار جميل يا جوجو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*كوينا بنوته زى العسل .. شخصيتها قويه و ليها حضور مميز 
وانا بحبها خالص وبتمنالها كل الخير *


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*



> *هلا جيت ورجعتلكم من تاني **
> وها المرة مع العضوة الجميلة المحبوبة اكتير منا
> ياللي فيا اطلق عليها لقب الاميرة بخدمتها
> العضوة العسولة هي
> ...


 
*شخصيه جميله اوى وطيبه جداا *
*مشاركاته جميله وانسانه محترمه*
*جدااااااا*
*ومحبوبه جداا*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى ابعد عنى يا بنى
> 
> انا سكتى وحشة كلها مطبات مفهاش كورنيش هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
وانا وحياتك الطريق الصحراوى الغلطة بموتة فية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بالمناسبة هدية ليكى موضوع عن البنات فى الترفيهى
ههههههههههههههه

بس بجد شخصية جميلة اوى وخدمتها كميلة خالص
بس هيا تهدى وتبقى بنوتة رقيقة واحنا نحبها اكتر​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> للاسف سابت حزب الغلاسة و انضمت لحزب الاعداء "الستات" هههههههه
> تاسونى كويسة و جدعة و دمها خفيف



لالا مسبتش الغلاسة دى اساسى عندى

انا منضمة للاتنين دلوقتى هههههههههههههه

وانت كمان يا سكوفيلد شخصية جميلة بس ربنا يهديك للطريق الحق هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> ههههههههههههه
> دة انتم اعضاء تحفة بخفة دمكم عن جد



ههههههههههه

طب يلا انضم الينا


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> تاسوني فعلا شخصية محبوبة وعسولة اووووي
> وخدمتها في المنتدى جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا حبيبتي ويبارك كل ايامك
> 
> اختيار جميل يا جوجو



شكرا كتير يا ملكة لكلامك الجميل

انتى من الشخصيات الجميلة المقربة ليا جدااا

واللى دايما بتسألى عنى وبتفتكرينى على طول

ده شئ مقدرش انكره


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

كوينا كنت فاكره انها هاديه بصراحه
وهنا كانت الصدمه 
والحقيقه المره كانت غير كدا خالص
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش اتعاملت معاها كتير غير عن طريق ردود بسيطه
وبصراحه كانت عسوله وردودها شقيه وجميله
بس يكفي انها انضمت لحزب الغلاسه وبقيت عضوه معايا
ههههههههههههههه
فلازم اشهد انها غلاسه جدا بقي
ربنا يقويها في مشوار غلاستها 


طبعا انا بغلس بس يا قمري
 وانتي عارفه الطبع غلاب بقي


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> كوينا بنوته زى العسل .. شخصيتها قويه و ليها حضور مميز
> وانا بحبها خالص وبتمنالها كل الخير



اهو انتى اللى زى العسل ههههههههههه

و شخصيتك قيادية وفى نفس الوقت قلبك طيب

وانا كمان بحبك جدا يا دونا


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> شخصيه جميله اوى وطيبه جداا
> مشاركاته جميله وانسانه محترمه
> جدااااااا
> ومحبوبه جداا
> الرب يباركك



شكرا كوك للكلام الجميل ده

انت شخصية مرحة ومحبوبة ويا ما اتناقرنا مع بعض هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> هههههههههههههه
> وانا وحياتك الطريق الصحراوى الغلطة بموتة فية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



يا بنى روح صحراوى ايه هههههههههههه

اه شوفته ردوده حاضرة فى مخى فى اقرب وقت هكتبهالك هههههههههه

الله الله الله وليه الغلط ده بس ما كنا كويسين

هادية ايه ورقيقة ايه ؟؟؟ هههههههههههه

انت كمان من الشخصيات الجميلة و المميزة فى المنتدى يا فادى


----------



## sparrow (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*



just member قال:


> *حالنا كلنا مبسوطين بالحكي عنك يا سبارو
> وجودك معنا شيئ مميز اعطي جمال للموضوع
> كل الشكر الك اختنا العزيزة
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك  تعب خدمتك ويسعدك بطول ايام حياتك
> ...



ميرسي يا جوجو لكلامك الجميل ولاختيارك
انا انبسطت كتير بوجودي معاكوا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 





just member قال:


> *هلا جيت ورجعتلكم من تاني
> وها المرة مع العضوة الجميلة المحبوبة اكتير منا
> ياللي فيا اطلق عليها لقب الاميرة بخدمتها
> العضوة العسولة هي
> ...



اختيارك مميز يا جوجو 
كوينا عضوة مرحه ونشيطة وعمله شغل جامد الصراحه بالكعب العالي
الي الامام كوينا استمري في الحرب مع الاعداء هههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*

*الأخت tasoni queena
أنسانه طيبه جدا . وخادمه رائعه 
ربنا يفرحها داااائما

​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

وااااااو كويناااااااااا دي قمراية خالص

انا بحبها جدا وبحب مشاركاتها

وبنعمل شغل جامد لما بنتجمع في مواقف مضحكه ههههههههههه

منوره يا حبي وكل سنة وانتي طيبة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

كوينا يونيفرسال 
بصراحه بنوته زي العسل ودمها سكر​


----------



## bob (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*استغفر الله العظيم 
كوينا ايه ده مخدش بالي هههههههههه
شخصية لذيذة جدا 
انا اتعملت معاها من خلال ردودها بس
 :smi411:شخصية لذوذة اوي و تحب الغلاسة و ده بيشجعني اوي ههههههههه:t30::t30:*


----------



## besm alslib (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*تاسوني بنوته عسوووووووله كتيررررررررر*

*بحب متابعتها ونقاشاتها المستمره لمختلف المواضيع*

*بيعجبني تحولها كمان من لحظات الجد والخنقه للحظات الضحك والهزار بشكل مميز بجد*

*وبتنحب بجد كتيررررررررر*

*من الاخر هي شخصيه لذيذه طيوبه مرحه وعقلانيه بنفس الوقت *

*وانا بحبا وبحترمها كتيرررر *

*بتمنالها كل السعاده والتوفيق وتضل منوره المنتدى وما تبعد عنه ابدا لان مكانها بيبين*

*اكتشفت هالشي الفتره اللي غابتها عن المنتدى ولو اني ما بحكي لما حدا بيغيب بس بجد مكانها كان مبين كتيرررر*
​


----------



## Bent Christ (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*حبيبه قلبى
شخصيه زى العسسسل
مواضيعها تحفه
من الاخر 
قمراايه المنتدى

:36_3_16::36_3_16:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> كوينا كنت فاكره انها هاديه بصراحه
> وهنا كانت الصدمه
> والحقيقه المره كانت غير كدا خالص
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



كل الناس اتصدمت الصدمة دى هههههههههههه

اه طبعا يا قمر

انتى من حقك تقولى عليا انى غلسة وتغلسى عليا كمان يا دفعة هههههههههه

انتى شخصية جميلة جدا على الرغم اننا مش اتعاملنا مع بعض كتير

ودى دعوة لتوطيد العلاقات بينا ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*قرييييييييييييييييييييينتي منوووووووووووورة يا بت*
*عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة منووووووووووووووووووورة*
*وماليكي عليا حلفان يا مون بيبه منووووووووووورة ههههههههههه*
*حبوبتي بجد وعسوووووووووولة خالص*
*واكيد لو نزلت اليكس بعوووووووون الله اشوووووووووفك يا بت*
*ماهو القرائن مسيرهم برضه يتقابلوووووووووو ولا ايه*
*وساعتها هتكون يوووووووووووووم قنبلة يمكن اليكس تقفل بعدها ههههههههههه*
*:**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

كويناااااااااااااا عسوله بجد وردودها حلوه
كنت فكراها الاول هاديه بس طلعت شقيه وبتحب المشاغبه 
صدمتى الكل فى النقطه دى ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> الأخت tasoni queena
> أنسانه طيبه جدا . وخادمه رائعه
> ربنا يفرحها داااائما



شكرا استاذ نهيسى للكلمات الرائعة دى

حضرتك انسان محترم جدا وهادى جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> اختيارك مميز يا جوجو
> كوينا عضوة مرحه ونشيطة وعمله شغل جامد الصراحه بالكعب العالي
> الي الامام كوينا استمري في الحرب مع الاعداء هههههههه



هههههههههههه طبعا يا قمر

الاى الامام ثورة ثورة ههههههههههه

لا تراجع ولا استسلام

شكرا يا قمر لكلامك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> وااااااو كويناااااااااا دي قمراية خالص
> 
> انا بحبها جدا وبحب مشاركاتها
> 
> ...



انتى اللى قمر يا روزى

وشخصيتك مرحة جداااا

شغل واحلى شغل لما بنتلم على بعض يا قمر هههههههههههه

شكرا لكلامك الجميل ده


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

شخصيه جميله واكتر من رائعه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> كوينا يونيفرسال
> بصراحه بنوته زي العسل ودمها سكر



شكرا كتير يا عياد

انت اللى شخصيتك جميلة ودمك خفيف 

ومن الناس اللى بحب اناقرهم على طول ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> ستغفر الله العظيم
> كوينا ايه ده مخدش بالي هههههههههه
> شخصية لذيذة جدا
> انا اتعملت معاها من خلال ردودها بس
> شخصية لذوذة اوي و تحب الغلاسة و ده بيشجعني اوي ههههههههه



انت داخل على كفار هههههههههههه

وانت شخصبة محترمة جدا

بس انا فاكرة انى مغلستش عليك قبل كده ههههههههههههه

ازاى تاهت منى دى ههههههههههه تتعوض تتعوض


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> كوينة انسانة عسولة ودمها خفيف
> وشقية اوى



اهو انتى اللى عسولة يا ديدى هههههههههه

شكرا حبيبتى للكلام الجميل ده

وكل سنى وانتى طيبة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> تاسوني بنوته عسوووووووله كتيررررررررر
> 
> بحب متابعتها ونقاشاتها المستمره لمختلف المواضيع
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير بسم الصليب لكلماتك الحلوة دى

انتى من الشخصيات المميزة بالمنتدى

واوا واحدة تقول عليا عقلانية هههههههههههه

انتوا كمان وحشتونى جدا الفترة دى

وانبسط لما عرفت ان فى حد سأل عليا هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> حبيبه قلبى
> شخصيه زى العسسسل
> مواضيعها تحفه
> من الاخر
> قمراايه المنتدى



شكرا يا مارين حبيبتى لكلماتك الجميلة دى

انتى اللى سكرة بجد ربنا يخليكى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> قرييييييييييييييييييييينتي منوووووووووووورة يا بت
> عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة منووووووووووووووووووورة
> وماليكي عليا حلفان يا مون بيبه منووووووووووورة ههههههههههه
> حبوبتي بجد وعسوووووووووولة خالص
> ...




ههههههههههه احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل

قرينتى يا زواوى ههههههههههه

يا روكا اطلبى واتمنى قولت هتنزلى اليكس

الجو ولع نار مخصوص عشانك عشان تنزلى اليكس بدرى ههههههههههههه

طبعا يا قمر نتقابل وبعدها اسكندرية هتشطب هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> كويناااااااااااااا عسوله بجد وردودها حلوه
> كنت فكراها الاول هاديه بس طلعت شقيه وبتحب المشاغبه
> صدمتى الكل فى النقطه دى ههههههههههههههههه



حتى انتى يا كوكى كنتى فكرانى هادية

 كل حلفائك باعوك يا ريتشارد ههههههههههههههه

انتى اللى ششخصيتك عسولة ومرحة

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> شخصيه جميله واكتر من رائعه



شكرا مارتينا للكلمات الحلوة دى

انتى اللى قمر

ربنا يخليكى ليا هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*



tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه احلى تحية للعفريت اللى نازل
> 
> قرينتى يا زواوى ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههه*
*فين يا اوختي التحية دي هههههههه*
*اييييييييييوة يا غالي عليا يا زواوي يا خويا زواوي ياخويا هههههههه*
*اقعد واتنئر اؤمر واتزنعر 30:*
*انا بطلب اني اجيلك اليكس دوقتيleasantr*
*حلووووووووووووو اموت انا في ولعة:smil16:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> ههههههههههه
> فين يا اوختي التحية دي هههههههه
> اييييييييييوة يا غالي عليا يا زواوي يا خويا زواوي ياخويا هههههههه
> اقعد واتنئر اؤمر واتزنعر
> ...



شبيك لبيك دى اتلغت من زمان هههههههههههههه

عايزة تيجى اليكس حالا

عينى ليك ههههههههههههه

الدنيا ولعت ولسة موجة الحر 3 ايام ههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*كوينا من الشخصيات المميزه فى المنتدى 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*



tasoni queena قال:


> شبيك لبيك دى اتلغت من زمان هههههههههههههه
> 
> عايزة تيجى اليكس حالا
> 
> ...


* ايييييييييييييييييوة كان مس شيطاني بتحكيها واحنا صغيرين30:*
*اه لحد يوم الاتنين هههههههههههههههه*
*عسوووووووووولتي عنجد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*في الاول كنت فكرها تاسوني او خادمه
وكان تعاملي بسيط معاها وكانت في الاول هاديه
لكن الشر كله ظهر مره واحده بشقاوتها ولمضتها
طلعت سوسه كبيره ومكناش عرفيين
كوينا بجد دمها خفيف وروحها حلوه 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا كوووينا
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




tasoni queena قال:


> كل الناس اتصدمت الصدمة دى هههههههههههه
> 
> اه طبعا يا قمر
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه شوفتي عشان تعرف
انتي عملتي ايه في الناس
هههههههه لا انا اقدم منك شويه في الخدمه
كنت الدفعه الاولي للحزب
انتي اجمل يا قمري

وانا اعلن الموافقه علي التوطيد
ههههههههههههههه
هيا الي الجهاد
طبعا الشرف ليا يا سكر


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*كوينا  شخصيه مميزه ونشيطه *​


----------



## MAJI (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

تاسوني عضوة ذات نشاط وحيوية عالية
اجدها في كل مكان في المنتدى تقريبا 
ربنا يحفظها 
وكل احد سعانين وهي وانتم بالف الف خير


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> كوينا من الشخصيات المميزه فى المنتدى



شكرا يا مارسلينو جدا

انت من الشخصيات الجميلة بالمنتدى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*من رودوها بحسها عسولة وشقية بس طيوبة كتير ​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

_او اووووووو_
_كوينا ؟؟؟_
_محدش يحوشنى بقى علشان هقول شعر ههههههههههههه_
_تاسونى اتعملة معاها قليل جدا بس الفترة دى كونت عنها انطباع طيب بجد شخصية مرحة وزوق _
_ومش بتسيب حقها ابدا_
_هههههههههه_
_بتمنلها طريق طيب وحياة جميلة مع المسيح ويرعها هى وكل اسرتها_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

_*شخصيه جميلة اووووى وطيوبة*_
_*ومنتشرة*_
_*دى اهم  حاجة*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*بجد  حد  جامد وشغاااااااااااااال*_
_*مش هطول فى الكلام اخيار موفق يا جوجو*_​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضوة الجميلة ياللي فيها هدوء القمر sparrow*




just member قال:


> *هلا جيت ورجعتلكم من تاني
> وها المرة مع العضوة الجميلة المحبوبة اكتير منا
> ياللي فيا اطلق عليها لقب الاميرة بخدمتها
> العضوة العسولة هي
> ...



شخصية لذيذة جدا جدا وفعاله جدا في المواضيع ومحدش يعرف ينافسها في المسابقات 
وبصراحة العيب الوحيد اللي فيها انها زملكاوية 
الحو ميكملش


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

تاسوني لطيفة خالص ونشيطة
ومن العضوات لبحبهم كثير في المنتدى:love45:​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> *ايييييييييييييييييوة كان مس شيطاني بتحكيها واحنا صغيرين30:*
> *اه لحد يوم الاتنين هههههههههههههههه*
> *عسوووووووووولتي عنجد*



شوفتى بحبك وبعزك ازاى

وبجيبلك الاخبار اللى تفرح ههههههههههههleasantr

واحنا عندنا فى اسكندرية الحر راح خلاص:a63:


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> *في الاول كنت فكرها تاسوني او خادمه
> وكان تعاملي بسيط معاها وكانت في الاول هاديه
> لكن الشر كله ظهر مره واحده بشقاوتها ولمضتها
> طلعت سوسه كبيره ومكناش عرفيين
> ...


هههههههههههه انا قررت اتخلص

من اللخبطة للى عملتهالوا

وخدمت الاسبوع اللى قبل جمعة ختام الصوم وهكمل بعد العيد

انا سوسة يا واد انا بس بحب اخد حقى هههههههههه :spor2:

ضحكات متقطعة شريرة :gun::gun:

شكرا مايكل لكلامك الحلو ده

انت من الشخصيات الجميلة فى المنتدى

بس مشكلتك بتتقمس بسرعة كل شوية تسبلنا المنتدى  :hlp:


----------



## Rosetta (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*تاااااااااااااسوني حبيبة قلبي 
بنت طيوبة جدا و متواضعة وصديقة بجد و معاناتها نفس معاناتي هههههههههه 
منورة يا عسل ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*تاسونى كوينا انطباعى عنها الاؤل انها حد كبيير فى السن
وبعد كده مره واحده بقيت على النقيض تماماً تحسها عندها 10 ونص بسبب دمه الخفيف
هى فعلا حد دمها خفيف وروحها حلوه جدا
بتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> هههههههههههه شوفتي عشان تعرف
> انتي عملتي ايه في الناس
> هههههههه لا انا اقدم منك شويه في الخدمه
> كنت الدفعه الاولي للحزب
> ...



ههههههههههه 

طبعا يا قمر انتى قدوتى فى الغلاسة  

انتى الدفعة الاولى

وطبعا شرف ليا توطيد العلاقات بينا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




> *كوينا  شخصيه مميزه ونشيطه *



شكرا مامتى لكلامك الحلو

حضرتك اللى شخصية رائعة جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه انا قررت اتخلص
> 
> من اللخبطة للى عملتهالوا
> 
> ...




*يعني عندي حق لما قلت سووسه
شوفتي فهمك انا ازاي
مش بتقمس ولا حاجه يابنتي
بس ببعد وبريح وبستريح
اهو تستريحوا شويه مني ​*


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*كل الشكر الك يا تاسوني لأستضافتك الحلوة معنا 
هايدا شيئ اسعدنا اكتير 
ربي يباركك ويبارك كل ايامك 


فيا راح ارجعلكم بشخصية جديدة
انتظروني 
*​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*

*وهلا رجعتلكم من تاني
وها المرة معيا عضو اكتير محبوب
واد جدع وابن بلد بحق
وخفة دمة ومرحة عسول اكتير
عضو كلنا اشتقنالة لمجرد يومين سابنا فيهم
ولما رجع اجازة كون حالنا مفتقدينة جدا
ها يا تري عرفتوووة؟؟
ههههه
العضو ياللي بحكي عنة هو المحب لشخص المسيح
**jesuslovejohn*

*يلا احكو وليا رجعة من تاني

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

tasoni queena :تاسونى معرفتى بيها من خلال المشاركات فقط 
بس من خلال مشاركتها انها شخصيه جميله ومميزه 
_ وتستحق كل خير ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك ومحبتك._
jesuslovejohn :
 _جووووووووووووون بجد شخصيه فوووووق الوصف _
_وانسان حساس جدا واحساسه فوق الممتاز _
_يستحق كل خير ومحبه .. اتمنى اتعرف عليه على الحقيقه _
_واحب اوجه ليه رساله .. استمر فى كتاباتك ولكن احتفظ بها فى ملف واحد وانشرها لنا لكى نستفيد منها كثير _
_ولا تدعها متبعثره تزول مع الايام _
_ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحميك ويسعدك_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

اختيارك رائع يا جوجو
فعلا جون حد جدع وجميل جدا
وبيسئل علي اصحابه حتي لو هما مقرصين معاه
زي كدا
هههههههههههههه
دا غير انه بقي شاعر جامد قوي
ودايما بيكتب كلمات روعه 
والاهم انها باحساس صادق وعالي قوي
ربنا يارب يفرحه ويحقق كل امانيه
ويقويك علي الجيش ويخلصه علي خير
وينورنا دايما في كل اجازه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جووووووووووووووووووون حديد هارتي 
جون اخ جدع جدا جدا جدا 
وصاحب صاحبه 
وتلاقيه جنبك في المواقف الصعبه 
ورخم ودمه يلطش 
بس كده كفايه عليه​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الاميرة بخدمتها tasoni queena*




just member قال:


> *وهلا رجعتلكم من تاني*​
> *وها المرة معيا عضو اكتير محبوب*
> *واد جدع وابن بلد بحق*
> *وخفة دمة ومرحة عسول اكتير*
> ...


_* كتير عليا الكلام دا  بامانه *_
_*مش عارف اقولك ايه  بس ربنا يخليك يا جوجو *_
_*وبامانه انت  حد  جميل اووووووووى وربنا يديم  المحبه بينا *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




KOKOMAN قال:


> tasoni queena :تاسونى معرفتى بيها من خلال المشاركات فقط
> 
> بس من خلال مشاركتها انها شخصيه جميله ومميزه
> _وتستحق كل خير ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك ومحبتك._
> ...


_*صدقنى يا كوكو   الكلام دا  حاجة  كبيرة اوى وانى اسمعه من حد زيك  فدا  شرف كبير اوى ليا  ومستحقهوش *_
_*واكيد اكيد مش هسيبك غير لما اشوفك واقعد معاك كمان *_
_*يعنى هنتقابل هنتقابل *_
_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك وانا بعمل  كل دا  وبحاول الم فيهم على قد ماقدر*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جوووووون اروع شخصية بقابلها في المنتدى 
طيب كثير وصديق راااااااااااائع 
ربنا معاك يا غالي ويحل مشاكيلك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




Gospel Life قال:


> اختيارك رائع يا جوجو
> فعلا جون حد جدع وجميل جدا
> وبيسئل علي اصحابه حتي لو هما مقرصين معاه
> زي كدا
> ...


_*يالهوووووووووووووى  نفين رمزى باشا*_
_*منوووووووورة يا نيفووووووو*_
_*بجد  الكلام دا  جميل اوى وانيك تقولى عليا  شاعر فدى فى حد زاتها  كبيرة *_
_*يا جدعان انا غلبان  ولا بعرف اكتب ولا بعمل اى حاجة*_
_*ربنا يخليكى يا نفين وانا اللى مقصر معاكى  اليومين دول  سامحينى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> جووووووووووووووووووون حديد هارتي​
> جون اخ جدع جدا جدا جدا
> وصاحب صاحبه
> وتلاقيه جنبك في المواقف الصعبه
> ...


* عياااااااااااااااان افندى  حسين عزمى :a63:*
*وانا مقصر معاك بتقول عليا جدع*
*يا راجل قول كلام غير دا *
*وانا فعلآ رخم المهم انت حد جميل  وطيب اوووى*
*وبجد فرحان انى اتعرفت على حد زيك :hlp::hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




أنجيلا قال:


> جوووووون اروع شخصية بقابلها في المنتدى
> 
> طيب كثير وصديق راااااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا معاك يا غالي ويحل مشاكيلك ويفرح قلبك​


_*ربنا يخليكى يا انجيلا  بجد انتى حد جميل وطيوب ودمه خفيف اوووووووى*_
_*وخربتى بيتى هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*مرسى يا انجيلا وكله للخير :t31::t31:*_​


----------



## soso a (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جون مع انى مشفتش مشاركاته كتييييييير 

بس بحسه شخص مرح

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكون معاااااااك 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا يخليكى يا انجيلا  بجد انتى حد جميل وطيوب ودمه خفيف اوووووووى*_
> _*وخربتى بيتى هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*مرسى يا انجيلا وكله للخير :t31::t31:*_​



لسه مخربتش وله حاجة
لسه الوقت بكييييييير عشان تقول الجملة ده هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

*جوووووووون البرنس حــــــــــبيبى

ذوووووووق وعسل ودماغه كبيره 

شوفته مره فى السريع كدة مش هاتتحسب لازم قعدة طووووويله ههههههههه


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> * عياااااااااااااااان افندى  حسين عزمى :a63:*
> *وانا مقصر معاك بتقول عليا جدع*
> *يا راجل قول كلام غير دا *
> *وانا فعلآ رخم المهم انت حد جميل  وطيب اوووى*
> *وبجد فرحان انى اتعرفت على حد زيك :hlp::hlp::hlp:*​


مقصر في ايه بس يا عنا 
ربنا يخليك ويفرحك يا رب


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




أنجيلا قال:


> لسه مخربتش وله حاجة
> 
> 
> لسه الوقت بكييييييير عشان تقول الجملة ده هههههههههههههههه​


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ماشى  هستنى لحد لما  يحص وبعد  كدا هقول*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




soso a قال:


> جون مع انى مشفتش مشاركاته كتييييييير​
> 
> بس بحسه شخص مرح​
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكون معاااااااك ​
> ...


_* ربنا يخليكى يا سوسو  *_
_*والضحكة دى تدل انك انت اللى مرح مش انا *_
_*نورتى*_​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ماشى  هستنى لحد لما  يحص وبعد  كدا هقول*_​


لالالا  لو هتقول  قول هنا
فضولي بقي وعايز فضايح 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




marcelino قال:


> *جوووووووون البرنس حــــــــــبيبى*​
> 
> *ذوووووووق وعسل ودماغه كبيره *​
> *شوفته مره فى السريع كدة مش هاتتحسب لازم قعدة طووووويله ههههههههه*​


_*ربنا يخليك يا مارووووووووو  *_
_*ياباشا  احنا نتحاسب واللى انت عاوزه هعمله*_
_*ونالحساب عن القهوجى*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*نورت يا مارو*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




just member قال:


> لالالا لو هتقول قول هنا
> فضولي بقي وعايز فضايح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*انجيلا تقولك بقى لانى بصراحة مش عارف*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
​


----------



## ارووجة (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جون طيب وكتاباته حلوة

وفكرة الموضوع حلوة الرب يباركك


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جون هو انا عندي اللي جون 
بجد حد لذيذ جدا جدا وانا بحترمة وبعزة كتييييييييييييييييير


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




ارووجة قال:


> جون طيب وكتاباته حلوة
> 
> وفكرة الموضوع حلوة الرب يباركك


_*مرسى يا ارووجة  ربنا يبركيك *_
_*نورتى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




abokaf2020 قال:


> جون هو انا عندي اللي جون
> بجد حد لذيذ جدا جدا وانا بحترمة وبعزة كتييييييييييييييييير


_* وانا اكيد  بحترميك وانتى عارفة *_
_*وبامانه من الشخصيات اللى صعب الواحد يلاقى زيها اليومين دول *_
_*بنت بمليون راجل بجد*_
_*ربنا يفرح ياباشا وبجد نورتى*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*



just member قال:


> لالالا  لو هتقول  قول هنا
> فضولي بقي وعايز فضايح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



متخليها مستورة:08:
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جوووووووووووون

مش هعرف اقول عليه ايه لانه عارف غلاوته عندي

جون بجد صديق واخ وقريب مني جدا 

حد بجد مينفعش نقول عليه غير انه جدع اوي اوي وفي اي موقف دايما بلاقيه واقف جنبي

عايزه اقولك يا جون ميرسي بجد لانك بتستحمل كأبتي ورخمتي هههههههههههه

بجد انت صديقي الانتيخ هههههههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك دايما يا دفعه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## sparrow (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

اختيار جميل يا جوجو كالعادة
جون شخصيه طيبه جداا وجدعه كمان  ودايما بيسال علي اصحابه
دا غير انه موهوب وكتباته كلها جميله 
ربنا يخرجه من الجيش علي خير ويفرحه دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




روزي86 قال:


> جوووووووووووون​
> 
> مش هعرف اقول عليه ايه لانه عارف غلاوته عندي​
> جون بجد صديق واخ وقريب مني جدا ​
> ...


_*دفعة*_
_*ماشى يا ست نصة  *_
_*متشكرين ورخمتيك  دى بقيت شيئ عادى *_
_*ومتعودين عليه :smil15::smil15:*_
_*بس  حاسس ان فى مرة هتلاقينى فجرتيك  :new6::new6:*_
_*ربنا واحدة اللى يعلم بغلاوتيك واكيد انتى حاسه بكدا *_
_*فرصة سعيدة ومش عاوز اشوف وشيك هنا تانى :new6:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




sparrow قال:


> اختيار جميل يا جوجو كالعادة
> جون شخصيه طيبه جداا وجدعه كمان ودايما بيسال علي اصحابه
> دا غير انه موهوب وكتباته كلها جميله
> ربنا يخرجه من الجيش علي خير ويفرحه دايما


_*ربنا يخليكى يا سبارووووو *_
_*بجد كلام كتير عليا اووووووى*_
_*وفرحنى كتير  ربنا يخليكى ويسمع منيك*_
_*ويفرحك انتى كمان *_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

*جووون انسان طيب ومخلص لاصدقائه لابعد حد
بتمناله من قلبى كل  الخير*


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*دفعة*_​
> _*ماشى يا ست نصة  *_​
> _*متشكرين ورخمتيك  دى بقيت شيئ عادى *_​
> _*ومتعودين عليه :smil15::smil15:*_​
> ...




ههههههههههه يالهوز يالهوز
مش تكسفني بقي يا جون:act23: هههههههه

انا ورايا شغل مش هقدر استني في الموضوع ده كتير

مش كل شوية تقولي خليكي قاعده هههههههههههههه:boxing::act23: كوبه في وشك​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يالهوز يالهوز
> مش تكسفني بقي يا جون:act23: هههههههه​
> انا ورايا شغل مش هقدر استني في الموضوع ده كتير​
> مش كل شوية تقولي خليكي قاعده هههههههههههههه:boxing::act23: كوبه في وشك​


*يلا يا  ختى هشت مش عاوز اشوفيك تانى :act23::act23:*
*ال تكسف ال :thnk0001:*
*نصة  هفجريك :mus13::mus13:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

*جووووووون الدووووووووفعة
حامى من حماة مصر دلوقتى
وراجل لابس الزى العسكرى 
تحيا مصر من الاخر يعنى ههههههههههههههه

جون بجد شخصية طيوبة خالص وحبوب وانا بعزه كتيير وهو عارف معزته عندى 
وكفاية كدة بقا عشان الحسد  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يلا يا  ختى هشت مش عاوز اشوفيك تانى :act23::act23:*​
> *ال تكسف ال :thnk0001:*​
> *نصة  هفجريك :mus13::mus13:*​




ههههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك

يالهوي عليا وانا هادية وكاميلة كده هههههههههههههه:bud::mus13:​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جووووووون الدووووووووفعة​*
> *حامى من حماة مصر دلوقتى*
> *وراجل لاسب الزى العسكرى *
> *تحيا مصر من الاخر يعنى ههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


_*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*داخله تتريقى عليا  صح *_
_*ماشى يا ستى*_
_*وعلى العموم انا كمان بعزيك  بجد وبفرح اوى لما  بتكونى مبسوطة  يارب تفضلى كدا ع طول  *_
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ع طول *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك​
> يالهوي عليا وانا هادية وكاميلة كده هههههههههههههه:bud::mus13:​


_* كاميله دى اخت كميل*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*هشت يا بت من هنااااا:act23::act23:*_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جون دا عمو الغالى ابو نسب يعنى ههههههههههههه

بجد هو شخصيه كويسه جدا وحد محترم ودفعه وحاجات كتير وكفايه انه بيسهر على حمايتنا وهو الأن أخونجى انتوا نسيتوا ان الجيش بقى اخوان وكتير بيطلع ويقول احنا مش اخوان اذاى تتهمونا بكدا  يعنى الحمدلله 

جون حد بجد يستاهل كل شكر على كل ابتسامه رسمها على وجه اى حد مننا سواء كان ساعده فى حل مشكله او اتكلم معاه فى ضيقه وفرحه دون معرفه الموضوع او اى حاجه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

اه اسفه نسيت اشكرك ياجوجو على الموضوع الجميل دا بجد ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك يا اخى الرائع


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




tota bent elmaseh قال:


> جون دا عمو الغالى ابو نسب يعنى ههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد هو شخصيه كويسه جدا وحد محترم ودفعه وحاجات كتير وكفايه انه بيسهر على حمايتنا وهو الأن أخونجى انتوا نسيتوا ان الجيش بقى اخوان وكتير بيطلع ويقول احنا مش اخوان اذاى تتهمونا بكدا يعنى الحمدلله
> 
> جون حد بجد يستاهل كل شكر على كل ابتسامه رسمها على وجه اى حد مننا سواء كان ساعده فى حل مشكله او اتكلم معاه فى ضيقه وفرحه دون معرفه الموضوع او اى حاجه


_* ههههههههههههههههه*_
_*اخوانجى يالهوى  هتحللى دمى كدا*_
_*وهاخد  طرد من اقرب   عضو نشيط*_
_*ههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يخليكى يا توتا انتى  بجد  حد عسل اووووووى *_
_*وطيوبة وربنا يفرحك ع طول والكلام دا تقريبا كدا لحد تانى مش ليا*_
_*وخالى باليك ان عيون ربنا هى اللى سهرانه عغلى حمايتنا*_
_*مش عيون جون الغلبان*_
_*مرسى يا توتا كلاميك جميل اوووووى*_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*اخوانجى يالهوى هتحللى دمى كدا*_
> _*وهاخد طرد من اقرب عضو نشيط*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه

ماتخافش بهزر انت سلفى بس مش اخوانجى
وميرسى ليك وصدقنى الكلام دا ليك مش لحد تانى واكيد طبعا عيون ربنا سهرانه علينا 

وانت كلامك اجمل 

وبلاش تواضع يادفعه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماتخافش بهزر انت سلفى بس مش اخوانجى
> وميرسى ليك وصدقنى الكلام دا ليك مش لحد تانى واكيد طبعا عيون ربنا سهرانه علينا
> ...


_* عليا الطلاج هتحللى عضويتى كدا*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ماشى يا ست توتا مرسى يا قمر لكلاميك اللى بجد مفرحنى اوووووووى*_​


----------



## MAJI (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

اهلا بjesuslovejohn  
وانا اقول ياربي ليه jesuslovejohn اشمعنى جون ؟!!اثاري لانه هو جون  
عرفته من مشاركاته الكثيرة والموضوعية وانه شخص يحبه الجميع
بالعراقي  محبوب
وباللبناني مهضوم
وبالمصري ؟؟؟يمكن جدع 
الرب معاك ويحميك


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

*جون .. تعجز الكلمات عن وصفك أخي الغالي 
بس بإختصار جون إنسان طيب جدااااااااا جداااا وصديق حقيقي بجد وقلبه على الجميع 
وبسميه شاعر المنتدى لأنه كلماته تعبر عن إحساس راااائع وجميييل 

ربنا يخليك يا جووووون و يوفقك بحياتك 
لأنك بجد تستاهل كل الخير  ​*


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




tota bent elmaseh قال:


> اه اسفه نسيت اشكرك ياجوجو على الموضوع الجميل دا بجد ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك يا اخى الرائع


لا تشكريني
انا ياللي اشكر محبتك الجميلة ووجودك بالموضوع
نورتينا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جون شخص جميل جدااا
وكتاباته اكثر من رااائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمي موهبتك اخي الغالي​ 
مرسي للاختيار الجميل يا جوجو​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




MAJI قال:


> اهلا بjesuslovejohn
> وانا اقول ياربي ليه jesuslovejohn اشمعنى جون ؟!!اثاري لانه هو جون
> عرفته من مشاركاته الكثيرة والموضوعية وانه شخص يحبه الجميع
> بالعراقي محبوب
> ...


 
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يخليك يا باشا  بجد كتير عليا  كل دا  *_
_*مرسى ومش عارف ارد اقول ايه بصراحة*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




Rosetta قال:


> *جون .. تعجز الكلمات عن وصفك أخي الغالي ​*
> *بس بإختصار جون إنسان طيب جدااااااااا جداااا وصديق حقيقي بجد وقلبه على الجميع *
> *وبسميه شاعر المنتدى لأنه كلماته تعبر عن إحساس راااائع وجميييل *​
> *ربنا يخليك يا جووووون و يوفقك بحياتك *
> ...


_* دانتى علشان حد كويس وجميل فبتشوفى كل الناس كدا ودا بجد*_
_*من اجمل الشخصيات اللى عرفتها فى  المنتدى *_
_*ربنا يبركك ويحميكى *_
_*ويحافظ عليكى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> جون شخص جميل جدااا​
> وكتاباته اكثر من رااائعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمي موهبتك اخي الغالي​
> 
> مرسي للاختيار الجميل يا جوجو​


_*ربنا يخليكى *_
_*رد جميل اووووووى*_
_*نورتى يا مكة وانتى حد جميل جدآآآ*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جون بجد حد جدع اوي
وطيب جدا جدا
مشكلته ان حساس زيادة عن اللزوم وده مش حلو عشان صحته :d
بتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك الجايه يابوب


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

وااااااااااااااااو حلقة رووووعة
واختيار جميل جدا كالعادة يا جوجو

*جونا 
دا انا هكتب مقال ههههههههه
جونا شخصية جميلة جدا جدا
صديق بجد ومش بيتاخر عنك فاى حاجة
من الشخصيات القريبة منى هنا فالمنتدى
طيب جدااااااااا ومش بيحب يزعل حد 
ولو حد زعل منه بيروح يصالحه ولو عرفان حد 
تعبان او متضايق يحاول يخفف عنه
او انطباع لى عن جونا كان انه شخصية طيبة وجميلة 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

جوووووووووون

من الناس المحترمة جدا هنا فى المنتدى

وشخصيته جميلة ومرحة

المجند جونا حارس مصر الامين ههههههههههه


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

*شكرا اكتير الك جون وانك سمحتلنا بأستضافتك الغالية اكتير علي قلوبنا
وانو  اتيح لنا فرحة بأنو نعبرلك عن  محبتنا الك يا صديقنا الغالي
كل سنة وانت طيب 
وربنا يحفظك بكل الوقت امين
وديما نشوفك بخير يارب


هلا برجعلكم بشخصية جديدة 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

*جون من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا بجد*
*محب للجميع بيساعد الكل*
*لقبه خادم محب*​


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*

*هلا ورجعتلكم مرة تانية مع عضو جديد*
*العضو هو احدي اعمدة الخير والحنية الكبيرة*
*هي من امهات المنتدي الغاليين علي قلوبنا جداا*
*ذوقها ديما عالي ومحبة للخير وديما مشاركة بنشاط وحيوية بخدمتها ياللي هي بمنتهي الجمال معنا*
*الام الجميلة هي*​*besm alslib*

*يلا احكو وفيا رجعة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*هي عسسسسسسسسسسسسولة خالص*
*وتصميماتها تحفففففففففففة بجد*
*بتمنالها كل خير وربنا يحافظ عليها*
*وتتعلم الصعيدي بقا هههههههه*
*منورة يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

اختياااااااااار عسل اوي يا جوجو

بسم الصليب دي حبيبة قلبي

واختي الكبيرة اللي بموت فيها

بجد شخصية لا توصف من حب وحنان ورقة وخفة دم وطيبة يعني بجد فيها كل شئ جميل ويتحب

بحب اقولك ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي وعارفه اني مقصره معاكي في السؤال لكن انتي عارفه مكانتك في قلبي وده من ساعة ما اتعرفت عليكي وانتي حد قريب ليا وكفاية تصميماتك الجميلة وزوقك لما بحتاج منك تصميم حقيقي منتهي الرقة والزوق

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حبيبة قلبي​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

أم جورج رمز من رموز المنتدى وأمنا وأختنا كلنا 
مشاركاتها في قسم الأخبار وكل الأقسام مشاركات جميلة جدا
وتصميماتها كمان رائعة
ربنا يحميها ويديمها للمنتدى​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*أختنا  besm alslib
أنسانه رائعه
فى تصميماتها وخدمتها ونشاطها
بقول ليها
كل سنه وهى وأنتم بخير​*


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*زى العسل  و من الشخصيات المؤثرة فى المنتدى 

بس مُصرين تكبروها ليه ؟ ههههههه 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

بسم الصليب دي عسوله خالص
انا بحب كل مشاركتها 
وخصوصا تصميمتها 
وكان نفس من زمان اقولها
اني معجبه بالتصميمات بتاعتها
بس جي الوقت دلوقتي علشان اقول لها
باسم الصليب 
كل تصمياماتك روووووووووووووووووعه ياقمر
وعلي فكره انا لسه دلوقتي جاني تقييم منك
ميرسي ياقمره علي التقييم
بس مش عارفه ليه البروفايل بتاعها مقفول عندي


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

_حقيقه لم اتعامل معها إلا من خلال المشاركات_
_ وتكون نادره ايضا __فى مواضيعى _
_بس كأنطباع شخصيه جميله جدا وتصميماتها روووووووعه _
_كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا فندم_
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*بسم الصليب شخصية عسولة جداااااااا
ومحبوبة من الكل
وتصميمتها حلوووووة اوى 
وبتحب تخدم 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
اختيار موفق يا جوجو
وكل سنة وانت طيب
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

بسم الصليب من اطيب واحلي وارق واجمل حموات المنتدي 
بجد جواها سلام داخلي ومحبه تكفي بلد 
وفنانه بكل معني الكلمه​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

حبيبيت قلبي بسم الصليب
من الناس الممتازه والمتميزه هنا
وهي بتحب كل الناس ومش بتحب تزعل حد منها
فنانه كبيره بقي
وهي عارفه انا بحبها قد ايه
_بتمنلها حياة جميلة مع المسيح ويرعها هى وكل اسرتها وتفرح باولادها يارب_​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

بسم الصليب حد حلو اؤى بجد
من اول ما دخلت المنتدى وهى ليها طابع خاص فى مشاركتها
معندهاش فى قاموسها انها تخش موضوع وتكتب مشاركه صغيره
ديما مشاركتها بتبقى حلوه اؤى وفيها فايده كبيير للى بيقراها 
بجانب تصميماتها الجميله جداااا
بتمنالك كل خير يا ام جورج


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



marcelino قال:


> *زى العسل  و من الشخصيات المؤثرة فى المنتدى *​
> ​
> * بس مُصرين تكبروها ليه ؟ ههههههه *​
> ​




ههههههههههه لا لو سمحت انا احتج

انا قولت اختي الكبيرة:66:

شطوره انا هههههههههههه:ura1:​


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




marcelino قال:


> *زى العسل  و من الشخصيات المؤثرة فى المنتدى
> 
> بس مُصرين تكبروها ليه ؟ ههههههه
> *​


يا سيدي ولا بنكبرها ولا شيئ
لكن محبتنا للأم اغلي واسمي محبة


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*الله عليك يا جوجو وعلى اختياراتك اللى زى العسل
بجد بجد بسم الصليب دى بقى حبيبة قلبى 
وبعيد عن انها الوكيله الرسميه لتوقيعى وصورى الرمزيه ههههههه
الا انه حقيقى ويمكن هى كمان عندها نفس الاحساس فى تشابه كبير فى ارائنا وافكارنا وده شىء بيسعدنى جدااا
ده غير ان حبيبتنا الغاليه من اول ما دخلت المنتدى وهى ليها بصمه وأثر جوه نفوسنا كلنا
تعاملاتها مع الكل بمحبه وتفاهم 
انسانه بجد بسيطه وتتحب بسرعه 
ربنا يسعدها وييفرحها بولادها ويديم علينا وجودها الجميل*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*أم جورج دي حماتي اللي مغلباني
كنت بقلها يا ممتي بس عرفت اني كنت بكبرها
بس بتحب اقلها يا ممتي وهي تستاهل كل خير
انسانه جميله جدا وروحها حلوه قوووي
ربنا يخليها ويحميها هي وكل اسرتها
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا ممتي وعقبال ماتفرحي
بميمو وجورج القمامير اللي زيك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

بسم الصليب 

مصممة صور ومحاورة اجتماعية 

وشخصية زى العسل بجد

يعنى فول اوبشن هههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

بسم الصليب من الاعضاء النشطيين جداا
وخصوصا في قسم الاخبار
غير انها حد بسيط وطيب جداا
كل سنة وانتي دايما بخير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى فول اوبشن هههههههههه




*البوتجاااااااز جه :t30:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




HappyButterfly قال:


> وااااااااااااااااو حلقة رووووعة
> واختيار جميل جدا كالعادة يا جوجو
> 
> *جونا *
> ...


_* ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*يا دودو  بجد بجد بجد  بجد انت حد جميل  جدآ  وقلبك الابيض*_
_*وحنانك على كل اصحابك*_
_*احلى حاجة وانت فنان جميل جدآآآآآآ*_
_*بجد يا ديدى شخصيه غاليه عليا اوووووووى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> جون بجد حد جدع اوي
> وطيب جدا جدا
> مشكلته ان حساس زيادة عن اللزوم وده مش حلو عشان صحته :d
> بتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك الجايه يابوب


 
_*ربنا يخليك يا مووووووون وانت حد غالى عليا وانت عارف بكدا *_
_*مرسى عل كلامك اتلجميل وهحاول اعمل بنصيحتك *_
_*مرسى يا مون*_
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




tasoni queena قال:


> جوووووووووون
> 
> من الناس المحترمة جدا هنا فى المنتدى
> 
> ...


_* ماشى يا  خاله *_
_*ليكى يوم يا كوينااااااا*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




just member قال:


> *شكرا اكتير الك جون وانك سمحتلنا بأستضافتك الغالية اكتير علي قلوبنا*​
> *وانو اتيح لنا فرحة بأنو نعبرلك عن محبتنا الك يا صديقنا الغالي*
> *كل سنة وانت طيب *
> *وربنا يحفظك بكل الوقت امين*
> ...


_* مرسى يا جوجو  انت بجد احلى ناااااااااااااااس*_
_*واحلى اصحاب  بشكركم  كلكم*_
_*وبس*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جون من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا بجد*
> 
> *محب للجميع بيساعد الكل*
> 
> *لقبه خادم محب*​


_* روكااااااااا الغاليه *_
_*ربنا يخليك وخادم ايه بس  مش انا *_
_*انا ااقل من كدا بكتيررررررر*_
_*ربنا يخليكى يا روكا ويفرح قلبيك ع طول *_​


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* مرسى يا جوجو  انت بجد احلى ناااااااااااااااس*_
> _*واحلى اصحاب  بشكركم  كلكم*_
> _*وبس*_​


يارب يخليك يا جون ويسعد قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




just member قال:


> *هلا ورجعتلكم مرة تانية مع عضو جديد*​
> *العضو هو احدي اعمدة الخير والحنية الكبيرة*
> *هي من امهات المنتدي الغاليين علي قلوبنا جداا*
> *ذوقها ديما عالي ومحبة للخير وديما مشاركة بنشاط وحيوية بخدمتها ياللي هي بمنتهي الجمال معنا*
> ...


_* متعملتش معاها  كتيررررر بس هى محبوبه وحب الناس ليها يدل على انها حد جميل *_
_*وتصميمتها جميله اوووووووى*_
_*منورة يا فندم*_​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*أم جورج 
صديقتي الغالية 
إنسانة طيبة لأبعد حد 
قلبها رقيق جدا 
مهضوووومة كتير 
حكياتها رووووعة 
وبيكفي إنها بترسملي البسمة على وجهي بالرغم من زعلي 
بحبـــــــــــك يا غالية :love45:

ربنا يحميكي و يحفظك 
لأنك عنجد شخصية رائعة جدا​*


----------



## Critic (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*جون حبوب*


----------



## Critic (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*بسم الصليب شخصية طيبة جدا و محبوبة*


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




just member قال:


> *هلا ورجعتلكم مرة تانية مع عضو جديد*
> *العضو هو احدي اعمدة الخير والحنية الكبيرة*
> *هي من امهات المنتدي الغاليين علي قلوبنا جداا*
> *ذوقها ديما عالي ومحبة للخير وديما مشاركة بنشاط وحيوية بخدمتها ياللي هي بمنتهي الجمال معنا*
> ...





*شكرا كتير على كلامك اللي ما بستحقه*

*والمشكله بس اني مش هعرف ارد عليه وغير كده هبتدي اتغر على الاخر هههههههههه*

*بجد ميرسي كتيرررررر على ذوقك ومحبتك الغاليه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هي عسسسسسسسسسسسسولة خالص*
> *وتصميماتها تحفففففففففففة بجد*
> *بتمنالها كل خير وربنا يحافظ عليها*
> *وتتعلم الصعيدي بقا هههههههه*
> *منورة يا قمر*​


*ميرسي يا قمرايه على كلامك اللي زي العسل زيك*

*وبجد مبسوطه كتير ان تصاميمي البسيطه بتعجبك *

*و على فكره بعرف احكي صعيدي هههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




روزي86 قال:


> اختياااااااااار عسل اوي يا جوجو
> 
> بسم الصليب دي حبيبة قلبي
> 
> ...



*روزايتي مش عارفه بصراحه ارد عليكي اقولك ايه*

*لانك عارفه بحبك اد ايييييييييه وبجد بعتبرك اختي الصغنونه هههههههههه*

*ومع ان كلامك كتيرررر علي بس بامانه فرحني كتير لانه من انسانه هي من اغلى الناس على قلبي *

*ربي يخليكي الي حبيبتي وما اتحرم من محبتك وطيبة قلبك اللي حببتني فيكي جدااااااااااا*
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



besm alslib قال:


> *روزايتي مش عارفه بصراحه ارد عليكي اقولك ايه*​
> ​
> *لانك عارفه بحبك اد ايييييييييه وبجد بعتبرك اختي الصغنونه هههههههههه*​
> ​
> ...




يا حبيبتي دي اقل حاجه ممكن احكيها فيكي 

يعني اختصرت الكلام كمان لان اللي في القلب كتير وانتي عارفه اكيد

ربنا يخليكي ليا ويفرح قلبك دايما يا اغلي انسانه عرفتها ​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> أم جورج رمز من رموز المنتدى وأمنا وأختنا كلنا
> مشاركاتها في قسم الأخبار وكل الأقسام مشاركات جميلة جدا
> وتصميماتها كمان رائعة
> ربنا يحميها ويديمها للمنتدى​




*راي وكلام بعتز فيه جدا ولو انو كتير علي بجد*

* وخصوصا انه من عضو مميز جدا بالمنتدى*

*ميرسي كتير ع كلامك الغالي *



​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




النهيسى قال:


> *أختنا  besm alslib
> أنسانه رائعه
> فى تصميماتها وخدمتها ونشاطها
> بقول ليها
> كل سنه وهى وأنتم بخير​*



*الرائع بجد هو رايك الغالي واللي بعتز فيه كتير*

*وكل سنه وانت طيب ياا رب ويحل عليك العيد وانت بصحه وسعاده*
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




marcelino قال:


> *زى العسل  و من الشخصيات المؤثرة فى المنتدى
> 
> بس مُصرين تكبروها ليه ؟ ههههههه
> *​



*بجد ما في اعسل منك ههههههههه*

*بس هي المشكله نسيت تحدد نوع العسل ليكون اسود ههههههههه*

*ميرسي كتير لكلامك العسل بجد *

*ومعلش انا اساسا كبيره يعني مش صغيره *
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




netta قال:


> بسم الصليب دي عسوله خالص
> انا بحب كل مشاركتها
> وخصوصا تصميمتها
> وكان نفس من زمان اقولها
> ...



*ميرسيييي يا قمرايه على كلامك اللطيف ده*

*وبامانه مبسووووطه جدا ان تصميماتي البسيطه بتعجبك ده شي بعتز فيه جداااا*

*التصييم كان على القصيده اللي بجد من احلى ما قرات لليوم *

*واعتقد انك مش عارفه تشوفي بروافيلي لانك مش مناضفه كصديقه ال مهخلص ردود هبعتلك دعوة صداقه اتمنى تقبليها يا قمره*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




KOKOMAN قال:


> _حقيقه لم اتعامل معها إلا من خلال المشاركات_
> _ وتكون نادره ايضا __فى مواضيعى _
> _بس كأنطباع شخصيه جميله جدا وتصميماتها روووووووعه _
> _كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا فندم_
> ​



*كويس اني بيصحلي من الرد هنا اني اعتذر عن تقصيري الكبير في المشاركات عموما*

*لان بامانه انا بشارك قليل اساسا واغلب مشاركاتي بتكون في قسم الاخبار او باني اعمل تصاميم*

*فبجد حابه اعتذر من الكل عن تقصيري معهم وهو طبعا مش شي شخصي انما بيقولو الطبع يغلب التطبع و انا مش عارفه اغير هالعاده اللي فيني باني احدد مشاركاتي في اقسام معينه *

*ميرسي كتير على كلامك الذووووق *

*واكيد سعيده ان التصميمات بتعجبك *

*وكل سنه وانت طيب ويا رب يحل عليك العيد وانت بكل الصحه والعافيه *
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *بسم الصليب شخصية عسولة جداااااااا
> ومحبوبة من الكل
> وتصميمتها حلوووووة اوى
> وبتحب تخدم
> ...




*طب بالذمه اتغر انا ولا لا بعد هالكلام كلو ههههههههه*

*ميرسي حبيبتي على كلامك الحلو وبتمنى اكون بستحقه*

*وكل سنه وانتي سالمه ياا رب ويحل عليكي بالصحه والسعاده *​


----------



## BITAR (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*بسم الصليب*
*لها بصمة خاصة فى قسم الاخبار المسيحية*
*وردودها لها طعم خاص جدا*
*الصراحة *
*المفروض *
*يدرس فى موضوع*
* يسمى فن الرد على الموضوعات*
*تشعر انك تقرأ رد اكاديمى*
*لها منى كل الاحترام*
*رغما*
* اننى لا اعرفها شخصيا*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بسم الصليب من اطيب واحلي وارق واجمل حموات المنتدي
> بجد جواها سلام داخلي ومحبه تكفي بلد
> وفنانه بكل معني الكلمه​



*احم احمممم *

*هو المثل مش بيقول مين يشهد لحماته هههههههههههه*

*وبص كوني حماتك بقى ومفتريه اخر حاجه هقول بطل مجاملات ههههههههه*

*لان لو حد ينفع يتقال عنه فنان فهو انت *

*بجد ميرسي كتيررر الك على كلامك اللي وان كان مجامله بس فرحني جدااااا*
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




govany shenoda قال:


> حبيبيت قلبي بسم الصليب
> من الناس الممتازه والمتميزه هنا
> وهي بتحب كل الناس ومش بتحب تزعل حد منها
> فنانه كبيره بقي
> ...




*مش عارفه ارد عليكي لاني بجد مستاهلش كلامك اللي مش بس حلووو اوي انما غالي علي كمان جداااااا*
*وع فكره مبارح كنت بسال عياد عليكي وبقولو انك واحشاني واني مش بشوفك *
*تسلميلي ياااا رب يا احلى جيوفاني على كلامك ورايك اللي ما بستاهله *
*ويا رب يحل عليكي العيد وانتي بكامل الصحه والسعاده ومتنعمه بمحبة وبركة الرب انتي واسرتك *​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بسم الصليب حد حلو اؤى بجد
> من اول ما دخلت المنتدى وهى ليها طابع خاص فى مشاركتها
> معندهاش فى قاموسها انها تخش موضوع وتكتب مشاركه صغيره
> ديما مشاركتها بتبقى حلوه اؤى وفيها فايده كبيير للى بيقراها
> ...




*كلام غالي جدا وبعتز فيه كتيرررررر *

*واكيد مبسوطه كتير ان التصميمات بتعجبك *

*المشكله بس ان مشاركاتي المش قصيره دي بتزهق الناس وانا مش بقدر اغير اسلوبي ههههههههه*

*ميرسي كتيرر على رايك الحلووو و امنيتك الغاليه *

*ويا رب يحل عليك العيد وانت باسعد حال وتكون كل ايامك سعاده *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*بسم الصليب من ردودها بحسها هادية و ارائها موزونة وبحس ان ليها حس فنى راقى كدة وبيبان جدا فى تصميمتها

ربنا يخليكى لينا ​*


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *الله عليك يا جوجو وعلى اختياراتك اللى زى العسل
> بجد بجد بسم الصليب دى بقى حبيبة قلبى
> وبعيد عن انها الوكيله الرسميه لتوقيعى وصورى الرمزيه ههههههه
> الا انه حقيقى ويمكن هى كمان عندها نفس الاحساس فى تشابه كبير فى ارائنا وافكارنا وده شىء بيسعدنى جدااا
> ...





*بصراحه مش عارفه ارد عالكلام الحلوووو ده بس اللي عارفه اني هتغر رسمي بعد كده ههههههههه*

*بجد تسلميلي يااا رب على كلاامك اللي هو اساسا كتير علي بس مش هنكر انه فرحني كتيرررررر*

*و فعلا انا كتير اوقات ببقى حابه اكتب رد بدخل الاقيكي كاتبه اللي كنت بفكر فيه*

*وده مش هزار او مجامله انما حقيقه فبكتفي بالتقييم ههههههههههه*


*وربنا يخليكي يا رب على دعواتك الغاليه جداااااا وما اتحرم من محبتك ابداااا*

*ويا رب يحل عليكي العيد  وعلى اسرتك بكل فرح وصحه وببركة الرب *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




besm alslib قال:


> *احم احمممم *
> 
> *هو المثل مش بيقول مين يشهد لحماته هههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



عليا الطلاج ما حصل 
انتي اللي فنانه ونص
وكلمه تاني هتلاقي الدبله في رساله خاصه :nunu0000:​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




mikel coco قال:


> *أم جورج دي حماتي اللي مغلباني
> كنت بقلها يا ممتي بس عرفت اني كنت بكبرها
> بس بتحب اقلها يا ممتي وهي تستاهل كل خير
> انسانه جميله جدا وروحها حلوه قوووي
> ...





*اه بجد بحبها ومش بس كده هفسخ خطوبتك من بنتي لو فكرت متقولهاش ههههههههههه*

*افترى رسمي *

*ميرسي ليك كتيرررر على كلامك اللي بعتز فيه اوووووي*


*وكل سنه وانت طيب ويااا رب يحل عليك العيد وانت بكل الخير والسعاده *

*وميرسي خاصه جداااا لدعوتك الغاليه للاولاد *
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




tasoni queena قال:


> بسم الصليب
> 
> مصممة صور ومحاورة اجتماعية
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه عجبتني اوووي فول اوبشن *

*ميرسي يا قمرايه على كلامك العسل زيك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




besm alslib قال:


> *اه بجد بحبها ومش بس كده هفسخ خطوبتك من بنتي لو فكرت متقولهاش ههههههههههه*
> 
> *افترى رسمي *
> 
> ...




*وليه الافتراء ده يا حماتي
وبعدين انا ادبست خلاص
هو حد يطول تكوني حماته
وانتي طيبه وبخير دايما​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *جووون انسان طيب ومخلص لاصدقائه لابعد حد*
> *بتمناله من قلبى كل الخير*


_* انا اسف بجد  تعديت المشاركة بدون قصد ويعلم الله  مش تزعلى يا ام قلب كبيرررررر*_
_*سورى مرة تانيه *_​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




sparrow قال:


> بسم الصليب من الاعضاء النشطيين جداا
> وخصوصا في قسم الاخبار
> غير انها حد بسيط وطيب جداا
> كل سنة وانتي دايما بخير



*ميرررررسي يا قمرايه على كلامك الغالي *

*وكل سنه وانتي بكل الصحه والسعاده ويا رب يحل عليكي العيد وانتي متنعمه ببركة الرب ومحبته *
​


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

اية يا جون 
الحكاية مش مستهلة خالص وبعدين يابني دي دونا
ام قلب ابيض وكبييييييييييييير


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المحب لشخص المسيح jesuslovejohn*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* متعملتش معاها  كتيررررر بس هى محبوبه وحب الناس ليها يدل على انها حد جميل *_
> _*وتصميمتها جميله اوووووووى*_
> _*منورة يا فندم*_​



*النور نورك *

*مبسوطه جدا ان تصاميمي بتعجبك *

*وميرسي كتيرررر لكلامك اللطيف *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




Critic قال:


> *جون حبوب*


_* انت الاجمل يا جميل  ربنا يخليك يا كريتيك*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> اية يا جون
> الحكاية مش مستهلة خالص وبعدين يابني دي دونا
> ام قلب ابيض وكبييييييييييييير


_* انا عارف صدقنى  وبجد هى كدا  بس حبيت اوضح اصل المشاركة دى ليها اهميه  خاصة جدآآآآآآآآ*_
_*مرسى يا جوجو  لاهتمامك*_​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




Rosetta قال:


> *أم جورج
> صديقتي الغالية
> إنسانة طيبة لأبعد حد
> قلبها رقيق جدا
> ...





*واااااااااااااااو *

*تسلميلي ياا رب على هالكلام اللي بجد كتيررر علي*

*بس فرحني كتيررررر لاني بحبك كتيرررر كتيررررررر وبكون كتير مبسوطه وانا عماحكي معك *

*وربي يبعد عنك الزعل ويديم عليكي الفرح والضحكه بكل وقت *


*وتسلميلي كتيرررررر حبيبتي عنجد مش عارفه رد *


*ربي يسعدك وينجحك ويفرح قلبك دايمااااااا *
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




Critic قال:


> *بسم الصليب شخصية طيبة جدا و محبوبة*




*من بعض ما عندكم *

*ميرسي كتيرررر لكلامك الذوووق *
​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

_تعملى معاها كان بسيط جدا بس فى البسيط ده بجد زوق جدا وفعلا من المميزات اللى فعلا بقدرها فى الشخصية اللى بتعامل معاها هى انها بتسأل قبل ما تخوض فى اى موضوع وده يديها ميزه تانيه وهى ان ده بيكون تقدير للى قدمها علشان متدخلش فى موضوع يزعل حد منها_
_يعنى من الاخر بتحاول تحط نفسها فى مكان اى حد بتتعامل معاه_
_وده اكتشفته من موضوع كانت سألت عنه انه يناسب ولا لاء_
_بجد رغم قلة تعاملى معاها بس فعلا من الشخصيات اللى بقدرها وبحترم رئيها_
_ربنا يباركها ويحافظ عليها هى وكل اسرتها_​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




روزي86 قال:


> يا حبيبتي دي اقل حاجه ممكن احكيها فيكي
> 
> يعني اختصرت الكلام كمان لان اللي في القلب كتير وانتي عارفه اكيد
> 
> ربنا يخليكي ليا ويفرح قلبك دايما يا اغلي انسانه عرفتها ​



*ربنا يخليكي لياااا يااا رب*

*ويديم عليا محبتك وكلامك الطيب واللي بيفرحني وبيشجعني بنفس الوقت *
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

بسم الصليب شخصية جميلة جدااا ومحترمة وذوقها اكثر من راائع في التصميمات
ربنا يباركها ويفرح ايامها

مرسي للاختيار الجميل يا جوجو​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




BITAR قال:


> *بسم الصليب*
> *لها بصمة خاصة فى قسم الاخبار المسيحية*
> *وردودها لها طعم خاص جدا*
> *الصراحة *
> ...



*بصدق رد فاجئني وفرحني كتيررررر  بنفس الوقت *

*لاني من اكتر المتابعين والمحبين لقسم الاخبار *

*فان حضرتك تكتب اني ردودي معقوله بصراحه شي اسعدني كتيرررررررر*


*بجد شكرا لحضرتك على رايك الرااااائع واللي بعتز فيه جدااااااااا *​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بسم الصليب من ردودها بحسها هادية و ارائها موزونة وبحس ان ليها حس فنى راقى كدة وبيبان جدا فى تصميمتها
> 
> ربنا يخليكى لينا ​*



*ميرسي حبيبتي على كلامك الورايك الغالي*

*وربنا يخليكي ويسعدك وكل سنه وانتي طيبه *​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عليا الطلاج ما حصل
> انتي اللي فنانه ونص
> وكلمه تاني هتلاقي الدبله في رساله خاصه :nunu0000:​



*هقولك زي مبتقول روزي *

*اهو انت بقى ههههههههههههه

وخلاص ههدي عشان الخطوبه متتفسخش مهو مستقبل بنتي برضو هههههههههه
*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




mikel coco قال:


> *وليه الافتراء ده يا حماتي
> وبعدين انا ادبست خلاص
> هو حد يطول تكوني حماته
> وانتي طيبه وبخير دايما​*



*هههههههههههه بيعجبني جدا دبلوماسيتك في علاج المواضيع *

*خلاص بقى مش هفكر افسخ الخطوبه مؤقتا طبعا هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههه بيعجبني جدا دبلوماسيتك في علاج المواضيع *
> 
> *خلاص بقى مش هفكر افسخ الخطوبه مؤقتا طبعا هههههههههههه*
> ​




*دايما فقساني يا حماتي​*


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




SALVATION قال:


> _تعملى معاها كان بسيط جدا بس فى البسيط ده بجد زوق جدا وفعلا من المميزات اللى فعلا بقدرها فى الشخصية اللى بتعامل معاها هى انها بتسأل قبل ما تخوض فى اى موضوع وده يديها ميزه تانيه وهى ان ده بيكون تقدير للى قدمها علشان متدخلش فى موضوع يزعل حد منها_
> _يعنى من الاخر بتحاول تحط نفسها فى مكان اى حد بتتعامل معاه_
> _وده اكتشفته من موضوع كانت سألت عنه انه يناسب ولا لاء_
> _بجد رغم قلة تعاملى معاها بس فعلا من الشخصيات اللى بقدرها وبحترم رئيها_
> _ربنا يباركها ويحافظ عليها هى وكل اسرتها_​




*
*

*كلام فرحني كتير و اللي فرحني فيه بجد ان حضرتك فاكر  الموقف كويس مع انه كان من فتره يعني *

*ومع ذلك قادر تحكم وتتكلم على اساسه وده بجد شي مميز *

*بيشجع كمان ان الواحد يضل يتعامل بنفس الاسلوب *

*وخصوصا لو هيسمع بعد فتره كلام رااائع من هالنوع *

*يعني تصرف تم بعفويه يكون سبب لاني اليوم اسمع كلامك وراي حضرتك فيني اللي بجد فرحني كتيررررر *


*ميرسي كتير لراي حضرتك اللي اضفلي شي جديد مش عارفه اوصفه بس حاسستو *​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> بسم الصليب شخصية جميلة جدااا ومحترمة وذوقها اكثر من راائع في التصميمات
> ربنا يباركها ويفرح ايامها
> 
> مرسي للاختيار الجميل يا جوجو​




*شكرا حبيبتي على كلامك ورايك الذووووق *

*والرب يوفقك ويجعل كل ايامك سعاده *
​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




mikel coco قال:


> *دايما فقساني يا حماتي​*



*ههههههههههههه امال انت فاكر ايه بس *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



besm alslib قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمرايه على كلامك اللي زي العسل زيك*
> 
> *وبجد مبسوطه كتير ان تصاميمي البسيطه بتعجبك *
> 
> *و على فكره بعرف احكي صعيدي هههههههههه*​


*اهو انتي اللي عسسسسسسسسسل وسكر كمان*
*يارب ديما مبسوووووووووطة*
*طب جولي اكده واشجيني:smile02*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




> هههههههههههه عجبتني اوووي فول اوبشن
> 
> ميرسي يا قمرايه على كلامك العسل زيك



طبعا يا قمر فول اوبشن دى اقل كلمة تتقال بجد

انتى من الشخصيات المميزة جدااااااا


----------



## تيمو (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

يعني معقول يكون الحكي عن ست الكل أم جورج وما ندلوش بدلونا  

الصراحة أول تفاعل لي مع أم جورج حفظها الله ورعاها سنداً وذخراً للأمة  كان في موضوع إلها عن الحجاب وأنها ترفض أن تكون ماسة (نسيت العنوان  ) ولكن وكوني كنت جديد ، وكنت محبط من الأعضاء يالي بيتفاعلوا مع الردود والمداخلات بأسلوب: شكراً لمرورك ، ربنا يباركك تعب محبتك ...... إلخ ، تفاجأتُ وإز بالزميلة أم جورج تكتب رد على مداخلاتي طوله متر ونص  الحقيقة انبسطت مع تفاعلاتها الغير العادية مع المواضيع ولا أخفيكم أنني بدأت أتابع ردودها ومواضيعها ..

أم جورج مميزة جداً ، شخصية استثنائية ، وبالفعل ربنا يحميكي ويحمي عائلتك ، ويتمجّد فيكم دائماً ..

حمى الله سوريا ، أهلها ، قائدها وترابها ...


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو انتي اللي عسسسسسسسسسل وسكر كمان*
> *يارب ديما مبسوووووووووطة*
> *طب جولي اكده واشجيني:smile02*​



*ربنا يخليكي ويسعدك يا سكره *

*بس اجووول ايه*

*منتي خابره زين ان الصعيدي بالزات مايتكتبش لازم يتسمع **هههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا يا قمر فول اوبشن دى اقل كلمة تتقال بجد
> 
> انتى من الشخصيات المميزة جدااااااا



*ربنا يخليكي ويسعدك يا قمرايه *

*بس هي عيونك المميزه عشان كده شايفاني زيك :36_3_16:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

بسم الصليب
انا مش اتعاملت تقريبا معاها 
بس بجد هي شخصيه مميزه وليها حضور رائع وواضح في المنتدي
وبتعجبني ردودها كتير لاني بلاحظ فيها دايما بحكمه جميله

ربنا يبارك حياتها وخدمتها يارب
ويفرحك دايما ويرعاها بحنانه امين
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه يا قمر


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




MeToo قال:


> يعني معقول يكون الحكي عن ست الكل أم جورج وما ندلوش بدلونا
> 
> الصراحة أول تفاعل لي مع أم جورج حفظها الله ورعاها سنداً وذخراً للأمة  كان في موضوع إلها عن الحجاب وأنها ترفض أن تكون ماسة (نسيت العنوان  ) ولكن وكوني كنت جديد ، وكنت محبط من الأعضاء يالي بيتفاعلوا مع الردود والمداخلات بأسلوب: شكراً لمرورك ، ربنا يباركك تعب محبتك ...... إلخ ، تفاجأتُ وإز بالزميلة أم جورج تكتب رد على مداخلاتي طوله متر ونص  الحقيقة انبسطت مع تفاعلاتها الغير العادية مع المواضيع ولا أخفيكم أنني بدأت أتابع ردودها ومواضيعها ..
> 
> ...




*على فكره اول تفاعل ما كان في موضوع انا ارفض ان تشبه المراه بالالماس*

*اول مشاركه كانت بموضوع تاني وكنا بتنتاقر فيه بس مو متذكره اي واحد بالظبط ههههههههههه*

*بس عجبني جداااا اسلوب الحوار اللي كان وخصوصا اني من النوع اللي ما بيكتفي بشكرا*

*ونورت او برد بسيط ويمكن هالشي من سلبياتي لان مش الكل بيتقبل الردود اللي بتكون متر ونص ههههههههه*

*بس ما بقدر اغير طبيعتي او سلبيتي ههههههه*

*وميرسي كتيرررر لكلامك اللي بعتز فيه كتيررررر ولدعواتك الغاليه *

*وخصوصا دعواتك لسوريا والله يسمع منك ويحميهااااا يااااا رب*

*بجد ميرسي كتير الك رايك كتير اسعدني *

​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




Gospel Life قال:


> بسم الصليب
> انا مش اتعاملت تقريبا معاها
> بس بجد هي شخصيه مميزه وليها حضور رائع وواضح في المنتدي
> وبتعجبني ردودها كتير لاني بلاحظ فيها دايما بحكمه جميله
> ...



*ميرسي يا قمرايه على كلامك الغالي واللي بعتز فيه جدااااا*

*وخصوصا انه من شخصيه كتير حبوبه وطيوبه متلك *

*وكل عام وانتي بكل الخير والسعاده والمحبه يااا رب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



besm alslib قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ويسعدك يا سكره *
> 
> *بس اجووول ايه*
> 
> *منتي خابره زين ان الصعيدي بالزات مايتكتبش لازم يتسمع **هههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكده عال العال 30:*​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*اسعدنا اكتير اكتير الحكي عنك يا غالية
وحبينا هيك جدا جدا 
شكرا الك ولمتابعتك الجميلة معنا
ولانك سمحتيلنا ان نستضيفك ونحكي فيكي كلمة طيبة لشخصك الحنون
ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل اسرتك
مرة تانية بشكرك

وهلا برجعلكم يشخصية جديدة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

استني استني جوجو 
الحق اخطفلي مشاركة ليها
لسه واخدة بالي
بسم الصليب شخصية زي العسل جدا ومرحة اوي
وبموت في لهجتها جدا
وطيبة وحنينة جدا
وانا بعزها بجد رغم اني مش اتعاملت معاها كتير
بس لله في لله كده​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

نسيت حاجة انا بعشق تصميماتها
بتكون جميلة جدا وذوقها في منتهي الجمال ورقيقة زيها​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

هههههههههههه
عسولة يا مرمورة اكتير انتي


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




marmora jesus قال:


> استني استني جوجو
> الحق اخطفلي مشاركة ليها
> لسه واخدة بالي
> بسم الصليب شخصية زي العسل جدا ومرحة اوي
> ...





marmora jesus قال:


> نسيت حاجة انا بعشق تصميماتها
> بتكون جميلة جدا وذوقها في منتهي الجمال ورقيقة زيها​



 
*يا لهووووي كل الكلام ده ليا انا هههههه*

*ميرسي يا قمرايه على كلامك الغاااالي اللي بجد كتير اووووي عليا*

*بس هو دايما كل واحد بيبص للناس بمنظور عينه *

*وانتي لانك طيوووبه اوووي فشايفاني بعين نفسك*

*بس مش هنكر مبسوطه جداااااا ان تصميماتي بتعجبك وطبعا بعتز برايك جدااااا *

*بجد ميرسي الك كتيرررر على ذوقك وكلامك الحلو متلك * 
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> *اسعدنا اكتير اكتير الحكي عنك يا غالية
> وحبينا هيك جدا جدا
> شكرا الك ولمتابعتك الجميلة معنا
> ولانك سمحتيلنا ان نستضيفك ونحكي فيكي كلمة طيبة لشخصك الحنون
> ...



*ميرسي كتير لكلامك الذووووق *

*وميرسي كمان لاستضافتك اللي بجد اسعدتني كتير لانها وصلتلي فكرة اعضاء بعزها كتير عني*

*وبنفس الوقت وصلتلي كمان فكرة اعضاء انا ما الي اي تعامل معهم وخلتني اتمنى يكون في تعامل هههههههههه*

*بجد ميرسي الك وميرسي كمان لكل اللي فرحوني برايهم وذوقهم *


*وهيو المكرفون معك من جديد هههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*

*هلا رجعتلكم  مرة تانية بشخصية جميلة
شخصية معروفة النا من اصالتها
بنوتة جدعة وبنت بلد 
فيها ذوق اكتير عالي
كانت غايبة عنا بفترة فاتت وكون حالنا مفتقدينها بمحبة كبيرة
وبنشكر المسيح هلا انو اتطمنا لحالها
الشخصية هي 
*​*سندريلا2009 *

*
 سندريلا المنتدي (وهايدا لقبها ياللي راح احكية فيها ) 
يلا احكو فيها وليا رجعة من تاني 

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عسولة يا مرمورة اكتير انتي





اهو انت يا جوجو بقي​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




besm alslib قال:


> *يا لهووووي كل الكلام ده ليا انا هههههه*
> 
> *ميرسي يا قمرايه على كلامك الغاااالي اللي بجد كتير اووووي عليا*
> 
> ...




صدقيني انتي تستاهلي اكتر من كده وليكي معزة خاصة عندي 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> *هلا رجعتلكم  مرة تانية بشخصية جميلة
> شخصية معروفة النا من اصالتها
> بنوتة جدعة وبنت بلد
> فيها ذوق اكتير عالي
> ...





نشنت يا جوجو
البت دي صاحبتي اصلا اصلا
هي بت جدعة وزي العسل وانا بحبها بجد
دمها خفيف وبتقف جنبي كتير
طيبة اوي وفيها كتير مني
اصلي اوقات بفضي نفسي واعلمها شوية حاجات من خبراتي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتمني ليها ان ربنا يفرج قلبها واشوفها مبسوطة وسعيدة وسليمة جسديا
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*سندريلا دى روحى
انسانة عسولة اوووووووى
وتتحب ع طول
ولها طابع خاص وبتحب تهزر على طول
برغم انها الفترة اللى فاتت 
كانت حزينة خالص
بسبرضه كانت بتهزر وشقية
منوورة الحلقة يا سندرا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى
اختيار موفق يا جوجو 
تستاهل تقييم على اختياراتك الجميلة دى
*​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *سندريلا دى روحى
> انسانة عسولة اوووووووى
> وتتحب ع طول
> ولها طابع خاص وبتحب تهزر على طول
> ...


*ههههههههه
معلش بقي  هنسامحها ها المرة 
وهي مش هتعمل كدة تاني 
ههههههههه
صح ولا اية يا سندريلا؟ 

شكرا  لتقييمك يا ديدي
ربي يباركك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*مش مممممممممممممممممكن بوتيتو فين ايامنا الحللللللللللللللوة
**والاياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الحلوة احم احم نرجع لموضوعنا اه سندريلا
**طبعا شخصية عسووووووووووووووولة خالص ومن ضمن تهيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنا يا فريووووووووووووز هههههههههههههه
**ربنا معاكي يا لولا وتبقي دايما مبسووووووطة
**واقدر اشووووووووووفك بقا وتبطلي ضحك في الفون ههههههههههههههه
برااااااااااااااااااااافو يا جوجو 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> *هلا رجعتلكم  مرة تانية بشخصية جميلة
> شخصية معروفة النا من اصالتها
> بنوتة جدعة وبنت بلد
> فيها ذوق اكتير عالي
> ...





*ميرسى ياجوجو لاستضافتك ليا بجد
ودى حاجة حلوة كتيير وتشرفنى طبعا

بس اعمل حسابك طالما انا دخلت الموضوع
الكل هيطفشششششش :smile01​**اللهم حذرت اللهم فاشهد بقا هههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




marmora jesus قال:


> نشنت يا جوجو
> البت دي صاحبتي اصلا اصلا
> هي بت جدعة وزي العسل وانا بحبها بجد
> دمها خفيف وبتقف جنبي كتير
> ...




*يخراشى يخراشى كل دة ليا انا ياكسوفى ياانى  :08:

واصلا اصلا انتى حبيبتى وبعتز يصداقتك جدااااااااا
 وبنبسط قوى اما بلاقيكى حلوة
وبكون عايزة اضربك واعضك اما الاقيكى مخنوقة ومش عايزة تفكى دة غير قفل بروفايلها اللى هتضرب عليه طبحا
وانتى عارفة معزتك عندى بجد اللى مش هتتعرف بالكلام
ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب واشوف فرحان

ونفس الجملة اللى بالاحمر دة ليكى برضو 
هااااااااااااااا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش مممممممممممممممممكن بوتيتو فين ايامنا الحللللللللللللللوة
> **والاياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الحلوة احم احم نرجع لموضوعنا اه سندريلا
> **طبعا شخصية عسووووووووووووووولة خالص ومن ضمن تهيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنا يا فريووووووووووووز هههههههههههههه
> **ربنا معاكي يا لولا وتبقي دايما مبسووووووطة
> ...


ههههههههه
يا بت انتي ركزي وبطلي ياللي بتضربية هايدا
ههههههه
شكرا يا روكا علي تقييمك تعيشي وتعطيني تقيمات ديما هيك
طماع انا :gy0000:


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ميرسى ياجوجو لاستضافتك ليا بجد
> ودى حاجة حلوة كتيير وتشرفنى طبعا
> 
> بس اعمل حسابك طالما انا دخلت الموضوع
> ...


ههههههههههه
اعملي ياللي بدك وانا هنفذ ياللي قلتلك علية
يلا جربي وانتي ياللي خسرانة يا امي 
انا شاكك فيكي كدة جاية وفايقة علينا
اما نشوف اخرتها معاكي يا ستي وراح نعطيلك فرصتك

نسيت اقول فعلا بجد منورانا ومبسوطين بوجودك بالحكي  عنكي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *سندريلا دى روحى
> انسانة عسولة اوووووووى
> وتتحب ع طول
> ولها طابع خاص وبتحب تهزر على طول
> ...




*ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى انتى اللى عسولة
وانتى كمان تتحبى اصلا يابت عشان كدة بحبك انا :08:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين اما بكلمك بقضى معاكى وقت لذيذ قوى بجددد
ميرسى ياحبيبتى لكلامك الحلو دة
ودة انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااانة :smil7:
وانتى طيب ياحبى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ميرسى ياجوجو لاستضافتك ليا بجد
> ودى حاجة حلوة كتيير وتشرفنى طبعا
> 
> بس اعمل حسابك طالما انا دخلت الموضوع
> ...


*طب يطفشووووووووووووو كده وهما هيشوفو اياااااااااااااااام:t26:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




just member قال:


> *ههههههههه
> معلش بقي  هنسامحها ها المرة
> وهي مش هتعمل كدة تاني
> ههههههههه
> ...



*
خلاص خلاص من غير ضرب بقا
سماااااااااااااح  المرة دى :08:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> يا بت انتي ركزي وبطلي ياللي بتضربية هايدا
> ههههههه
> شكرا يا روكا علي تقييمك تعيشي وتعطيني تقيمات ديما هيك
> طماع انا :gy0000:



*في ايه يا واد يا جوجو يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض*
*شايفني بضرب ايه انشاء الله اكيد بضرب نسكافيه :gy0000:*
*وماله يا جوجو تؤمرني :closedeye*










*
ما تتعودش علي كده كله بحسابه:gy0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش مممممممممممممممممكن بوتيتو فين ايامنا الحللللللللللللللوة
> **والاياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام الحلوة احم احم نرجع لموضوعنا اه سندريلا
> **طبعا شخصية عسووووووووووووووولة خالص ومن ضمن تهيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنا يا فريووووووووووووز هههههههههههههه
> **ربنا معاكي يا لولا وتبقي دايما مبسووووووطة
> ...




*
صباحو تسييييييييييييييييييييييييييح
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى على طول كدة مشردالى يابت انتى يابت
بس اييييييييية فكرتينى نفسى ترجع الايام دى بجد
مفتقداهااااااااااااااا 
وانتى كمان يابت عسووولة خالص اصلا
واما بنهيس انا وانتى و توتا نكون  حاجة اسبيشييييييييييييل
ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يلخليكى ليا ياحبيبتى ويفرح قلبك يارب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اعملي ياللي بدك وانا هنفذ ياللي قلتلك علية
> يلا جربي وانتي ياللي خسرانة يا امي
> انا شاكك فيكي كدة جاية وفايقة علينا
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههه
مش بخسر ابدا اانااااااااااا
فيها لاخفيها بقا ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك ياجوجو الموضوع منور بكل الاعضاء الحلوين اللى فيها
حتى اللى بيدخلو يتفرجوا ويمشوا منورين  برضو ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> صباحو تسييييييييييييييييييييييييييح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى على طول كدة مشردالى يابت انتى يابت
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يا بت انا حتي مش قولت حاجة الله بقا*
*ليت الشباب يعود يوما:closedeye*
*وحلوة يلخليكي دي:gy0000:*
*يا ساقطة عربي:gy0000:*
*يا ابو تعليم مجاني:gy0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب يطفشووووووووووووو كده وهما هيشوفو اياااااااااااااااام:t26:*​





*ههههههههههههههههه
قلبك ابيض ياحبى
خلبها علينا بقا معلشى 
احنا الكبار برضو ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> قلبك ابيض ياحبى
> خلبها علينا بقا معلشى
> احنا الكبار برضو ​*


*ان كان كددددددددددددددده ماااااااااااااااااااااشي:closedeye*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا بت انا حتي مش قولت حاجة الله بقا*
> *ليت الشباب يعود يوما:closedeye*
> *وحلوة يلخليكي دي:gy0000:*
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
استرى عليا يابت بقا
الله ههههههههههههههه
يا ليت وليت وليت :closedeye​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ان كان كددددددددددددددده ماااااااااااااااااااااشي:closedeye*​




*يخليكى ليا :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يخراشى يخراشى كل دة ليا انا ياكسوفى ياانى  :08:
> 
> واصلا اصلا انتى حبيبتى وبعتز يصداقتك جدااااااااا
> وبنبسط قوى اما بلاقيكى حلوة
> ...





طب اتكلمي علي ادك يا شاطرة
لما تعرفي تطوليني الاول ابقي قولي هضربك
شعور متبادل يا حبيبتي
هههههههههههههههههه
يادي الفضايح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

اختيارك في الجون بجد يا جوجو

سندريلا بنوته رقيقه وعسوله خالص
تحسها كدا هاديه علي شقيه
كوكتيل يعني ومش عارف ازاي
بس هو كدا بقي هههههههههه غلاسه

دايما بحسها حزينه وزعلانه
ورغم دا بجد بتخفف عن الواحد لما كنت بكلمها وتفضل تهزر

وكفايه ان اسمنا زي بعض بقي
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرحها ويبعد عنها اي حزن والم
امين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> استرى عليا يابت بقا
> الله ههههههههههههههه
> يا ليت وليت وليت :closedeye​*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*والنبي عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يخليكى ليا :Love_Letter_Open:​*


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بتكزف:08:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*سندريلاااااااا
هاقول اييييييييه بس
بمووووووووت فيها يا ناس 
حتة بت عسل على سكر على كل حاجة حوة
بامانة بجد سدريلا شخصية جميلة جدا وانا بحبها خالص
وبحسها بتحب اللون المنيل الاسود زى حالاتى
وبجد وحشتنى ايام تهييسنا كلنااااااا انا وانتى واجدع بناااااااات
ربنا يفرحك يا حبوبتى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

اختيار مميز يا جوجو كالعاده سندريلا منوره ياقمر الموضوع بتمنالك كل السعاده في حياتك وكل سنه وانتي طيبه معلش بقي انا فون وعشان كده مش واخده راحتي ههههههه


----------



## Critic (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*سندريلا و ما ادراك بسندريلا :99:*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

سندريلا

شخصية جميلة جداااا وبحبها جدااااااا

بس حزينة على طول نفسى تبطل حزن شوية

ربنا يفرحك حبيبتى


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

دى بنت شعنونة يا جوجو وراكبها العصبى دايما 

بس برضوا سكرة وبحب ارخم عليها ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



احلى ديانة قال:


> دى بنت شعنونة يا جوجو وراكبها العصبى دايما
> 
> بس برضوا سكرة وبحب ارخم عليها ​


*شعنونة في عينك يا فادي:t26:*​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

اسكت يا فادي منشان معها حرس شخصي
الوحيدة اللي استضفتها بالحرس الشخصي بتاعها 
تخيل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

سندريلا شخصيه طيبه جدا وحساسه جدا
بجد من ضمن الناس اللي بتشرف اني عرفتهم من المنتدي


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*سندريلا بنوووته زى العسل انا بحبها خالص وبضايق اوووى لما اشوفها زعلانه ومخنوقه وبقلق عليها اما تغيب عننا  
ربنا معاها ويفرح قلبها *


----------



## rana1981 (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*بنت عسولة قوي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*سندريلا البرنسيسه انسانه جميله جدا
قلبها طيب بس كتير حزينه ومكتئبه
بعتبرها اختي واقرب الناس ليا من المنتدي
بعزها جدا وبحب ارخم عليها كتير
وعايز اقلها انسي كل الماضي وركزي في مستقبلك وبس
انشاء الله اشوفك قريب يا حجه عشان اللي بالي بالك
كنت عايز اسيح زي ماقلتلك امبارح بس الطيب احسن
تسلم ايديك يا جوجو زين ما اخترت​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

سندريلا بنت زي القمر وفعلا طيبة اوووي
ربنا يحميها ويباركها ويفرح قلبها دائما

اختيار جميل يا جوجو​


----------



## انريكي (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

سندريلا بنت طيوبه اوي 

وانا اتشرف في معرفتها 

لكن دامن اتكون حزينة 

ربنا ايفرح قلبها دامن


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




marmora jesus قال:


> طب اتكلمي علي ادك يا شاطرة
> لما تعرفي تطوليني الاول ابقي قولي هضربك
> شعور متبادل يا حبيبتي
> هههههههههههههههههه
> يادي الفضايح​




*ههههههههههههههه
خلاص بقا اسكتى مش هنفضح بعض هون بقا 
الله :love34:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




Gospel Life قال:


> اختيارك في الجون بجد يا جوجو
> 
> سندريلا بنوته رقيقه وعسوله خالص
> تحسها كدا هاديه علي شقيه
> ...





*وكمان طلعت توكتيل
ياحلاوة هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمرتى ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب
و صدقينى انا مش بعمل حاجة انتو تستاهلوا كل خير بجد
وكل دة بقا من زوقك ومحبتك ليا 
ربنا يديمها يارب ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *والنبي عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
> 
> 
> ...




*يخراشى على العام كدة
يا كزوووووووووفى :love34:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بتكزف:08:*​



:love45: :smil15:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *سندريلاااااااا
> هاقول اييييييييه بس
> بمووووووووت فيها يا ناس
> حتة بت عسل على سكر على كل حاجة حوة
> ...




*يالهوتى يخراشى بتكسفونى على العام يا قمرات انتو بقا
الله ههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين انتى يانوسة لو اتكلمت عنك مش هلاقى كلام على طيبتك وخفة دمك بجد
ومتفكرنيش بالايام دى احسن مفتقداااااااااها جدااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يخليكى ليا ياحبيبتى يارب ومش يحرمنى منك ابداااااااااا :new8:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




روزي86 قال:


> اختيار مميز يا جوجو كالعاده سندريلا منوره ياقمر الموضوع بتمنالك كل السعاده في حياتك وكل سنه وانتي طيبه معلش بقي انا فون وعشان كده مش واخده راحتي ههههههه




*ميرسى يا روزى دة من زوقك صدقينى
وانتى طيبة ياقمرة ربنا يخليكى
ههههههه لا ولايهمك فى بيتها ​*


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

_*البنت  الى فوق دى اخذت الموضوع لى نفسهااا *_
_*هههههههه*_
_*رومنسيه اوى البنت دى*_
_*هههه*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




Critic قال:


> *سندريلا و ما ادراك بسندريلا :99:*




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه كدة ياصديقى بس :fun_lol:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




tasoni queena قال:


> سندريلا
> 
> شخصية جميلة جداااا وبحبها جدااااااا
> 
> ...




*ميرسى ياحبيبتى دة من محبتك الجميلة صدقينى
وانا كمان بحبك كتيييير وبحب شقاوتك
وغصبن عنى الحزن دة طبع الدنيا بقا :fun_lol:
ربنا يخليكى ليا ياقمرى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




احلى ديانة قال:


> دى بنت شعنونة يا جوجو وراكبها العصبى دايما
> 
> بس برضوا سكرة وبحب ارخم عليها ​




*انا شعنووووووووووووونة
مبلاش انت يا فااااااااااااااااااااااااادى :smil15:

وانا كمان بحب اتعصب عليك :fun_lol:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شعنونة في عينك يا فادي:t26:*​




*ايون ياروكا اديله
حبوبتى يا ناس :love45:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




just member قال:


> اسكت يا فادي منشان معها حرس شخصي
> الوحيدة اللي استضفتها بالحرس الشخصي بتاعها
> تخيل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههههه
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون ياجوجو
:smil15:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انا شعنووووووووووووونة
> مبلاش انت يا فااااااااااااااااااااااااادى :smil15:
> 
> وانا كمان بحب اتعصب عليك :fun_lol:​*



على رائى المثل سكتنالو دخل بحمارة :fun_lol:

انا غلطان انى سكتلك اخر مرة

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> سندريلا شخصيه طيبه جدا وحساسه جدا
> بجد من ضمن الناس اللي بتشرف اني عرفتهم من المنتدي




*ربنا يخليك يامينا وانا بعزك كتير وربنا العالم
وانت  فعلامن ضمن الشخصيات اللى بكن ليها كل احترام وتقدير بجد
لان تستاهل كدة ياكبير
ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب ويديم المحبة بينا ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شعنونة في عينك يا فادي:t26:*​



وانتى مالك انتى يا بت :boxing:

تصدقى بقى شكلى هعمل معاكى الصح :act19:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




just member قال:


> اسكت يا فادي منشان معها حرس شخصي
> الوحيدة اللي استضفتها بالحرس الشخصي بتاعها
> تخيل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



طيب ياعم جوجو مش تقولى قبل ما اتكلم بقلب جامد 

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *سندريلا بنوووته زى العسل انا بحبها خالص وبضايق اوووى لما اشوفها زعلانه ومخنوقه وبقلق عليها اما تغيب عننا
> ربنا معاها ويفرح قلبها *




*ربنا يخليكى يادونا يارب
وانتى فعلا من الناس اللى جواها محبة كبيرة قوووى
ومجرد وجودك فى موضوعى دة شرف كبير ليا
ربنا معاكى ويفرحك بدونا الصغيرة يارب :love45:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




rana1981 قال:


> *بنت عسولة قوي​*




*ميرسى ياحبيبتى ربنا يخليكى
بجد دة كتير عليا
انتى اللى زى السكر بقا هه :new8:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




mikel coco قال:


> *سندريلا البرنسيسه انسانه جميله جدا
> قلبها طيب بس كتير حزينه ومكتئبه
> بعتبرها اختي واقرب الناس ليا من المنتدي
> بعزها جدا وبحب ارخم عليها كتير
> ...




*كوكوووووووووووووووووووو منورانى ياراجل
وانا مش هرد على كلامك ولا هعرف اقول حاجة
لانك فعلا بجد اكتر من اخويا وشوفت معايا ايام فلة ههههههههههههههه
بس تستحملنى غصبن عنك اومال اخوات كدة ولا اية :smil15:
وانا طبعا هشوفك عشان اللى بالى بالك  بسسسسسسسس :fun_lol:
وبلاش تسيح بقا استر على اختك وحياة الناس الطيبة دى :shutup22:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> سندريلا بنت زي القمر وفعلا طيبة اوووي
> ربنا يحميها ويباركها ويفرح قلبها دائما
> 
> اختيار جميل يا جوجو​




*ربنا يخليكى ياقمرة
دة كله من زوقك صدقينى
ربنا يحافظ عليكى ويفرحك ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




انريكي قال:


> سندريلا بنت طيوبه اوي
> 
> وانا اتشرف في معرفتها
> 
> ...




*ميرسى انريكى  لزوقك
الشرف ليا فندم
ربنا يخليك يارب
وانت كمان​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




كوك قال:


> _*البنت  الى فوق دى اخذت الموضوع لى نفسهااا *_
> _*هههههههه*_
> _*رومنسيه اوى البنت دى*_
> _*هههه*_​




*ههههههههههههه
اية اللى جابك هنا يابنى
كارت احمر على طول :smil15:

ربنا يخليك ياكوك 
مش قوى يعنى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




احلى ديانة قال:


> على رائى المثل سكتنالو دخل بحمارة :fun_lol:
> 
> انا غلطان انى سكتلك اخر مرة
> 
> ​




*ههههههههههههههههه
المرة الجاية هجيبه حاضر :fun_lol:​*


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*سندريلا  احب اطلق عليها الغائب الحاضر فى المنتدى
لاتشعر بوجودها بسبب هدوئها الشديد لكن ان غابت تشعر انة هناك شىء كبير قد نقص*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



just member قال:


> اسكت يا فادي منشان معها حرس شخصي
> الوحيدة اللي استضفتها بالحرس الشخصي بتاعها
> تخيل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*قصدك علي مين يا جوجو:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يخراشى على العام كدة
> يا كزوووووووووفى :love34:​*


:love45::love45::love45::new6:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> :love45: :smil15:​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ردتهالك:new8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ايون ياروكا اديله
> حبوبتى يا ناس :love45:​*


*الله بقا :love45:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> نحن نختلف عن الاخرون ياجوجو
> :smil15:​*


*ومش اي اختلاف يا لولا:fun_lol:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



احلى ديانة قال:


> وانتى مالك انتى يا بت :boxing:
> 
> تصدقى بقى شكلى هعمل معاكى الصح :act19:​


*شوف يا بلدياتي اتقي شري احسنلك:smil15:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*سندريلا انسانة رقيقة مرهفة الحس محبوبة ومحبة للجميع
شاعرة وفنانةومحترمةوهادية وعميقة التفكير  
انا بحبها جدااااا
واشكرك ياجوجو لانك اعطيتنا الفرصة ان تكلم عن العسولة سندريلا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




grges monir قال:


> *سندريلا  احب اطلق عليها الغائب الحاضر فى المنتدى
> لاتشعر بوجودها بسبب هدوئها الشديد لكن ان غابت تشعر انة هناك شىء كبير قد نقص*




*ميرسى خالص لزوق حضرتك
ودة كلام كتيير عليا
ربنا يخليك ​*


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

انا ما اتعملتش مع سندريلا قبل كده
بس حاسه انها انسانه هاديه ورقيقه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ردتهالك:new8:*​




*هههههههههههههههه
ماشى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ومش اي اختلاف يا لولا:fun_lol:* ​




*هههههههههههههههههههه
حاجة اسبيشيل كدة ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :love45::love45::love45::new6:​



:smil8::love34::love34::love34:​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*صديقتى الصدوقه سندريلا

او اللى كنا كدة يعنى 

من احلى ارخم ارق اعسل اللى عرفتهم عن قرب فى المنتدى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *سندريلا انسانة رقيقة مرهفة الحس محبوبة ومحبة للجميع
> شاعرة وفنانةومحترمةوهادية وعميقة التفكير
> انا بحبها جدااااا
> واشكرك ياجوجو لانك اعطيتنا الفرصة ان تكلم عن العسولة سندريلا​*




*مامتى مونيكاااا صدقنى كلام حضرتك بيخجلنى خالص
وانا مش استاهل الكلام الحلو دة كله
و حضرتك فعلا اللى  تتحبى وتدخلى القلب بسرررررعة جداااااااا
وانا بحبك خالص خالص  و ربنا العالم  :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




netta قال:


> انا ما اتعملتش مع سندريلا قبل كده
> بس حاسه انها انسانه هاديه ورقيقه




*ربنا يخليك ياقمرة
دة من زوقك
وبس كدة نتعامل ونتعرف وكل حاجة
انتى تؤمرى بس ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ماشى​*


*ما تمشي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> حاجة اسبيشيل كدة ​*


*ما بلاش السيرة دي*
*فاهماني صصصصصصصصصح فاكرة؟؟:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> :smil8::love34::love34::love34:​


*بتتتتتتتتتت بتتعصبي عليا*
*يومك مش فااااااااااايت:smil8:*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ربنا يخليك ياقمرة
> دة من زوقك
> وبس كدة نتعامل ونتعرف وكل حاجة
> انتى تؤمرى بس ​*




ميرسي ياقمره 
ويشرفني ويسعدني صداقتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




marcelino قال:


> *صديقتى الصدوقه سندريلا
> 
> او اللى كنا كدة يعنى
> 
> ...




*مارسلينو صديقى الانتيم  اللى مش بعرف استغنى عنه
حتى لو هو استغنى عنى بقا ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شوف يا بلدياتي اتقي شري احسنلك:smil15:*​



عليا النعمة انتى بق ولا تعرفى تعملى حاجة يا بنتى

انتى اخر اصلا تروحى تاكلى من طلعت وتنامى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



احلى ديانة قال:


> عليا النعمة انتى بق ولا تعرفى تعملى حاجة يا بنتى
> 
> انتى اخر اصلا تروحى تاكلى من طلعت وتنامى ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ان جيت للحق هو قريب مني اصلا:t30:*
*بس لما اشوفك بس يا فادي:11azy:*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ان جيت للحق هو قريب مني اصلا:t30:*
> *بس لما اشوفك بس يا فادي:11azy:*​



جيتلك على الجرح انا
طيب بالمرة بقى وحيات ابوكى نص فرخة مشوية احسن وحشتنى اوى منة :d​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى انتى اللى عسولة
> وانتى كمان تتحبى اصلا يابت عشان كدة بحبك انا :08:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين اما بكلمك بقضى معاكى وقت لذيذ قوى بجددد
> ...


يا كسوفى 
ع الملأ كدة 
طب خليها ع الميل حتى يا كسوفى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



احلى ديانة قال:


> جيتلك على الجرح انا
> طيب بالمرة بقى وحيات ابوكى نص فرخة مشوية احسن وحشتنى اوى منة :d​


*ههههههههههه*
*طب تصدق عمري ماكلت منه هههههههه:t30:*
*بس كده تعالي انت بس واجيبلك من عنده:t30:*​


----------



## مريم12 (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

*فكرة حلوة 

سندريلا دى بنوتة عسولة خالص

*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ما بلاش السيرة دي*
> *فاهماني صصصصصصصصصح فاكرة؟؟:a4:*​




*ههههههههههههه
ايون ايون
شبيشيل شبيشيل يعنى :fun_lol:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتتتتتتتتتت بتتعصبي عليا*
> *يومك مش فااااااااااايت:smil8:*​




*هههههههههههه
خلاص سماح مش فيا نفس ااضربك النهاردة :new6:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




netta قال:


> ميرسي ياقمره
> ويشرفني ويسعدني صداقتك




*مى تو ياقمرة ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




HappyButterfly قال:


> يا كسوفى
> ع الملأ كدة
> طب خليها ع الميل حتى يا كسوفى




*هههههههههه
براحتنا ياحبى
واللى متغاظ يقلدنا :fun_lol:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




مريم12 قال:


> *فكرة حلوة
> 
> سندريلا دى بنوتة عسولة خالص
> 
> *​





*ميرسى ياقمرة
دة كله من زوقك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ايون ايون
> شبيشيل شبيشيل يعنى :fun_lol:​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*بعد ايه ياختي:shutup22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> خلاص سماح مش فيا نفس ااضربك النهاردة :new6:​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*ولا انا ليا نفس اتضرب انهاردة اصلي بموت يا اوختي:mus13:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (30 أبريل 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*

يقال انها صحابتي وجدعة 
بس انا بسمع عنها بس


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> *اسعدنا اكتير اكتير الحكي عنك يا سندريلا
> وحبينا هيك جدا جدا
> شكرا الك ولمتابعتك الجميلة معنا
> ولانك سمحتيلنا ان نستضيفك ونحكي فيكي كلمة طيبة لشخصك الحنون
> ...



*بناء على طلب من جوجو وبسبب اجازته القصيره ولحين رجوعه لينا بالسلامه اسمحولى بمتابعة الموضوع مكانه مؤقتاً
ميرررسى سندريلا لوجودك معانا
بعد وقت قليل هنرجع للكلام عن شخصيه جديده تستحق محبتنا
  فأنتظرونا *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ولا انا ليا نفس اتضرب انهاردة اصلي بموت يا اوختي:mus13:*​





ي*لا يابت شطبنا بقا :banned:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




abokaf2020 قال:


> يقال انها صحابتي وجدعة
> بس انا بسمع عنها بس





*ههههههههههههه
وانا يقال اننا نعرف بعض برضو :t33:
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *بعد ايه ياختي:shutup22:*​




*استرى عليا بقا :kap:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *بناء على طلب من جوجو وبسبب اجازته القصيره ولحين رجوعه لينا بالسلامه اسمحولى بمتابعة الموضوع مكانه مؤقتاً
> ميرررسى سندريلا لوجودك معانا
> بعد وقت قليل هنرجع للكلام عن شخصيه جديده تستحق محبتنا
> فأنتظرونا *




*ميرسى يادونا ليكى ول جوجو بجد
انا اللى انبسطت بوجودى معاكم
وفى انتظار الشخصية الجديدة ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




just member قال:


> *هلا رجعتلكم  مرة تانية بشخصية جميلة
> مشرفه طيوبه وكلنا بنحبها
> بنوتة رقيقه
> فيها ذوق اكتير عالي
> ...



*mero_engel *​
*اسيبكم بقى مع مشرفتنا الجميله وليا عوده للمشاركه *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
ميرووووو روح قلبى 
*
*بامانة الكلام مش هيوفيها غلاوتها عندى نهاااااائى
شخصية عسل قوى قوى 
وهحاول اقول انها انجل انجل يعنى ( ربنا بيسامح ) هههههههه
طبعا الناس فكراكى هادية وانا هاسكت :t33:
وبجد كنت مبسوطة جدا انى قابلتها اكتر من مرة حداها و حدانا *:wub:
*بحبك يا دميل *:766ah:
*بس ماتقوليش لحد بقى *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرو انجل بحسها هادية جدااااااااا ورقيقة  وفى حالها كدة ​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن امنا الحنونة الغالية besm alslib*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *mero_engel *​
> *اسيبكم بقى مع مشرفتنا الجميله وليا عوده للمشاركه *


ميرس يا دونا علي الاستضافه الجميله 
وبتمني اكون ضيفه خفيفه


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> ميرووووو روح قلبى
> *
> *بامانة الكلام مش هيوفيها غلاوتها عندى نهاااااائى
> ...


هو الكلام دا ليا 
يالهووووووي بتكسف:smil12:
فعلا دي ميزه يا حبي الناس فكراني هاديه خليها سر بقي محدش سمعنا 
وانا كماتن مبسوطه يا حبي انه ليا صديقه جميله وجدعه زيك كده 
وعايزه اشوفك حدانا تاني يابت
وانا كمان بحبك مش هتيجي بقي تطلبي ايدي من بابا
خالص مش هقول سرك في بير مخروم


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

ميرو انجل بجد عسوله خالص

هي خدومه ورقيقه وهاديه بس مش قوي يعني
فيها شويه شقاوه لذيذه
وهي منغاشه بطريقه عسوله واكيد زيها طبعا
ربنا يفرحها دايما ويبارك حياتها


دايما اختيارتك جميله يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا فندم


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ميرو انجل بحسها هادية جدااااااااا ورقيقة  وفى حالها كدة ​*


ربنا يخليكي يا قمر دا من زوقك
واخده فكره غلط عني خالص انشالله عن قريب هخليها تتغير


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




Gospel Life قال:


> ميرو انجل بجد عسوله خالص
> 
> هي خدومه ورقيقه وهاديه بس مش قوي يعني
> فيها شويه شقاوه لذيذه
> ...


دا ايه الانطباع الجامد دا يارب اكون كده فعلا 
بجد بشكرك حبيبتي علي رايك الجميل اللي اعتز بيه 
وربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرو ــــــ^> انجيل 
اسم على مسمى  
*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




oesi no قال:


> *ميرو ــــــ^> انجيل
> اسم على مسمى
> *​


لالالالالالا مش معقول دا جووو اللي بيتكلم
اكيد\ بتتريق


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




mero_engel قال:


> لالالالالالا مش معقول دا جووو اللي بيتكلم
> اكيد\ بتتريق


انا اتريق عليكى 
اعوووووووووووووووووووووذ بالله


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




oesi no قال:


> انا اتريق عليكى
> اعوووووووووووووووووووووذ بالله


ما انا بقول كده برضه 
اصلي انا ملالالالاك فعلا :36_22_25: ههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرو ملاك يجول يصنع خيرا *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرو من البنات الا عرفتها فى المنتدى او اوائل البنات الا قدرت تحتضنى بمحبتها وطيبتها وجدعنتها وعقلها الكبير*
*لا ليها فى الكلام الكتير ولا القيل والقال هاديه وذوق جداا وحنونه اوى اوى 
انا اتعلمت منك درس وطبقته  وجاب بنتيجه هايله  ربنا معاكى حبيبتى *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرووو بنوته هاديه ورقيقه وطيبه 
مفتكرش فى يوم ضايقت حد ولا عملت مشكله مع حد
بتمنالك كل التوفيق يا ارق ميرووو *


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرو دى بحس انها اسم ع مسمى بجد
بحسها ملاك فعلا مع ان وجودها ملحوظ
 لكن هادية ومش بتعمل حاجة شريرة 
ع طول حب تخدم 
يعنى ملاك بجد
*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




Critic قال:


> *ميرو ملاك يجول يصنع خيرا *


شرير انت يا كريتريك:beee:
دا انا غلباااااااااان:yahoo:


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *ميرو من البنات الا عرفتها فى المنتدى او اوائل البنات الا قدرت تحتضنى بمحبتها وطيبتها وجدعنتها وعقلها الكبير*
> *لا ليها فى الكلام الكتير ولا القيل والقال هاديه وذوق جداا وحنونه اوى اوى
> انا اتعلمت منك درس وطبقته  وجاب بنتيجه هايله  ربنا معاكى حبيبتى *
> ​


بنوتي الجميله قد ايه ابنبسطت لما قولتلي طبقتي الكلام اللي اتفقنا عليه وجاب نتيجه
بجد انا مبسوطه بيكي يا حبيبتي
واشكرك بجد علي كلامك الجميل اوووي واتمني اكون كده فعلا


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرووو بنوته هاديه ورقيقه وطيبه
> مفتكرش فى يوم ضايقت حد ولا عملت مشكله مع حد
> بتمنالك كل التوفيق يا ارق ميرووو *


دونا اشكرك علي محبتك الجميله اللي دايما بتكوني قدوه لينا 
ربنا يخليكي يا احلي دونا بالمنتدي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> ي*لا يابت شطبنا بقا :banned:​*


*هههههههههه*
*اخس عليكي:spor22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن سندريلا المنتدي.. سندريلا2009*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *استرى عليا بقا :kap:​*


*خلااااااااص سترنا*:t32:​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *ميرو دى بحس انها اسم ع مسمى بجد
> بحسها ملاك فعلا مع ان وجودها ملحوظ
> لكن هادية ومش بتعمل حاجة شريرة
> ع طول حب تخدم
> ...


لالا اكيد قصدك علي حد تاني مش انا 
يمكن عشان لسه ما اخدتيش علي لماضتي 
بجد ميرسي خالص يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل 
دا انتي اللي سكر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




mero_engel قال:


> هو الكلام دا ليا
> يالهووووووي بتكسف:smil12:
> فعلا دي ميزه يا حبي الناس فكراني هاديه خليها سر بقي محدش سمعنا
> وانا كماتن مبسوطه يا حبي انه ليا صديقه جميله وجدعه زيك كده
> ...


*حااااااااااااضر جاى حداكم بس انتى قولى يارب
بابا عسل وماما عسلين حبايبى يعنى اكيد موافقين  
وصلحى الخرم اللى فى البير :t33:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميروو بنوته جميله وجدعه جدا
صحيح بقت ندله ومبقتش تسال زي الاول
بس بعزها جدا وبعتبرها اختي
وهي انسانه هاديه وزؤق جدا 
ربنا معاكي ويحميكي يا ميرووو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*حد دحيح منحي منوح انيح جووووووووووووووولي لع*
*بت زي العسل يعني من غير كلام*
*ونفسي بجد اشوفها مع انها بعديا يعني هع هع هع *
*منورة يا احلي ميرو*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميروعسولة وطيوبة وجدعةولذيذة ومحترمة
يابخت سعيد الحظ اللى يكون من نصيبك
    ربنا معاكى ميرو حبيبتى ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك ويوفقك فى كل أعمالك*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حااااااااااااضر جاى حداكم بس انتى قولى يارب
> بابا عسل وماما عسلين حبايبى يعنى اكيد موافقين
> وصلحى الخرم اللى فى البير :t33:
> *​


اما نشوف اخر البكش وهتيجي ولا لا 
اطمنك يا بنت العدراء يادوب بس اتوبيس وقع في بني سويف يعني الطريق مضمون هههههههههههههههه
ومدام بابا وماما وافقوا هتيجي امتي نجيب الشبكه وباقي الطلبات


----------



## جاسى (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

ميرووووووووو دايماً طيوووووووبه وهاديه
وتحس كدة انها زى العسسسسسسسسل 
لما بطننا وجعتنا من الحلاوه
ميرووو الرقه دى ماتنفعش معانا
لازم تشيلى سلاح وتركبى سيسى قصدى فرسه
تعالى عندى فى الحته بتاعتى وانا ادربك على الشرررر
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




mikel coco قال:


> *ميروو بنوته جميله وجدعه جدا
> صحيح بقت ندله ومبقتش تسال زي الاول
> بس بعزها جدا وبعتبرها اختي
> وهي انسانه هاديه وزؤق جدا
> ربنا معاكي ويحميكي يا ميرووو​*


حوووش يا واد السؤال مقطع بعضه 
وانت عارف معزتك يا كوكو 
ميرسي خالص علي رقتك في الكلام
مش متعوده علي كده انا ههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حد دحيح منحي منوح انيح جووووووووووووووولي لع*
> *بت زي العسل يعني من غير كلام*
> *ونفسي بجد اشوفها مع انها بعديا يعني هع هع هع *
> *منورة يا احلي ميرو*​


لع امنيح
وانا كمان نفسي اشوفك هيحصل قررريب اوعدك
وبعدين لو متقبلناش همسك في رقبه تويتي وفيتا 
عيب حتي نبقي جيران كده ومش عارفين نتقابل 
منوره بيكي يا جميل


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميروعسولة وطيوبة وجدعةولذيذة ومحترمة
> يابخت سعيد الحظ اللى يكون من نصيبك
> ربنا معاكى ميرو حبيبتى ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك ويوفقك فى كل أعمالك*​


عزيزتي مونيكا 
اشكرك حبيبتي من قلبك علي محبتك الجميله لشخصي الضعيف
يا رفقتي في الخدمه الالكترونيه 
ميرسي خااالص ليكي 
ويكون معاكي دايما


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




جاسى قال:


> ميرووووووووو دايماً طيوووووووبه وهاديه
> وتحس كدة انها زى العسسسسسسسسل
> لما بطننا وجعتنا من الحلاوه
> ميرووو الرقه دى ماتنفعش معانا
> ...


ياواد يا بلطجي انت:love45:
الف سلامه عليكي يا حبي 
امتي اجيلك بقي عشان ادرب علي الشراسه دي يا جاسي
هههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل واللي كله رقه هههههه


----------



## جاسى (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> واللي كله رقه هههههه



واخده بالى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




mero_engel قال:


> اما نشوف اخر البكش وهتيجي ولا لا
> اطمنك يا بنت العدراء يادوب بس اتوبيس وقع في بني سويف يعني الطريق مضمون هههههههههههههههه
> ومدام بابا وماما وافقوا هتيجي امتي نجيب الشبكه وباقي الطلبات


*هييييييييييييه قلبى ارتاح وشجعتينى ههههههههههه
دارى الحب شوية وخوفك عليا بالطريقة دى نتحسد نتحقد:a82::a82:
بقى بذمتك بعد اللى بالاحمر ده لسة ليكى عين شبكة وباقى كمان :new2:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

ميرو انطباعي الاول عنها ولا يزال 
انها هاديه جدا لابعد الحدود وطيبه جدا ومع نفسها كده
بتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




mero_engel قال:


> حوووش يا واد السؤال مقطع بعضه
> وانت عارف معزتك يا كوكو
> ميرسي خالص علي رقتك في الكلام
> مش متعوده علي كده انا ههههههههه




*ههههههههههههههه
طب انتي عرفه ظروفي
والشغل اللي مضيع اغلب وقتي
خليكي انتي الاحسن واسالي يا ندله
صحيح يابت مش تتعودي ع الرقه دي
مره من نفسك بس :t32:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> لع امنيح
> وانا كمان نفسي اشوفك هيحصل قررريب اوعدك
> وبعدين لو متقبلناش همسك في رقبه تويتي وفيتا
> عيب حتي نبقي جيران كده ومش عارفين نتقابل
> منوره بيكي يا جميل


*ههههههههههههه*
*امسكي يا اوختي امسكي:new2:*
*ربنا يدبر بقا وتيجي عندنا *
*انا عارفة يا اوختي يريضيكي كده نبقا ديران ومنشوفشي بعضينا:a82:*​


----------



## marcelino (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرو حد لذيذ ورقيق وهادى ومش بحس بوجودها

ويمكن فى حالها شويه او هى ليها صحاب معينين قريبه منهم
*​


----------



## Scofield (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*


ميرو بنوتة كويسة و دمها خفيف و حلوة
بس كفاية كده عليها
:beee:


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييه قلبى ارتاح وشجعتينى ههههههههههه
> دارى الحب شوية وخوفك عليا بالطريقة دى نتحسد نتحقد:a82::a82:
> بقى بذمتك بعد اللى بالاحمر ده لسة ليكى عين شبكة وباقى كمان :new2:
> *​


تصدقي صح ممكن نتحسد واهو شايفه بنفسك حبي وخوفي عليكي ازاي:big74:
ماله الاحمر دا دليل علي الحب ولا يكون ليكي قصد تاني :t32:


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ميرو انطباعي الاول عنها ولا يزال
> انها هاديه جدا لابعد الحدود وطيبه جدا ومع نفسها كده
> بتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك


انا معاك يا مينا انه هاديه بس مش زي ما اتنتو متخيلين 
اشكرك يا مينا علي كلامك الجيمل
واتمنالك انت كمان التوفيق


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> طب انتي عرفه ظروفي
> والشغل اللي مضيع اغلب وقتي
> خليكي انتي الاحسن واسالي يا ندله
> ...


وهو حد قالك انه انا كمان فاضيه يا استاذ ما انا بشتغل
اكيد يا كوكو هسال صدقني بس الدنيا بتاخد الواحد
فعلا استغربت علي الرقه دي قولت اتاكد وكويس طمنتني انك لسه بخير:ranting:


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *امسكي يا اوختي امسكي:new2:*
> *ربنا يدبر بقا وتيجي عندنا *
> *انا عارفة يا اوختي يريضيكي كده نبقا ديران ومنشوفشي بعضينا:a82:*​


قطيعه يا ختي انا عارفه متجيش طبعا
بس بجد هنتقابل قررررريب انشالله 
المهم بس محدش يكون عنده حاجه تمنعه


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرسى كتيرررر لااخيتار ميروووو
ميرو انجل  دى حبيبتى اسم على مسمى
ملاك بجد:36_3_15::36_3_11:
ربنا يفرح فلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




marcelino قال:


> *ميرو حد لذيذ ورقيق وهادى ومش بحس بوجودها
> 
> ويمكن فى حالها شويه او هى ليها صحاب معينين قريبه منهم
> *​


ميرسي يا مارسلينو 
كلكم هنا اصحابي واخواتي بس لاني مغلستش عليكم كتير 
نورتني


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




Scofield قال:


> ميرو بنوتة كويسة و دمها خفيف و حلوة
> بس كفاية كده عليها
> :beee:


لا كتير علينا والله يا حج ريموون:ranting:
هههههه ميرسي ليك يا ريمون


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر لااخيتار ميروووو
> ميرو انجل  دى حبيبتى اسم على مسمى
> ملاك بجد:36_3_15::36_3_11:
> ربنا يفرح فلبك*​


ملاكي الغالي هنا بجد كتير عليا 
كلامك دا شهاده اعتز بيها 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا غاليه 
ميرسي خااالص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> قطيعه يا ختي انا عارفه متجيش طبعا
> بس بجد هنتقابل قررررريب انشالله
> المهم بس محدش يكون عنده حاجه تمنعه


*انشاء الله ياقمر *
*ربنا يدبر الوقت المناسب*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

بالرغم اني معرفش ميرو لكن واضح انها شخصية جميلة جدااا 
وهادية ومحترمة ومحبوبة من الاعضاء
ربنا يباركك يا قمر ويحافظ عليكي​ 
مرسي للاختيار يا جوجو​


----------



## Scofield (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> لا كتير علينا والله يا حج ريموون:ranting:
> هههههه ميرسي ليك يا ريمون



تصدقى انا قلت كده برده يلا اهو كله بثوابه ولا تفتكرى اعدل المشاركة؟:beee:


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> بالرغم اني معرفش ميرو لكن واضح انها شخصية جميلة جدااا
> وهادية ومحترمة ومحبوبة من الاعضاء
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر ويحافظ عليكي​
> مرسي للاختيار يا جوجو​


انا بشكرك جداااا يا حبيبتي علي كلامك الجميل
واتمني نتعرف علي بعض اكتر الفتره الجايه
ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




Scofield قال:


> تصدقى انا قلت كده برده يلا اهو كله بثوابه ولا تفتكرى اعدل المشاركة؟:beee:


ياريمون انت عودتني علي كرمك الزياده عن اللزوم في المشاركه
انا واثقه انك عمرك وابدا واطلاقا تقدر تسحبها 
مش كده ولا ايه:t32:


----------



## Scofield (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> ياريمون انت عودتني علي كرمك الزياده عن اللزوم في المشاركه
> انا واثقه انك عمرك وابدا واطلاقا تقدر تسحبها
> مش كده ولا ايه:t32:



انتو كلكو مستقصدين دماغى ليه؟
يا بنتى بطلى ضرب دماغى صدعت و طلعلى بوقليلة فى نافوخى:ranting:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*ميرو دى حتة سكرة وانا اعرفهااااا من زمان من قبل مدخل المنتدى *
*ونتقابل فية هيا بنوتة هادية وفى حالها و ودمها خفيف ومحترمة جداااااا *
* بس انا زعلانة منها عشان هيا *
*مختفية ... شكلها بتتقل عليااااا الجميلة دى *
*ههههههههه*
*منورة يا جميلة *​


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




Scofield قال:


> انتو كلكو مستقصدين دماغى ليه؟
> يا بنتى بطلى ضرب دماغى صدعت و طلعلى بوقليلة فى نافوخى:ranting:


احسن احسن :yahoo:
دي بس عشان تفتكرني بيها يا ريمون


----------



## mero_engel (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




mana_mana قال:


> *ميرو دى حتة سكرة وانا اعرفهااااا من زمان من قبل مدخل المنتدى *
> *ونتقابل فية هيا بنوتة هادية وفى حالها و ودمها خفيف ومحترمة جداااااا *
> * بس انا زعلانة منها عشان هيا *
> *مختفية ... شكلها بتتقل عليااااا الجميلة دى *
> ...


مانا هتكون ايه غير سكر وكلامها كله عسل زيها بالضبط
متزعليش يا منون انا بعترف علي العام اهو انه مقصره معاكي
وعايزه اشوفك قريب يابنتي امال بلد واحده ايه بس
ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي كلامكك الجميل


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*يااااااااه اغيب اغيب واجي الاقي الحجة ميرو 
ماعلينا
كلمة حق انت حجة زي العسل وقمورة و و و حاسبي النمل بقي
كفاية هزار بقي 
علي حسب ما اتذكر ايام ماكنت بدخل كنتي جدعة وبتسالي وكده
بس الفترة دي بما اني مش بدخل بس اعتقد انك كمان مش بتدخلي
غير قليل , وكالعادة مش بتسالي 
يلا روحي ياشيخة ربنا يرزقك بعيال يطلعوة عنيكي ويارب نتعزم
في فرح بقي كده قريب ليكي بس تقولي مش تستعري مننا
دانا مشروع مرشد سياحي برضه 
*


----------



## Scofield (3 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> احسن احسن :yahoo:
> دي بس عشان تفتكرني بيها يا ريمون




خلاص يا بنتى دى بقت عاهة مستقيمة:kap:


----------



## mero_engel (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




BishoRagheb قال:


> *يااااااااه اغيب اغيب واجي الاقي الحجة ميرو
> ماعلينا
> كلمة حق انت حجة زي العسل وقمورة و و و حاسبي النمل بقي
> كفاية هزار بقي
> ...


عن جد منور يا بيشووووووووووو
من امتي وانا مشوفتش مشاركاتك كفاره يا راجل
لا حقيقي انا كنت بسال انت بقي اللي ندلت:ranting:
وبعدين الناس كلها بتدعيلي وانت داخل تدعي عليا 
عيال يطلعو عيني
لا طبعا دانت استاذ ورئيس قسم كمان ربنا يوفقك
وميرسي لكلامك الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (4 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*




Scofield قال:


> خلاص يا بنتى دى بقت عاهة مستقيمة:kap:


مستقيه ولا متساوي الاضلاع ؟؟؟؟
المهم اللي يجيب نتيجه يا ريمون


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنmero_engel*

*نورتينا بجد يا ميروووو
بنشكرك خالص على وقتك وردودك الجميله زيك
لينا عوده ومعايا شخصيه جديده تستحق التكريم ​*


----------



## white.angel (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*

*مين مين مين....؟؟؟*
*فى الانتظار...*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




white.angel قال:


> *مين مين مين....؟؟؟*
> *فى الانتظار...*
> ​



*تصدقى جيتى فى وقتك :spor2:
الاختيار وقع عليييييييييكى
white.angel عضوتنا المباركه اللى مش بقالها كتير معانا 
لكن فعلا ليها حضور مميز واراء راقيه واسلوب جميل
ايه رأيك بقى فى التدبسايه الحلوه دى :a63:
منوررررره يا قمررر :999:​*


----------



## soso a (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

white.angel 

عضوه هاديه جدا ورقيقه فى مواضيعها واسلوبها بجد جميل جدا​


----------



## white.angel (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصدقى جيتى فى وقتك :spor2:
> الاختيار وقع عليييييييييكى
> white.angel عضوتنا المباركه اللى مش بقالها كتير معانا
> لكن فعلا ليها حضور مميز واراء راقيه واسلوب جميل
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههه
يا سلااااااااااام 
طيب اصبرى شويه لما اتعامل مع الاحبه اللى هنا
وانتشر فى المنتدى
ربنا يسامحك.....
وبعدين مش تاخدى رأيى الاول
طيب عقاباً ليكى مفيش معاكسه
هههههههههههه
ميرسى...*


----------



## white.angel (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



soso a قال:


> white.angel
> 
> عضوه هاديه جدا ورقيقه فى مواضيعها واسلوبها بجد جميل جدا​


*
ربنا يخليكى يا سوسو
بس صدقينى دة انطباع مؤقت 
انا شقيه جدا ... لكن عامله نفسى مكسوفه
هههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى لزوقك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




white.angel قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههه
> يا سلااااااااااام
> طيب اصبرى شويه لما اتعامل مع الاحبه اللى هنا
> ...



*رسايلك لسه عندى وبفكر انشرها ع ا لعام :wub: 
امال انا مأخدتش رأيك ليه هههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*بنت شقية ..... ذكية ....... ملتزمه ...... تمارس الدين كعلاقة حب مخلص مع الرب ....... وراجل فى وقت الجد *


----------



## sparrow (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

الواضح من ردودها ومواضيعها انها شخصيه محبة للجميع 
 ذكية ,, عقلانيه ,, مثقفه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*هو لسه يعني مش اعرفها اوي بس باين عليها لذيذة*
*منورة يا قمر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*اعرفها فقط من ردودها
ردود قويه ومنطقيه وعقلها ناضج ومحترم
عن نفسي بتابع ردودها في المواضيع المهمه
بس بتختفي كتير قوووي ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



white.angel قال:


> *مين مين مين....؟؟؟*
> *فى الانتظار...*
> ​



*جيتى برجليكى
مش تقولى إحم ولا حاجة
حد يدخل كدة
عموما واضح إنها بنت شقيه ولذيذة وذكية  وأمورة كمان
ده غير العقل وطريقتها المميزة فى الردود وكتابتها وتأملتها
بصراحة أنا معجبة بيها جدااااااااااااااا
ربنا معاكى ويوفقك فى كل طرقك وأعمالك    *


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *رسايلك لسه عندى وبفكر انشرها ع ا لعام :wub:
> امال انا مأخدتش رأيك ليه هههههههه*


*ياربى..بقى دى اخرة كل اللى بينا
وبعدين انا بعتلك الرسايل دى
 لما لقيتك بتقوليلى انا عندى 58 سنه
قولت ارفع من روحك المعنويه واديكى محاضره فى النمو والارتقاء الانسانى
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *بنت شقية ..... ذكية ....... ملتزمه ...... تمارس الدين كعلاقة حب مخلص مع الرب ....... وراجل فى وقت الجد *


*كالعاده....اخجلتنى*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



sparrow قال:


> الواضح من ردودها ومواضيعها انها شخصيه محبة للجميع
> ذكية ,, عقلانيه ,, مثقفه


*سبارو الرقيقه ...
اشكر محبتك وزوقك ..
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو لسه يعني مش اعرفها اوي بس باين عليها لذيذة*
> *منورة يا قمر*​


*روكا الشقيه .. انتى اللى لذيذه كتير 
كل الفرح لقلبك*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



mikel coco قال:


> *اعرفها فقط من ردودها
> ردود قويه ومنطقيه وعقلها ناضج ومحترم
> عن نفسي بتابع ردودها في المواضيع المهمه
> بس بتختفي كتير قوووي ​*


*استاذ مايكل..
ظروفى يعلمها قليلون هنا
ولكن هى محبة الرب التى تمنحنى
 بعض الوقت لاستمتع بخدمته معكم 
صلى لاجلى وبعد حين ليس ببعيد
 سأتواجد معكم بشكل دائم*
*اشكر محبتك...الرب يباركك*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *جيتى برجليكى
> مش تقولى إحم ولا حاجة
> حد يدخل كدة
> عموما واضح إنها بنت شقيه ولذيذة وذكية  وأمورة كمان
> ...


*اهلاً بحبيبى.........
 صدقينى كنت داخله القسم لقيت دونا فى الموضوع
قولت اكتب رد برئ ...
لكن واضح ان الموضوع كان فيه فخ ووقعت فيه

طبعاً طبعا انتى اللى سكره
وبعد الكلام الحلو دة كله 
لازم تجيبيلى عريس 
ههههههههههههه
هتقوليلى التلاته كومبليت هقولك اتصرفى..
مليش دعوه
*


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*مثقفة ...اسلوبها مميز ....ثورية :t30:*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Critic قال:


> *مثقفة ...اسلوبها مميز ....ثورية :t30:*


*اشكرك استاذ كريتك ... فأنا تلميذه بينكم هنا اتعلم منكم
ومن ناحية الثوره .... انا ضد مبدأ ثورة الشوارع
لان الشعب يثور لرئيسه ونحن لا نؤمن
 بأن لنا رؤساء فى مصر بل غزاه محتلين
ولكنى اؤيد اعتصام السماء ... لرئيسنا وملكنا يسوع المسيح
وان كانت هذه ثوره ... ففخر لى ان اكون ثوريه
كل الفرح لقلبك .. شكراً لمحبتك
*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*white angel 
مثقفة وذكية وشخصية قوية ,مثال مشرف للبنت الشرقية المثقفة الواعية القوية 
ردودها ذكية وفى الصميم 
احييكى white angel 
ها مش هتنضمى معايا للجمعية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههه
منورة ياقمر 
*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Nancy2 قال:


> *white angel
> مثقفة وذكية وشخصية قوية ,مثال مشرف للبنت الشرقية المثقفة الواعية القوية
> ردودها ذكية وفى الصميم
> احييكى white angel
> ...


*
الزعيمه نانسى كابو منووووره
ههههههههههههههههه
فكره جيده امر الانضمام للجمعيه
ولكن هناك فكره احلى
اننا نفك الجمعيه
ونعمل معاهده السلام كامب نانسى
نظراً لان الرجل والمرآه هم انسان
لا يمكن ان يكون هناك رجل ولا توجد مرأه ولا العكس
فالرجل عقل والمرأه قلب وهكذا يكون الانسان المكتمل
عقل وقلب 
لا يمكن ان يكون هناك صليب دون مصلوب 
وهكذا هم المرأه والرجل 
المرأه صليب والرجل مصلوب ويثبتان بمسامير الحب
وان لم تستطع المرأه ان ترفع الرجل الى السماء
فيكفيها فخراً انها رفعته عن الارض

ايه رأيك...
نعمل معاهده السلام كامب نانسى ...؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *
> الزعيمه نانسى كابو منووووره
> ههههههههههههههههه
> فكره جيده امر الانضمام للجمعيه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه white angel 
انا اعمل معاهدة مع احفاد سى السيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههه

انا بهزر طبعا ,حبيبتى المعاهدة موجودة طالما يوجد احترام متبادل 
انا لااكره الرجل ولااريد القضاء عليه بالعكس الرجل هو السند والحماية والامان والتشجيع والقوة 
I respect our men our holy men 
رجالنا المسيحيين المؤمنيين اللى بيشجعونا ويرفعونا للافضل 
كما قال بولس الرسول ليس الرجل من دون المرأة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل 
الحياة لاتستقيم بدون الرجل كما انها لاتستقيم بدون المرأة 

عندى بس اعتراض بسيط لو تسمحى 
المرأة ليست قلب فقط ,المرأة ايضا عقل 
والرجل ليس عقل فقط والا اصبح مجرد machine 
لكن الرجل ايضا عقل وقلب كمان ان المرأة عقل وقلب ايضا 

رائع الرجل عندما يكون حنونا ,الرجل لديه مشاعر وعواطف واحاسيس مرهفه وراقية ايضا مثل المرأة تماما ربما يختلفان فى طريقة التعبير عنها 

بس حلوة فكرة كامب نانسى ,يلا مين هيمضى على المعاهدة معايا 
ههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Nancy2 قال:


> *
> بس حلوة فكرة كامب نانسى ,يلا مين هيمضى على المعاهدة معايا
> ههههههههههههههه
> *


*اول انجازاتى فى المنتدى
انشاء معاهدة كامب نانسى
يلا قدامى يا دكتور نفتح بيها موضوع
وانا هبقى النائب 
ومش هغتالك ماتقلقيش 
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *اول انجازاتى فى المنتدى
> انشاء معاهدة كامب نانسى
> يلا قدامى يا دكتور نفتح بيها موضوع
> وانا هبقى النائب
> ...



*ههههههههههههه هو بالساهل كده ؟
انا ليا شروط حبيبى لازم ينفذوها الاول ههههههههههه
لا متخافيش انا بلبس حزام ناسف متقلقيش ههههههههه
*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه هو بالساهل كده ؟
> انا ليا شروط حبيبى لازم ينفذوها الاول ههههههههههه
> لا متخافيش انا بلبس حزام ناسف متقلقيش ههههههههه
> *


*معلش يا حواء 
لازم تضحى
وابدأى بالسلام والحب
وهما هيحبوكى ...
العرض مغرى ..
فكرررررى*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *معلش يا حواء
> لازم تضحى
> وابدأى بالسلام والحب
> وهما هيحبوكى ...
> ...



*ههههههههههههه بلاش نحول الموضوع عنك لموضوع تانى 
خلينا فى موضوعك يا angel 
*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه بلاش نحول الموضوع عنك لموضوع تانى
> خلينا فى موضوعك يا angel
> *


*انا عارفه انها مخالفه ومحاوله لتشتيت الموضوع
بس احيانا التشتيت واجب
موافقه يا كابو ....*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *انا عارفه انها مخالفه ومحاوله لتشتيت الموضوع
> بس احيانا التشتيت واجب
> موافقه يا كابو ....*



*ههههههههههه انتى عايزة توصلى لايه ؟فهمينى الاول *


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه انتى عايزة توصلى لايه ؟فهمينى الاول *


*نعمل معاهدة سلام
ونوقف حروب الاستنزاف ضد الجنس الخشن
والا هيخلصوا 
هتعملى ازمه اجتماعيه بجمعيتك دى 
هههههههههههههه*
*ونعمل معاهده سلام كامب نانسى
ويكون شعارها
رجل ومرأه ايد واحده
موافقه ..*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *نعمل معاهدة سلام
> ونوقف حروب الاستنزاف ضد الجنس الخشن
> والا هيخلصوا
> هتعملى ازمه اجتماعيه بجمعيتك دى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه يابنتى انا مش فى حالة حرب معاهم اصلا 
بصى انا كل اللى بطالب بيه هو العدل ,العدل فقط
العدل فى النظرة للبنت على انها انسان كامل وليست جسد فقط 
العدل فى النظر للخطأ على انه خطأ سواء صدر من بنت او ولد لافرق مش يبقى عادى من ولد وكارثة عظيمة لو من بنت
العدل فى ترك المجال للمرأة انها تقرر مصيرها وحياتها بأيدها دون اى وصاية من احد ليقف ويقرر لها ما يجب ان تفعل ومالايجب ان تفعل وكأنها طفلة صغيرة او انسانة سفيهه 

اظن هذة مطالب عادلة 
المعاهدة موجودة والسلام موجود طول ما العدل موجود ,اما اعتراضاتى تكون دائما على الافكار المتحجرة وليس على الرجل لمجرد انه رجل 
احنا قلبنا الموضوع وده مش كويس ههههههه

*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Nancy2 قال:


> *
> المعاهدة موجودة والسلام موجود طول ما العدل موجود
> *


*العدل موجود
الرجل مثله مثل المرأه مش عنده حته زياده مثلاً
يمكننا ان نصف المرأه بانها جوهر
 يموت ان تعرض لاى عوامل خارجيه
والرجل هيكل صلب يحميها 
هذا عدل ...لكل مهامه ووظيفته 
ولا يعنى ان المرأه هى المسئوله عن التربيه 
والرجل عن العمل
بأن هذا ليس عدل
بل لان لا يستطيع هذا ان يفعل ذاك ولا العكس ..*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *
> ولا يعنى ان المرأه هى المسئوله عن التربيه
> والرجل عن العمل
> بأن هذا ليس عدل
> بل لان لا يستطيع هذا ان يفعل ذاك ولا العكس ..*



*حبيبتى انا لم اتكلم مطلقا فى اى مشاركة ليا عن تبادل الادوار 
لم اقل ابدا ان الرجل يصبح امرأة والمرأة تصبح رجلا ويتبادلا الادوار 
كل واحد منهم له دور مهم لايستغنى عنه الاخر ابدا 
كما ترتيب الادوار فى الاسرة هو ترتيب الهى اولا واخيرا وانا لم اتحدث عنه مطلقا بالعكس انا كثيرا ما دافعت عن هذا الترتيب الالهى 
واظن كلامى عن العدل فى مشاركتى الاخيرة لم يتطرق ابدا لموضوع الادوار 
انا اتكلم فى نقط مختلفة تماما 
*


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*ايه هى النقطه ..؟؟*
*شور هنوصل طولى بالك شويه*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *ايه هى النقطه ..؟؟*
> *شور هنوصل طولى بالك شويه*
> ​



*النقط بتاعتى انا قولتها بالفعل *


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*



ومن ناحية الثوره .... انا ضد مبدأ ثورة الشوارع

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا قصدت ثورة فكرية*
*و انا مش استاذ انا صغنن :hlp:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *استاذ مايكل..
> ظروفى يعلمها قليلون هنا
> ولكن هى محبة الرب التى تمنحنى
> بعض الوقت لاستمتع بخدمته معكم
> ...




*ربنا معاكي ويقويكي
وانشاء الله تكوني موجوده ع طول
ربنا يوفقك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



white.angel قال:


> *روكا الشقيه .. انتى اللى لذيذه كتير
> كل الفرح لقلبك*


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*اهو انتي اللي لذوذة بقا:t30:*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

واضح ان ANGEL شخصية جميلة جدااا ومحترمة ومثقفة 
ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر ويوفقك في حياتك
سلام المسيح معكِ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

وايت انجيل رغم انها عضوة جديده لسه في المنتدي
الا ان حضورها ملحوظ جدا وردودها ليها قيمتها ودايما في الصميم وفيها حكمه وعقلانيه
وبتعجبني جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ووجودها هادي وشكلها بنوته رقيقه ولذيذه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها وحياتها
ويارب تفضل منوره معانا المنتدي


----------



## white.angel (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> واضح ان ANGEL شخصية جميلة جدااا ومحترمة ومثقفة
> ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر ويوفقك في حياتك
> سلام المسيح معكِ​


*اشكرك حبيبتى لزوقك ومحبتك 
كل الفرح لقلبك
*​


----------



## white.angel (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Gospel Life قال:


> وايت انجيل رغم انها عضوة جديده لسه في المنتدي
> الا ان حضورها ملحوظ جدا وردودها ليها قيمتها ودايما في الصميم وفيها حكمه وعقلانيه
> وبتعجبني جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ووجودها هادي وشكلها بنوته رقيقه ولذيذه
> ...


*صدقينى لا استحق كل هذه المحبه ..
و انا سعيده بتواجدى بينكم وانضمامى لهذه الاسره الرائعه
الرب يباركك حبيبتى ويملا قلبك سلام ...*


----------



## Rosetta (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*white.angel

صراحة ما تعاملت معها كتير بس من متابعتي لمشاركاتها وجدت إنها إنسانة جدا رائعة و مثقفة و كلامهما موزون و تفكيرها بيعجبني  
ربنا يباركك يا قمر و مبروك عليكي العضوية المباركة منوريتنا فيها حبيبتي​*


----------



## white.angel (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Rosetta قال:


> *white.angel
> 
> صراحة ما تعاملت معها كتير بس من متابعتي لمشاركاتها وجدت إنها إنسانة جدا رائعة و مثقفة و كلامهما موزون و تفكيرها بيعجبني
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر و مبروك عليكي العضوية المباركة منوريتنا فيها حبيبتي​*


*مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد
انتى جميله وكلك زوق وشياكه 
وشرف ليا انى اتعرف عليكى 
انا مستحقش الكلام دة كله
وصدقينى دى نعمة ربنا ومحبته
 اللى مستحقهاش واشكره انه اعطانى نعمه فى عيونكم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتى
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*

*نورتيييييييينا يا white.angel
وبالتاكيد كل ما هنعرفك اكتر هنحبك اكترواكتر
بنشكررررك خالص على قبولك الدعوه بالمشاركه فى موضوعنا
انتظرووووووونا بعد قليل هنستضيف شخص جديد يستحق مننا كل المحبه والاحترام ​*


----------



## white.angel (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *بنشكررررك خالص على قبولك الدعوه بالمشاركه فى موضوعنا
> ​*


*objectioooooon**
انا مجاليش دعاوى عشان اقبلها ..انا اتدبست 
هههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى , ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *objectioooooon**
> انا مجاليش دعاوى عشان اقبلها ..انا اتدبست
> هههههههه
> ميرسى حبيبتى , ربنا يباركك
> *​



*عندنا هنا هو النظام كده :w00t:
كأننا بعتنالك دعوه:t30:
وكأنك وافقتى :99:
ولا عندك اعتراض :smil8:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *عندنا هنا هو النظام كده :w00t:
> كأننا بعتنالك دعوه:t30:
> وكأنك وافقتى :99:
> ولا عندك اعتراض :smil8:​*



:t9::t9::t9:
اللهم لا اعتراض
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




Gospel Life قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:
> اللهم لا اعتراض
> هههههههههههههههههههه



*ايووه كده يا نيفوو شطوره اوعى تحاولى تعترضى
امشى انت بقى خلاص حلينا المشكله يا :warning: ههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووه كده يا نيفوو شطوره اوعى تحاولى تعترضى
> امشى انت بقى خلاص حلينا المشكله يا :warning: ههههههههه*



هههههههههههه انا مش بعترض يا دون 
انا بس حبيت اهدي النفوس وامشي علي طول

:99:
انتي عارفه اني صاحبه واجب في الحالات دي يعني
ههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا عندك اعتراض*


*طيب اقول ايه والشكوى لغير الله مذله
معنديش غير ....
سى تى فى ربنا موجود
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *طيب اقول ايه والشكوى لغير الله مذله
> معنديش غير ....
> سى تى فى ربنا موجود
> ههههههههههههه
> *



*ايوون موجود وع الظالم والمفترى والسلفى  قولى امييين ld:​*


----------



## white.angel (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوون موجود وع الظالم والمفترى والسلفى  قولى امييين ld:​*



*تعديل بسيط لو سمحت
**ع الظالم والمفترى والسلفى ودونا 
نسيتى تحطيها فى القايمه
اهو كدة نقول امين ..

ها مين اللى هيتواجد معانا ...؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*

*ورجعننننننا مع العضو المبارك المشاكس grges monir
ولما يجى  الكلام على حسبووو فحدث ولا حرج 
من يوم ما عرفته عمرنا ما اتفقنا ع حاجه ونعم الصداقه الصراحه ههههههه
انا بقول بلاش انا اتكلم عليه احسن ههههههه
لا بجد بقى جرجس انسان طيوووب جدااا عاقل بشكل مستفز احيانا 
صديق مخلص ومستمع جيد 
انا للاسف بعتز بصداقته جداااا ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنwhite.angel*




white.angel قال:


> *تعديل بسيط لو سمحت
> **ع الظالم والمفترى والسلفى ودونا
> نسيتى تحطيها فى القايمه
> اهو كدة نقول امين ..
> ...



:closedeye:vava:​


----------



## bob (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*

*حقول كلمتين في السريع 
وايت انجل متعملتش معاها كتير بس فيما تعاملت معاها
هي شخصية هادية و واثقة في ردودها 
رغم اني مختلف معاها في راي و هي عارفاه 
بس يالا مش مشكلة حعديها المرة دي
لكن خلي بالك كلمتي متنزلش الارض ابداااااااااااا
هههههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



bob قال:


> *حقول كلمتين في السريع
> وايت انجل متعملتش معاها كتير بس فيما تعاملت معاها
> هي شخصية هادية و واثقة في ردودها
> رغم اني مختلف معاها في راي و هي عارفاه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه 
خليها عليك المرادى يا بوب انت الكبير 
اشكرك كتير لمحبتك
وعايزين نسمع انطباعك عن جرجس 
وانا مسافة السكه هروح افرز ملفه وارجع
هههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *من يوم ما عرفته عمرنا ما اتفقنا ع حاجه ونعم الصداقه الصراحه ههههههه
> ​*


*نفسى تتكلمى على حد وتقولى متفق معايا فى شئ *
:99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *ورجعننننننا مع العضو المبارك المشاكس grges monir
> ولما يجى  الكلام على حسبووو فحدث ولا حرج
> من يوم ما عرفته عمرنا ما اتفقنا ع حاجه ونعم الصداقه الصراحه ههههههه
> انا بقول بلاش انا اتكلم عليه احسن ههههههه
> ...


ليه يا دونا بس كدا
بذمتك حد يختار جرجس برده ويتكلم عليه
علي العموم انا مش هاقدر اعلق
هو عارف بقي 
مش باطقيه لله في لله كدا
دايما انا وهو ناقر ونقير
لما الواحد اتخنق يا ساتر
كفايه كدا بدل ما اطلع القطط الفطسانه فيه بقي
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## white.angel (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*

*ويلكم باك بجلالتى *
*بعد الفحص الدقيق والشامل لملف الاخ جرجس*
*تبين لنا الاتى :*
*شخصيه عقلانيه ,متزنه, صارمه, واقعيه وسطيه بطبعها *
*لا تندفع مع التيارات والشحن ومن الناحيه الاخرى لا ترتفع فى سماء اللامعقول **ودمه خفيف *

*دة التحليل المبدأى وكمان 17 سنه هرجع تانى اقول عرفت عنه ايه كمان*

*منور استاذ جرجس *
*ربنا يباركك *
*كل الفرح لقلبك*
​


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ورجعننننننا مع العضو المبارك المشاكس grges monir
> ولما يجى  الكلام على حسبووو فحدث ولا حرج
> من يوم ما عرفته عمرنا ما اتفقنا ع حاجه ونعم الصداقه الصراحه ههههههه
> انا بقول بلاش انا اتكلم عليه احسن ههههههه
> ...


*مع انى عارف ان دونا الشهيرة بسكويننة( اخت ريا يعنى معلومة مش للى عارف اهو  هههه) حطت اسمى هنا مش لاسمح اللى محبة يعنى
انا وهى اصدقاء من زمااااان وعارفين نيات بعض هههههه:t9:
المهم ميرسى خالص على التقديم الجميل  دونا ولا طبق اليوم واللهى:mus13:
لا مش طيب اوى كدة دونا لحسن يتاخد عنى فكرة انى عبيط واهبل:big61:
لا سف ناس كتير بتفسر الطيبة كدة اليومين دول:big36:
وطبعا انا زملكاوى لازم اكون عاقل ومتزن
وكمان شغلى فى الفلوس مع انى كنت ادبى لازم اكون كدة 
عاوزنى اخرب الدنيا يعنى ههههه
وصدقينى دونا وانا بعتز اكتر بصداقتك دى عشان كدة احنا مش متفقين ابدا ههههه


*


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Gospel Life قال:


> ليه يا دونا بس كدا
> بذمتك حد يختار جرجس برده ويتكلم عليه
> علي العموم انا مش هاقدر اعلق
> هو عارف بقي
> ...


*من غير مطلعى لسانك انا كنت متوقع ردك يكون كدة واكتر شوية كمان:yahoo:
خيبتى ظنى وكنتى كويسة خالص اهو فى الرد:new6:
وانا مش اقدر اتكلم على نيفين رمزى  اللى غيرت اسمها الى جوسبل
شكلها عليها حكم وعملت بطاقة مزورة باسم جديد:yahoo:
هى بالتاكيد عارفة اية اللى جوايا من نحيتها
زيى م ارامى جوشع كان بيقول فىالفيلم بلاوى وكوارث ههههههه
طبعا مش طايقانى ودى حقيقة لانى بعرفها ليا سننين واكتر يمكن ومش عارفة تتفلفص منى هههه فأنا عذرك  بجد:t30:
*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*

*جرجس هون 
 يا أهلا يا أهلا 

جرجس صديق غالي بجد و دائما أحسن مني و بيسأل و بيتطمن علي 
وهو إنسان جدا طيوووووب و متواضع و متزن و عقلاني جدا و هاد الشي واضح من ردوده و مشاركاته 

ربنا يخليك و يحافظ عليك يا جرجس 
​*


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



white.angel قال:


> *ويلكم باك بجلالتى *
> *بعد الفحص الدقيق والشامل لملف الاخ جرجس*
> *تبين لنا الاتى :*
> *شخصيه عقلانيه ,متزنه, صارمه, واقعيه وسطيه بطبعها *
> ...


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Rosetta قال:


> *جرجس هون
> يا أهلا يا أهلا
> 
> جرجس صديق غالي بجد و دائما أحسن مني و بيسأل و بيتطمن علي
> ...


*ميرسى خالص لمحاورتنا الجميلة روزيتا
طيعا روزيتا حدث ولا حرج عن صولاتها وجولتها فى الاقسام الحوارية اسلامية او مسيحية
انا متابعها اول باول وهى عارفة كدة
ربنا يديكى تعب محبتك وخدمتك الصعبة كتير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




white.angel قال:


> *نفسى تتكلمى على حد وتقولى متفق معايا فى شئ *
> :99:



*صدقينى نفسى انا كمان :closedeye​*


----------



## white.angel (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



> *خدتى المباركة بسرعة الصاروخ هههه*


*ياربى على القر ....
ههههههههه
صدقنى انا مش واخدها كرمالى .. انا خدت المباركه بالواسطه 
وانت عارف بلد كلها كوسه*



> *
> الميزة الو حيدة اللى شايفها فى الموضوع دة لحد دلوقتى انى تعرفت على انسانة جميلة زيك ويارب نكون اصدقاء
> مش زيى دونا ولا جوسبل  بعد الشر ههههه
> *


*
اشكرك لزوقك ومحبتك
وانا سعيده كتير لانى اتعرفت عليك
كل الفرح لقلبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




Gospel Life قال:


> ليه يا دونا بس كدا
> بذمتك حد يختار جرجس برده ويتكلم عليه
> علي العموم انا مش هاقدر اعلق
> هو عارف بقي
> ...



*هو كل ده والقطط لسه مطلعتش :t9: ههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى خالص لمحاورتنا الجميلة روزيتا
> طيعا روزيتا حدث ولا حرج عن صولاتها وجولتها فى الاقسام الحوارية اسلامية او مسيحية
> انا متابعها اول باول وهى عارفة كدة
> ربنا يديكى تعب محبتك وخدمتك الصعبة كتير*



*متابعني من بعيد لبعيد هههههههههههه 
ربنا يخليك يا جرجس أنت مثال في الطيبة و الصديق الحقيقي ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو كل ده والقطط لسه مطلعتش :t9: ههههههه*



ههههههههههههههه لا لسه في قطط كتير
بصي جمعي كل قطط العالم وبرده مش هاتكفي
دا جرجس يعني يا ساتر ومش اي حد
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




grges monir قال:


> *من غير مطلعى لسانك انا كنت متوقع ردك يكون كدة واكتر شوية كمان:yahoo:
> خيبتى ظنى وكنتى كويسة خالص اهو فى الرد:new6:
> وانا مش اقدر اتكلم على نيفين رمزى  اللى غيرت اسمها الى جوسبل
> شكلها عليها حكم وعملت بطاقة مزورة باسم جديد:yahoo:
> ...


مالكش دعوه باسمي
اه ناويت انضم للاخوه السلفيين اصل البلد حالها مش عاجبني
وعايزه لما افجر حد محدش يعرفني بعمل عمليه تمويه بقي
ههههههههههههههههه


ضحكتني والنبي
يابني انا كرم مني مخلياك صديق
وانت عارف انا ممكن اعمل ايه
خليني ساكته بقي احسنلك
ماشي


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو كل ده والقطط لسه مطلعتش :t9: ههههههه*


*امممم  دى لسان وبس


*


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Gospel Life قال:


> مالكش دعوه باسمي
> اه ناويت انضم للاخوه السلفيين اصل البلد حالها مش عاجبني
> وعايزه لما افجر حد محدش يعرفني بعمل عمليه تمويه بقي
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*البت مسكت خط السلفيين اهو
مش  عارفة تتحاور تهدد هههه
ماشى يا ستى متشكرين على تواضعك انك جيتى على نفسك ومعتبرانى صديق
انتى كدة  ساكتة امال لو حبيتى تتكلمى هايحصل اية
دة انتى شايلة منى بضمير ومصدقتى دونا اديتك الفرصة هههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




grges monir قال:


> *امممم  دى لسان وبس
> 
> 
> *



هي مين دي اللي لسان وبس :t9:
بلاش انت يا جرجس انت عارف انا اقدر اعمل ايه
خليك ساكت احسنلك يا بني
وبلاش تلعب في عداد عمرك معايا


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*



Gospel Life قال:


> هي مين دي اللي لسان وبس :t9:
> بلاش انت يا جرجس انت عارف انا اقدر اعمل ايه
> خليك ساكت احسنلك يا بني
> وبلاش تلعب في عداد عمرك معايا


*شكلك شرانية ومفترية
وربنا على المفترى احنا غلابة
حلو كدة 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن*




grges monir قال:


> *شكلك شرانية ومفترية
> وربنا على المفترى احنا غلابة
> حلو كدة
> *



انت عارف بقي انا ايه بالذات :beee:
بس انت غلبان انت يا راجل حرام عليك :ranting:


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

نت عارف بقي انا ايه بالذات :beee:
*ههه  انا عارف انتى جايبة الثقة  والافترى دة منين على فكرة
بس يالا مش مهم انا الكبير برضة:big33:*



> بس انت غلبان انت يا راجل حرام عليك :ranting:


*مش تحاولى تنصبى يا بت انتى
بين وبينك مواقف قد كدة تقول من الطيب ومين الشرير*leasantr


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

*استاذ جرجس انا مش اتعاملت معاه كتير
بس بحسه من ردوده شخص هادئ ومثقف وواعى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *استاذ جرجس انا مش اتعاملت معاه كتير
> بس بحسه من ردوده شخص هادئ ومثقف وواعى ​*




معلش يا حبي هاصحح كلمه واحده بس
هو مش هادئ خالص 
دا ازعاج وازعاج وازعاج من الاخر واسأل مجرب :beee:


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

جرجس شخصية محترمة جدا ومرحة وزملكاوى هههههههههههه

محدش يقدر يتكلم

ودايما بيحب يغلس وانا طبعا مسكتش اقوم اغلس انا كمان هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *استاذ جرجس انا مش اتعاملت معاه كتير
> بس بحسه من ردوده شخص هادئ ومثقف وواعى ​*


*ميرسى خالص سندريلا
معاكى حق فعلا احنا تعاملاتنا قليلة يدوبك من خلال الرودد فى بعض المواضيع
باذن ربنا تفاعلنا يزيد لانك بدون شك من الشخصيات الجميلة هنا
روددك  بقى بتجيبى من الاخر
فى سطرين بتقولى كل اللى عاوزة ودة صعب كتير مش بيعرف يعملة
اسعدنى وجودك سندريلا
*


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



Gospel Life قال:


> معلش يا حبي هاصحح كلمه واحده بس
> هو مش هادئ خالص
> دا ازعاج وازعاج وازعاج من الاخر واسأل مجرب :beee:


*الازعاج انواع فاى نوع منهم تقصدى ؟؟
فا مترميش تهمة وتجرى عشان اعرف اردعليكى:ranting:
وحيث انك من الاعضاء البارزين فى الحزب المنحل زيى الوطنى كدة ( الغلاسة ) ههههه
فلازم يكون دة رايك
عموما لازم استحملك لانى طيب بس*:gy0000:


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



tasoni queena قال:


> جرجس شخصية محترمة جدا ومرحة وزملكاوى هههههههههههه
> 
> محدش يقدر يتكلم
> 
> ودايما بيحب يغلس وانا طبعا مسكتش اقوم اغلس انا كمان هههههههههه


*صديقى الجميل يو نيفرسال هنا صاحب شعار ( دايما شغال ) هههه
طبعا كوينا مفيش اتنين يختلفوا عليها ابدا 
مرحة بطريقة لذبذة جدا
روددها قوية وفى بعض الاحيان حادة ( زيى روددها فى ما يحصل الان)
وزيى كوينا شخصية جميلة بيزداد جمالها بانها زملكاوية عسولة جدا
من ميزة الزملكاوية الاصدقاء انهم لو اختلفوا فى بعض الاراء والمواقف زيى مختلفت مع كوينا حول وجهة نظر فى  شخصية مبارك مثلا وكيفية الثورة ونتائجها  وكانت مواقف متباينة جدا بين بعض الا ان هذا لم يؤثر اطلاقا على صداقتى بها ودليل على قوة وعمق  الصداقة بينا لانة يحدث كثيرا ان الاصدقاء عندما تتباين اراءهم يحدث فتور بينهم ويأخذ كل منهم موقف من الاخر

*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*




> صديقى الجميل يو نيفرسال هنا صاحب شعار ( دايما شغال ) هههه
> طبعا كوينا مفيش اتنين يختلفوا عليها ابدا
> مرحة بطريقة لذبذة جدا
> روددها قوية وفى بعض الاحيان حادة ( زيى روددها فى ما يحصل الان)
> ...



اه ساعات ردودى تبقى قوية وحادة

ياااااااه ده موضوع مبارك ده اختلفنا عليه كتييييير

اد 2 كيلو كده هههههههههههه

بس هو احتمال يأثر ههههههههههه

لا طبعا عمره ما يأثر وهو ده الفرق بين الزملكاوية واى حد تانى قلبهم ابيض زى الفانلة بتاعنهم ههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

جرجس من الشخصيات المحترمه اللي في منتدي
ويحب يسال علي كل الناس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*




grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى خالص سندريلا
> معاكى حق فعلا احنا تعاملاتنا قليلة يدوبك من خلال الرودد فى بعض المواضيع
> باذن ربنا تفاعلنا يزيد لانك بدون شك من الشخصيات الجميلة هنا
> روددك  بقى بتجيبى من الاخر
> ...



*
يشرفنى التعامل مع حضرتك بكل تأكيد
وميرسى خالص لكلام لحضرتك ولزوقك ​*


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



mero_engel قال:


> جرجس من الشخصيات المحترمه اللي في منتدي
> ويحب يسال علي كل الناس


*ميرسى خالص ميرو  على كلامك
مبسوط كتير بمرور  مشرفتنا الهادية اوى  
 مش شوفت مشرفةهادية زيك كدة من ساعة مدخلت المنتدى ليا اكتر من سنتين اهو ههههه
شوية وادخل بيكى موسوعة جينز ريكورد هههه
*


----------



## zezza (12 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

*جررررررررررررجس يا مرحبا 
جريس شخصية جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا حبوب  طيب و جدع اوى اوى كفاية انه زملكاوى اصيل زيى
بموت فى ردوده بجد بيبهرنى بأسلوبه و طريقة تفكيره و طريقة سرده .. حاجة واحدة بس لو يصلحها يبقى تمام وهى انه يحب المحامين و يبطل يناقر معانا 
ربنا معاك يا جريس و يفرح قلبك 
طبعا كدة قليل عليك بس انت عارف المحبة مش بالكلام و عارف اد ايه انا بحبك يا احلى اخ فى الدنيا *


----------



## happy angel (13 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

*ميرسى لاختيار جرجس للشخصيات الجميلة دى 
هو بجد جرجس شخصية جميلة وخدوم جداااااااا ومحترم جدا
وانسان ذوق جداااااا *​


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



zezza قال:


> *جررررررررررررجس يا مرحبا
> جريس شخصية جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا حبوب  طيب و جدع اوى اوى كفاية انه زملكاوى اصيل زيى
> بموت فى ردوده بجد بيبهرنى بأسلوبه و طريقة تفكيره و طريقة سرده .. حاجة واحدة بس لو يصلحها يبقى تمام وهى انه يحب المحامين و يبطل يناقر معانا
> ربنا معاك يا جريس و يفرح قلبك
> طبعا كدة قليل عليك بس انت عارف المحبة مش بالكلام و عارف اد ايه انا بحبك يا احلى اخ فى الدنيا *


*زيزا صديقتى يا مرجبتين مش مرحب واحد اهو
زيزا المجاهدة من افغانستان اقصد امبابة منورة الموضوع بشدة صدقينى
انتى الاجمل زيزا بجد وصداقتى بيكى شىء مهم جدا عندى
مش تحاولى تغيرى فكرتى عنكم يا محامين انتوا ههههه
لالالا قليل فين خير االكلام ما قل ودل هههه
ولا انتىمتعودة تكتبى عرايض ههههه
طبعا تلت تربع كلام العرايض بيكون هجص هههه
ربنا يديم محبتك ويدبر الامور معاكى ومع كل اسرتك وكنسيتك زيزا*


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى لاختيار جرجس للشخصيات الجميلة دى
> هو بجد جرجس شخصية جميلة وخدوم جداااااااا ومحترم جدا
> وانسان ذوق جداااااا *​


*ميرسى خالص هابى
بجد معرفتك شىء يعجز الوصف عنة
انسانة محبة بمعنى الكلمة
مليئة بمشاعر الامومة والحنان
تفتقدنى لو غبت يوم 
هى عارفة بقى علاقتى بيها ازاى فا مش اصيح عشان الحسد ههههه
*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

جرجس شخصيه جميله له فكر خاص
بتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك وفي العروسه


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

*جرجس شخصية محترمة جداااااااااااااااااا
يمكن مليش تعامل جامد معاه لكن من ردوده ومواقفه اكيد هو حد جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> جرجس شخصيه جميله له فكر خاص
> بتمنالك التوفيق في حياتك وفي العروسه


مينا باشا هنا
ميرسى مينا وانت بجد من الشخصيات الجميلة الى اتعرفت عليها
بس اية فكر خاص دى محسسنى انى متخرج من مدارس خاصى مع انى من عامة الشعب مدارس حكومية ههههه
عاوز دعواتك مينا لحسن موضوع العروسة دة كارثة فى حد ذاتة ههههه


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*



max mike قال:


> *جرجس شخصية محترمة جداااااااااااااااااا
> يمكن مليش تعامل جامد معاه لكن من ردوده ومواقفه اكيد هو حد جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا​*


*ميرسى لذوقك ماكس
فعلا للاسف تعاملى قليل معاك ومع كتير من المنتدى ودى نقص منى انا عارف فا عتذر
سؤال بقى  عاوز افهم جبت مننين اسم ماكس مايك دة
دة بسكويت نزل جديد السوق اصلة حاسس انة ماركةتجارية هههههه
*


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*




grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى لذوقك ماكس
> فعلا للاسف تعاملى قليل معاك ومع كتير من المنتدى ودى نقص منى انا عارف فا عتذر
> سؤال بقى  عاوز افهم جبت مننين اسم ماكس مايك دة
> دة بسكويت نزل جديد السوق اصلة حاسس انة ماركةتجارية هههههه
> *





*دى الحقيقة ياجرجس
ولا اعتذار ولا حاجة كل واحد معاه مشاغله واكيد الوقت مبيكونش كافى ان كل الاعضاء يتواصلوا مع بعض
حكاية الاسم ده بقى ايه
كان يامكان ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو اصلا اسم لعبة ماتريكس .. اللعبة اسمها ماكس باين فعجبنى الاسم شلت باين وخليتها مايك عشان اسمى مايكل
وبس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

*ميررررررسى يا حسبوووو على قبولك الدعوه وانك اديتلنا الفرصه نبعبر عن اللى جوانا ناحيتك
مش كله يعنى ههههههههه
نورت بجد 
ويا ريت تتابعنا ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

*دلوقتى بقى بنستقبل ضيفنا الجديد
والاختيار وقع ع اخونا max mike  
طبعاا هو شخصيه هاديه ومحترمه وحقيقى انسان رائع
بنتمنى يقضى معانا وقت جميل
اهلا بيك يا مايكل ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*

طب كويس انه سجنه اتفك 
الواحد كان ناويله بس جت من عندك يا دونا بقي
هههههههههههههههه

وربنا امرنا بالستر


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *دلوقتى بقى بنستقبل ضيفنا الجديد
> والاختيار وقع ع اخونا max mike
> طبعاا هو شخصيه هاديه ومحترمه وحقيقى انسان رائع
> بنتمنى يقضى معانا وقت جميل
> اهلا بيك يا مايكل ​*



*
ميرسى للكلام الجميل يادونا اللى انا مستحقوش
واكيد هيكون وقت جميل طالما هقضيه معاكم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *دلوقتى بقى بنستقبل ضيفنا الجديد
> والاختيار وقع ع اخونا max mike
> طبعاا هو شخصيه هاديه ومحترمه وحقيقى انسان رائع
> بنتمنى يقضى معانا وقت جميل
> اهلا بيك يا مايكل ​*



اختيارلك موفق جدا يا دونا

فعلا هو مايكل شخص هادي جداااااااااااااااا
انا مش اعرفه كويس بس واضح من مشاركاته ومواضيعه

حظك بقي اني مش اعرفك
بس ربنا بيحبك عشان مش اغلس عليك 
ههههههههههههه

ربنا يوافقك في حياتك ويفرحك دايما


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عنgrges monir*




Gospel Life قال:


> اختيارلك موفق جدا يا دونا
> 
> فعلا هو مايكل شخص هادي جداااااااااااااااا
> انا مش اعرفه كويس بس واضح من مشاركاته ومواضيعه
> ...



*
ميرسى ليكى يا نيفين
الحمدلله طلع حظى حلو ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## grges monir (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

*اية اللى جابك هنا منا لسة سايبك هههههه
طبعا من غير رغى كتير
اختيارات دونا جمييلة طبعا مش كلها عشان اختارتنى هههههه
ماكس لسة من سطرين نازل كلام كبيير فى  حقى فدة دليل انة شخص جميل واجتماعى 
اسلوبة فى الكلام بسيط وسلس بحسدة علية انا
انتى خريج ولادراستك اية عشان  تكتب كدة 
طبعا دلوقت عرفت انى شرير وبحسد هههههه
طبعا انا عرفت ماكس دى فصتها اية خلاص
اسعدنى التعامل معاك مايكل*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

منورررررر يا ماكس

انت شخصية محترمة جدا بس مش بتقعد على طول ليه ؟؟

عايزين نغلس عليك قصدى عايزين نتكلم معاك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




grges monir قال:


> *اية اللى جابك هنا منا لسة سايبك هههههه
> طبعا من غير رغى كتير
> اختيارات دونا جمييلة طبعا مش كلها عشان اختارتنى هههههه
> ماكس لسة من سطرين نازل كلام كبيير فى  حقى فدة دليل انة شخص جميل واجتماعى
> ...




*ميرسى قوى ياجميل
انا خريج سنة 7 مطافى هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اسعد بالتعامل معاك​*


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




tasoni queena قال:


> منورررررر يا ماكس
> 
> انت شخصية محترمة جدا بس مش بتقعد على طول ليه ؟؟
> 
> عايزين نغلس عليك قصدى عايزين نتكلم معاك ههههههههههههههه





*ده نور اللمبة ياتاسونى ههههههههههههه
ميرسى قوى ليكى بس ظروف مابين شغل ودراسة بفتح كل شوية ع السريع اشوف اخر الرسايل والردود وبقفل
غلسى عليا .... قصدى اتكلمى براحتك​*


----------



## sparrow (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

*اختيارك جميل يا دونا بتعرفينا علي اعضاء مميزين*
*ماكس باين عليه شخص هادي  يمكن عشان دخوله قليل *
*وهو عكس كده ههههههه*
*ودايما مواضيعه مميزة *


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




sparrow قال:


> *اختيارك جميل يا دونا بتعرفينا علي اعضاء مميزين*
> *ماكس باين عليه شخص هادي  يمكن عشان دخوله قليل *
> *وهو عكس كده ههههههه*
> *ودايما مواضيعه مميزة *




*متشكر جدااا يا سبارو على كلامك الجميل​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

*مايكل متعاملتش معاه كتيير
لكن واضح جدا ان حد هادى اؤى 
بتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك
*


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مايكل متعاملتش معاه كتيير
> لكن واضح جدا ان حد هادى اؤى
> بتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك
> *



*شكرا ليك يامينا وعلى كلامك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

*مايك من ردوده بلاحظ انه هادئ كتيير و رومانسى حبتين ​*


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مايك من ردوده بلاحظ انه هادئ كتيير و رومانسى حبتين ​*





*ميرسى ياسندريلا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

*مايكل مش اعرفه قوي*
*لكن واضح انه انسان محترم وهادي*
*ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك يا ماكس*​


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




mikel coco قال:


> *مايكل مش اعرفه قوي*
> *لكن واضح انه انسان محترم وهادي*
> *ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك يا ماكس*​




*ميرسى ليك يامايكول
تعيش ياجميل​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

ميكي وااااااااااااااااو

اختيار جميل اوي وحظي حلو اني جيت عشان اتكلم عنه

ميكي بحسه هادي اوي اوي وفي حاله 

وجواه حب لكل من حوله

بتمنالك كل شئ جميل وربنا يسعدك في حياتك ويرشدك للخير دايما

منور الموضوع كله​


----------



## max mike (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




روزي86 قال:


> ميكي وااااااااااااااااو
> 
> اختيار جميل اوي وحظي حلو اني جيت عشان اتكلم عنه
> 
> ...




*ميرسى قوى ياروزى على الكلام الجميل ده اللى انا مستحقوش
المنتدى نور بيكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*

*حقيقى يا ماكس نورتنا بوجودك 
بنشكرك وبنتمنى تكون قضيت وقت جميل وسط اخواتك فى موضوعنا ده
وووووانتظرونا وضيف جديد​*


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقيقى يا ماكس نورتنا بوجودك
> بنشكرك وبنتمنى تكون قضيت وقت جميل وسط اخواتك فى موضوعنا ده
> وووووانتظرونا وضيف جديد​*




*ميرسى خاااااالص يادونا وبجد كان وقت جمييييييل جدا وسطيكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن max mike*




max mike قال:


> *ميرسى خاااااالص يادونا وبجد كان وقت جمييييييل جدا وسطيكم​*



*نورت يا غالى :flowers:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*ضيفتنا الجديده بقى شخصيه عسوله خالص 
عضوه قديمه فى حزب الغلاسه وتقريبا هى اللى فاضله من الحزب بعد ما طفشتهم كلهم هههههههه
معانا الجميله نيفوووووووو Gospel Life 
هى طبعاااا عارفه انا بحبها اد ايه علشان هى شخصيه جميله وصاحبة وجود مميز 
اسيبكوا بقى  تشمتوا فيها براحتكوا ههههههههه قصدى تتكلموا عنها يعنى بالخير ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *ضيفتنا الجديده بقى شخصيه عسوله خالص
> عضوه قديمه فى حزب الغلاسه وتقريبا هى اللى فاضله من الحزب بعد ما طفشتهم كلهم هههههههه
> معانا الجميله نيفوووووووو Gospel Life
> هى طبعاااا عارفه انا بحبها اد ايه علشان هى شخصيه جميله وصاحبة وجود مميز
> اسيبكوا بقى  تشمتوا فيها براحتكوا ههههههههه قصدى تتكلموا عنها يعنى بالخير ​*




هههههههههههههه
لا يا دون انا طويب خالص 
مش طفشت حد هما اللي زهقوا مني وسابوني لوحدهم مش عارف ليش :ranting:

فعلا والمحبه واضحه يا قمري وضوح الشمس اهو
والدليل انك هتخليهم يشمتوا فيا

بس ولا بيهمني انتي عارفه غلاستي بقي

وميرسي يا قمر علي المقدمه الجميله اللي كلها شماته دي
ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

واااااااااااااو بردو اختيار جميل اوي

نيفو دي عسوله اوي

واحلي ما فيها شاعره اوعي وشك ههههههههههه

من الاخر شخصية جميلة ومحترمة ودمها خفيف 

وبحسها عاقله اوي وبتفكرني بسبارو لما اتكلمت معاها ههههههههههههه

منورة يا قمر وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




روزي86 قال:


> واااااااااااااو بردو اختيار جميل اوي
> 
> نيفو دي عسوله اوي
> 
> ...




انتي اللي جميله قوي يا روزي
شاعره ايه بس يابت انا غلبان
بس مش قوي يعني هههههههه

بس مين قالك اني عاقله دي
دا انا اصل الجنان والنبي
هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكي ياروز 
وميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك الجميل
اللي مش استحقه دا
يسوع يفرحك


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*اختيار جميل يادونا

نيفو شخصية جميلة جداااااااااااا
كل ردودها وتعليقاتها جميلة جداااااااا ودمها خفيف وزى العسل
ربنا معاكى يانيفو وبتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك​*


----------



## sparrow (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

نيفووووووووو حبيبتي جبوكي هنا هههههههههه
نيفين بجد شخصيه عسوله ومرحه ورومانسيييييييييييه جدااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




max mike قال:


> *اختيار جميل يادونا
> 
> نيفو شخصية جميلة جداااااااااااا
> كل ردودها وتعليقاتها جميلة جداااااااا ودمها خفيف وزى العسل
> ربنا معاكى يانيفو وبتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك​*




ميرسي يا مايكل
كلامك دا شهاده اعتز بيها
انت اللي شخص ذوق ومحترم بجد
وانا كمان بتمنالك كل خير وربنا يفرحك 
نورتني اي فندم


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




sparrow قال:


> نيفووووووووو حبيبتي جبوكي هنا هههههههههه
> نيفين بجد شخصيه عسوله ومرحه ورومانسيييييييييييه جدااا




ههههههههههههه
اه شوفتني وانا هنا

ميرسي يا حبي دا انتي اللي بجد جمسله قوي
رومانسيه ايه بقي الله يرحمها خلاص
ههههههههههه
ميرسي يا سوسو علي كلامك الرقيق زيك


----------



## تيمو (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

Gospel Life

الصراحة ، قلمك بجد مميز ، أنتِ من الأقلام التي قرأتُ لها فأثارت شيء ما في داخلي ،إحساسك رائع ، لا أدري إن كان الحزن يُفجّر الإبداع أو أن هناك سر دفين في دواخلنا يصنع من أحرفنا وكلماتنا روائع !

قرأتُ لك أغلب مواضيعك ، والصراحة قلمك بسيط ، قريب للقلب ، حزين في لحظات ، تائه في أخرى ، وباحث عن الحب في أغلب الأحيان ، *فهل وجدتيه*  ؟ أو هو وجدك يعني على سبيل التغيير  أم أن طريق البحث لم يبدأ بعد 

طبعاً قد تتعدد أشكال الحب ، وتختلف ، إنما الهدف واحد: قلبٌ نابض في الرجاء ...


نسيت أضيف أنو هناك مجموعة من الأقلام خفيفة الظل في هذا المنتدى ، أنتِ واحدة منهم


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ضيفتنا الجديده بقى شخصيه عسوله خالص
> عضوه قديمه فى حزب الغلاسه وتقريبا هى اللى فاضله من الحزب بعد ما طفشتهم كلهم هههههههه
> معانا الجميله نيفوووووووو Gospel Life
> هى طبعاااا عارفه انا بحبها اد ايه علشان هى شخصيه جميله وصاحبة وجود مميز
> اسيبكوا بقى  تشمتوا فيها براحتكوا ههههههههه قصدى تتكلموا عنها يعنى بالخير ​*


*يا مرحب بالتلفزيون جوسبل هنا :36_1_21:
بصراحة دونا اختيار ولا اروع من كدة:11azy:
انا وجوسبل عشرة طويلة مش احكى عنها لحسن نتحسد **:big68:*
*هى فى الغلاسة مش تتوصى بس معلهش لازم نستحملها يعنى نطردها دونا هههههه
هى تبان غلسة ودى حقيقة بس برضة نقول الحق شخصية فيها مميزات كتير مش عارف منهم صراحة ولا واحدة:a63:
انا هقول معلومة واحدة بس يمكن هى مش تعرفها اصلا
جوسبل اول شخصية لتعرفت عليها فى المنتدى وكانت معرفة ؟؟؟ هى طبعا عارفة هاقول اية ههههه
ومع ان الواحد بقى لية اصدقاء وزمايل كتير بعد  كدة الا انة بقى امر اللة نفذ وعرفتهاوووو...
مش عاوز ارغى لحسن الواحد لو رغى مش هايسكت
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




MeToo قال:


> Gospel Life
> 
> الصراحة ، قلمك بجد مميز ، أنتِ من الأقلام التي قرأتُ لها فأثارت شيء ما في داخلي ،إحساسك رائع ، لا أدري إن كان الحزن يُفجّر الإبداع أو أن هناك سر دفين في دواخلنا يصنع من أحرفنا وكلماتنا روائع !
> 
> ...



ايه الكلام الكبير دا
انا مش قده خالص بجد
وصدقني قرايته كام مره ومش عارفه ارد اقولك ايه

Me Too
انت بجد اللي شخص محترم جداااااااااااا وذوق جدا في التعامل مع الاعضاء
وقلمك مميز جدا واثبت وجودك في المنتدي بسرعه
يارب دايما منورنا
وميرسي كتير علي مشاركتك وكلامك اللي مش استحقه خالص


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




grges monir قال:


> *يا مرحب بالتلفزيون جوسبل هنا :36_1_21:
> بصراحة دونا اختيار ولا اروع من كدة:11azy:
> انا وجوسبل عشرة طويلة مش احكى عنها لحسن نتحسد **:big68:*
> *هى فى الغلاسة مش تتوصى بس معلهش لازم نستحملها يعنى نطردها دونا هههههه
> ...



كدا يا دون شمتي عدوي فيا

بس معلش انت عارف هارد الشماته دي ازاي

ههههههههههههه
وهو انت دا كله ومش رغيت 
دا انت ما سبتش حاجه اصلا مش قولتها
دي كانت معرفه ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا

علي العموم ثانكس يا حاج علي المشاركه
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*نيفين بلدياتي هنا*
*وانا اقول الموضوع مضلم ليه*
*نيفوو من اجمل الشخصيات اللي عرفتها هنا*
*صحيح مش شفتها عشان اعرفها اكتر*
*لكن معرفتي بيها من فتره كبيره خلتني اعتبرها اختي الكبيره*
*اللي سعات كتير بحتاج لرأيها في اي موضوع *
*نيفو شخصيه هاديه ومحترمه جدا وقلبها جميل*
*لكن سعات كتير بتكون حزينه وبتخلي الحزن يسيطر عليها*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا نيفووو*​


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

نيفين 
شخصيه جميله مرحه 
مع انى معرفتى بيها مش فتره كبيره 
بس بحب اقرى مشاركتها  الجميله​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




mikel coco قال:


> *نيفين بلدياتي هنا*
> *وانا اقول الموضوع مضلم ليه*
> *نيفوو من اجمل الشخصيات اللي عرفتها هنا*
> *صحيح مش شفتها عشان اعرفها اكتر*
> ...



يا ويلكم يا ويلكم
اه بلدياتك هنا شوفت الهناء دا
طول عمري بضلم اي موضوع ادخله ياواد عادي :beee:
ميرسي يا ميكو انت كمان اخ عزيز عليا جدا

هاديه 
امممممممممممممممممممممم مين قالك الصفه دي
دا انا اشكرربنا انك مش عرفتني بقي :t33:

اه احزاني كتير للاسف لكن مش بتسيطر خالص
لانها ما تقدرتش عليا
انا عضز حزب الغلاسه برده حتي علي نفسي
هههههههههههههه

وميرسي يا مايكل علي مشاركتك
نورتني


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




soso a قال:


> نيفين
> شخصيه جميله مرحه
> مع انى معرفتى بيها مش فتره كبيره
> بس بحب اقرى مشاركتها  الجميله​



ميرسي يا سكره
انتي اللي عسوله ورقيقه
باذن ربنا يكونفي بينا تعامل الفتره الجايه
وربنا يسترها ومش تغيري رايك بقي
هههههههههههههههه
نورتي يا سكره


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي يا سكره
> انتي اللي عسوله ورقيقه
> باذن ربنا يكونفي بينا تعامل الفتره الجايه
> وربنا يسترها ومش تغيري رايك بقي
> ...


 
ده انا اتشرف ان يكون فى تعامل بينى وبينك 
ومتخفيش مش هغير راى 
الخوف ان انتِ اللى تغيرى رايك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*نيفين شخصيه هاديه متزنه
ومخها كبيير ، كاتبه ممتازه ديما بتابع جديدها
بتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك يا قمر
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




soso a قال:


> ده انا اتشرف ان يكون فى تعامل بينى وبينك
> ومتخفيش مش هغير راى
> الخوف ان انتِ اللى تغيرى رايك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ميرسي حبيبي لذوقك
لا اطمني مش هاقدر اغير رأي
ويسوع يدبر الاحوال


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *نيفين شخصيه هاديه متزنه
> ومخها كبيير ، كاتبه ممتازه ديما بتابع جديدها
> بتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك يا قمر
> *



هو انت اكيد يا مون تقصد حد غيري
انا مش هاديه و متنزنه ومخي كبير خالص
وعندي شهود علي كلامي هههههههههههههههه
بس هاعديها بقي 

اما بقي حكايه كاتبه دي فانا مش اجي جانبك حاجه خالص
اعتبر صفر علي الشمال انا يادوب لسه بتعلم صدقني

وانا كمان بتمنالك كل خير وسعاده في حياتك كلها
يسوع يفرحك ويقويك يارب
وميرسي كتير علي ذوقك ومشاركتك اللي مش استحقها


----------



## grges monir (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*



Gospel Life قال:


> كدا يا دون شمتي عدوي فيا
> 
> بس معلش انت عارف هارد الشماته دي ازاي
> 
> ...


*دى مش شماتة دة واقع فبلاش مقاوحة هههه
اتكلمت دة يدوبك عناوين الاخبار 
بصراحة عندك حق كانت معرفة معرفش جت منين ومكنتش عامل حساب دة خالص
بس نعمل اية بقى اللى حصل حصل ولامفر منة
ويفرحك برضة  يا حجة

*


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*جوسبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ سيبوني بقي عليها ههههههه
شخصية جميلة لذوذة و طيوبة و هزارية 
ليها حضور دائم و واضح و ردودها متزنة 
(سامحني يا رب علي الكدب ده )ههههههههههه
بجد كل اللي قلته فوق ده صح ما عدا ان ربنا يسامحني ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




grges monir قال:


> *دى مش شماتة دة واقع فبلاش مقاوحة هههه
> اتكلمت دة يدوبك عناوين الاخبار
> بصراحة عندك حق كانت معرفة معرفش جت منين ومكنتش عامل حساب دة خالص
> بس نعمل اية بقى اللى حصل حصل ولامفر منة
> ...




ميرسي جرجس لمتابعتك وردك






bob قال:


> *جوسبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ سيبوني بقي عليها ههههههه
> شخصية جميلة لذوذة و طيوبة و هزارية
> ليها حضور دائم و واضح و ردودها متزنة
> (سامحني يا رب علي الكدب ده )ههههههههههه
> بجد كل اللي قلته فوق ده صح ما عدا ان ربنا يسامحني ههههههههههه*



مهو اللي مش يعرف يقول عدس
يالا خلي الاعضاء واخدين فيا مقلب كدا
اني طيبه وهاديه وكلام من دا
مش يعرفوا اللي فيها
ههههههههه

وربنا اكيد هايسامحك اطمن يا بوب
وميرسي كتير قوي علي كلامك الجميل دا
انت اللي شخص ذوق بجد
لك كل احترامي
وربنا يفرحك يا فندم


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*نفين حد جميل جدآآآآآآآآ*
*ورومانسية  روعة حاجة اجمل من الجمال بصدق*
*اخت اعتز بمعرفتى بيها  *
*كتابتها روعة جدآآآآآآ*
*وقلمها غايه الجمال نفين صاحبه احساس رائع وعقليه جميله جدا*
*وشقاوة اطفال حلوة اوووووووى*
*ربنا يحميها ويحافظ عليها *​


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

بنوته عسوله جدااا
وشقيه ورمانسيه جدا كمان بحسها عقلها ناضج وواعيه


----------



## مريم12 (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*هى شكلها بنوتة عسولة و دمها خفيف​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




jesuslovejohn قال:


> *نفين حد جميل جدآآآآآآآآ*
> *ورومانسية  روعة حاجة اجمل من الجمال بصدق*
> *اخت اعتز بمعرفتى بيها  *
> *كتابتها روعة جدآآآآآآ*
> ...




ميرسي يا جون
انت اللي اخ عزيز بجد
وشاعر جامد جدا
وبجد بشكرك علي كلامك الجميل دا
ربنا يفرحك ويحميك 





mero_engel قال:


> بنوته عسوله جدااا
> وشقيه ورمانسيه جدا كمان بحسها عقلها ناضج وواعيه




انتي اللي عسوله وجميله بجد

بس انتوا مخدوعين في نقطه العقل دي
انا مجنونه رسمي بجد
هههههههههه

وميرسي يا سكره علي كلامتك الرقيقه زيك






مريم12 قال:


> *هى شكلها بنوتة عسولة و دمها خفيف​*



انتي اللي عسوله يا قمر
وميرسي ليكي كتير
نورتي بمرورك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*جوسبل بنوتة لذيذة ورقيقة وشقية بس طيوبة خاااالص ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جوسبل بنوتة لذيذة ورقيقة وشقية بس طيوبة خاااالص ​*




ميرسي حبيبتي علي كلامك 
انتي بجد الي بنوته رقيقه وهاديه ولذيذه خالص
وبجد مبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليكي
يسوع يفرحك يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

ايه يا دون انتي نسيتني هنا ولا ايه
يالا بقي افرجي عني وهاتي حد تاني
نقطع في فروته شويه


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

هو انا اتنسيت هنا ولا ايه
يا اهلا الموضوع الكرام اين انتم

حد يجي يفرج عني والنبي    :11_9_12[1]:    
ولا عاجبكم افضل خلف الاسوار كدا


تعالوا يالا بدل ما اغرقلكم الموضوع بقي  :36_1_4:


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

هو انتي ياللي هنا فينا

اكيد هاجي وهشارك معكم
لكن مو هلا
فقط اعطوني بعض الوقت لحتي اكون مشارك مثل الاول

منورة يا فينا


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




just member قال:


> هو انتي ياللي هنا فينا
> 
> اكيد هاجي وهشارك معكم
> لكن مو هلا
> ...




اه انا اللي هنا

طب يعني هاتنسوني هنا لحد ما ترجع تنورنا بمشاركتك
دا كدا هاخلل بقي :t19:

حتي دونا نسيت شكلها

بص خرجني وبعد كدا سيبه مفتوح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




Gospel Life قال:


> هو انا اتنسيت هنا ولا ايه
> يا اهلا الموضوع الكرام اين انتم
> 
> حد يجي يفرج عني والنبي    :11_9_12[1]:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه ايه يا جوسبل حمضتي هنا هههههههههه
اهربي زي مبارك ههههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

جوسبل بنوته عاقله جداا
ورودها جميله وبتعجبني بحس قد ايه بنت متفهه وحكيمه 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




bob قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ايه يا جوسبل حمضتي هنا هههههههههه
> اهربي زي مبارك ههههههههههههه*




هههههههههههههههه لسه مش وصلت للمرحله دي
انا في مرحله التخليل بس

طب والنبي فوكيره حلوه خالص
حد يجبلي بقي طياره مروحيه زيه
:smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




mero_engel قال:


> جوسبل بنوته عاقله جداا
> ورودها جميله وبتعجبني بحس قد ايه بنت متفهه وحكيمه
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي




ميرسي يا ميرو علي كلامك الجميل
انتي اللي بنوته رقيقه جدا بجد وعسوله

بس نقطه عاقله دي انا اشك فيها 
اي حد بيشوفني بيقول عليا مجنونه رسمي
هههههههههههههه

نورتني حبيبي


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*



> ي حد بيشوفني بيقول عليا مجنونه رسمي


*من غير حلفان مصدقك:new6::smil15:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




grges monir قال:


> *من غير حلفان مصدقك:new6::smil15:
> *




اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااا
دا في ناس بتصاد في الميه العكره اهي :act23:
هش يا واد من هنا دا انا ام العقل كله
بس ببعد العين عني  الحسد وحش
ههههههههههههه :smile01


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*



Gospel Life قال:


> اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> دا في ناس بتصاد في الميه العكره اهي :act23:
> هش يا واد من هنا دا انا ام العقل كله
> بس ببعد العين عني  الحسد وحش
> ههههههههههههه :smile01


*لية بقى انا جبت  حاجة من عندى مش دة كلامك:fun_oops:
ولا هو تلكيك وخلاص
حلوة ام العقل دى  موقعها فين فى الجمجمة ههههههه
انتى فية حاجة تأثر فيكى اللهم لاحسد هههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




grges monir قال:


> *لية بقى انا جبت  حاجة من عندى مش دة كلامك:fun_oops:
> ولا هو تلكيك وخلاص
> حلوة ام العقل دى  موقعها فين فى الجمجمة ههههههه
> انتى فية حاجة تأثر فيكى اللهم لاحسد هههههه
> *



هو انت اصلا تقدر تجيب حاجه من عندك :bud:
براحتي بقي انا حر
في الجمجمه كلها عندك اعتراض :act23:

لا مفيش طبعا حاطه خرزه زرقه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (1 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

*نيفين ....*
*انسانه حساسه لابعد الحدود *
*خجوله وطيبه ومجروحه وحزينه جداً... 
وبتخفى دة تحت نقاب الشقاوه والتنطيط *
*بحبها كتير .... *
*الرب يباركك يا قمر *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




white.angel قال:


> *نيفين ....*
> *انسانه حساسه لابعد الحدود *
> *خجوله وطيبه ومجروحه وحزينه جداً...
> وبتخفى دة تحت نقاب الشقاوه والتنطيط *
> ...



ميرسي يا سكره علي كلامك 
مين منا مش حزين وبيحاول يخفف عن نفسه بان يلجأ او يختفي
وراء قناع الشقاوة والفرح شويه حتي لو مجروح
جايز يتعدي منهم ولا حاجه
هههههههههههههههههه

انا كمان بامانه بحبك برده قوي
وحاسه اني اعرفك من زمان كمان

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك يا قمره
مبسوطه كتير بمشاركتك


----------



## white.angel (1 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*



Gospel Life قال:


> مين منا مش حزين وبيحاول يخفف عن نفسه بان يلجأ او يختفي
> وراء قناع الشقاوة والفرح شويه حتي لو مجروح


*لا يمكن لجرح ان يلتئم بالتكميم دون تنظيف 
والا تحدث غرغرينه ونحتاج للبتر 
يجب فتح الجرح وتنظيفه .... 
حينئذ يلتئم للأبد ..
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




white.angel قال:


> *لا يمكن لجرح ان يلتئم بالتكميم دون تنظيف
> والا تحدث غرغرينه ونحتاج للبتر
> يجب فتح الجرح وتنظيفه ....
> حينئذ يلتئم للأبد ..
> *




يا خراشي عليا
فتح وتنظيف وبتر خير يارب
ههههههههههههه
شكلك دكتوره يابت
اوعي تقولي اه 
اصل بعيد عنك كدا انا مش بطيقهم خالص :t32:


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*

هلا ومن بعد غيبة تقريبا طويلة شوية
سامحونى عليها بتأسف الكم اكتير عن جد لكن بغصب عني صدقونى يا احبائي
راح ارجع لشخصية جديدة
بس قبل ما احكي عنها بدي اوجة شكر خاص للطيبة الحبيبة الغالية على قلبي
ياللي بعتبرها اخت كبيرة الى وام حنونة اكتير
الغالية دونا نبيل 
على مساندتها الى وتعبها معى بالوقت ياللي فات
وخدمتها الجميلة ياللي ماليا كل المنتدى
عن جد لا اعرف شو احكي فيكي يا دونا على كل ما صنعتية لأجلى
ربنا يخليكي النا ويباركك ويبارك محبتك الكبيرة 


ونرجع لموضوعنا 

شكرا الك يالجميلة نيفين على وجودك الطيب وانك سمحتلنا بالحكى عنك 
قد اية انتى جميلة بمحبتك وتستهلى كل خير
ربنا معاكى ويباركك يا طيبة يا غالية

راح ارجع وبشخصية جديدة انتظرونى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*



just member قال:


> هلا ومن بعد غيبة تقريبا طويلة شوية
> سامحونى عليها بتأسف الكم اكتير عن جد لكن بغصب عني صدقونى يا احبائي
> راح ارجع لشخصية جديدة
> بس قبل ما احكي عنها بدي اوجة شكر خاص للطيبة الحبيبة الغالية على قلبي
> ...


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن Gospel Life*




just member قال:


> شكرا الك يالجميلة نيفين على وجودك الطيب وانك سمحتلنا بالحكى عنك
> قد اية انتى جميلة بمحبتك وتستهلى كل خير
> ربنا معاكى ويباركك يا طيبة يا غالية
> 
> راح ارجع وبشخصية جديدة انتظرونى ​




انا بشكركم انكم اتحملتوني في الموضوع
وحمدلله علي السلامه يا جوجو
نورت الموضوع طبعا

وميرسي يا دونا علي الاستضافه الجميله دي
رغم انكم في الاخر سبتوووووووووني اخلل هنا
بس مو مشكل ههههههههههههههههه


وفي انتظار ضيفنا الجديد


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة*

*هلا رجعت وبضيفى الجديد
ضيفنا  ها المرة غير عادى بالمرة
فهو  أب يحتوينا بمعنى الكلمة
رائع جدا بوجودة الهادئ والمؤثر جدا جدا
مشاركاتة دائما ما تعبر عن ثقافة عالية وفهم دقيق 
ودائما ما يترك اثر طيب فى كلمة يحكيها وتكون ذات الف معنى
هلا راح نحكى عن 
ابى الحبيب 

**صوت صارخ*


*مرحبا فيك يا ابي وبشكرك عن جد لقبولك ها الاستضافة 
ربي يباركك ويبارك  محبتك



*​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*ابى الحبيب صوت صارخ القلم يعجز عن الكتابة والشفاة حائرة من الكلام عنك لقد تعلمت منك كثيرا جدا فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى القلب الى اليك من الحب ويارب يطول عمرك لنا فى المنتدى اختبارك الروعة اثار دهشة المنتديات الاخرى لقد اقتبسوا اختبارتك مع الرب وتعلموا منها فانت اب فاضل *
*ربنا يطول عمرك ......*


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

اخ كبير واستاذ فاضل وكان ليا عظيم الشرف اني قابلته


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

اختيار مميز اوي يا جوجو

الاستاذ صوت صارخ شخص محترم جدا وتواجده بركة كبيرة للمنتدي

كان ليا الشرف اني اتكلمت معاه هو شخص زوق جدا جدا  ربنا يفرحك دياما يا استاذي
​


----------



## fredyyy (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*شوفوا بقى *

*حبيبي وأخويا ... يعني قلبي مشعلل بيه كده ... :36_3_22:*

*ولو حد قال عليه كلمة كده أو كلمة كده ... هعمل فيه كده ... :8_5_17:*

*وإليِّ مش عاجبه كلامي هخليه يعيَّط كده ... :36_1_4:*

*أو أحسن يجري برة المنتدى كده ........... :s:*

*ما تخافش يا باشا وراك رجاله كده ... :t37:*

*شكلنا هناخد كارت أحمر كده ......... :banned:*


----------



## fredyyy (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




abokaf2020 قال:


> اخ كبير واستاذ فاضل وكان ليا عظيم الشرف اني *قابلته*


 
*قابلته بره المنتدي :675be:*

*إنذار إنذار ... إلحق يا روك في ناس بتقابل بعضها من ورانا *

*إعترف ... فين ... وليه ... وإمتى ... وبكام ... وقالك إيه ... وقلته إيه *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*استاذى صوت صارخ انا متابع جميع حوارتة فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
جاسوس شكلى انا ولااية ههههههه
استاذى الغالى يظهر من خارجة فى روددة انة شخص شديد اللهجة نوعا ما لكن يحمل فى داخل قلبة محبة باذلة للجميع وغضبة فى بعض الاحيان نابع من محبتة وليس من ضيق من احد
شكلى عكيت فى الكلام اجرى بقى لحسن دة  ابى واستاذنا  الغالى فريدى مستحلف لينا هنا ههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*الحقيقه اخيار فوق العاده 
استاذ صوت صارخ اب روحي واخ كبير وصديقي 
كله محبه  وسلام داخلي 
وبجد انا سعيد جدا بلقائه 
برغم انه كان مدته مش كبيره 
بس اتمني انه يتكرر في اقرب فرصه 
وميرسي للاختيار المميز يا جوجو 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




fredyyy قال:


> *قابلته بره المنتدي :675be:*
> 
> *إنذار إنذار ... إلحق يا روك في ناس بتقابل بعضها من ورانا *
> 
> ...


*لو حضرتك تحب تشاركنا 
اكون سعيد جدا 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

خادم رائع جداااا
ربنا يبارك مجهوده بالمنتدى​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

استاذ فاضل ونتشرف كلنا بوجوده معانا في المنتدي

وانا عن نفسي بحب اقرا مشاركاته وبتعلم منه ربنا يباركه


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

اب غالى حنون و استاذ كبير اتعلمت منه و من حواراته كتير جدا
و ان بدى بتلك القسوة فهو يحمل داخله اضعافها حنو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*الاستاذ صوت صارخ بجد مثال رائع لخدام المسيح 
وبجد فخر لينا انه موجود فى وسطنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذنا الحبيب 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

واوووووووووووو اختيار رائع يا جوجو بجد

استاذي الغالي بل ابي العزيز
جايز انا ماليش اي تعامل معاه
لكن هو شخص محترم جداا ومثقف وردود دايما في الصميم ومعزيه لابعد حد
انا متابعه اغلب ردود وبجد انا استفدت كتير جدا من مواضيعه
وبجد هو بركه كبيره جدا لينا هنا في المنتدي
ربنا يخليه لكل حبايبه ولينا كمان في المنتدي


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*أهلا بالجميع

أهلا بالحبيب جوجو ..... ربنا يبارك حياته وعمره

لا أعرف ماذا أكتب ..... فما كتبتموه عنى أزاد أحمالى ..... فليس لى أن أخطئ .... وانا ملئ بالأخطاء ... لكن خالقى فقط من يعلمها وبمحبته الغالية يستر علىّ

لى كلمة واحدة اتمنى أن أراها مزروعة فى قلب كل إنسان ..... وفى قلبى أيضا ... أن عملنا بها ستتحول أرضنا لجنة عدن .... وصية واحدة تحوى كل صلاح ... اعطاها الرب لنا منذ البدء ..... بدء تعارف الرب على البشر

فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ (تث  6 :  5)

وجاء الرب يسوع ليُعيد على مسامعنا نفس الوصية

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ (مت  22 :  37)

وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى (مر  12 :  30)

فَأَجَابَ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَقَرِيبَكَ مِثْلَ نَفْسِكَ» (لو  10 :  27)

فالحب هو الطريق ..... وهو الحياة ..... وهو الحقيقة الوحيدة التى ينبغى أن ندركها طوال فترة غربتنا على الأرض*


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

ما اجمل جمال كلماتك ومشاركتك يا ابي


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

الاستاذ  صوت صارخ 
من احكم واهدى الاعضاء الرب يبارك خدمته ويبارك اسرته وحياته 
وليتمجد اسم الرب فيك يا استاذ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




soso a قال:


> الاستاذ  صوت صارخ
> من احكم واهدى الاعضاء الرب يبارك خدمته ويبارك اسرته وحياته
> وليتمجد اسم الرب فيك يا استاذ​



*أفقدنى القسم الإسلامى الكثير من هدوئي ..... واسأل روك .... *


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

استاذ صوت صارخ بجد جميل جدا واحلي حاجة فيه انه بجد اب حنين اوي
ودي لمستها في معاملاتي البسيطة معاه
اكيد وجوده وسطنا سبب بركة جميلة لينا ومن حب ربنا لينا انه معانا​


----------



## mero_engel (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

استاذنا صوت صارخ
له كل الاحترام والتقدير 
وبنفتخر انه متواجد معانا شخص مثله
وفعلا كلنا بنتعلم منه
وبستمتع لقراتي لمشاركته المتميزه والفعاله


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*استاذى صوت صارخ
كان ليا الشرف انى قابلته من فتره قريبه جدا
هو فعلا اب حنون وتحب تقعد معاه جدا
بتمنالك طولة العمر بينا وتفضل منورنا على طول فى المنتدى
*


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*استاذنا صوت صارخ له كل الاحترام والتقدير
ربنا يبارك خدمته*​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

بابا صوت صارخ فعلا اب
كلمة اب دي مسهلة
ومش اي واحد تتقال عليه اب حتى لو كان عنده عيال
ربنا يخليك لينا يا بابا صوت صارخ


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




Critic قال:


> اب غالى حنون و استاذ كبير اتعلمت منه و من حواراته كتير جدا
> و ان بدى بتلك القسوة فهو يحمل داخله اضعافها حنو



الموضوع دا يا استاذ كريتك انا ليا معاه تجربة شخصية
اللي زيي في المجتمع بيسموه يتيم 
في موضوع كنت كتبت فيه الشيء اللي تفتقده في حياتك
فكتبت عن الحتة دي
اللي حصل يا جماعة وانا اسف يا بابا صوت صارخ اني هقول على تصرف شخصي ليك انه بعتلي رسالة على الخاص وقالي ان حضنه مفتوح وقلبه مفتوحين ليا على طول من غير حتى ما يعرفني ولا يعرف انا مين وقصتي ايه وظروفي عاملة ازاي
تفتكرو ايه اللي يخلي حد يعمل حاجة زي كدة ؟
فالقسوة دي مش طباعه ابدا لان مافيش حد قاسي بيعمل كدا
بس زي ما انا قولت ان بابا صوت صارخ اب بجد
انا مش لاقي كلام اقول هوله بصراحة
غير ان ربنا يحافظ عليك لينا يابابا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*انا عاتبه علي الاب الغالي صوت صارخ لانه كان قاسي عليا في الكلام في بعض الاحيان رغم اني طريقه كلامي محترمه مع الجميع الحمد لله...*

*ربنا يطول عمرك يا غالي*

*سلام*
​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*الاستاذ العزيز صوت صارخ 
يمكن مليش تعامل مباشر معاه
لكن بالامانة من ردوده وتعليقاته ومواضيعه وكلام الاعضاء عنه هو شخصية جمييلة ومتميزة جداااااااااا​*


----------



## sparrow (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

استاذ صوت صارخ
خدمته مميزة ربنا يبارك تعبه


----------



## bob (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*استاذي صوت صارخ 
انسان قوي جدا في ردوده و مواضيعه 
و لكني اري حنيته ايضا لامعه في ردوده القوية*


----------



## SALVATION (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

استاذنا صوت صارخ غنى عن التعريف 
شخصيا اقدر مواضيعه وردوده واسلوبة فى النقاش
حقيقى شخصية متزنة بمعنى الكلمة
يسوع يحافظ عليه هو وكل اسرته
------------
شكراا جوجو لدعوتك للمشاركة​


----------



## white.angel (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*لو تسمحولى .. انا مش هقول انطباعى .... 
انما هتكلم عن .. مش هقول استاذى .. وبلاش الرسميه هنا 
بابا ... بحبه جداً .. لابعد الحدود .. وبحترمه كتير اوى .. مش عشان فرق السن ولكن لانه من العقليات النادره اللى جذبت احترام خاص منى ... لا اعطيه لاحد تقريباً ....
بابايا شخصيه المتناقضات .. اسلوبه حازم جداً ... و مع ذلك بداخله قلب ... يفيض حناناً وحباً .....
قوى اوى .... ومع ذلك هناك على بعد معين .. تلمح طفل برئ جميل قابع فى داخله .. لا يظهر الا فى اوقات الضعف ....
بابا كمان .. حتى لو متضايق من جواه او حزين او مجروح او مش لاقى يسوع ... بيقدر يحتوى كل حزن ويعالج كل جرح ويعطى سلام ويوصلك ليسوع .... بيقولوا احيانا ان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه 
ولكن بابا حتى ولو حزين جداً ... يقدر يمنح اى انسان بسمه وسعاده 
يقدر يحتوى اى ثوره ... او غضب ... او سوء ظن ... شخصيه محترمه وامينه ويعتمد عليه اوى ... 
مثله الاعلى فى الحياه السيد المسيح ... بيحاول يتمثل بيه .. عشان كدة حساباته مختلفه عن بعضنا .. 
ولانه بيحاول ويتمنى انه يكون زى سيده فهو فى احياناً كتير بيكون شبهه بالفعل .... حتى احياناً لما السيد المسيح بيكون عايز يفهمنى حاجة ... بيقولى اروح لبابا وفعلاً بلاقى عنده الرد اللى متوقعه اسمعه من يسوع ولكن بكابر ... ودة حصل بوضوح فى موقف .. وانا مش احب اتطرق اليه هنا
بالاضافه لانه شاعر ممتاز ... وكتب قصيده  زمان حلوه نفسى اعرف مين المقصوده فيها ههههههه ....
انا نفسى اتكلم كتير عنه ... بس معتقدش ان كام صفحه فى الموضوع هيكفوا ... بس حقيقى انا بتمناله الفرح ...والسلام .. والنجاح فى الامتحان الصعب اللى بيجتازه ....والجدير بالذكر .. ان احد اصعب امتحانات حياته ... وضع فيها بسبب حنانه وحبه وطيبته .... وخيانته من احد ابنائه .... ومع ذلك مفييييش فايده ... بل بيزيد حنان وحب للأخرين كل يوم ....

 نفسى اهديله هديه ... بس بكل فخر هو قيمته اكبر من اى شئ ممكن يكون معايا ....

جوجو .. ربنا يسامحك .... لانك استضفت شخص غالى اوى فى الفتره دى .... 
سامحنى يا بابا ... بس مكنش ينفع مقولش انطباعى .. ونفسى اقول اكتر بس التايم اوت زى المره اللى فاتت

اسيبكم فى رعاية المسيح
​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*أستاذنا و أبونا الغالي صوت صارخ هو من الشخصيات الغنية عن التعريف في المنتدى 
بجد مش عارفة شو أحكي عنه 
عن حنيته وطيبة قلبه إللي بتكون جدا واضحة في ردوده و مشاركاته 
عن خدمته الأكثر من رائعة و المميزة في المنتدى 
عن سعية وحرصه لخلاص جميع النفوس فهو مثال حقيقي لتلميذ مسيحي مبشر بإسم المسيح 

أبي الغالي صوت صارخ شخصية أكثر من رائعة 
هو إنسان واعي و متزن وبحترمه جدا جدا 

ربنا يخليك بيننا ويطول في عمرك يا غالي 
سلام المسيح معك دائما ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا عاتبه علي الاب الغالي صوت صارخ لانه كان قاسي عليا في الكلام في بعض الاحيان رغم اني طريقه كلامي محترمه مع الجميع الحمد لله...*
> 
> *ربنا يطول عمرك يا غالي*
> 
> ...



*فعلت هذا لأنى أحببتك ..... أحببت فيك الإنسان اللى بيدور على شط يرتاح فيه .... أححبت فيك إنسان تائه بيدور على بيت وعلى عيله .... ولأنى أحببتك حاولت أن أنزع من جواك تمرد ضد الجميع ..... كان لازم يكون ليك بيت ترتاحى فيه .... حاولت اكون هذا البيت .... بس البيت ده له أصول ... عشان نخشه 
وربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك ويحميك من كل شر وشبه شر*


----------



## Alcrusader (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*مفيش حاجة نحكيها عن اخينا في المسيح صوت صارخ، بعتقد أنه غني عن التعريف.
كلنا نعرف ما كان دوره في جعل خاصةً القسم الإسلامي، ما هو عليه الأن.
ما زلت أذكر الليالي التي كنت اسهر فيها إلى طلوع الفجر في القسم الإسلامي، وأجد صوت صارخ يقف بالمرصاد في وجه محاولات أتباع بدعة مخمد الدجال الفاشلة في إبراز صحة ما يؤمنون به.
ومازال حتى الأن، يقوم بالذي يجيد القيام به.

كل الإحترام والتقدير للأخ صوت صارخ. 
ليباركك الرب، ولتكون خدمتك سبباً في عودة الكثيرين إلى طريق الحق.*


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

الأب الحبيب صوت صارخ، انت تاج على الرأس. بالرغم من كبر سنك وعلمك ومركزك، فأنت متواضع لدرجة التعليم. الرب يبارك ويحفظك لي وللمنتدى. الرب يحرسك ويحرس عائلتك من كل شرور هذا العالم.


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

امين امين امين
دعواتك حلوة يا روك وانا صليتها معك وقت قرائتها
ربنا يعطيلة العمر ويكون دائما وسطينا ويحرسة فى كل خطوة هو وكل اهل بيتة


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*الحبيب صوت صارخ ..... لاتعليق بجد*
*فأنت بدون مجاملة ... مثالي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




My Rock قال:


> الأب الحبيب صوت صارخ، انت تاج على الرأس. بالرغم من كبر سنك وعلمك ومركزك، فأنت متواضع لدرجة التعليم. الرب يبارك ويحفظك لي وللمنتدى. الرب يحرسك ويحرس عائلتك من كل شرور هذا العالم.



*شكرا حبيبي على مشاعرك الحلوة ..... ربنا يبارك فيكم كلكم .... فأنتم احلى اسرة .... حقيقي مش مجاملة

على فكرة .... خبر حلو تمنيته من زمان .... حاكون جد بعد ثمان شهور .... كم أنا فرحان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*أستاذنا و أبونا الغالي صوت صارخ له مكانه عاليه فى نفوسنا 
بنكن له كل محبه واحترام وبنتمناله دايما الافضل 
صلواتنا دايما مرفوعه لاجله ولاجل اسرته الغاليه *


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

صووت صارخ .... قلب كبير يسع الجميع 

انا فخور لانى بتعلم منه وفخور انى موجود فى مكان هو فيه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*استاذنا وابونا صوت صارخ بجد مافيش كلام يوفيه حقه
وانا مبسوطة قوى انى اتعرفت عليه عن قرب
وفعلا من الشخصيات اللى كلها حنان ودفئ غير طبيعى
ربنا يحافظلنا على حضرتك ويديم وجودك معانا ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*الاستاذ صوت صارخ اب بما في الكلمة من معنى*
*  حازم الا انه يحمل فائض من الطيبة والحنان*
*من اكثر الشخصيات لانا سعيدة وبتشرف بمعرفتها*
*الرب يخليك يا ابي ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

ابى الحبيب شرفنتا كتير بوجود حضرتك معنا والحكى فيك
قد اية نحنا نحبك يا ابى 
شكرا اليك يا ابي انك كون متواجد  معنا رغم انشغلاتك
اتمنالك كل الخير من قلبي
ربنا يباركك ويسعدك انت وكل اهل بيتك امين

هلا برجعلكم وضيف جديد 
انتظرونى


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*

*هلا ورجعتلكم مرة اخرى
وها المرة معايا عضوة اكتير محبوبة
فيها هدوء مؤثر اكتير
وتحكي بمنتهى البساطة والتلقائية
كلنا عرفناها فى هيك وحبناها منشان بساطتها ومحبتها الجميلة للكل
كمان ما راح ننسي خفة دمها فى لعبها وشقاوتها معنا
هى بالحقيقة شخصية اكتير حبوبة وخفيفة على قلوبنا كلها

وهى مشرفتنا الجميلة 
*​*جيلان*

*منورانا بوجودك الطيب يا جيلي
وشكرا انك سمحتلنا بأستضافتك
اكيد راح نحب هيك فيكي 



*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

جيلان دي عسولة خالص 

انا عن نفسي بحبها وبحترمها جدا يمكن مفيش بينا تعامل كتير لكن لما بندخل في مناقشة ردودها بلاقيها جميلة ومنطقية

منورة يا حبيبتي الدنيا كلها 

وميرسي يا جوجو لاختيارك الجميل زيك​


----------



## sparrow (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

جيلان شخصيه مميزة وحبوبه
وردودها كلها عاقله ومنطقيه 
اختيارك مميز يا جوجو


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو قوي الاختيار دي بقي
الواحد يطلع اللي جواه كدا في البت دي ويقطع في فروتها شويه

وانا في حمايتك يا جوجو بقي


نبدا بقي
في الاول كنت بحسبها هاديه كدا وطيوبه
لكن للاسف كانت الصدمه الكبري
طلعت بت شعلله خالص بوتاجازات العالم كلها جانبها ولا حاجه
ههههههههههههههههه
ورغم ذلك بحبها برده وبحب منغاشتها
وكمان هي مشرفه عسوله ومثقفه مهي في القسم الثقافي بقي
وردروها عسوله 
ربنا يحميها ويارب تحقق كل امانيها


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

جيلان دي اموره قوي وفعلا هاديه جدا
وافتكر اول ما دخلت المنتدي من ثلاثة سنين 
كانت هي اول واحده اتعرف عليها 
وهي اللي عرفتني ازاي انزل صوره في الموضوع  
او في التوقيع 
بحد وامانه انا حبيت المنتدي بسببها
لانها كانت فعلا ما بتتأخرش علي في اي سؤال
ربنا يباركك جيلي حبيبي 
وتفضلي العين الساهره علي المنتدي


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

اذا ذكرت جيلان ذكرت اللماضة كلها
ههههههههههههههه
جيلان دي حد عسل ولمض وشقي اوي
بس طيبة جدا وجدعة
والمنتدي مش ليه طعم من غيرها​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

_احم احم _
_جيلان من الناس الاليكساويه اللى مش بتدخل كتير ههههه _
_بس بجد شخصيه جميله وتستحق كل خير _​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




just member قال:


> *هلا ورجعتلكم مرة اخرى*​
> *وها المرة معايا عضوة اكتير محبوبة*
> *فيها هدوء مؤثر اكتير*
> *وتحكي بمنتهى البساطة والتلقائية*
> ...




اوباااااااااا
انت بتكلم عن الاسكندر الاكبر
اكيد طبعا ده غنى عن التعريف
فى حد ميعرفش جيلاتى ههههههههههههه
والنبى عثل هههههههههههه
حقيقى بحسها انسانة جدعه
يسوع يحميها هى وكل الاسره المالكة​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان مشرفة مميزة وشخصية جميلة وردودها ومواضيعها جميلة جدااااا
بتمنالها كل خير​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااو روح قلبى هنا 
بتعملى ايه يابت هنا هههههههههههه
بجد ومن غير مجاملة جيلى دى شخصية عسل جدا جدا
ومن الناس اللى برتاح فى الكلام معاهم قوى 
وبجد لينا ذكريات وايام تحفة مع بعض مينفعش تتنسى ابدااااا
**عايزة اقولك انى بحب فيكى طيبتك جدا وربنا يوعدنا بشوية طيبة كده هههههههه**
وبينى وبينك هابقى اقولك ايه اللى بكرهه فيكى لو لقيته يعنى ههههههه
Love u waka *​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*
كأني بالعزيزة تقول للسامعين : .. 

 لنكن كالطيور نحلق في فضاء .. 

ليس له نهاية .. 

نسافر مع النسيم العابر .. 

 نملأ السماء لعباً وترنيم .. 

وعندما تحل العتمة .. 

ترجع الى اعشاشها قانعة راضية .. 

هل علمتم عمن اتكلم : 

انها بالحقيقة الزميلة جيلي ..   
*


شهادتي بها مجروحة

من اول الناس اللي اتعرفت عليهم بالمنتدى

نشأنا وترعرعنا بقسم الثقافي (حلوة ترعرعنا ههه)

وكنا نتقاتل بمحبة بالقسم

بالاشتراك مع قلم حر ونونو جيرل الغائبة الحاضرة..

انسانة طيبة ومتسامحة وتشعر بالاخرين

ولا تجرح شعورهم

النكتة حاضرة دائماً  عندها لتخفف عنها وعن الاخرين..

ولا ننسى بانها مشرفتنا بالقسم المحبب لي..

وهذا مدعاة للسرور..

بأختصار...
*
انسانة مميزة : 

 الرقة .. 

 تتعلم منها حسن التصرف .. 

والذوق يخر ساجداً امام سحرها .. 

الصدق والاستقامة و الأخّوة الصادقة عنوانٌ لمسيرتها .. 

 وفي نفس الوقت مشاعر اكثر من صادقة .. 

فلو احتجتَ ليد ٍ ممدودة ؟ .. 

فانك ستجدها اول من يصافحك بمحبة وحنان .. 

ولو نقبت عمن يواسيك في صعابك .. 

تجدها اول من ينصت اليك بصدق .. 

مرهفة الحس .. 

تصرخ متوجعاً ؟ 

ستشاهد من يجمع قطرات دموعك .. 

 بحنان .. 

انسانة مميزة : 

 الرقة .. 

 تتعلم منها حسن التصرف .. 


والذوق يخر ساجداً امام سحرها .. 

الصدق والاستقامة و الأخّوة الصادقة عنوانٌ لمسيرتها .. 

 وفي نفس الوقت مشاعر اكثر من صادقة .. 

فلو احتجتَ ليد ٍ ممدودة ؟ .. 

فانك ستجدها اول من يصافحك بمحبة وحنان .. 

ولو نقبت عمن يواسيك في صعابك .. 

تجدها اول من ينصت اليك بصدق .. 

مرهفة الحس .. 

تصرخ متوجعاً ؟ 

ستشاهد من يجمع قطرات دموعك .. 

 بحنان .. 

 بالحقيقة هذا ملخص صغير عما جمعته عنها في زوايا  دماغي.. 

فلا زال هناك الكثير الكثير انما سأكتفي بهذا القدر

تحياتي .. 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع ..​
​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

أكتر حاجة حسيتها فى جيلان وبحبها فيها قوى
انها بنت جدعة والبنات الجدعة قليلين قوىىىىىى
بس فعلا فعلا انتى بنت جدعة​


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

جيلان شخصيه متميزه ردودها دايما دمها خفيف 
مع ان معرفتى بيها قليله​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جى جى شخصية جميلة وطيبة وعقلها حلو ودمها خفيف 
وردوهت حلوة وعاقلة 
وشريكتى فى الكفاح ايااااااااااام ماكنت بكافح بقى 
ايام 
*


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان .... دية جيلي كولا المنتدي *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان شخصيه رائعه  وعسوله اوووى 
بس زعلانه منه جداااااااااااا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

هي جيلي فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
البت شكلها فطست من كتر ما عماليين نقطع في فروتها
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

مشرفه شطورهوعضوه لزيزه خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
واختت جميله


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

 معقول يكون الحكي عن جيلان وما ندلوش بدلونا  

بما انو الزميلة الأخت المناضلة إسكندرانية ، خلاص أخدت العلامة الكاملة 

الصراحة ، بس مؤخراً لانتبهت لردودها ، ردودها خفيفة دم للغاية ، مقنعة للغاية ، منطقية للغاية ورائعة للغاية ... مين قال إنو الإسكندرية بس ريا وسكينة أهو كمان جيلان 

بين كلماتها هناك تفاؤل وإيجابية ، ذكاء وطموح ، وبتوقع إنها مش من النوع إللي بيكتفي بشهادة البكالوريس أو شهادة وحدة ، يعني ممكن تكمّل لحديت الدكتوراة ، ولو كانت مرتبطة راح تشجّع وتشارك شريكها طموحاتو ويمكن تحفّزوا للدراسة ... يمكن هلّا تكون مقطّعة حالها دراسة ومذاكرة  

تفضلي نكسبك انتي وجست ميمبر على كاسة شاي


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

جيلو سكر المنتدى الصغنن اول مرة عرفت سنها استغربت جداا عقلانية بطريقة حلوة ومعتدلة فى تفكيرها اروبتى الصغنن بحترمها جداا وبتفرض ع الكل يحترها رفم صغر سنها من الشخصيات الرائعة القريبة لقلبى


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان دمها خفيف
طموحها ملوش حدود
فعلا شخصيه جميله جدا
بتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان بصراحة مش اتعاملت معاها كتير 
بس بحس من رودودها انها عقلانية بشكل واعى 
كمان  فيها بعض من الشقاوة بس المعتدلة والرزينة ​*


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




MeToo قال:


> مين قال إنو الإسكندرية بس *ريا وسكينة* أهو كمان جيلان


 
*أقولك عل سر *

*وش وش وش وش وش وش ...ما تقولش لحد *

*ما كنتش أعرف إنها إسكندرانية ... في موضع قالت عليَّ ( آآآدي أول ضحية )*

*لو لا قلت لها أن عندي أولاد حرررررام ... سابتني بالعافية *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن ابي الحبيب صوت صارخ*




just member قال:


> *هلا ورجعتلكم مرة اخرى*​
> *وها المرة معايا عضوة اكتير محبوبة*
> *فيها هدوء مؤثر اكتير*
> *وتحكي بمنتهى البساطة والتلقائية*
> ...


 

دنت الى شكرا عشان افتكرتنى يا جوجو بكلامك الحلو ده
انت الى طيب اوى بجد و احييك على فكرة الموضوع الى بتقرب الاعضاء من بعض
بس تصدق اول مرة حد يقولى هادية ههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




روزي86 قال:


> جيلان دي عسولة خالص​
> 
> انا عن نفسي بحبها وبحترمها جدا يمكن مفيش بينا تعامل كتير لكن لما بندخل في مناقشة ردودها بلاقيها جميلة ومنطقية​
> منورة يا حبيبتي الدنيا كلها ​
> وميرسي يا جوجو لاختيارك الجميل زيك​


 

انتى الى عسل
وبحب اوى نوعيات مواضيعك فيها حيوية ونشاط فظيع لان معظمها محتاج متابعة وفيه اسئلة وحوارات
القلوب عند بعضها يا حبيبتى انا كمان معرفكيش عن قرب بس بحب كلامك بحسه رقيق كدة هههههههه




sparrow قال:


> جيلان شخصيه مميزة وحبوبه
> وردودها كلها عاقله ومنطقيه
> اختيارك مميز يا جوجو


 
لا بقى ده العقل كله انتى هههههههه
لا بجد ارائك بشوفها ناضجة فى المواضيع خصوصا فى القسم هنا



Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو قوي الاختيار دي بقي
> الواحد يطلع اللي جواه كدا في البت دي ويقطع في فروتها شويه
> 
> وانا في حمايتك يا جوجو بقي
> ...


 
والنبى انت الى عسل
تصدقى كله بيتخم فيا فى الاول بردوا ههههههههه
العالم يابت تشوف صورة بابا يسوع وكلمة مافيش فايدة والصورة الى مبتتغيرش دى يقولو البت دى هادية وفى حالها وغلبانة
وزى منتى عارفة طبعا انا فعلا هادية وفى حالى وغلبانة هههههههههه
ولا ايه :nunu0000:


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




netta قال:


> جيلان دي اموره قوي وفعلا هاديه جدا





netta قال:


> وافتكر اول ما دخلت المنتدي من ثلاثة سنين
> كانت هي اول واحده اتعرف عليها
> وهي اللي عرفتني ازاي انزل صوره في الموضوع
> او في التوقيع
> ...




ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الحلو ده انا معملتش حاجة زيادة صدقينى الكل هنا بيخدم وانا فى يوم من الايام كنت بلاقى الى يرشدنى وانا فى البداية
ميرسى على التشجيع الجامد ده
وانا عين ساهرة ازااى اومال روك وكوبتك ودونا وابسوتى اييه هما دول العيون بقى ههههههههه
انتى الى طيبة اوى وعسولة وبحب وجودك اوى فى المنتدى وبصفة خاصة فى القسم 
ايون شوية دعاية للثقافى اهى هههههههه
بس يارب دونا متاخدش مننا عمولة







marmora jesus قال:


> اذا ذكرت جيلان ذكرت اللماضة كلها​
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه انا هروح فيكى فين يا بتاعة يا فرج ابعتى رزق ولا مش عارف مين يبعت مين كدة هُما اتنين اتنيييييييين ههههههههه
طبعا يا بنتى طعم بالموز :t39:
ولما الثورة تنجح وناخد الكرسى من روك هبقى فراولة بس شدوا حيلكو معانا كدة 




KOKOMAN قال:


> _احم احم _​
> 
> 
> _جيلان من الناس الاليكساويه اللى مش بتدخل كتير ههههه _​
> ...


 
مين مين مش بيدخل كتير انا؟ ههههههههه وانت فيين بقى
بص انا اكتر وقت بدخل فيه بيبقى وقت الامتحانات الواحد بقى بيتهد فى البيت شوية فبدخل , لكن طول الوقت طالعين من حاجة داخلين على حاجة فمش بقدر ادخل كتير
وبعدين احم ولماضة من اولها ما تغوزنى احسن حط صبارة فيا هههههه
واحيانا ببقى موجودة بس مش بلف كتير بعمل بيات شتوى فى القسم 
انت الى شخصية جميلة يا كوكو وجواك ابيض ربنا ينجحك وينجحنا كلنا ​


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




SALVATION قال:


> اوباااااااااا
> انت بتكلم عن الاسكندر الاكبر
> اكيد طبعا ده غنى عن التعريف
> فى حد ميعرفش جيلاتى ههههههههههههه
> ...


 
انت الى جدع يا تونى واحلى حاجة فيك انى لما بقولك تدينى تقييم بتدينى على طول ههههههه
وطبعا هوصل سلامك للاسرة المالكة متقلقش :t39:




max mike قال:


> *جيلان مشرفة مميزة وشخصية جميلة وردودها ومواضيعها جميلة جدااااا​*
> 
> *بتمنالها كل خير*


 
شكرا ماكس على تشجيعك الجميل
وعايزيين نشوفك منتشر اكتر ومن ناحية اللماضة خليك انت اعد معانا وهى هتيجى لوحدها متقلقش ههههههههه




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااو روح قلبى هنا *​​
> *بتعملى ايه يابت هنا هههههههههههه*
> *بجد ومن غير مجاملة جيلى دى شخصية عسل جدا جدا*
> *ومن الناس اللى برتاح فى الكلام معاهم قوى *
> ...




حبيبة قلبة واكا واكاااااااااا
احنا يا بنتى بنا واكا و كرسبى وبوقيعة و ازاعة وكل البلاوى الى فى الدنيا ههههههههه
انا الى بحبك دى شوية عليكى بجد انتى اعسل بنت شفتها فى حياتى اصلا
وبفرح اوى لما بنخرج مع بعض بيبقى يوم واااو .. فاكراها دى ( انظر البوقيعة الدقيقة رقم مش فاكرة ) ههههههههههههههه
اى لاف يو تو ماى واكا ايش ليبى دييش


​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

انا بشوفها كتيييييييييييييير اوى
الموضوع بقى مستفز بالنسبالى
بس مش عرفة لحظتوا الصفات الى فيها دى ازاى
دا انا معرفهاش ولاهى ههههههههههههههههه
انا اعرفها من زمان اصلها بتيجى البيت عندنا
اختى جيلان عظيمة عظيمة عظيمة اعظم عظمات البنات ههههههههه
هى طيبة بس شريرة ههههههههه
لالالالا نتكلم بجد شوية فيها ايه لمانتكلم بجد شوية
هى طموحة جداااا و دمها خفيف اوىىىى (بس مهما عملت مش اخف منى هاهاهاها)
عسولة ,جدعة ,ذكية ,قادرة على اقناع الاخرين ,كلامها منطقى و مبنى على اسس سليمة,خدومة ................الخ
هى من الاخر زى الفل
يا جماعة لازم ناخد بالنا من نقطة مهمة 
جيجى طلما هى اختى يبقى لازم تبقى زى الفل اومال ايه يعنى
شوفتى يا جوجو يا حبيبتى اى خدمة
بس يا جماعة هى فعلا كدة بجد بس محدش يقولها علشان متخدش فى نفسها الم هههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




كليمو قال:


> *كأني بالعزيزة تقول للسامعين : .. *
> 
> *لنكن كالطيور نحلق في فضاء .. *
> 
> ...


 
طب اقول ايه انا بس قدام الكلام ده
بامانة ما عارفة اقولك ايه دمعتلى عنيا اصلا بكلامك الحلو ده يا زومل
انا مش شاعرة زيك عشن اقدر اعبر عن فرحتى بكلامك ده الى مستحقهوش 
كل الى هقوله انك غالى فعلا ومنساش ابدا ايام استاذ قلم حر ونونو الى فرحت برجوعها اليومين دول وكلامك دايما الى كان بيسندنى فى اكتر وقت ببقى فيه زعلانة او عايزة اخد قرارات سريعة هندم عليها كنت دايما بتخلينى افكر مية مرة وبتساعدنى
اما عن اليد الممدودة بالمساعدة فاحسن مثال عليها هو انت 
لانك دايما بتخدم الكل هنا وبتديهم وقت كبير من يومك بدون مقابل ودى حاجة رائعة لما تكون فى انسان
وعلى رأى اسميشال يا بختكم يا لبنانيات بشعر كليمو هههههههههه
وملحوظة يا زومولى حلوة ترعرعنا دى ههههههههههههه






nonogirl89 قال:


> أكتر حاجة حسيتها فى جيلان وبحبها فيها قوى
> 
> انها بنت جدعة والبنات الجدعة قليلين قوىىىىىى​
> بس فعلا فعلا انتى بنت جدعة


 
انتِ الى جدعة وبجد وبصراحة اكتر اتنين فرحتلهم فى خطوبتهم كان شادى لما خطب واتجوز
وبعده انتى و ربنا يعلم
بتعجبنى افعالك وكلامك وخفة دمك ومن الناس الى بفرح اوى لما اشوفها موجودة فى المنتدى




soso a قال:


> جيلان شخصيه متميزه ردودها دايما دمها خفيف​​
> 
> مع ان معرفتى بيها قليله ​




ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى وانا كمان بشوف مشاركاتك بس لكن بحس من كلامك انك عسولة ورقيقة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*



جيلان قال:


> مين مين مش بيدخل كتير انا؟ ههههههههه وانت فيين بقى
> بص انا اكتر وقت بدخل فيه بيبقى وقت الامتحانات الواحد بقى بيتهد فى البيت شوية فبدخل , لكن طول الوقت طالعين من حاجة داخلين على حاجة فمش بقدر ادخل كتير
> وبعدين احم ولماضة من اولها ما تغوزنى احسن حط صبارة فيا هههههه
> واحيانا ببقى موجودة بس مش بلف كتير بعمل بيات شتوى فى القسم
> انت الى شخصية جميلة يا كوكو وجواك ابيض ربنا ينجحك وينجحنا كلنا ​


 
_هههههههه انا موجود اهه _
_بس عامل بيات صيفى عكس الشتوى :smile02_
_ربنا يخليكى على الكلام الجامد ده _
_اكيد مش انا طبعا :08:_
_يارب تنجح يا تتح _​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلى بنوته زى العسل حبوبه وروحها حلوه وانا بحبهااا جداااا ودونا الصغننه بتحبها اكتر منى كمان 
ولا يعيبها سوى حاجتين زملكاويتها وحبها للثوره ههههههه
ربنا يوفقك يا جميله فى كل امور حياتك*


----------



## grges monir (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان مشرفة مميزة فىالقسم الثقافى طبعا بجانب انها زملكاوية
لاعزاء للحاقدين علىالتميز الزملكاوى هنا
مشكلتهم بس انهم بيعملوا مسابقات فىالسر من وارنا فى القسم دةهههههه
منشوفش فى برو فيلنا غير خش صوت على احسن 3 مواضيع هههههه
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيجي من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا وعسولة خالص لما بكلمها بجننها ده شئ اكيد يعني سواء فون او ميل وكان نفسي خالص اشوفها بس الظروف منعت والوقت قليل جدا ربنا يدبر واقدر اشوفك وسلميلي علي بؤلة ههه *
*وياريت تكون مش زعلت مني*​


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




Nancy2 قال:


> *جى جى شخصية جميلة وطيبة وعقلها حلو ودمها خفيف *
> *وردوهت حلوة وعاقلة *
> *وشريكتى فى الكفاح ايااااااااااام ماكنت بكافح بقى *
> *ايام *


 
ربنا يخليييكى يا نوون يا حبيبتى وكويس انك منستيش العربى هناك عشان نشوف العسل ده فى المنتدى
انسانة مثقفة ورائعة بجد بحب كلامك وارائك جدا بل وبتابعها كمان
ربنا يسهل ونرجع لايام الكفاح تانى عشان نقضى على هذا النوع الى دمر البشرية هههههههه




Twin قال:


> *جيلان .... دية جيلي كولا المنتدي *​


 
ههههههههههه اه بحبه البتاع ده اوى اخر مرة جبته اعدت اتصور معاه مش عارفة ليه اصلى كنت مجبتهوش من ابتدائى بعدين لقيته فجأة هههههههه
بس هو شكل بتقول كلام كويس يعنى ربنا يخليك ههههههه




happy angel قال:


> *جيلان شخصيه رائعه وعسوله اوووى *​
> 
> *بس زعلانه منه جداااااااااااا *​


 
ربنا يخليكى يا ماما تعيشىىى
ممممممممم انا عارفة ليه عشان مش بجيلك متزعليش بجد معلش :08:


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




Gospel Life قال:


> هي جيلي فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> البت شكلها فطست من كتر ما عماليين نقطع في فروتها
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههههه لا لسة 
ده كلام يفطس بردوا والنبى انتو ادتونى قلم فى نفسى خلاص :smile02
اصلى كنت بمشى جوة الجزمة الاووووول



مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مشرفه شطورهوعضوه لزيزه خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> واختت جميله


 
انتى الى مواضيعك جميلة يا قمر واحلى حاجة فيكى بتجيبى المصدر هههههههههه
كدى احبك وتبقى كفاءة 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الحلو ده انتى الى عضوة نشيطة اوى وعسولة



MeToo قال:


> معقول يكون الحكي عن جيلان وما ندلوش بدلونا
> 
> بما انو الزميلة الأخت المناضلة إسكندرانية ، خلاص أخدت العلامة الكاملة
> 
> ...


 

صراحة هو انا مش دحيحة ( مصطلح يعنى المذاكرة الكتير ) بس النية موجودة ههههههههههه
يعنى ناوية اكمل دراسة فعلا لماح انت  وحظك كلامك طلع حلو بدل ما كنت تشوف رية وسكينة 2011 :nunu0000:
بجد بجد كلامك ده على راسى انا مش عارفة اقولك ايه لكن انت كمان شخصية رائعة بيعجبنى ارائك الوسطية جدا وتعبيراتك الراائعة خصوصا فى الموضوع الى فيه القصة بجد اكتر من راائع وكفايا انك مش مع احفاد سى السيد وبتناضل مع جمعيتنا هههههههههه
وشكرا على كلامك عن شريك المستقبل 
كاسة شاى انا ماليش اوى فى الشاى وبكره القهوة هههههههه بس ممكن اخد مج كابتشينو يبقى تمام اوى


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




Apsoti قال:


> جيلو سكر المنتدى الصغنن اول مرة عرفت سنها استغربت جداا عقلانية بطريقة حلوة ومعتدلة فى تفكيرها اروبتى الصغنن بحترمها جداا وبتفرض ع الكل يحترها رفم صغر سنها من الشخصيات الرائعة القريبة لقلبى


 
وانتى يا مرنون اطيب واحدة ممكن الواحد يقابلها فى حياته يعلم ربنا
طيبة اووى وتلقائية اوى وعسولة كمان
من الناس الى عمر الواحد ما سمع منهم كلمة تزعل ولا حاجة غلط حتى فى زعلك بتبقى واخدة بالك من كلامك وعمرك ما جرحتى حد
ومع تلقائيك بتبين قلبك الطيب اوى وبتدخلى قلب الواحد بسرعة
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الحلو ده وربنا يعلم ان القلوب عند بعضها



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *جيلان دمها خفيف*
> *طموحها ملوش حدود*
> *فعلا شخصيه جميله جدا*
> *بتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك*


 
انت يا مينا الى من الناس الى بيفرحنى فيهم حاجة مش موجودة فى شباب كتير وهى التفكير فى مشاريع جديدة وعدم الاتكال على الحكومة وخلاص , يعنى بتفكر وبتحاول والدنيا فعلا عايزة الشخص الى من النوع ده الى ميستناش الحاجة تجيله لحد عنده وعندك طموح كبير وموضوعاتك فى الشبابيات رائعة
انا كمان بتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك وتحقق كل الى انت عايزه




سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جيلان بصراحة مش اتعاملت معاها كتير ​*
> *بس بحس من رودودها انها عقلانية بشكل واعى *
> 
> *كمان فيها بعض من الشقاوة بس المعتدلة والرزينة *​


 

وانتى كمان يا قمر ردودك رقيقة خالص وبحس من مواضيعك انك رومانسية كدة ههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




fredyyy قال:


> *أقولك عل سر *
> 
> *وش وش وش وش وش وش ...ما تقولش لحد *
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه عشن تعرف بس يا استاذى ان الاسكندرانية قلبهم حنين لقيت عندك ولاد سبتك على طووول
قلبنا الطيب ده الى هيضيعنا  :94:





نفرتاري قال:


> انا بشوفها كتيييييييييييييير اوى
> 
> الموضوع بقى مستفز بالنسبالى
> بس مش عرفة لحظتوا الصفات الى فيها دى ازاى
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو الكلام زى الفل بس فى لبس فى الموضوع مش انا الكبيرة برضو يعنى مين طالع لمييييين :nunu0000:
انتى يا حبيبتى الى فيكى كل ده واشطر منى كماان
طبعا تربيتى انا والملك لازم تطلعى كدة يعنى :smile02
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى يا قمرر وتتردلك كدة فى زنقة زى دى




KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههه انا موجود اهه _
> _بس عامل بيات صيفى عكس الشتوى :smile02_
> _ربنا يخليكى على الكلام الجامد ده _
> _اكيد مش انا طبعا :08:_
> ...




ايون ادعيلى كدة احنا عالم داخلين على امتحانات ومحتاجين اكبر قدر ممكن من الدعاوى والمذاكرة على مهلها بقى :vava:​


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *جيلى بنوته زى العسل حبوبه وروحها حلوه وانا بحبهااا جداااا ودونا الصغننه بتحبها اكتر منى كمان *
> *ولا يعيبها سوى حاجتين زملكاويتها وحبها للثوره ههههههه*
> *ربنا يوفقك يا جميله فى كل امور حياتك*


 
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى وانا كمان بحبك اوى وبحب دونا الصغنونة اوييييييييي عسولة هى واول ما تدخل تبعتلى رسالة من عندك تقولى انا دونا الصغيرة واحيانا تكملنى وافتركها انتى وفى الاخر اعرف لوحدى من الاخر مبوظالك الدنيا يعنى ههههههههههه
وعقبال ما تفرحى بيها يارب هى ومانجو 
وربنا يسهل كدة وتبقى زملكاوية معرفش ليه مافيش اى حاجة تشجع على القرار ده بس معجزة هههههههه
 الثورة المشكلة هى محتاجة سنين عشان اثرها يبان والمشكلة الاكبر انى مش عايزة اضيع عمرى فى انتظار كل ده انا زنبى ايه استنى كل ده اكون موت ويضيع عمرى هدر وانا مستنية يعنى هحاول الدنيا تمشى عادى بس يارب الاحوال متتنيلش اكتر عشان الواحد يعرف يشوف حياته بقى ههههههههه




grges monir قال:


> *جيلان مشرفة مميزة فىالقسم الثقافى طبعا بجانب انها زملكاوية*
> *لاعزاء للحاقدين علىالتميز الزملكاوى هنا*
> *مشكلتهم بس انهم بيعملوا مسابقات فىالسر من وارنا فى القسم دةهههههه*
> *منشوفش فى برو فيلنا غير خش صوت على احسن 3 مواضيع هههههه*


 
ههههههههههههه طبعا طبعا كل العظماء زملكاوية 
انت الى مش متابع بقى دنا والزومل كانت ايدينا بتوجعنا من كتر التوزيع فى البروفايلات كنا بنزهىء العالم بندخلهم عاافية  :gun:




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جيجي من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا وعسولة خالص لما بكلمها بجننها ده شئ اكيد يعني سواء فون او ميل وكان نفسي خالص اشوفها بس الظروف منعت والوقت قليل جدا ربنا يدبر واقدر اشوفك وسلميلي علي بؤلة ههه *
> 
> *وياريت تكون مش زعلت مني*​


 
وانتى كمان عسولة يا روكا يلا زى بعضه جننينى ههههه هما الاسكندرانية حمالين كدى يا بنتى دى حاجة معروفة يعنى هههههه
ياريت كنا شفنا بعض بس تتعوض بقى فى المرات القادمة
لا يا قمر مافيش زعل ولا حاجة وحصل خيير وباين عليا انى مش زعلانة اهه :gun:


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

وبكدة يبقى انا خلصت ردود :heat:30: ياااااارب ميكنش حد وقع منى فى السكة وانا برد ( السكة اسكندرانى بردوا ههههه )  ههههههه والحمد لله عدى على خير ومشفتش اى ضرب او طماطم :vava:
وبجد بجد كانت فرصة حلوة اوى اقول لكل حد ايه بيعجبنى فيه والموضوع نفسه بيقربنا من بعض وكانت اوقات حلوة اوى ميرسى يا جوجو على الاستضافة الجميلة دى .


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




> طب اقول ايه انا بس قدام الكلام ده
> بامانة ما عارفة اقولك ايه دمعتلى عنيا اصلا بكلامك الحلو ده يا زومل
> انا مش شاعرة زيك عشن اقدر اعبر عن فرحتى بكلامك ده الى مستحقهوش
> كل الى هقوله انك غالى فعلا ومنساش  ابدا ايام استاذ قلم حر ونونو الى فرحت برجوعها اليومين دول وكلامك دايما  الى كان بيسندنى فى اكتر وقت ببقى فيه زعلانة او عايزة اخد قرارات سريعة  هندم عليها كنت دايما بتخلينى افكر مية مرة وبتساعدنى
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ما تعمليش حاجة
مش ضروري تكوني شاعرة حتى ردك يدمع
انتِ قمتي بالواجب
وعذراً  على التقصير مش كتبت كفاية  بحقكك ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*



جيلان قال:


> وانتى كمان عسولة يا روكا يلا زى بعضه جننينى ههههه هما الاسكندرانية حمالين كدى يا بنتى دى حاجة معروفة يعنى هههههه
> ياريت كنا شفنا بعض بس تتعوض بقى فى المرات القادمة
> لا يا قمر مافيش زعل ولا حاجة وحصل خيير وباين عليا انى مش زعلانة اهه :gun:


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*حمالين وحزام:gy0000:*
*انشاء الله يا قمر*
*ماهو باين ياختي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## جيلان (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ما تعمليش حاجة
> مش ضروري تكوني شاعرة حتى ردك يدمع
> ...



يا لهوى ربنا يخليك يا زومل يا ابو الواجب
معنوياتى بقت فى السقف خلاص ههههههه



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
> *حمالين وحزام:gy0000:*
> *انشاء الله يا قمر*
> *ماهو باين ياختي:nunu0000:*​



اه ونظام معايا حزام اسود عشن بحب الغوامق
لا ولسة :t32:
وربنا ما يجيب زعل بين حد يارب


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




جيلان قال:


> ربنا يخليييكى يا نوون يا حبيبتى وكويس انك منستيش العربى هناك عشان نشوف العسل ده فى المنتدى
> انسانة مثقفة ورائعة بجد بحب كلامك وارائك جدا بل وبتابعها كمان
> ربنا يسهل ونرجع لايام الكفاح تانى عشان نقضى على هذا النوع الى دمر البشرية هههههههه



*هههههه لا هو العربى كان فى طريقه للانحدار بس وجودى معاكوا انقذ البقية الباقية 
ميرسى ياقمر على كلامك الجميل 
اما الكفاح فأعتقد اننا نجحنا بالفعل فى دك حصون العدو انا مش شايفة اعداءنا بتوع زمان مش طالعلهم حس خلاص 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان شخصية رائعه فى المنتدى *​


----------



## جيلان (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههه لا هو العربى كان فى طريقه للانحدار بس وجودى معاكوا انقذ البقية الباقية
> ميرسى ياقمر على كلامك الجميل
> اما الكفاح فأعتقد اننا نجحنا بالفعل فى دك حصون العدو انا مش شايفة اعداءنا بتوع زمان مش طالعلهم حس خلاص
> *



طبعا حجتهم ضعيفة عقيدتهم رخوة هههههه
بيجادلو لمجرد الجدال والحمد لله قضينا عليهم :999:




سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *جيلان شخصية رائعه فى المنتدى *​




الرائع هو انت بمواضيعك ووجودك الهادى المؤثر
شكرا اخى


----------



## Basilius (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان زي الفل بجد
انسانه  بجد  ، عقلانيه ، مسيحيه ، اخلاق ، قليله التطفل وتعرف معنى التزام الحدود ، لها كاريزما خاصه جدا *


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلان انا قلت لازم اجي اقول كلمتين 
بنوتة عسولة و لذوذة و ليها حضور لا يغفل عنه
شخصية متميزة جدا *


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*

*جيلى مثقفة و لما تقرأ مداخلاتها بتديها سن اكبر من سنها*
*و دمها خفيف*
*و مش بتتنرفز ابدا حتى فى اشد المشدات كقطعة الثلج لا تذوب و لو فى صحارى سيبيريا :smil15:*


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن مشرفتنا الجميلة جيلان*




Basilius قال:


> *جيلان زي الفل بجد*
> *انسانه بجد ، عقلانيه ، مسيحيه ، اخلاق ، قليله التطفل وتعرف معنى التزام الحدود ، لها كاريزما خاصه جدا *


 
يا لهوى انا كل ده ربنا يخليييك يا بيسو انت الى جدع بجد وانسان محترم جدا ومثقف وبتستحمل
شكرا على كلامك ده الى انا مستاهلهوش
مش متطفلة انا اه بمنع نفسى مع انى ببقى هموت واعرف هههههههه لا لا الواحد كبر بقى يا بيسو يا اخويا السن له حكمه بردوا :2:



bob قال:


> *جيلان انا قلت لازم اجي اقول كلمتين *
> *بنوتة عسولة و لذوذة و ليها حضور لا يغفل عنه*
> *شخصية متميزة جدا *


 
ربنا يخليييك يا بوب 
وشكرا على الجيتار حرام كان زمان الجهاز شغال هههههههه وايه اجى اقول كلمتين ده نقلة رمل هى انت جاى عشان انا رائعة واستاهل طبعا ههههههههه
لا جد بقى انت الى لذيذ وحضورك ومشاركاتك بتعجبنى جدا عقلانية ممزوجة بخفة دم



Critic قال:


> *جيلى مثقفة و لما تقرأ مداخلاتها بتديها سن اكبر من سنها*
> *و دمها خفيف*
> *و مش بتتنرفز ابدا حتى فى اشد المشدات كقطعة الثلج لا تذوب و لو فى صحارى سيبيريا :smil15:*


 
كيرى العقل كله هناااا
انت الى مداخلاتك اكتر من راائعة مفهاش كلام دى وبتعجبنى مواضيعك جدا ومناقشاتك
اما عن البرود بقى فانا اصلا عصبية بس بحاول ادرب نفسى ابقى بادرة باين جات بنتيجة اهه ههههههههه


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

*شكرا الك يا جيلان انك سمحتلنا بأستضافتك والحكى عنك
قد اية انتى شخصية تستهلى كل خير من قلوبنا
ربنا يباركك ويسعدك ويعطيلك سؤال قلبك
وتعيشي  وتنورينا بوجودك
شكرا اكتير الك
*​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

*مرحبا فيكم اخوتى الاحباب
هلا جيت ومن بعد فترة تم اغلاق الموضوع فيها وهاد كان بسبب عدم مقدرتى على  المتابعة بالفترة الاخيرة وهاد كان بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى
هلا انا جيت منشان احكيلكم عن الجديد فى ها الموضوع
وهو ان سوف يتم ادارتة من خلال العضوة **white.angel*
* هاد لانى متغيب ها المرة لفترة طويلة شوية او يمكن تكون مفتوحة شويتين 
وسامحونى انى قفلتة فى وقت كان فية حيوي جدا ومنعت كلمة حلوة طيبة رايحة لكل احبابنا 
لكن هلا هو مفتوح واحكو ياللى بدكم بقى 
ماتنسونى بصلاتكم 
ربنا يعطيلكم الخير كلة ويبارك محبتكم القوية وياللى لمستها من خلال مشاركاتكم هون وبكل مكان
مع سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




just member قال:


> *مرحبا فيكم اخوتى الاحباب
> هلا جيت ومن بعد فترة تم اغلاق الموضوع فيها وهاد كان بسبب عدم مقدرتى على  المتابعة بالفترة الاخيرة وهاد كان بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى
> هلا انا جيت منشان احكيلكم عن الجديد فى ها الموضوع
> وهو ان سوف يتم ادارتة من خلال العضوة **white.angel*
> ...



*اوكى ........ وفى أنتظار عودة حميدة ....*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

زين ما اخترت يا خالى ههههههه
ترجع بالف سلامة جوجو​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




just member قال:


> *مرحبا فيكم اخوتى الاحباب
> هلا جيت ومن بعد فترة تم اغلاق الموضوع فيها وهاد كان بسبب عدم مقدرتى على  المتابعة بالفترة الاخيرة وهاد كان بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى
> هلا انا جيت منشان احكيلكم عن الجديد فى ها الموضوع
> وهو ان سوف يتم ادارتة من خلال العضوة **white.angel*
> ...


*اهلا اهلاااا بالمديرة الجديدة
منورة يا سكرة 
وربنا معاك يا جوجو
*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

بالتوفيق أخى الغالى *just member*


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




just member قال:


> *مرحبا فيكم اخوتى الاحباب
> هلا جيت ومن بعد فترة تم اغلاق الموضوع فيها وهاد كان بسبب عدم مقدرتى على  المتابعة بالفترة الاخيرة وهاد كان بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى
> هلا انا جيت منشان احكيلكم عن الجديد فى ها الموضوع
> وهو ان سوف يتم ادارتة من خلال العضوة **white.angel*
> ...


*لا مدير ولا مديره ..*
*هما يومين  فى السريع يا جوجو لحد ما ترجعلنا بالسلامه ..
 المهم مش تغيب عشان هنفتقدك ..*

*وبعد اذنك وبعد موافقتك اللى اعتبر نفسى اخدتها...*
*هتكون انت اول عضو اثناء تولى جنابى منصب رئاسة الموضوع** هيتم استضافته ... *

*معانا يا احباء عضو جميل .... احباؤه اجمعوا على وصفه بالملاك .... *
*just member *







*اتسلى وانت على الكرسى *

*منور معانا جوجو ...*






*يلا يا شباب .. منتظرين نسمع احلى كلام .. عن ملاكنا جوجو ..* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياله يا حبيبي .......... مستنينك من زمان*


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *اوكى ........ وفى أنتظار عودة حميدة ....*


صلواتك يا ابى


SALVATION قال:


> زين ما اخترت يا خالى ههههههه
> ترجع بالف سلامة جوجو​


اها 
ربنا يخليك يا تونى صلواتك يا حبيبي


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اهلا اهلاااا بالمديرة الجديدة
> منورة يا سكرة
> وربنا معاك يا جوجو
> *​


ربنا يخليكي يا بنت العدرا
ماتنسيني بصلاتك


النهيسى قال:


> بالتوفيق أخى الغالى *just member*


ربنا يباركك صلواتك يا استاذى


white.angel قال:


> *لا مدير ولا مديره ..*
> *هما يومين  فى السريع يا جوجو لحد ما ترجعلنا بالسلامه ..
> المهم مش تغيب عشان هنفتقدك ..*
> 
> ...


اية يا امى الكلام الكبير دة
ملاك اية ومين دول ياللى اجمعو
اكيد الناس دى مخدوعة
انا هشكرك على كلمتك الطيبة وعلشان اثبتلك انى  شطور ساعدتك فى تعديل العنوان 
بعد هيك اعتمدى على نفسك يا امى


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




just member قال:


> ومين دول ياللى اجمعو
> اكيد الناس دى مخدوعة


*انا واستاذ صوت صارخ اجمعنا *
*ثم انت ماااااااالك*
*ههههههههههه*
​


> انا هشكرك على كلمتك الطيبة وعلشان اثبتلك انى  شطور ساعدتك فى تعديل العنوان
> بعد هيك اعتمدى على نفسك يا امى


* ميرسى...بس كنت سيبنى اتعب دونا شويه* *... *


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




white.angel قال:


> *انا واستاذ صوت صارخ اجمعنا *
> *ثم انت ماااااااالك*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ​يعنى مافى حدا مخدوع غيركم بس
> ...


ومستعجلة على اية بس  كدة كدة هتتعبيها كتيرمعاكى 
وماتخافيش دونا قلبها كبير وبتتحمل اكتييييييير كمان


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو انسان من الزمن الجميل
شاب بقلب طفل
براءة متجسده
يريد ان يحتوى الجميع فى قلبه
لكن هناك من يجرحونه

يتمثل بسيده فى محبته
محبة بلا رياء
وبلا غرض
يعيش المحبة فى كلامه
وفى سلوكياته
افتخر انى تعرفت عليه
واشكر إلهى أنه مازال يوجد فى العالم
من هو مثل جوجو
ربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه​*


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *جوجو انسان من الزمن الجميل
> شاب بقلب طفل
> براءة متجسده
> يريد ان يحتوى الجميع فى قلبه
> ...


يا ابى انا محتار ارد عليك بأية ولا عارف حتى اقول اية
كلامك هايدا هو بالكتير جدا جدا عليا
وصدقنى مش هنيسي ابدا محبتك الجميلة فى كلمتك عنى ابدا
ربنا يعطيلك الخير كلة يا ابى ويباركك ويبارك محبتك الكبيرة ياللى بتفيض عليا بيها
صدقنى مو بعر شو احكيلك...


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




white.angel قال:


> *انا واستاذ صوت صارخ اجمعنا *
> *ثم انت ماااااااالك*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ​
> * ميرسى...بس كنت سيبنى اتعب دونا شويه* *... *





just member قال:


> ومستعجلة على اية بس  كدة كدة هتتعبيها كتيرمعاكى
> وماتخافيش دونا قلبها كبير وبتتحمل اكتييييييير كمان



*تعبكوا  هو كل الراحه صدقونى :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو الغالى ده اخويا اللى بعتز بيه جدااا وحقيقى بتعلم منه كتير 
هو انسان حساس  محب متسامح نقى برىء لابعد حد 
هو من الشخصيات النادر انك تقابلها فعلا سواء ع النت أو فى الواقع 
كل اللى بتمناه   انى اقابله قريب علشان اتعرف عليه اكتر عن قرب
بتمنالك كل خير الدنيا يا اغلى اخ وصديق جمعنى بيه منتدى الكنيسه​*


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو ... لا اعرف ما يجب ان اقوله تجاه هذا الانسان .. 
فكما قال استاذى سابقاً .. ملاك ..
يحاول اسعاد من حوله ببرائته رغم ما يحمل فى طيات قلبه من الم وحزن .. 
لم انل شرف معرفته عن قرب .. ولكنه من الاشخاص الذين يمثلون كتباً مفتوحه لمن حولهم .. 
كم انا سعيده بمعرفتى به ... وكم اشكر من عرفنى به 
ربنا يفرح قلبك جوجو .. ويرجعك لينا بالسلامه ..
وهترجع لينا قريب .. عن جد وعن ثقه ..*


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*






*
الأخ الغالى جدا والحبيبjust member 
شخصيه محببه جدا 
لى 
بل للجميع
هادئ الطبع أنسان نشيط وشيك فى كل تعاملاته 
أتمنى من الرب أن يوفقه ويباركه آمين

*



​


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*الغاليه* *white.angel

** أتمنى لك 
أداره ناجحه 
جدا
  آمين

*​


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




النهيسى قال:


> *الغاليه* *white.angel
> 
> ** أتمنى لك
> أداره ناجحه
> ...


*لا .. هذه ليست اداره ...*
*بل امانه ... اصلى فى قلبى ان استطيع تحملها .. الى ان يعود جوجو الغالى .. واشكره لمحبته وثقته التى لا استحقها ..*​


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

الأخ العزيز just member هو عملة نادرة في وقتنا الحالي فالوداعة واللطف من أبرز ثمار روحه
محبته للغير مدرسة يتعلم منها الغير، محبة نابعة بصورة مباشرة من المسيح نفسه

إيمانه في المسيح غير مرتبط بظروف او حالات شخصية ولا بتصرفات الاخرين على اي نحو.. مسيحه هو مسيح الأمس واليوم والى الأبد وليس مسيح الغد الذي غيره اليوم وغده

يعجبني فيه هدوءه المستمر ومحاولاته المستمرة على نشر الهدوء بين البقية.. فعلاً يملك سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل. الرب يزيدك من ثمار روح القدس..

أشكر الرب الذي سمح ورتب الفرصة لكي أتعرف عليه في حياتي.. أحبك كأخ عزيز وغالي على القلب.. الرب معك.


----------



## rana1981 (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*مافي ولا كلمة بتوصف جوجو لانه شخص تعجز اي كلمة انه تعطيه حقه 
انا بعزه كتير وبحترمه جداااا​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*white.angel

اتمنى الك التوفيق بادارة الموضوع​*


----------



## sparrow (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو اخ غالي وفعلا صديق مميز *
*ربنا يحفظ كل خطواتك وترجعلنا بسرعه *


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*لم يطلق على د/جو جنتلمان المنتدى من فراغ فهو انسان راقى جدا وواعى بشدة لدورة هنا فى الاشراف والخدمة
لم اسمع انة دخل فى خلاف او حدة مع شخص هنا فى المنتدى
اسلوبة فى التعامل مع الاعضاء بمنتهى الذوق والهدوء
مش بحقد عليك بقر بس هههههه*


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

فيلسوفة المنتدى
نورتى الموضوع ومرحبا بك  فى ادارة الموضوع
اختيار موفق جو جو


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

منوره الموضوع يا احلي وايت انجيل
اكيد هايكون مشوق برده في اخيتارلك للاعضاء
مثل ما جوجو كان مميزه جا في اختبارهم

++++++
وبالنبسه بقي للكلام عن جوجو
فبجد مهما قولت مفيش حرف واحد مش كلمه بس
تقدر توصفه هو بجد ملاك علي هيئه انسان وسطنا
لسه قلبه طفل برئ وبيحب الكل بدون تمييز
فعلا صوره الله ومثاله علي الارض
ومبسوطه قووووووووووووي انه عرفته في فتره من الفترات
وبعتذرله قوي اني مقصره في حقه في الفتره اللي فاتت
بس بجد انه بعزه جدا لانه فعلا اخ غالي عليا 
بتمنالك حياه لها فرح وسلام وربنا يبعت عنك اي تعب
يسوع يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




white.angel قال:


> *لا .. هذه ليست اداره ...*
> *بل امانه ... اصلى فى قلبى ان استطيع تحملها .. الى ان يعود جوجو الغالى .. واشكره لمحبته وثقته التى لا استحقها ..*​


يسوع معاكم آمين​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*اهلا بيكي يا قمر*
*منورة طبعا*
*ربنا معاك يا اخويا الغالي*​


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

يا هلا يا بالمديرة الجديدة
وكلها كام يوم وترجع يا جوجو المسيح يدبر امورك وترجعلنا بسرعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*بصي بقا جوجو ده اخويا الغاااااااااااالي بجد عليا جدا
**انسان جميل من جوا قلبه ابيض لا يكن اي ضغينة او كره 
**بيحب الناس كلها بحب لايوصف بجد وبامانة صعب انك تلاقي حد جميل بالشكل ده
**ضحكته زي الطفل البرئ .. حواره وكلامه تستفادي منه 
**انسان حساس ( احم احم زيي ماهو كله 5 يعني ) بيحب الشيكولا ههههههه
**صوته جميييييييييل جدا وبيرنم كمان هههههههه
**مبسوطة اني عرفتك يا جوجو واتعاملت معاك
**ويارب بجد اشوفك قريب وابقا اخد النونو ههههههه
**لقبه هو عارفه وزي ما كل بيقول عليه
**ملاك منتدي

**انا مش عارفة اتكلم كتير واي كلام مش هيقدر يوصفك اخويا الغالي
ربنا يحافظ عليك
*​


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




white.angel قال:


> *هتكون انت اول عضو اثناء تولى جنابى منصب رئاسة الموضوع** هيتم استضافته ... *
> 
> *معانا يا احباء عضو جميل .... احباؤه اجمعوا على وصفه بالملاك .... *
> *just member *​




احلى حاجة ان رغم تقصير الواحد معاه مش بيتضايق ولا بيزعل لكن بيقابل ده بكل محبة
عمره ما بيعاتب حتى بل بالعكس بلاقى محبة عجيبة من ناحيته بتجبر الواحد انه يحترمه ويحبه ويحس فيه بمحبة المسيح
رغم اى صعوبات ايمانه لا يهتز
انسان طيب لاقصى درجة
وبعدين من المصريين الى معندهمش روح البلطجة هههههه خلطة انجليزى على مصرى كدة هدوء على خفة دم
ربنا يحميك يا جوجو منور الكرسىىى


----------



## lovely dove (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

ياسلام من حسن حظي اني دخلت والكلام عن جوجو
جوجو بجد شخصية جميلة يمكن انا متعاملتش معاه كتير بصورة مباشرة 
بس الفترة اللي اتعرفت عليه فيها لقيته بجد حد جدع جدا وحساس جدا 
ومحب للكل حتي اللي ميعرفهمش 
علما بانه من قبل مايعرفني شخصيا كان بيتعامل كاخ عزيز 
وليا الشرف طبعا اني عرفته عن قرب 
شخصيه حسيت فيها الوداعه والمحبة والهدوء وعمره مازعل حد ولا قال كلام يجرح حد 
بجد مغلطش اللي قال عليه ملاك ياريت الواحد يعرف يتعلم منه محبته وهدوءه وطيبته وقربه من ربنا
بجد ياجوجو مبسوطة جدا اني اتعرفت علي شخصيه زيك فيها سلام المسيح 
ربنا يدبر حياتك للصالح اخي ويعوضك عن تعبك ومحبتك للجميع 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




just member قال:


> *مرحبا فيكم اخوتى الاحباب
> هلا جيت ومن بعد فترة تم اغلاق الموضوع فيها وهاد كان بسبب عدم مقدرتى على  المتابعة بالفترة الاخيرة وهاد كان بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى
> هلا انا جيت منشان احكيلكم عن الجديد فى ها الموضوع
> وهو ان سوف يتم ادارتة من خلال العضوة **white.angel*
> ...


*منوره الموضوع يا قمر
يسوع يكون معاك يا جوجو*​


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*هو في أيه ..... جوجو مين ؟*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




Twin قال:


> *هو في أيه ..... جوجو مين ؟*​




*ابدا مفيش اي حاجه
احنا بنقطع في فروة **just member بس
اتفضل معانا يا فندم*


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




Gospel Life قال:


> *ابدا مفيش اي حاجه*
> *احنا بنقطع في فروة **just member بس*
> *اتفضل معانا يا فندم*


 
*ههههههههههه*
*أيه النباهة دية :a82:*
*طب ما أنا عارف بس قلت أخلع بصنعة لطافة :ranting:*
*أصل جوجو مش هلاقي كلام يليق به *

*بصي أعتبريني مخدتش بالي ومش رديت :smil12:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *أيه النباهة دية :a82:*
> *طب ما أنا عارف بس قلت أخلع بصنعة لطافة :ranting:*
> *أصل جوجو مش هلاقي كلام يليق به *
> ...




هههههههههههههه
اه يا كسوفي يا انا :smil12:
لازم الاحراج دا يعني كدا
طب كنت استر عليا ينوبك ثوب يا عمنا
ياساتر يا ساتر :a82:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

اهلا يا انجل القمر
منورة يا حبيبتي 
وربنا معاك يا جوجو


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اه يا كسوفي يا انا :smil12:
> لازم الاحراج دا يعني كدا
> طب كنت استر عليا ينوبك ثوب يا عمنا
> ياساتر يا ساتر :a82:


 
*ما أنا قلتلك أعتبريني مش رديت والا شفت :smil12:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




Twin قال:


> *ما أنا قلتلك أعتبريني مش رديت والا شفت :smil12:*​



ههههههههههههه
ماشي يا فندم انا عملت نفسي حوله ومش خدت بالي
وهاعديها :smil12:


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ماشي يا فندم انا عملت نفسي حوله ومش خدت بالي
> وهاعديها :smil12:


*هههههههههههه*
*هو ده الكلام بقي :smil12:*
*بقولك هو أنتي شوفتي توين النهاردة :t33:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *هو ده الكلام بقي :smil12:*
> *بقولك هو أنتي شوفتي توين النهاردة :t33:*​




هههههههههههههههه
انا دلوقت بقي وفي نفس ذات اللحظه اللي بكتبلك فيها
ابقي اتعميت مش شوفت حد

هو مين توين دا هو انت تعرفه ؟ :beee:






شكلي هتطرد من الموضوع
:yahoo:


----------



## besm alslib (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*just member*


* من الشخصيات اللي قدرت تكسب محبتي بمحبته وطيبته*
* انسان مميز بجد *
* بيسال على الاعضاء الغايبه حتى في وقت ضيقته هو نفسه*
*مبيزعلش من قلة السؤال ومبيبطلش سؤال على اي حد*
*اسلوبو قمة في الاحترام مع الكل وده شي مش موجود كتير حاليا للامانه يعني*

*بيعجبني جدا اسلوب كلامه اللي ملخبط بين المصري والشامي واللي لما عرفت سببه  زاد احترامي ليه وعجبني اكتر فيه انه برغم عدم تمكنو من اللغه الا انه تابع وما زال متابع*

*وبجد بتمنى ابني يصير متله سواء بذوقه وكمان بقوة ارادته ومحبته للمتابعه *

*واحب اقوله اني بتمناله التوفيق بحياته دايما وان ربنا يكلل كل لحظه ببركته *
*ويديم عليه محبة كل اللي حواليه *​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو بجد من الشخصيات الجميله اللى تحب تتعرف عليها
هادى لابعد الحدود بيحب الكل ومحبته للكل مش مرتبطه بشىء
هو بيحب الكل بجد ومش بيستنى مقابل لمحبته لانه نابعه من شخص
اقل ما يقال عنه أنه رائع بمعنى الكلمه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

اممممممممممممم
اقول ايه ولا ايه عن جوجو
جوجو حد بعزه جدا واخويا بجد
حد حلو اوي وطيب جدا
لما بيكون بيتكلم بجد بيبقي ملاك
لكن لما يتلامض يبقي ملاك برده بس بعد ما سقط
زي العسل ودمه خفيف وبلطجي
وعليه علبة شيكولاه ليا
بجد من الشخصيات اللي مبسوطة اني اتعرفت عليها​


----------



## max mike (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*just member 
مشرف مميز
مواضيعه وردوده جميييلة جدااااااااااااااا
شخصية رائعة وبحترمها جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




just member قال:


> *مرحبا فيكم اخوتى الاحباب*​
> *هلا جيت ومن بعد فترة تم اغلاق الموضوع فيها وهاد كان بسبب عدم مقدرتى على المتابعة بالفترة الاخيرة وهاد كان بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى*
> *هلا انا جيت منشان احكيلكم عن الجديد فى ها الموضوع*
> *وهو ان سوف يتم ادارتة من خلال العضوة **white.angel*
> ...


 
*اهلا بالمديرة الجديدة منورة يا قمر*
*وربنا معاك يا جوجو *
*ويرجعك بألف سلامة بأذن يسوع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

_جوجو  _
_عثووووووووووووول اوى بجد _
_بحترمه لانه كدا _
_بيحب اصحابه وبيسائل ع طول _
_بتمناله كل خير وفرح فى حياته_
_وبقوله مش تزعل من اى حاجة_
_ علشان مفيش اى حاجة تستاهل زعلك_
_ربنا يفرح قلبك يا صديقى _
_ويكون معاك فى حياتك_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




just member قال:


> *مرحبا فيكم اخوتى الاحباب
> هلا جيت ومن بعد فترة تم اغلاق الموضوع فيها وهاد كان بسبب عدم مقدرتى على  المتابعة بالفترة الاخيرة وهاد كان بسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى
> هلا انا جيت منشان احكيلكم عن الجديد فى ها الموضوع
> وهو ان سوف يتم ادارتة من خلال العضوة **white.angel*
> ...




اهلا اهلا يا قمره منورة يابت انتي يابت ههههههههه

اختيار موفق يا جوجو وبأذن يسوع تكون معانا دايما دايما لفجرك

والف مبروك يا وايت يا عسولتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك يارب:t4:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

نيجي بقي لجوجوووووووو

ده بجد بجد اقرب صديق لقلبي حد كده مينفعش الكلام يوصفه

شخص خدوم ومحبوب من الجميع وبيحب من قلبه بجد مش اي كلام

صديق جدع جدا في وقت الازمات دايما بيكون معايا يمكن بيفهمني دايما من قبل ما اتكلم

لئيم انت يا جوجو ههههههههههههه

بتمنالك السعادة والفرح دايما وربنا يرشدك في كل خطوة من خطواتك وتفضل منور المنتدي كله بتواجدك الجميل يا صديقي

وكفاية عليك كده زهقت منك اصلا هههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو بجد في كلمتين وبس علي رأي فؤاد المهندس في برنمجه الشهير ال كان بيجي الصبح في الرديو *

*إنسان مثالي*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*+*

ربما من سوء حظي انني لم اقترب كثيراً من الاخ الحبيب *just member و لكنني اري .. بوضوح .. محبة الجميع له .. لذا .. هو حتماً إنسان محبوب .. و جميل .. و ربما يكون هذا اللقاء معه .. بداية التعارف .. الي المنتهى  

فتحية صادقة الي شخصك الجميل 
*


----------



## Basilius (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*بدون ان اراك فانا احبك و احترمك جدا *


----------



## vetaa (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*للامانه مـــــــــــــــــلاك
ومحتمل جدا يعنى انا ببقى غلطانه ومتعصبه
وهو بهدوءه بيتحمل ده وبجد احييه وربنا يزيده

وبصراحه انا حاسه يا جوجو ف الموضوع ده هتتحسد
اجهزلك البخور بقى ههههههه

فعلا انت شمعه للمنتدى
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

جوجو فعلا انسان رااائع ومتميز ومحترم جداااا
والمنتدى يكون دائما منور بوجوده ومفيش كلام يقدر يوفي حقه
ربنا يكون معاك ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك دائما​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو من اكتر الاعضاء اللي حبيتهم*
*قبل ما اشوفه وبعد ما شفته*
*وكان حظي حلو اني اتعرفت عليه عن قرب*
*لانه انسان جميل وهادي وطيب القلب والعقل*
*ربنا يدبر واشوفك قريب انشاء الله يا جوجو*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما ياحبي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو من ضمن الشخصيات اللى صعب تلاقيها فى زمنا دة
حد طيوب لدرجة كبيرة دة غير محبته اللى تلاقيها معاه زى ضله
ربنا معاك ياجوجو ويدبرلك الصالح فى حياتك ديما​*


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*
بتأسف اكتييييير لكل واحد حكى فيني كلمة طيبة نابعة من محبة صافية جميلة مليا قلبة
وما لقى منى رد يوفى حق كلامة عنى
لانى ببساطة فعلا مو وجدت الرد المناسب ابدا على كلامكم وأدرك انى مهما حاكيت لحدا عن جمال محبتة مش بقدر اوصفها او اعطيها حقها فى الحكى
كلامكم فيني هاد فعلا وسام شرف وفخر اضعة هيك على صدرى بأعتزاز
واشكر المسيح على وجودى معكم وتعارفى فيكم
لانكم اهل خير وطيبة وحنية جميلة وواسعة اكتير بتحتوى كل فرد فينا
ربنا يباركم ويبارك محبتك يا اخوتى
ويعطيلكم ديما سؤال قلبكم 
ولتكن مشيئتة ههى السايدة فى حياتكم الى المنتهى
اشكركم كل الشكر عن جد
*​


----------



## rimonda (26 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

جوجو جوجو جوجو 
انت شخص اكتر من رائع .انا ما الي زمان بالمنتدى لكن لمست روعتك ومحبتك للجميع وقت سجلت ومن كلام اختي رنا عنك بتحكي عنك بمحبة قوية كتير ولو انت ما بتنحب ما كانت صرعتني بالحكي عنك 
الله يحميك ويقويك ويوفقك بحياتك عل طول يا رب​


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*سعدنا كثيراً بوجود شخص احببناه جميعاً 
ورأينا فى ما نفتقده فى كثير من البشر وهى صفة الانسانيه ...*

*نعود فنلقاكم مع ضيف جديد .. تابعونا ...*​


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

اشكر محبتكم اكتيير يا اخوتى
وبالتوفيق الك يا انجل 
يسوع يرعاكى


----------



## Rosetta (28 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*جوجو بإختصار هو قلب طيب نقي صافي أبيض 
منووور المنتدى يا جوجو 

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

جوجو المحبة
*جوجو الانسانية
جوجو ملاك
إبنى الحبيب
انا فخورة بيك
وبشكر ربنا ان الدنيا لسة فيها ملايكة
ربنا يحفظك ويحميك ويبعدعنك اى شر او شبه شر
الرب يفرح قلبك ويخليك لينا يابركة المنتدى​*


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*كما عودناكم معنا اليوم ضيف جديد ... ولكن ضيف يختلف ...*
*هى ضيفه .... وفى الحقيقه هى ليست ضيفه ....*

*بل ام حنون .... وسيده من العصر الجميل ...
 من العصر الكلاسيكى الراقى ... يدعوها البعض بأمى ...
 ولكنها فى الحقيقة ام لكثيرين ...*
*اطلقوا عليها ام المتنصرين فى منتدانا العزيز ...*
*فمن هى ياترى ......؟؟*

*معنا اليوم استاذه مونيكا57 *
*
اهلاً بكِ استاذتى الغاليه .. سعيده بقبولك دعوتى
- على اعتبار انك قبلتيها ههههههه - 

اترك لكم احبائى .. مهمه ان تحدثونا عن الحبيبه مونيكا ...
فأنتم الاجدر بهذا ...

اهلاً بكِ استاذتى العزيزه ...*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*



*أحلى مونيكا ..... ومش حازود .... 


قول يا عبد الوهاب​*


[YOUTUBE]532qsMGeZ00[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*مامتي مونيكا شخصية جميلة جدا*
*ليا الشرف طبعا اني عرفتها ونفسي اتعرف عليها اكتر واكتر*
*لقبها هي الام المثالية *
*ربنا يحميكي يا مامتي*
*واقدر اشوفك قريب*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *أحلى مونيكا ..... ومش حازود ....
> 
> 
> قول يا عبد الوهاب​*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. آه .. محاباه .. تحيز .. 

الرب يبارك كل فيمتو ثانية من حياتكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

*



معنا اليوم استاذه مونيكا57  اهلاً بكِ استاذتى الغاليه .. سعيده بقبولك دعوتى - على اعتبار انك قبلتيها ههههههه - 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



 اترك لكم احبائى .. مهمه ان تحدثونا عن "الحبيبه مونيكا .. فأنتم الاجدر بهذا ...​ اهلاً بكِ استاذتى العزيزه​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*​​​ أهلا بيكى ميرو حبيبتى أشكرك لإستضافتى وميرسى للمقدمة الجميلة الرب يباركك *



أحلى مونيكا ..... ومش حازود .... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



قول يا عبد الوهاب 

اشكرك صوت صارخ
الرب يباركك
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مامتي مونيكا شخصية جميلة جدا*
> *ليا الشرف طبعا اني عرفتها ونفسي اتعرف عليها اكتر واكتر*
> *لقبها هي الام المثالية *
> *ربنا يحميكي يا مامتي*
> *واقدر اشوفك قريب*​



*اشكر روكاللكلام الجميل
انتى كمان انسانة رقيقة وطيوبة وعسولة اوى
الرب يفرح قلبك
وانا كمان ليا الشرف انى اتعرف عليكى​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*



REDEMPTION قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. آه .. محاباه .. تحيز ..
> 
> الرب يبارك كل فيمتو ثانية من حياتكم




*أشكرك لتشريفك الموضوع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




REDEMPTION قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. آه .. محاباه .. تحيز ..
> 
> الرب يبارك كل فيمتو ثانية من حياتكم



*اهلا طارق حبيبى ....... *


----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

استاذتى الغالية مونيكا شخصية مميزة بالفعل
فيها خاصية لاتتوافر لكثيرين لاتعرف المجاملة  روددها صريحة وقوية
عاملة هى واستاذتى وابى الغالى  صوت صارخ دييوتو مميز
تناقشنا انا و هى للاسف مرات قليلة  استفدت منها كثيرا بدون شك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*الأستاذة مونيكا من أنشط أعضاء المنتدى، فهي بكل هدوء تتعامل مع الآخرين على نحو شخصي لتجذبهم للمسيح بكل محبة وصدق. ربنا يبارك حياتك أستاذتي.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

اختيار مميز جدا يا ميرو
بشكرك عليه

الغاليه مونيكا انا ماليش تعامل مباشر معاها
بس من كلام الناس عليها بجد بحس انها فعلا ام للكل
ومشاركتها دائما فعاله وفي الصميم
يسوع يبارك حياتها وخدمتها دائما

اتمني اعرفها عن قريب بقي
ولو ربنا بيحبني اشوفها كمان
طماعه انا كتير
بس الناس الجميله دي فعلا بتكون عمله نادره في زمانا دا
الكل بيتمني اقتناءها


----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*

]532


صوت صارخ قال:


> *qsMGeZ00[/YOUTUBE]
> أحلى مونيكا ..... ومش حازود ....
> 
> 
> قول يا عبد الوهاب​*



*معلهش يعنى ابى الغالى ممنوع تعليق الاهل والاقارب هههه
شاممم ريحة مصلحة انا بقى هنا 
تقول كلمتين حلويين وفعلا هى تستحقهم بلا شك بس يعنى مش يرضيك يعنى انها  تنبسط من كلامك وعشان انت فى وشها تطلع من الموضوع دة بصينية كنافة منها  واحنا نتفرج ههههه
دة ظلم مش كدة ههههه​* 
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*أنا ما صرلي زمان هون بالمنتدى
فا ما قدرت كون فكرة عن الكل
بس من شخصية ماما مونيكا
عرفت شو معنى حب الخدمة
معنى حب الخير
عرفت شو معنى القلب الأبيض
و حب المساعدة
شفت هالصفات و أضعااااافها بماما مونيكا
و تعلمت منا كمان
الرب يخليكي و يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*مقدرش طبعا اتجاهل المشاركه 
في وجود استاذه مونيكا 

باختصار  امي الحنونه اللي اسعدني نصيبي بلقائها 
واللي بجد طيبتها وحنانها في المنتدي كلهم 
ميجوش ذره في الحقيقه 
*​


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *أحلى مونيكا ..... ومش حازود ....
> 
> 
> قول يا عبد الوهاب​*
> ...


ربنا يبارك محبتكم لبعض يا ابى 
ويحفظكم  ويخليكم لينا


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




grges monir قال:


> ]532
> 
> *معلهش يعنى ابى الغالى ممنوع تعليق الاهل والاقارب هههه
> شاممم ريحة مصلحة انا بقى هنا
> ...



*نوقوا بقى ...... على العموم سايبلك حته ....*


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

امى الحبيبة مونيكا
خلونى احكى بقى من ارض الواقع
ابتسامتها تحمل الى نفسك الهدوء والطمأنينة وتشعر فيها بأن الدنيا بخير جدااااااا
كلامها يدخل قلبك فى سرعة كبيرة وكل كلمة تحمل بطياتها الكثير والكثير من الفعل الايجابى فى حياتك
امى هى احد ملائكة الرحمة الذى يكون لك خير معين بوقت تعبك وضيقك
اهتمامها بكل من حولها هو ما يجعلها متميزة جداا فى خدمتها فهى تتعامل مع الكل بمحبة  وحنية رهيبة ولا يقتصر التعامل على نوعية محددة
من اروع الاشياء ياللى شفتها  بعيونى لانى مثل ما قلتلكم انا بحكى من ارض الواقع
فكان لى شرف مقابلتها اكثر من مرة
وفى كل مرة بروح بلهفة وشوق كبييييير منشان القاها
وجودها فى حياتى هى وبابا صوت صارخ شيئ فرق كتيير فى حياتى عن جد وغير مصار حياتى بشكل ايجابى جدا
مش عارف شو احكى عنها لكن عن جد انا بقلبى كلام اكتير الك يا امى لسانى بيعجز عن وصفة
لكن بقولك بحبك يا اغلى واحن واطيب ام 
ربنا يباركلنا فيكي ولا يحرمنا ابدا من وجودك معانا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *اشكر روكاللكلام الجميل
> انتى كمان انسانة رقيقة وطيوبة وعسولة اوى
> الرب يفرح قلبك
> وانا كمان ليا الشرف انى اتعرف عليكى​*


*حضرتك تستاهلي كل كلام يا مامتي*
*ربنا يخليكي علي كلامك*
*ومنورنا دايما*​


----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن just member*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *نوقوا بقى ...... على العموم سايبلك حته ....*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*احنا نقدر ننق عليكم .... احنا بنحسدكم بس *

*ربنا يخليكم لبعض استاذى وحقيقى استاذه مونيكا انسانه رائعه .. يعنى زوقك حلو فى الاختيار ... ربنا يفرحكم دايماً ...*​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*امي الحبيبة اللي جمايلها مغريقاني*
*بجد شخصية رائعة جدا وبتحب تساعد الكل... بستفيد منها كثير  *
*ربنا يخليكي يا امي ويبارك حياتك*


----------



## sparrow (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

اختيار رائع ومميز جداا
ماما مونيكا ,, فعلا مفيش كلام يكفيها  ,, مفيش كلام يوصفهم هي واستاذ صوت صارخ لو فضلت احكي عنهم ساعات وساعات مش هيكفي بجد  
هما بركه كبيرة لاي حد يتعاملوا معاه ,,  وجودهم فعلا يحسسك بالراحه والسلام
يحسسك ان لسه الدنيا بخير  ,, 
كم سعدت بلقائكم وكم انا محبوبة من الرب ان القائكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*




sparrow قال:


> اختيار رائع ومميز جداا
> ماما مونيكا ,, فعلا مفيش كلام يكفيها  ,, مفيش كلام يوصفهم هي واستاذ صوت صارخ لو فضلت احكي عنهم ساعات وساعات مش هيكفي بجد
> هما بركه كبيرة لاي حد يتعاملوا معاه ,,  وجودهم فعلا يحسسك بالراحه والسلام
> يحسسك ان لسه الدنيا بخير  ,,
> ...




هاحقد وهاقر وهاحسدك يا بنتي 
ومضايقه قوي اني مش كنت في المقابله دي
ويارب تتعوض قريب واشوفهم
ومحدش يغيظني :t7:


----------



## rimonda (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

انا ما بعرف الاخت مونيكا بعد بس من الحكي عنها تبين مدى الحب اللي في قلوبكم الها 
الله يباركك اخت مونيكا ويزيد خدمتك ويرفعها باسم يسوع أمين​


----------



## sparrow (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*




Gospel Life قال:


> هاحقد وهاقر وهاحسدك يا بنتي
> ومضايقه قوي اني مش كنت في المقابله دي
> ويارب تتعوض قريب واشوفهم
> ومحدش يغيظني :t7:


 
ههههههههههههههه  ياربي مش بخلص من حسدكم دا ابدا 
مسكت كل الخشب ربنا يستر من عيونكم دي هههههه


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*




Gospel Life قال:


> هاحقد وهاقر وهاحسدك يا بنتي
> ومضايقه قوي اني مش كنت في المقابله دي
> ويارب تتعوض قريب واشوفهم
> ومحدش يغيظني :t7:


:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
بس كدة 
دة انتى غالية عندى اوى يا فينا :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*امي مونيكا مش اعرفها كويس*
*وحظي وحش اني لسه مش شفتها*
*بس دايما بسمع عنها كل خير وحب*
*واتمني ان يكون ليا الشرف واتعرف عليها اكتر*
*ربنا يخليكي امي مونيكا ويبارك حياتك انتي وكل اسرتك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*بجد امى مونيكا شخصيه جميله جدا
كان ليا الشرف انى اتقابل معاها هى واستاذى صوت صارخ
بجد حد جميل جدا ويدخل القلب بسرعه
من اجمل مميزتها افتقدها لمن يحتاجون الافتقاد
اتمنالها طولة العمر والصحه
*


----------



## sparrow (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*




just member قال:


> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> بس كدة
> دة انتى غالية عندى اوى يا فينا :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
 فطستني من الضحك بجد 
بس بجد حرام يا جوجو انا قمت معاها بالواجب هنبقي احنا الاتنين ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*




just member قال:


> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> بس كدة
> دة انتى غالية عندى اوى يا فينا :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:





هههههههههههههههههه
يا خراشي عليا  :smil8:
كل دا بتغيظ فيا وفي الاخر بتقول اني غاليه عليك
امال لو مش كنت غاليه يا جوجو
كنت عملت ايه فيا ايه ؟
ماسي ماسي لما اشوفك بس يا فندم
واصلا اصلا يعني
انا مش متغاظه ولا اي حاجه حاجه خالص ومالص نالص بالص حتي اسال سوسو 
انا قولتها هاطق بس
وخليني ساكته بقي
:99:




sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
> فطستني من الضحك بجد
> بس بجد حرام يا جوجو انا قمت معاها بالواجب هنبقي احنا الاتنين ههههههه



لا يابت طويبه والنبي وقلبك حونين خالص
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ليكي يوما يا اختاه 
بس افضي واشوفك وهاخلصه منك
وهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت
وانتي عارفني طبعا
مش بتغاظ خالص
:smil8:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



grges monir قال:


> استاذتى الغالية مونيكا شخصية مميزة بالفعل
> فيها خاصية لاتتوافر لكثيرين لاتعرف المجاملة  روددها صريحة وقوية
> عاملة هى واستاذتى وابى الغالى  صوت صارخ دييوتو مميز
> تناقشنا انا و هى للاسف مرات قليلة  استفدت منها كثيرا بدون شك



*وانت كمان ياجرجس
انسان محب ومشاركاتك جميلة

أشكرك جرجس لمحبتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

أمنا الغالية مونيكا هي من أجمل الشخصيات إللي معنا 
قلبها طيب و بحترمها جدا و بقدر خدمتها الرائعة في المنتدى 
ربنا يطول في عمرك يا غالية 
وسلام المسيح معك دائما ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الأستاذة مونيكا من أنشط أعضاء المنتدى، فهي بكل هدوء تتعامل مع الآخرين على نحو شخصي لتجذبهم للمسيح بكل محبة وصدق. ربنا يبارك حياتك أستاذتي.*





*أشكرك كيرلس لمحبتك

  الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



Gospel Life قال:


> اختيار مميز جدا يا ميرو
> بشكرك عليه
> 
> الغاليه مونيكا انا ماليش تعامل مباشر معاها
> ...



* :Love_Letter_Open: أشكرك حبيبتى لكلامك الجميل
واناكمان بتعجبنى ردودك القويه فى المواضيع
ويشرفنى انى اشوفك واتعرف بيكى
وجوجو عليه الموضوع ده ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



شذا البنفسج قال:


> *أنا ما صرلي زمان هون بالمنتدى
> فا ما قدرت كون فكرة عن الكل
> بس من شخصية ماما مونيكا
> عرفت شو معنى حب الخدمة
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى لكل هذا الاطراء
انتى كمان انسان محبة
الرب يباركك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *مقدرش طبعا اتجاهل المشاركه
> في وجود استاذه مونيكا
> 
> باختصار  امي الحنونه اللي اسعدني نصيبي بلقائها
> ...



*أشكرك ابنى الحبيب لمحبتك وإطراءك الجميل
وانا كمان شرفنى معرفتك
الربي فرح قلبك ويسعدك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



just member قال:


> امى الحبيبة مونيكا
> خلونى احكى بقى من ارض الواقع
> ابتسامتها تحمل الى نفسك الهدوء والطمأنينة وتشعر فيها بأن الدنيا بخير جدااااااا
> كلامها يدخل قلبك فى سرعة كبيرة وكل كلمة تحمل بطياتها الكثير والكثير من الفعل الايجابى فى حياتك
> ...




*انا ياللى مش عارفه شو احكى عنك
اتكلم عن قلبك الطيب ولا ذوقك ولا محبتك للجميع ولا عن كرم اخلاقك ولا خفة دمك
وخصوصا لماتقول لصديقة ياكبة
هههههههههههه
صدقنى ياجوجو انت انسان بمعنى الكلمة قيم ومبادئ ومحبة وعطاء  وامانة
الرب يحميك ويحافظ عليك ويبعد عنك اى شر او شبه شر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> * :Love_Letter_Open: أشكرك حبيبتى لكلامك الجميل
> واناكمان بتعجبنى ردودك القويه فى المواضيع
> ويشرفنى انى اشوفك واتعرف بيكى
> وجوجو عليه الموضوع ده ​*



ربنا يخليكي يارب
دا من ذوق حضرتك بجد 
ردودي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يارب ما يكون في خلط بيني وبين تروث العسوله 
بسبب تشابه الاسم 

طبعا الشرف هايكون ليا انا
بس شوفتي حضرتك 
جوجو وسوسو عاملين يغيظوا فيا من ساعتها ازاي؟ :smil13:
بس لما اشوفهم :spor22::spor22:


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*استاذه مونيكا *

*بصدق إنسانة رائعة لزوج رائع في حياة مسيحية*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

​


أنجيلا قال:


> *امي الحبيبة اللي جمايلها مغريقاني* *بجد شخصية رائعة جدا وبتحب تساعد الكل... بستفيد منها كثير * *ربنا يخليكي يا امي ويبارك حياتك*


 *اهلا انجيلا حبيبتى أنجيلا مثل يحتذى بيه الرب يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى انتى نموذج للشباب القوى الناضج المتحمل للمسؤلية الرب يفرح قلبك ويسعدك واشكرك حبيبتى لكلماتك المشجعة​*


----------



## sparrow (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



Gospel Life قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يارب
> دا من ذوق حضرتك بجد
> ردودي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يارب ما يكون في خلط بيني وبين تروث العسوله
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه يا بنتي هو احنا عملنا معاكي حاجة دا يادوب شويه غيظ صغننين 
جداااااا بلاش افتره يا نيفو هنقيم عليكي الحد بعد كده هههههههه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



sparrow قال:


> اختيار رائع ومميز جداا
> ماما مونيكا ,, فعلا مفيش كلام يكفيها  ,, مفيش كلام يوصفهم هي واستاذ صوت صارخ لو فضلت احكي عنهم ساعات وساعات مش هيكفي بجد
> هما بركه كبيرة لاي حد يتعاملوا معاه ,,  وجودهم فعلا يحسسك بالراحه والسلام
> يحسسك ان لسه الدنيا بخير  ,,
> ...



*انتى انسانة رائعة حبيبتى sparrow
بجد انامبسوطةجداااااا بلقائك
اد ايه  انتى رقيقة وحساسة وطيبة وحبوبة ومحترمة
انسانة فعلا جديرة بالحب والاحترام
الرب يحافظ عليكى ويحميكى ويابختوا
الرب يكملكوا على خير​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



rimonda قال:


> انا ما بعرف الاخت مونيكا بعد بس من الحكي عنها تبين مدى الحب اللي في قلوبكم الها
> الله يباركك اخت مونيكا ويزيد خدمتك ويرفعها باسم يسوع أمين​



*أشكرك حبيبتى ريموندا
واتمنى ان اتعرف عليكى
الرب يباركك حبيبتى ويباركفى خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



mikel coco قال:


> *امي مونيكا مش اعرفها كويس*
> *وحظي وحش اني لسه مش شفتها*
> *بس دايما بسمع عنها كل خير وحب*
> *واتمني ان يكون ليا الشرف واتعرف عليها اكتر*
> *ربنا يخليكي امي مونيكا ويبارك حياتك انتي وكل اسرتك*​





*أشكرك ابنى الحبيب مايكل
واتمنى ان يسعدنى الحظ واشوفك
الرب يعطيك سؤال قلبك
ويبعد عنك اى شر او شبه شر​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بجد امى مونيكا شخصيه جميله جدا كان ليا الشرف انى اتقابل معاها هى واستاذى صوت صارخ بجد حد جميل جدا ويدخل القلب بسرعه من اجمل مميزتها افتقدها لمن يحتاجون الافتقاد اتمنالها طولة العمر والصحه *


 *

أشكرك مينا لمحبتك وذوقك واحنا كمان اسعدنا لقائك الرب يحميك ويحافظ عليك ويبعدعنك اى شر ونتمنالك مستقبل مشرك
​​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



Rosetta قال:


> أمنا الغالية مونيكا هي من أجمل الشخصيات إللي معنا
> قلبها طيب و بحترمها جدا و بقدر خدمتها الرائعة في المنتدى
> ربنا يطول في عمرك يا غالية
> وسلام المسيح معك دائما ​





*أشكرك روستا حبيبتى لمحبتك
انتى كمان من الشحصيات اللى بحبهاواحب اقرأ مواضيعك الرائعة
ربنا يخليكى لينا وتسعدينا دائما بمواضيعك
الرب معك ويحفظك وسلام المسيح يملأ حياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



Twin قال:


> *استاذه مونيكا * *بصدق إنسانة رائعة لزوج رائع في حياة مسيحية*​





*أشكرك Twin لمحبتك
وانت كمان انسان رائع ومثل رائع للشباب فى مثل سنك
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

ماما مونيكا دي عسوله خالص بجد

شخصية جميلة وهادية ومريحة في كلامها وتعاملها

انا اتشرفت جدا بالتعرف علي حضرتك وربنا يفرحك دايما​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



روزي86 قال:


> ماما مونيكا دي عسوله خالص بجد
> 
> شخصية جميلة وهادية ومريحة في كلامها وتعاملها
> 
> انا اتشرفت جدا بالتعرف علي حضرتك وربنا يفرحك دايما​



*اهلا روزى حبيبتى
انتى اللى عسولة ولطيفة واجتماعيةجداااااااا
انااللى اتشرفت بمعرفتك وسعدت بحديثك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويسعدك​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

عضوه عسوله اوي 
وبتلبي الخدمات لاي حد يطلب


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

انسانة مميزة جداً ومحبة وتهتم بالجميع..


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

حاسة انها إنسانة جميلة جدا وحنونة أوي حقيقي حسيت فيها حنيه كبيرة مش عارفة ليه من عند ربنا كده


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عضوه عسوله اوي
> وبتلبي الخدمات لاي حد يطلب





*أشكرك يامرتينا  لمحبتك
وانتى كمان عسولة ومتعقلة جدا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



كليمو قال:


> انسانة مميزة جداً ومحبة وتهتم بالجميع..



*اهلا كليمو
ميرسى لمحبتك وكلامك الجميل
اقولك ايه  هقول بعض ما عندكم
هههههههه
صدقنى انت اللى عندك محبة للجميع وتخدم الجميع بمحبة وسعة صدر
الرب يحميك ويحافظ عليك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*



هالة نور نبيل قال:


> حاسة انها إنسانة جميلة جدا وحنونة أوي حقيقي حسيت فيها حنيه كبيرة مش عارفة ليه من عند ربنا كده



*اشكرك ياهالة  لمحبتك وكلماتك الجميلة
انتى كمان انسانة صادقة وقلبك نضيف ومحبتك كبيرة
الرب يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى ويثبتك فى الايمان ويبعد عنك تجارب عدو الخير​*


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*ميرسى كتير استاذه مونيكا57 *
*سعدنا بك ومعك .... وتشرفنا بمعرفتك اكثر واكثر ...*
*وبالحقيقه انتى انسانه رائعه ... والجميع هنا يكنون محبه خاصه بقلوبهم لك ..*
*الرب معك ويفرح قلبك ..*
​


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*

*ساحره .... نعم ...!!
هذا هو الانطباع الاول الذى تتلقاه عند الحديث معها ..
رقيقه وجميله .... وبسيطه .... ومحبوبه من الجميع 
حزينه احياناً .. الا انها تخفى هذا تحت ابتسامتها العذبه ... 
معنا اليوم الرقيقه

*
*





*
* Rosetta 

اهلاً بك عزيزتى .. اشكرك لقبولك دعوتى ..
اترك لكم احبائى متعة الحديث عن هذه الشخصيه الجميله ..

*



​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه مونيكا57*




white.angel قال:


> *ساحره .... نعم ...!!
> هذا هو الانطباع الاول الذى تتلقاه عند الحديث معها ..
> رقيقه وجميله .... وبسيطه .... ومحبوبه من الجميع
> حزينه احياناً .. الا انها تخفى هذا تحت ابتسامتها العذبه ...
> ...



*سحرتيني إنتي بوصفك و كلامك الرقيق يا إينجل :wub:
ربنا يخليكي يا عسووووولة 
شرف كبير إلي إني أكون متواجدة في هالموضوع الرائع المتميز 
تسلميلي يا قمر كلك ذوووووق ​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

من الشخصيات التى اقدرها واقدر ارأها​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*كان بدي كون أول شخص بيتكلم عنك يا روزي
بس في مين سبقني


لك شو احكي لاحكي عن رووووز
روز انسانة طيبة كتير و محبة
بتعكس الصورة الحقيقية لبنت المسيح
بتحب الخدمة كتير و مساعدة الناس
و بالنسبة إلي هي ملجأي الوحيد بعد الرب بمشاكلي
بلاقي عندها دفء القلب
و حنان الأم ... و مرح الصداقة
هي أختي يلي الرب هداني هيي
رووووووز أنتي راااااائعة
الرب يسعدك و يفرح قلبك
بحبك كتييييييييييييييير
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

روزيتا بجد شخصيه عسوله خالص 
رغم قله كلامي معاها بس واضح محبتها
ويكفي انها محبوبه من الكل من يوم دخولها المنتدي
ويكفي انها محاوره جامده ومشاركاتها كلها قويه عميقه
ياريت كل البنات تبقي شبها كدا
بتمني ربنا يفرحك ويقويكي ويعطيكي سؤال قلبك دايما
ويحميكي من اي شر وشبه شر امين


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




SALVATION قال:


> من الشخصيات التى اقدرها واقدر ارأها​



*مررررررسي أخي الغالي توني 
كلامك شهادة بفتخر فيها أكيييييييييد 
ربنا يبارك أيامك وخطواتك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

شخصية اكتر من رائعة وبنت جدعة

ومحاورة شاطرة يعنى 20 الف فى واحد ههههههههههه

واخت جمييييييلة


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

_ممممممممم_
_مس عالف بقا انا يمكن كلمته مرتين _
_بس حسيت من طريقة كلامه انهاا شخصيه محترمه جداا _
_ومن طريقة مشاركتهاا الى ترعب ههههه  _
_الرب يباررركك _
_ويكون صيام جميل عليكى وعلى شعب مصر _​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




شذا البنفسج قال:


> *كان بدي كون أول شخص بيتكلم عنك يا روزي
> بس في مين سبقني
> 
> 
> ...



*هدوووووولتي القمر 
يعني دائما بتخجليني بكلامك :wub:
تسلميييييييييلي إنتي يا غالية
إنتي هي الهدية إللي أعطاني إياها ربنا 
صدقيني وأنا حبيتك من يوم ما دخلتي المنتدى 
وأكيد بيشرفني يكون عندي أخت بطيبتك و رقتك و حنانك و قلبك الأبيض الصافي

بس شو هي حنان الأم هيك بتكبرينييييييييي ههههههههههه 
كلهم 3 سنييييين أكبر منك :smil12:

ربنا يخليكي يا حبي ويفرح قلبك على طووووووول 
لأنك عنجد بتستاهلي كل الخير 
و يلا روحي إدرسي بما إني الماما تاعتك ههههههههه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *هدوووووولتي القمر
> يعني دائما بتخجليني بكلامك :wub:
> تسلميييييييييلي إنتي يا غالية
> إنتي هي الهدية إللي أعطاني إياها ربنا
> ...


*هههههههه فوراً بتاخدي الامور بمعنى تاني هههههه*
*حنان الأم بقصد فيه فيض حنانك مو حنان الام بمعناه الحرفي هههههه*
*بعدين أنتي أكبر مني ب 4 سنين و 6 شهور هاهاها*

*اوكي ماما ليكني عم بدرس و افتح منتدى ههههه*
* روزيتييييييييييي ربي يخليلي اياكيييييييييييييييييي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

هو انا ماكلمتهاش قبل كده
بس واضح انها حد جميييييييييييييييييييل خالص​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Gospel Life قال:


> روزيتا بجد شخصيه عسوله خالص
> رغم قله كلامي معاها بس واضح محبتها
> ويكفي انها محبوبه من الكل من يوم دخولها المنتدي
> ويكفي انها محاوره جامده ومشاركاتها كلها قويه عميقه
> ...



*مررررررررسي يا عسل على الكلام الكتير علي ^_^
ربنا يفرح قلبك إنتي كمااااان و يعطيكي على قد محبتك الكبيرة 
سلام و نعمة ملك السلام معك دائما يا غالية​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




tasoni queena قال:


> شخصية اكتر من رائعة وبنت جدعة
> 
> ومحاورة شاطرة يعنى 20 الف فى واحد ههههههههههه
> 
> واخت جمييييييلة



*تاااااسوني هنااااااا 
يا أهلا يا أهلا و يا مراااااااااحب بتاسوني القمر 
تسلميلييييي يا أحلى أخت إنتي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبي ويحميكي
بجد مرررررسي لكلامك الحلو يا عسل :t31:​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

روزيتا شخصية طيبة جداااا ومحترمة من الكل 
واتمنة اني اتعرف عليها اكتر لانو باين انها زي العسل
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي ويحافظ عليكي من كل شر


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




كوك قال:


> _ممممممممم_
> _مس عالف بقا انا يمكن كلمته مرتين _
> _بس حسيت من طريقة كلامه انهاا شخصيه محترمه جداا _
> _ومن طريقة مشاركتهاا الى ترعب ههههه  _
> ...


*
أناااااااااا مشاركاتي مرعبة يا كوك :nunu0000:
خلص نخفف عيار الرعب شوي هههههههههههه 
مررررسي ليك كوك على كلامك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك ياااااا رب​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههههه فوراً بتاخدي الامور بمعنى تاني هههههه*
> *حنان الأم بقصد فيه فيض حنانك مو حنان الام بمعناه الحرفي هههههه*
> *بعدين أنتي أكبر مني ب 4 سنين و 6 شهور هاهاها*
> 
> ...



*أكييييد عارفة إنه مش قصدك تكبريني لالالالا أبدا :giveup:
عشان هيك حاسبيتهم بالسنوات و الشهور 
وطلعوا في الأخر 4 سنين و 6 شهورهههههههههههههه
تسلميليييييي يا قمررررر و يخليلي إياكي كمااااان 
خلص بيكفي غزل على العام هلا بخجل ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




^_^mirna قال:


> هو انا ماكلمتهاش قبل كده
> بس واضح انها حد جميييييييييييييييييييل خالص​


*
تسلميلييي يا أحلى مرنون 
بإذن ربنا نتكلم كتييييير لإنك إنتي كمان شخصية عسل و طيوووووبة 
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *
> تسلميليييييي يا قمررررر و يخليلي إياكي كمااااان
> خلص بيكفي غزل على العام هلا بخجل ههههههههههه​*


*تاتاتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزتي دي شخصية جميلة جدا بجد*
*قلبها ابيض صافي بتحب كل الناس*
*بحب اغلس عليها اكيييييييييييييييييييد*
*خصوصا لما تكلمني اردني وانا بحب اللهجات ماعدا المصري ( احم احم محدش يفهمني صح ههههههه )*
*طبعا انا مش عارفة اتكلم اكتر*
*منورة يا قمر*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> روزيتا شخصية طيبة جداااا ومحترمة من الكل
> واتمنة اني اتعرف عليها اكتر لانو باين انها زي العسل
> ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي ويحافظ عليكي من كل شر


*مررررررسي يا ملكة لكلامك الحلووووو متلك :wub:
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر و يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تاتاتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:a63:*​



*في إيييييه يا بنت :wub:​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روزتي دي شخصية جميلة جدا بجد*
> *قلبها ابيض صافي بتحب كل الناس*
> *بحب اغلس عليها اكيييييييييييييييييييد*
> *خصوصا لما تكلمني اردني وانا بحب اللهجات ماعدا المصري ( احم احم محدش يفهمني صح ههههههه )*
> ...



*يعني كده أنا خجلت كتييييير :wub::wub::wub:
تسلميلييييي يا قمر يا روكا الحلووووووة 
بعدين لأأأأأ بقى مش رح أعلمك أردني من يوم طالع 
دا إنتي ولا حتى بتذاكري كوووويس هههههههههه 
وبتطلع معاكي جمل غريبة من وين جايبيتها ما بعرف :t32:
بس شكله من الباكستان ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *في إيييييه يا بنت :wub:​*


*دي موسيقي تصويرية:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *يعني كده أنا خجلت كتييييير :wub::wub::wub:
> تسلميلييييي يا قمر يا روكا الحلووووووة
> بعدين لأأأأأ بقى مش رح أعلمك أردني من يوم طالع
> دا إنتي ولا حتى بتذاكري كوووويس هههههههههه
> ...


*شكلك حلو وانتي خجلانة :smil12:*
*لا انا بذاكر كويس بس ها:a63:*
*الله انا بخترع في اعتراااااااااااااااااض:t32:*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *دي موسيقي تصويرية:a63:*​



*هههههههههههه ماشي 
كملي يا بنتي و حطيلنا بين المشهد و التاني موسيقى من دي
عشان التشوووويق و الأكشن :t31:​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شكلك حلو وانتي خجلانة :smil12:*
> *لا انا بذاكر كويس بس ها:a63:*
> *الله انا بخترع في اعتراااااااااااااااااض:t32:*​


*
أأأأه عشان وجهي أحمر كده :wub:
بعدين لا إنتي ما بتذاكريش أبدا أبدا 
هبعت تنبيه لأهلك يشوفولك حل بقى ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روز العسلللل:smil12:*
*شخصية جميلة جدا, ومن منظمة المكفحات عن المراة في المنتدى:yahoo:*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ردودها قوية وتدل ع فكر مثقف وناضج:t31:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه ماشي
> كملي يا بنتي و حطيلنا بين المشهد و التاني موسيقى من دي
> عشان التشوووويق و الأكشن :t31:​*


*لالالالالالالالالالالالا انا باجي في رومانسية بس:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *
> أأأأه عشان وجهي أحمر كده :wub:
> بعدين لا إنتي ما بتذاكريش أبدا أبدا
> هبعت تنبيه لأهلك يشوفولك حل بقى ههههههههههه ​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*الله بذاكر تعالي امتحنيني كده:smil12:*
*حلوة تنبيه دي:a63:*
*الصعايدة يجطعوكي جطيع:a63:*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

ربنا يخليكى لينا أختنا الحبيبة روزيتا

فروحك النقية ومشاعرك الرقيقة وتعبيراتك اللطيفة

تملأ النفس بالراحة


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

اها روز هنا
روز محاورتنا الجميلة من الناس اللى سعدت هنا فى المنتدى بالتعرف عليهم
طبعا محدش يقولىان روز انسانة هادية دى محاورة هنا فى  منتدى الكنيسة  يعنى الافترى  سمة قيها ههههه
بس هى انسانة حمسلة وروحها حلوة كتير وبتبقبل النقد بصدر رحب


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




أنجيلا قال:


> *روز العسلللل:smil12:*
> *شخصية جميلة جدا, ومن منظمة المكفحات عن المراة في المنتدى:yahoo:*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ردودها قوية وتدل ع فكر مثقف وناضج:t31:*



*إنجي العسسسسل 
ربنا يخليكي يا غالية 
أحرجتيني بكلامك يا حبببببي 
مررررسي ليكي يا قمر
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا انا باجي في رومانسية بس:a63:*​


*يا سيدي ع الرومانسية :wub:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *الله بذاكر تعالي امتحنيني كده:smil12:*
> *حلوة تنبيه دي:a63:*
> *الصعايدة يجطعوكي جطيع:a63:*​


*يجطعوكي جطيع؟؟؟ 
شووووو ترجميلي إنتي بقى :kap:
ويا ويلك إذا طلعت كلمة وحشة لإني حساها كده :smil12: ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

روووووكا دخلت الموضوع باظ ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ربنا يخليكى لينا أختنا الحبيبة روزيتا
> 
> فروحك النقية ومشاعرك الرقيقة وتعبيراتك اللطيفة
> 
> تملأ النفس بالراحة


*أخي الغالي مكرم 
بجد بجد نورتنييييييييي بمشاركتك الغالية و حضورك الأغلى 
ربنا يخليك لينا وتبقى منور المنتدى على طوووول يا رب 
سلام و نعمة المسيح معك دائما​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *يا سيدي ع الرومانسية :wub:​*
> هههههههههههههه:wub:​
> *يجطعوكي جطيع؟؟؟
> شووووو ترجميلي إنتي بقى :kap:
> ويا ويلك إذا طلعت كلمة وحشة لإني حساها كده :smil12: ههههههههههههه​*


*يعني يضربوكي:spor2:*
*بس بالصعيدي لو بتحضري مسلسلات صعايدة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




tasoni queena قال:


> روووووكا دخلت الموضوع باظ ههههههههههههه


*الله فين بس انا مش بوظت حاجة :t32:*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




grges monir قال:


> اها روز هنا
> روز محاورتنا الجميلة من الناس اللى سعدت هنا فى المنتدى بالتعرف عليهم
> طبعا محدش يقولىان روز انسانة هادية دى محاورة هنا فى  منتدى الكنيسة  يعنى الافترى  سمة قيها ههههه
> بس هى انسانة حمسلة وروحها حلوة كتير وبتبقبل النقد بصدر رحب



*مرررررسي يا جرجس و أنت كمان إنسان طيب كتييير 
و أنا الأسعد إني إتعرفت عليك 
ربنا يخلييييييك يا غالي 
وشكرااااا على كلامك الحلووو 
إلا قصة إفترى دي ههههههههه 
حسابك عسير عليها :smile02
دا تهديد على فكرة  :gun:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




> الله فين بس انا مش بوظت حاجة



لسة لسة لما تسخنى هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




tasoni queena قال:


> روووووكا دخلت الموضوع باظ ههههههههههههه



*شفتي هي كده بتبوظ المواضيع إللي تدخلها ههههههههه
إحم إحم قصدددددي إسكتي يا تاسوني روكا منورررررة المواضيع كلها :t31:
دي هتخلي الصعايدة هيجطعوووووني بلاش يجطعوكي معايا  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يعني يضربوكي:spor2:*
> *بس بالصعيدي لو بتحضري مسلسلات صعايدة*​



*يضربوووووني :new2:​*


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

روزيتا الجميلة
لو هحكى عنها هوصف عالم يختلف عن عاملنا
فاهى من الناس التى تنير فى حياتك وترتاح بوجودها 
شخصية قوية وبتقدر على التحمل رغم ضيقها وتعبها الا انها تجدها تهتم للأخرين
الها مشاركات تحمل فى معاني كلماتها الف معنى ومعنى وهاد نابع من عقل قوى عميق الفكر
محبوبة من الكل لانها احبتنا من قلبها 
لكى كل تحية وتقدير اختى الغالية روزيتا على ما تقدمينة من خدمة رائعة نحنا نستمتع فيها 
الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك ومحبتك الجميلة النا 
انا اتشرفت اكتير انو اتيحت لى الفرصة ان احكى عن شخصك الطيب واوصلك قدر المحبة ياللى ماليا قلبى تجاهك 
الرب يباركك ويعطيلك نعمة وبركة بكل ايامك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزيتا اختي الكبيره وعضوه هاديه وجميله جدا*
*بقالي فتره مقصر معاها ومش بسال عليها*
*عايز اقلها بطلي حزن بقي وشوفي حياتك*
*وانشاء الله ربنا يصلح كل حاجه*
*ويفح قلبك دايما*
*ربنا معاكي ويحميكي يا روزيتا*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزيتا عسولتنا 
صحيح مش اتعاملت معاها م قريب بس من خلال تعاملى هنا م المنتدى 
لقيتها بنوتة سكر اوووووووووووووى ومرحة وتحب الهزار 
بجانب ردورها الجميلة  
رغم انى اوقات بلاحظ لها مشاركات حزينة 
يسوع معاها ويفرح قلبها
*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




just member قال:


> روزيتا الجميلة
> لو هحكى عنها هوصف عالم يختلف عن عاملنا
> فاهى من الناس التى تنير فى حياتك وترتاح بوجودها
> شخصية قوية وبتقدر على التحمل رغم ضيقها وتعبها الا انها تجدها تهتم للأخرين
> ...



*مش قادرة أرد على هالكلام الرائع يا جوجو 
بجد كتير علي 
ربنا يخلييييك يا غالي 
فرحني كتير كلامك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك 
لإنك بجد تستحق كل الخير​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




tasoni queena قال:


> لسة لسة لما تسخنى هههههههههههه


*لا ياختي انا سخنة لوحدي:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *شفتي هي كده بتبوظ المواضيع إللي تدخلها ههههههههه
> إحم إحم قصدددددي إسكتي يا تاسوني روكا منورررررة المواضيع كلها :t31:
> دي هتخلي الصعايدة هيجطعوووووني بلاش يجطعوكي معايا  ​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة احترمو نفسكو بقا*
*وعلي العموم انا مش داخلة موضوع تاني عشان محدش يضايق *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *يضربوووووني :new2:​*


*اه يضربوكي :a82:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

ماذا اقول بعد كل ماقيل وكل ما يُقال عن روزيتا ملكة الأسرار ؟
حتى العناوين بقت تحمل اسمها !! بكرة نلاقى سلسلة مواضيع بأسمها أسوة بالفنانة العظيمة ليلى مراد 
روزيتا بنت الأكابر ..
روزيتا بنت الأغنياء ..
روزيتا بنت الريف ..
روزيتا بنت مدارس ...
جتنا نيلة فى حظنا الهباب ...يعنى مالقيتشى غير أسم (عبود ) تختاره يامنيل...ماله عبوديتا وألا عبودزا ...
عموما هى زميلة جميلة ورائعة وأهديها بمناسبة الأحتفال بها اليوم وغدا والأمس كلمات عمنا (بيرم التونسى )


آدي العيون اللي اشهد لك بها و اسجد لك

دي خلت الطاغي انقاد لك والمتكبر​ 
والشفتين اللي فالقهم كنت خالقهم​ 
للابتسام و لا لازقهم دانت تحير​ 
وانت اللي تعلم وانا اجهل فيه ايه اجمل​ 
من دي الخدود اللي لا تدبل ولا تتغير​ 

​


بذمتي انت اللي جاذبني يا معذبني​​

و ياللي ذوقك يعجبني لما تصور​

​

لك صنعه في العين و الحاجب بيها تتعاجب​
وتقول وجود الله واجب مين بيه يكفر ​

*مع تحيات بيرم التونسى وأخوكى عبووود*
ملحوظة ( أحتفظ بباقى القصيدة لأى زميلة أخرى يتم ترشيحها ..
شوفتوا النفاق الللى انا فيه ....


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




mikel coco قال:


> *روزيتا اختي الكبيره وعضوه هاديه وجميله جدا*
> *بقالي فتره مقصر معاها ومش بسال عليها*
> *عايز اقلها بطلي حزن بقي وشوفي حياتك*
> *وانشاء الله ربنا يصلح كل حاجه*
> ...



*ربنا يخليييييييييك يا ميكي على كلامك الرقيق 
مررررررسي بجد لذووووقك و طيبتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *روزيتا عسولتنا
> صحيح مش اتعاملت معاها م قريب بس من خلال تعاملى هنا م المنتدى
> لقيتها بنوتة سكر اوووووووووووووى ومرحة وتحب الهزار
> بجانب ردورها الجميلة
> ...



*ربنا يخليكي يا سكرة 
مرررررررررررسي لذوقك​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *ايوة احترمو نفسكو بقا*
> *وعلي العموم انا مش داخلة موضوع تاني عشان محدش يضايق *​



*هو أصلا مين يسترجي يقول إنه متدايق من روكا 
دا ما يطلع عليه صبح 
خدي راااحتك يا قمر  إنتي تنوووووري :wub:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Rosetta قال:


> *هو أصلا مين يسترجي يقول إنه متدايق من روكا
> دا ما يطلع عليه صبح
> خدي راااحتك يا قمر  إنتي تنوووووري :wub:​*


*ولو طلع عليه صبح يبقا راحت نومة عليا:a63:*
*ميرسي يا قمر منورة بيكي وباحلي الناس*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ماذا اقول بعد كل ماقيل وكل ما يُقال عن روزيتا ملكة الأسرار ؟
> حتى العناوين بقت تحمل اسمها !! بكرة نلاقى سلسلة مواضيع بأسمها أسوة بالفنانة العظيمة ليلى مراد
> روزيتا بنت الأكابر ..
> روزيتا بنت الأغنياء ..
> ...



*بجد كلام روووووعة يا عبوووود 
خاصة أبيات الشعر أكثر من رااائعة 
وخلاص بالنسة للمعرف يبقى نغيره لعبوديتا هيك بصير أحلى ههههههههه
مررررسي يا عبووووود على كلامك الرقيق 
سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزيتا من الشخصيات اللى بحترمها جدا
لها فكر خاص مميز بشخصها
بتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك*


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزيتا بالفعل هي اسم علي مسمي و احس اني اعرفها من زمان 

*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

روزيتا رائعه وحترمه وحوارها دائما راقي


----------



## sparrow (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

روزيتا شخصيه عسوله  ، ورغم رقتها الا ان شخصيتها قويه 
ربنا يفرحك يا جميل


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

طيبة قوي وحنونة قوي


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

دي العسل بتاع المنتدي

شخصية جميلة جدا ومثقفة

بس بزعل منها اوقات لما بتكون حزينة وقافلة بروفايلها ههههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي دايما​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *روزيتا من الشخصيات اللى بحترمها جدا
> لها فكر خاص مميز بشخصها
> بتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك*



*مررررسي يا مينا على كلامك الحلو  
وإنت من الشخصيات الغالية علي في المنتدى 
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك دائما​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




حنا السرياني قال:


> *روزيتا بالفعل هي اسم علي مسمي و احس اني اعرفها من زمان
> 
> *



*مررررررسي لكلامك أخي الغالي 
وكمان مرررررسي للوردة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Toni_Thaer قال:


> روزيتا رائعه وحترمه وحوارها دائما راقي



*مرررررسي تووووني 
من ذوقك أخي الغالي 
سلام المسيح معك دايما ​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




sparrow قال:


> روزيتا شخصيه عسوله  ، ورغم رقتها الا ان شخصيتها قويه
> ربنا يفرحك يا جميل



*مرررررسي يا سبارو 
إنتي العسل كله :t25:
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

أول مرة اشارك في الموضوع دة

اسمحيلي اعاكسك يا روزيتا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شخصية قوية & رقيقة
متواضعة & مثقفة

بحب لهجتك 
وكفاية كدة انا مرتبط


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Ramy Fahmy قال:


> طيبة قوي وحنونة قوي


*
مرررررسي رامي 
ربنا يخليك و يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




روزي86 قال:


> دي العسل بتاع المنتدي
> 
> شخصية جميلة جدا ومثقفة
> 
> ...



*إنتي كده كشفتيني إنه لما أقفل بروفايلي بكون زعلانة هههههههههه
مرررررسي يا عسل على ذوقك وكلامك ​*


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

مش اتعامليت معاها عن قرب 

بس من كتاباتها شخصيه حساسه  ومحبه وبسبب محباتها  بتتجرح 

مش عارفه هل كتابتها موهبه بحيث تعرف ترسم هذه الحاله 

ولا كتابتها ناتج من إحساسها 



​


----------



## Twin (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزيتا ......................... دية .................. هي الريد روز *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزيتا شخصية جميلة واحساسى انها رقيقة قوى *
*ربنا يوفقك حبيبتى* ​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> أول مرة اشارك في الموضوع دة
> 
> اسمحيلي اعاكسك يا روزيتا
> 
> ...



*لا بجد كفاية هدول لأحسن أنا أروح فيها ههههههههه
مرررررررررسي يا كيرلس لذووووووقك 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




soso a قال:


> مش اتعامليت معاها عن قرب
> 
> بس من كتاباتها شخصيه حساسه  ومحبه وبسبب محباتها  بتتجرح
> 
> ...


*
مرررررسي يا عسل لذووووقك و كلامك 
ممممممممم بالنسبة للإستفسار الصراحة كتاباتي مع إنها قليلة 
بس هي فعلا ناتج من إحساسي عشان هيك بكتب إللي حاسيته​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Twin قال:


> *روزيتا ......................... دية .................. هي الريد روز *​



*إسمي القدييييييييم 
منيح إنك لسه متذكر إنه كان إسمي ههههههههههه 
مرررررسي يا توين 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+bent el malek+ قال:


> *روزيتا شخصية جميلة واحساسى انها رقيقة قوى *
> *ربنا يوفقك حبيبتى* ​



*مررررررسي يا عسل لذوقك وكلامك الرقيق 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*اوعوا اكون جيت متأخره 
روزيتا بنوته زى العسل اسلوبها جميل حبوبه رقيقه ليها وجود مميز وخدمه رائعه .. ربنا يعوضها
صلواتى لاجلك حبيبتى *


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزيتا انسانة جميلة جدا*
*حبوبة ورقيقة وبتحب تساعد كل الناس*
*اتمنى انى اعرفها اكتر *​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *اوعوا اكون جيت متأخره
> روزيتا بنوته زى العسل اسلوبها جميل حبوبه رقيقه ليها وجود مميز وخدمه رائعه .. ربنا يعوضها
> صلواتى لاجلك حبيبتى *


*دونااااا حبيبة قلبييييي 
مرررررسي لذووووقك و كلامك 
ربنا يخليكي ليناااااا يا قمر المنتدى
​*


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*روزا دى العسل كله والرقة والكلام الموزون
من الناس الى حبتها اوى واتمنيت اشوفها مع اننا متعرفناش على بعض عن قرب*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *روزيتا انسانة جميلة جدا*
> *حبوبة ورقيقة وبتحب تساعد كل الناس*
> *اتمنى انى اعرفها اكتر *​


*مرررررسي يا حبي للكلام الجميل ولذوقك 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*




جيلان قال:


> *روزا دى العسل كله والرقة والكلام الموزون
> من الناس الى حبتها اوى واتمنيت اشوفها مع اننا متعرفناش على بعض عن قرب*



*مرررررسي لكلامك العسل يا جيلوووو 
ويا ريت أقدر أشوفكم كلكم بجد نفسي :t31:
و يا رب نقدر ​*


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الحبيبه Rosetta*

*ميرسى كتير حبيبتى روز لقبولك استضافتى ..*
*سعدنا كثيراً بتواجدك معنا ..*
*ومع خادم مثمر جديد .. انتظرونا ..*​


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*معنا اليوم ... الرجل الثانى 
لالا مقصدش الفيلم .. ولكنها الرجل الثانى فى منتدانا .. 
نستطيع ان نلقبها بأنها ام المنتدى ... فهى عاقله .. متزنه .. حكيمه .. 
تتقن فن الكلام .. وتجيد ايصال المعلومه .. بدقه .. تمسك زمام الامور دائماً .. وتحافظ على على ان يسير كل شئ فى مجراه الصحيح 
معنا اليوم الاستاذه





Dona Nabil 





اهلاً استاذه دونا .. اشكرك كثيراً لقبولك دعوتى ..
واثق اننا سنستمتع كثيراً بالكلام عن انسانه جميله مثلك ..




 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




white.angel قال:


> *معنا اليوم ... الرجل الثانى
> لالا مقصدش الفيلم .. ولكنها الرجل الثانى فى منتدانا ..
> نستطيع ان نلقبها بأنها ام المنتدى ... فهى عاقله .. متزنه .. حكيمه ..
> تتقن فن الكلام .. وتجيد ايصال المعلومه .. بدقه .. تمسك زمام الامور دائماً .. وتحافظ على على ان يسير كل شئ فى مجراه الصحيح
> ...



*هههههههههههه عجبتنى الرجل التانى دى يا وايت جبتيها منين :wub:
ونسيت أنى امرأه ههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا فندم ع المقدمه الجميله دى ولو انها واسعه عليا خالص 
 وانا دايما بكون ف قمة سعادتى وانا وسطيكوا وبتكلم معاكوا يا اقرب اسره لقلبى 
متابعه معاكوا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا مش محتاجة اقول عليها اي كلام*
*هي عارفة كويس:wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه عجبتنى الرجل التانى دى يا وايت جبتيها منين :wub:
> ونسيت أنى امرأه ههههههههههه
> ميررررسى يا فندم ع المقدمه الجميله دى ولو انها واسعه عليا خالص
> وانا دايما بكون ف قمة سعادتى وانا وسطيكوا وبتكلم معاكوا يا اقرب اسره لقلبى
> متابعه معاكوا *


*مع دونا نبيل هتمسح عينيك بمنديل:a63:*​


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه عجبتنى الرجل التانى دى يا وايت جبتيها منين :wub:
> ونسيت أنى امرأه ههههههههههه
> *


*ولا يهمك يا قمر*
*الرجله الثانى*
*ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*:wub:*
[/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]



white.angel قال:


> *ولا يهمك يا قمر*
> *الرجله الثانى*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ​



*لالالا خلاص انا غلطانه الرجل كانت ارحم :a82:*[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*اوعو بقا يا جمااااااااااااااااحة:yahoo:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دوناااااااا قمر المنتدى*
*شخصية جميلة وطيبة جداااا وبتساعد الكل*
*ربنا يخليكي يا حبي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اوعو بقا يا جمااااااااااااااااحة:yahoo:*​



:banned:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Dona Nabil قال:


> :banned:​


*العب يا خضري:a63:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




أنجيلا قال:


> *دوناااااااا قمر المنتدى*
> *شخصية جميلة وطيبة جداااا وبتساعد الكل*
> *ربنا يخليكي يا حبي*



*يا حبيبتى انتى اللى جميله وعسوله بجد
ربنا يحافظ عليكى يا قمررر ويبارك حياتك وكل خطاويكى*


----------



## veron (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

انا عن نفسي بعتبرها اخت  وبعتبرها اكتر حد ممكن  يكون مثال للبشاره مثال لتعاليم المسيحيه 
ربنا يعوض تعبها ويباركها


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

لن أتكلم عن الأخت دونا . فكلامى لا يقدر أن يوفيها حقها وبأمانه . فالمنتدى يشهد وحده دون كلام عنها وعن محبتها وخدمتها وطيبتها وخدمتها النشطه الجميله 
لكن سأقول شيئا واحدا . ربنا يبارك فيها وفى أسرتها . ويبارك فى خدمتها الجميله
 آمين يا يسوع​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

دونا نحله  نشيطه صامته


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

دونا حبيبة قلبي وردة المنتدى
انسانة رااائعة جدااا محبة للكل وطيبة جدااا 
وفعلا مفيش كلام يوفي حقك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي ويعوضك تعب خدمتك المتميزة
ربنا يخليكي ليا وللمنتدى يا قمر​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*



white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> ام المنتدى ... فهى عاقله .. متزنه .. حكيمه ..
> تتقن فن الكلام .. وتجيد ايصال المعلومه .. بدقه .. تمسك زمام الامور دائماً .. وتحافظ على على ان يسير كل شئ فى مجراه الصحيح
> ...



يعنى بعد المقدمة الهايلة ديه ، سيبتلنا آيه نقوله 

ما بقلناش إحنا الغلابة غير التعبير عن محبتنا الشديدة لأختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل

وسعادتنا بلمساتها الهادئة الوديعة لمنع الخروج عن اللائق الذى يحبه المسيح

فهى مملوءة بروح المسيح الوديع الهادئ الكثير الثمن ، بالحق والفعل ، والمملوء بالحكمة المقدسة الطاهرة

فهنيئاً لنا ولمنتدانا الحبيب ، بأختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل


----------



## Twin (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا دية .... أسم علي مسمي *
*يعني بدون مجاملات .... حد ممتاز*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

دونا انا ماعرفهاش اوى
بس من كام حاجه كده
هى حد جمييييييل اوى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




veron قال:


> انا عن نفسي بعتبرها اخت  وبعتبرها اكتر حد ممكن  يكون مثال للبشاره مثال لتعاليم المسيحيه
> ربنا يعوض تعبها ويباركها



*ميرررسى يا فيروون ربنا يخليك ده بس من ذوقك
حقيقى كلامك ده كتير عليا اوووووى واولى بيه ناس كتير هنا هما فعلا جنود للمسيح ع حق
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك يا اخويا الغالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




النهيسى قال:


> لن أتكلم عن الأخت دونا . فكلامى لا يقدر أن يوفيها حقها وبأمانه . فالمنتدى يشهد وحده دون كلام عنها وعن محبتها وخدمتها وطيبتها وخدمتها النشطه الجميله
> لكن سأقول شيئا واحدا . ربنا يبارك فيها وفى أسرتها . ويبارك فى خدمتها الجميله
> آمين يا يسوع​



*كلامك ده غالى اوووى عندى لانه من استاذ هو عنوان للمحبه المسيحيه كما يجب ان تكون
استاذ بنتعلم منه كتير الهدوء والتسامح والطيبه
كل الشكر ليك يا غالى ربنا يديمك لينا ويبارك حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




المفدى بالدم قال:


> دونا نحله  نشيطه صامته



*هههههههههه نفسى بس اعرف بتجيبوا الاوصاف دى منين 
ميرررسى بجد لذوقك ومحبتك
ربنا يعوضك تعب المحبه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> دونا حبيبة قلبي وردة المنتدى
> انسانة رااائعة جدااا محبة للكل وطيبة جدااا
> وفعلا مفيش كلام يوفي حقك يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي ويعوضك تعب خدمتك المتميزة
> ربنا يخليكي ليا وللمنتدى يا قمر​



*مليكتى الغاليه انتى بس اللى علشان حد جميل وعسول وقلبك مليان محبه بتشوفينى كده 
ربنا يباركلى فيكى ويحافظلى عليكى يا قمرايتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يعنى بعد المقدمة الهايلة ديه ، سيبتلنا آيه نقوله
> 
> ما بقلناش إحنا الغلابة غير التعبير عن محبتنا الشديدة لأختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه ربنا يخليك استاذى الغالى كل الكلام ده عليا معقول
بجد كلامك تاج ع راسى 
وشهاده اعتز بيها وافتخر بكل حرف فيها
ربنا يباركلنا فيك وف وجودك الرائع دائماً ويعوضك عن تعبك بكل الخير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Twin قال:


> *دونا دية .... أسم علي مسمي *
> *يعني بدون مجاملات .... حد ممتاز*​



*ميرررسى يا تووون ع مجاملتك الرقيقه 
كلك ذوق ومحبه 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويوفقك دايما ف كل امور حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




^_^mirna قال:


> دونا انا ماعرفهاش اوى
> بس من كام حاجه كده
> هى حد جمييييييل اوى​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص انتى اللى بجد عسوله وحبوبه 
يا رب دايما تفضلى منورانا بوجودك الجميل *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا انسانه مسيحية حقا
مملؤة محبة للجميع
رقيقة فى التعامل مع الكل
محبة للمنتدى ومخلصة جدااااا
وفعلاهى الرجل  الثانى بعد روك
الرب يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى
ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك
شكرا وايت انجل لانك اعطيتى لنا الفرصة لنقول بعض مما فى صدورنا عن دونا الحبيبة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *دونا انسانه مسيحية حقا
> مملؤة محبة للجميع
> رقيقة فى التعامل مع الكل
> محبة للمنتدى ومخلصة جدااااا
> ...



*يا رررررربى بقى لما كلام زى ده يجى ع لسان استاذتى وامى الغاليه وبركة منتدانا كله :wub:
صدقينى انا بتعلم منك انتى خادمه بمعنى الكلمه اسلوبك وصبرك وتفانيكى ف خدمتك يدرررررررس 
بس انا كده قربت اصدق انى راجل بجد هههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا حبيبتى ويباركلنا ف وجودك المبارك ويثمر من خدمتك اكتر واكتر ويعوضك تعب الخدمه اضعاف واضعاف *


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *كلامك ده غالى اوووى عندى لانه من استاذ هو عنوان للمحبه المسيحيه كما يجب ان تكون
> استاذ بنتعلم منه كتير الهدوء والتسامح والطيبه
> كل الشكر ليك يا غالى ربنا يديمك لينا ويبارك حياتك *


بأمانه الرب يسوع
الكلام لا يستطيع أن يوفيكى حقك
فى كل منتدى من المنتديات
ربنا بيدبر أشخاص
بيكونوا سببا فى نجاح الخدمه 
وبيحببوا الناس 
وأنا أتابع دائما حكمتك فى معاجه
الكثير من الأمور
بكل ود وعقل ومحبه


ولن تنسى السماء   لحظه
خدمتك أبدا
ربنا يكون معك وأسرتك آمين
شكرا للتقييم

حضرتك من تستحق كل التقييم والمحبه والأحترام

تحياتى 

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*بالرغم من اننى لم اتعامل كثيرا مع تاسونى / دونا نبيل لكن من خلال معاملاتى القليله معها واضح انها شخصية رائعة جدا .

*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

_*دونــــا شخصيه حكيمه 

بلاحــظ كتير من المواقف بتستخدم عقلها قبل عواطفها

وفعلا هى سبـــب رئيسى فى نجـــاح المنتــــدى

و مقدرش اقول غير كدا لحــسن هـــلاقى نفســـى فى الشارع  :vava:*__*   :smil12:


*_​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

بتعجبنى ردودها وتفكيرها كتير 

حد مميز 


ربنا يعطيك الحكمه ويرشدك ويبارك خدمتك
 يا دونا ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*الأستاذه دونا تتميز بالتفانى فى خدمة المنتدى
من الصعب ان تدخل فى المنتدى ولا تجدها غير متواجده
دؤوبة ..... تذهب هنا وهناك بلا كلل أو ملل
لها قدرة كبيرة على التحمل
اتخيلها كنساء الصعيد فى الجدعنه
رقيقة فى مشاعرها .... فاتخيلها فراشة تنتقل بين البساتين تنتقى ما تشاءه من المشاعر السامية
اجدها كثيرا كأخت لكل من فى أحتياج
نشكر ربنا أنه مازال يوجد فى عالمنا امثالها​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رررررربى بقى لما كلام زى ده يجى ع لسان استاذتى وامى الغاليه وبركة منتدانا كله :wub: صدقينى انا بتعلم منك انتى خادمه بمعنى الكلمه اسلوبك وصبرك وتفانيكى ف خدمتك يدرررررررس بس انا كده قربت اصدق انى راجل بجد هههههههههه ربنا يخليكى لينا يا حبيبتى ويباركلنا ف وجودك المبارك ويثمر من خدمتك اكتر واكتر ويعوضك تعب الخدمه اضعاف واضعاف *



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمحبتك
على فكرة يادونا 
مقصدش راجل بشنب
ههههههه
لا لا لا لا
انا اقصدانك قد المسؤليه
فعلا جديرة بالمسؤليه
الرب يعوضك تعبك ومحبتك*


----------



## السـامرية (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*وسعووووووووووووووووووووووولى انا جيييييييييييييييت
دونا حبيبة قلبى وعمرى وحياتى كلها
دونا مسيحية بجد وبتنفذ تعاليم المسيح بالحرف ودا اللى محبب فيها كل الاعضاء هنا
وفعلا صدق اللى قال عليكى فراشة فى رقتك وفى تفانيكى فى العمل انتى فراشة المنتدى واحلى فراشة فى الدنيا
دونا انا بحبك قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

دونا بتتفانى لدرجة ممكن مشكلة عند غيرها تأثر على نفسيتها هى
 بجد انا بعتبر نفسى محظوظة انى قابلتها واتمنى تتكرر تانى
باختصار عسسسل


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

هو اى موضوع فى المنتدى فية كلام عن شخصيات الاقى اسم دونا نط فية زيى عفريت العلبة كدة ههههه
ليا عودة فى الحديث عن رشدى اباظة ههههه الرجل الثانى فى السلم المهنى هنا ولاول فى الخدمة بلا منازع
بس عجبنى تعليق السامرية لما بتقول انك مسيحية بجد
هو   كان فية حد بيشك فيكى ولا اية:new6::t30:


----------



## Rosetta (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا حبيبة قلبي شو بدي أحكي لأحكي عن هالإنسانة الرائعة  
هي إنسانة رقيقة جدا جدا
إلها إسلوب خاص ومميز يجذب الجميع ليقرأ كلماتها العميقة في المعنى
خادمة مسيحية متميزة ونشيطة بكل معنى الكلمة 
بتزعلني لما تكون قافلة بروفايلها وعاملة مخفي لإني إتعودت أشوف إسمها ينور المتواجدون الأن 
دوناااااااااااا مهما حكيت وقلت وعديت مش رح أقدر أوفيكي حقك فبكتفي بإللي حكيته من شوي 
ربنا يخليكي ويديمك لعائلتك وطبعا إلنا في المنتدى 
سلام و نعمة المسيح تكون معك دائما ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




النهيسى قال:


> بأمانه الرب يسوع
> الكلام لا يستطيع أن يوفيكى حقك
> فى كل منتدى من المنتديات
> ربنا بيدبر أشخاص
> ...



*ربنا يخليك يا استاذى ويباركلنا فيك
تشجيعك ومحبتك اكبر دافع للاستمرار 
ربنا يبارك منتدانا ويثمر من الحدمه فيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بالرغم من اننى لم اتعامل كثيرا مع تاسونى / دونا نبيل لكن من خلال معاملاتى القليله معها واضح انها شخصية رائعة جدا .
> 
> *



*اشكرك اخى الغالى الرائع فعلا هو مرورك هنا 
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Hero_M.G قال:


> _*دونــــا شخصيه حكيمه
> 
> بلاحــظ كتير من المواقف بتستخدم عقلها قبل عواطفها
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليك كلك محبه وذوق بس صدقنى مفيش فرد بيكون سبب نجاح اى شىء العمل الجماعى وروح الفريق هما السر الحقيقى ورا نجاح منتدانا
ادينى صلحت الدنيا اهو كان زمانى معاك ف نفس الشارع ههههههه
ميرررسى خالص لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




soso a قال:


> بتعجبنى ردودها وتفكيرها كتير
> 
> حد مميز
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا قمررر ع كلامك العسل ده
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأستاذه دونا تتميز بالتفانى فى خدمة المنتدى
> من الصعب ان تدخل فى المنتدى ولا تجدها غير متواجده
> دؤوبة ..... تذهب هنا وهناك بلا كلل أو ملل
> لها قدرة كبيرة على التحمل
> ...



*عارف يا استاذى انا شوفت كلام حضرتك ده  امبارح وبامانه عينى دمعت وفمت من مكانى علشان معرفتش ارد
صدقنى الكلام ده علشان يتقال عنى من حضرتك حاجه كبيره اوووووى عندى
ميررررررسى خالص 
ربنا يباركلنا ف وجودك وف خدمتك الراااائعه ويثمر منها اكتررر واكترررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى لمحبتك
> على فكرة يادونا
> مقصدش راجل بشنب
> ههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههه طيب شكرااا خالص للتوضيح :08:
تعيشى يا غاليه
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا ررررب :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




السـامرية قال:


> *وسعووووووووووووووووووووووولى انا جيييييييييييييييت
> دونا حبيبة قلبى وعمرى وحياتى كلها
> دونا مسيحية بجد وبتنفذ تعاليم المسيح بالحرف ودا اللى محبب فيها كل الاعضاء هنا
> وفعلا صدق اللى قال عليكى فراشة فى رقتك وفى تفانيكى فى العمل انتى فراشة المنتدى واحلى فراشة فى الدنيا
> ...



*نوررررررررررررتى البيت يا قمررر هههههههه
ميررررررررررررسى يا غاليتى ع كلامك العسل ده 
انتى اللى قلبك ابيض وحبوبه بجد 
وبالنسبه بقى لبحبك دى بتكسف مش قدام الناس كده :08: ههههههههههه
انا بامانه بحبك اكتر بكتييييييييييييييييييييييير يا قمرررر 
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




جيلان قال:


> دونا بتتفانى لدرجة ممكن مشكلة عند غيرها تأثر على نفسيتها هى
> بجد انا بعتبر نفسى محظوظة انى قابلتها واتمنى تتكرر تانى
> باختصار عسسسل



*:08: كده تكسفينى يا جيلى هههههههه
ده انا اللى بجد محظوظه انى قابلت اجدع بنات فيكى يا اسكندريه  :t25:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




grges monir قال:


> هو اى موضوع فى المنتدى فية كلام عن شخصيات الاقى اسم دونا نط فية زيى عفريت العلبة كدة ههههه
> ليا عودة فى الحديث عن رشدى اباظة ههههه الرجل الثانى فى السلم المهنى هنا ولاول فى الخدمة بلا منازع
> بس عجبنى تعليق السامرية لما بتقول انك مسيحية بجد
> هو   كان فية حد بيشك فيكى ولا اية:new6::t30:



*ده انت جاى تقررررررر عليا بقى يا عم حسبوووو :ranting:
مستنيه عودتك بالسلامه يا خويا :beee:
الظاهر كده شاكين فيا ومحدش قالى :love34: هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Rosetta قال:


> *دونا حبيبة قلبي شو بدي أحكي لأحكي عن هالإنسانة الرائعة
> هي إنسانة رقيقة جدا جدا
> إلها إسلوب خاص ومميز يجذب الجميع ليقرأ كلماتها العميقة في المعنى
> خادمة مسيحية متميزة ونشيطة بكل معنى الكلمة
> ...



*يا خلاسى ع الكلام المعسل يا ناااااااااااس هو ف جمال كده  :love34:
ميرررسى غاليتى انتى بس علشان جميله وقلبك ابيض بتشوفى الناس كلها كده 
ربنا يباركك يا قمررر ويوفقك واشوفك دايمااا فرحانه وحياتك كلها ورديه :flowers:*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا نبيل
فعلا الكلام عنها صعب شويه
لانها فعلا حد جميل جدا
حد اتعاملت معاه عن قرب وفعلا شخصيه جميله جدا 
تقدر تعتمد عليها فى اى حاجه
فكرها عالى جدا ، شخصيه مختلفه ، عندها قرايه عاليه جداً للى قدمها
اوقات كتيير بتفهم الناس القريبه منها من غير ما يتكلمو
بجد هى اخت غاليه عليا جداً
بتمنالها كل خير فى حياتها 
*


----------



## sparrow (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

دونا شخصيه محبه للجميع وخدمتها مميزة جدا في المنتدي
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومحبتك للكل


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا الجميلة
القريبة جدا لقلبى
بعتبرها الحارس الشخصى جدا للمنتدى كلة
فهى امينة فى كل امورها وعندها قبول عالى فى حل مصاعب ومشاكل  قد تقابلها
محبوبة اوى مننا كلنا وكمان بتحبنا 
انسانة واعية لكل كلامها وبتقدر تكسب الثقة فى كل من حولها
الها خدمة مميزة جدا جدا
تجعلنا نعرف قدرها الحقيقى وقلبها الابيض ياللى مرتبط فى شخص الرب يسوع 
وفعلا بجد من الشخصيات ياللى عمرنا مانقدر نستغنى عنها ولا عن وجودها وسطينا
كبير وصغير 
فكم هى مشجعة لكل من حولها
واهتمامها عالى اوى بخدمتها وبينا احنا اخوتها
ماحدش بيلجألها فى شيئ الا وكنت خدومة وامينة جدا فى خدمتها الة 
احكى عنها اية ولا اية بس
دونا دى حبيبتى 
وانا خجلان انى بجد مش عارف اعطيها القدر الكافى من الحكى عن جمال شخصيتها المتواضعة الحكيمة
ربنا يباركك يا دونا ويعطيلك نعمة وبركة بكل ايامك يارب انتى وكل اسرتك ويملا بيتك بالخير ديما 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *دونا نبيل
> فعلا الكلام عنها صعب شويه
> لانها فعلا حد جميل جدا
> حد اتعاملت معاه عن قرب وفعلا شخصيه جميله جدا
> ...



*بامانه يا مووون انا اللى بعتبرك بجد اخويا ويمكن حتى اقربلى من اخويا الحقيقى 
بحس انك قريب منى ودايما اقول عنك ان عقلك سابق سنك ودى ميزه جميله قليل لما بنلاقيها 
بتمنالك كل خير وتوفيق الدنيا وربنا دايما يطمنى عليك ويفرحنى بيك :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




sparrow قال:


> دونا شخصيه محبه للجميع وخدمتها مميزة جدا في المنتدي
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ومحبتك للكل



*ميرررسى يا قمررر ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




just member قال:


> *دونا الجميلة
> القريبة جدا لقلبى
> بعتبرها الحارس الشخصى جدا للمنتدى كلة
> فهى امينة فى كل امورها وعندها قبول عالى فى حل مصاعب ومشاكل  قد تقابلها
> ...



*لما جوجو الغالى يقول عنى الكلام العسل ده لازم احس بالرضا وبالفخر علشان هو انسان نقى ومشاعره رقيقه زيه :blush2:
انت كمان يا جوجو اخويا حبيبى اللى معزته ف قلبى مالهاش وصف وغلاوتك عندى بلا حدود
ربنا يخليك لاختك وتعيش وتشجعنى يا غالى :flowers:*


----------



## grges monir (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

ورجعنا تانى لرشدى اباظة المنتدى هههه
دونا شخصية مميزة فعلا للاسف   والاسف ليةعشان اهلاوية هههههه
روددها دائما مميزة هادئة تصب فى الموضوع  مباشرة
اى موضوع حوارى فى المنتدى تعطى فية دونا رأيها بيكون اضافة بلاشك للمووضوع
دونا حساسة للغاية
اذا حدث خلاف اوزعل فى المنتدى واعتقد لوخارج المنتدى  فى حياتها  عموما وحست ان روددها ممكن تكون خارجة بعصبية او ضيق لاتفعل هذا ابدا
عشان كدة بنشوف تلت الوقت دونا قافلة البروفيل ههههه
عشان تاخد  ريست وترجع للملعب بيحيوية هههه
وجود دونا نبيل فى منتدى الكنيسة اعطى للمنتدى رونق خاص
بدون مجاملة دونا مكسب لاى مكان تعطى فية خدمتها


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

دودو 
اكتر الناس قربا ليا فى المنتدى  وفى حياتى عموما 
دايما مشيلها همى ومغتت عليها 
ودايما بتستحملنى
بس هى عارفه انى عمرى ما قصدت اضايقها
ماهو مينفعش حد يقصد يضايق الملاك دة 
بصراحة معنديش حاجة اقولها عنك يا دودو 
انتى عارفه كل حاجة


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

انا مش عارفه اقول ايه كل الكلام اتقال بجد علي
اجمل دونا في الدنيا
وبجد تستاهلي اكتر من كدا كمان
ربنا يفرح كل ايامك ويباركك


انا قولت ادخل اقر واحسد واحقد 
واخرج بقي
ومتخافيش مسكت كل الخشب عندي
ههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




grges monir قال:


> ورجعنا تانى لرشدى اباظة المنتدى هههه
> دونا شخصية مميزة فعلا للاسف   والاسف ليةعشان اهلاوية هههههه
> روددها دائما مميزة هادئة تصب فى الموضوع  مباشرة
> اى موضوع حوارى فى المنتدى تعطى فية دونا رأيها بيكون اضافة بلاشك للمووضوع
> ...



*قال للاسف قال زملكاوى حقود ههههههههه :bomb:
ميرررسى يا حسبوووو ع انك قلت الحقيقه :2: ههههههههه
بجد ربنا يخليك اخجلت تواضعى :love34:
تعيش وافرح بيك يا رررب عن قريب :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




oesi no قال:


> دودو
> اكتر الناس قربا ليا فى المنتدى  وفى حياتى عموما
> دايما مشيلها همى ومغتت عليها
> ودايما بتستحملنى
> ...



*ميرررسى يا جوجو  ع الكلام العسل ده وتعيش وتزعلنى ولا يهمك :t19: 
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك ويفرحنى بيك يا غالى :flowers:
ملحوظه انا لسه مخاصماك :smil15:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Gospel Life قال:


> انا مش عارفه اقول ايه كل الكلام اتقال بجد علي
> اجمل دونا في الدنيا
> وبجد تستاهلي اكتر من كدا كمان
> ربنا يفرح كل ايامك ويباركك
> ...


*طيب اتأكد منين دلوقتى انك فعلا مسكتى الخشب :fun_oops: هههههههه
ميرررسى حبيبة قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرحنى بيكى دايما يا رب :flowers:*


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا جوجو  ع الكلام العسل ده وتعيش وتزعلنى ولا يهمك :t19:
> ربنا يباركك ويوفقك ويفرحنى بيك يا غالى :flowers:
> ملحوظه انا لسه مخاصماك :smil15:*


يفرحنى فيك دة مش هيحصل 
لو دة اللى  مخليكى مخاصمانى
لا خليكى مخاصمانى بقى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




oesi no قال:


> يفرحنى فيك دة مش هيحصل
> لو دة اللى  مخليكى مخاصمانى
> لا خليكى مخاصمانى بقى



*احسن :bomb:​*


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *احسن :bomb:​*


:smil15: :fun_lol:


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

الاخت الغالية دونا نبيل.. أتمنى لو هناك عشرة منها في المنتدى 
بكل جدارة هي الذراع اليمين. قدر المسؤلية وقدر الأمانة. مطمئن على المنتدى بتواجدها في حالة غيابي.
متواضعة بصورة كبيرة، فبالرغم من فارق العمر بيننا الا انها لا تتأخر ولا تتكبر في إتباع اي إتفاقات بيننا.
جدية في عملها وخدمتها غالية عليها، فحذاري ان تمس نزاهة خدمتها 
تعلمت منها اهمية وضرورة التواصل مع البقية.

الرب يحفظك للمنتدى ولكل من تخدميه من خلال المنتدى.


----------



## bob (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا اقول ايه بس ولا اعيد ايه 
الكلام كتير عليها و لازم تضع حد للاشاعات دي ههههههههه
بجد انسانة ممتازة و نشيطة في خدمتها 
و طبعا لا غبار علي كلامها الجميل لما تكتب و احب ااكد علي لما
كفاية كده تقطيع فيها علشان النميمة و احنا في رمضان 
اللهم اني صايم ههههههههههه
*


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

حبيبتي دوناااا
بحبها كثثير وبحب احترامها أولا لذاتها ولآخرين 
ما بنسى وقفاتها المشرفة معي ودعمها 
وجودها بركةكبيرة وغيابها مؤثر 
تعجز الكلمات عن وصفها يكفي أني بشوفها بروحي مميزة ومتالقة
شكرااا دندون
وسلمي على ابنتك الحلووة


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




My Rock قال:


> الاخت الغالية دونا نبيل.. أتمنى لو هناك عشرة منها في المنتدى
> بكل جدارة هي الذراع اليمين. قدر المسؤلية وقدر الأمانة. مطمئن على المنتدى بتواجدها في حالة غيابي.
> متواضعة بصورة كبيرة، فبالرغم من فارق العمر بيننا الا انها لا تتأخر ولا تتكبر في إتباع اي إتفاقات بيننا.
> جدية في عملها وخدمتها غالية عليها، فحذاري ان تمس نزاهة خدمتها
> ...



*عاوز عشره مره واحده خلاص نعمل منى استنساخ ههههههه 
ميرررسى يا روك بجد كلامك ده كتير عليا 
بس صدقنى المنتدى ده بقى جزء منى بخدمه بقلبى وعلشان كده غلاوته عندى بتزيد كل يوم ومهما تعبت فيه بتمنى اعطيه اكتر لانه يستحق
ربنا يديمه لينا كلنا ويبارك ف خدمتك ويقوييييك ويعوضك *


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

دونا اللي من اول ما دخلت المنتدي لمست ازاي بتحتضن الاعضاء كلهم بحب فيها تواصلها مع الجميع
وخدمتها طول الوقت دون ملل او تعب
ربنا يباركك يا دونا 
ويحافظ علي خدمتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




bob قال:


> *دونا اقول ايه بس ولا اعيد ايه
> الكلام كتير عليها و لازم تضع حد للاشاعات دي ههههههههه
> بجد انسانة ممتازة و نشيطة في خدمتها
> و طبعا لا غبار علي كلامها الجميل لما تكتب و احب ااكد علي لما
> ...



*ههههههههههههه حد يشوف بوب ماله يا جدعان تقريبا تايه ودخل هنا غلط 
ماشى يا عم سمعنا لمااااااااااااا دى 
هقولها تكتب علشان خاطرك بس 
يلا بقى قوووم اتسحر :t32: ههههههه
ميرررسى يا بوب ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




اني بل قال:


> حبيبتي دوناااا
> بحبها كثثير وبحب احترامها أولا لذاتها ولآخرين
> ما بنسى وقفاتها المشرفة معي ودعمها
> وجودها بركةكبيرة وغيابها مؤثر
> ...



*انى الغاليه صاحبة اطيب قلب 
ميرررسى حبيبتى ع كلامك الجميل 
يوصل سلامك يا غاليه
ربنا يباركلى فيكى يا قمررر:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




mero_engel قال:


> دونا اللي من اول ما دخلت المنتدي لمست ازاي بتحتضن الاعضاء كلهم بحب فيها تواصلها مع الجميع
> وخدمتها طول الوقت دون ملل او تعب
> ربنا يباركك يا دونا
> ويحافظ علي خدمتك



*ميررررررررسى يا ميروووو ع كلامك المشجع 
ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى ويطمننى دايما عليكى *


----------



## max mike (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*الصراحة مفيش اى كلمات توصف الحبيبة دونااااااااااا ولا توفيها حقها
ربنا يباركها ويبارك خدمتها ف المنتدى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




max mike قال:


> *الصراحة مفيش اى كلمات توصف الحبيبة دونااااااااااا ولا توفيها حقها
> ربنا يباركها ويبارك خدمتها ف المنتدى​*



*ميرررسى يا ماكس 
كلك محبه وذوق بجد 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*طيب اقول انا تانى ايه بعد كل اللى مكتوب عن تاسونى دونــــــــا
مش عارف ..!!

لكن كل اللى اقدر اقوله يارب بطلب منك تبارك حياتها وخدمتها
 وتعوضها عن تعبها وان هى مستحملانا ههههههههه وفرح قلبها دايما وبارك فى وقتها اللى بتقدمهولك وخلى فيه ثمر كتير يفرح قلبك بيه

آميـــــــــــــــن *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

انا طبعاً مش هأقدر اعبر عن اللي جوايا تجاه دونـــا بس اكيد هي عارفه 

دونا  في كتير بيعتبرها اختنا بس هي امنــــــــا 

مهما ان كنـــا كبار أو صغيرين دايماً بنلجأ ليهـــــــا  في مشاكلنا في فرحنا في حزننا 

دايماً بنلاقيها 

بيعجبني فيهــــــا نشاطها والخدمة بحماس وتأثرها بالجميع من حواليها 

ومن الصعب انه حد ممكن يعرفها زعلانه او حزينة 

لأنها في اشد الظروف بتحاول انها مش تظهِر  اي حاجة للي حواليها 


وبصراحة مابيعجبنيش انها تقفل البروفايل بتاعها لأنه بحس انها جايز تكون مضايقة 

بس بتمني انه احساسي دا يطلع غلط 

وتفتح البروفايل تاني :new8: 


طبعاً لو اتكلمت من هنا للسنة الجاية مش هاوفيكي حقك 

كل سنة وانتِ طيبة 

ربنا يخليكِ للمنتدي وللأسرة 

كل سنة وانتِ طيبة 








​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

*دونا شخصية محبوبة واسلوبها راقى فى التعامل
 ومن خلال مشاركتها  اعتقد ان ياويل اللى يقف قدامها وهى متعصبة ​*


----------



## just member (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

اشكر كل اخوتى على المشاركة البنائة 
واشكر دونا بالخصوص لانها  كانت ضيف خفيف على قلوبناوحبينا فعلا اننا نتكلم عنها


----------



## just member (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*

ونبدأ بأختيار شخصية جديدة....


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

_جيت متاخر _
_بس دونا شخصيه جميلة جدأأ_
_انا عرفت كدا من كذا موقف بجد خادمة جميلة جدآ _
_واللى اثبتلى كدا خوفها على الناس اللى حواليها ربنا يديم محبتها _
_ويقويها على خدمتها _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن  Dona Nabil*




just member قال:


> ونبدأ بأختيار شخصية جديدة....


*مييييييييييييييييييييين ها ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين:smil12:*​


----------



## white.angel (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

*معنا اليوم ضيف جديد ...*
*مميز جداً .... يمتاز بالرشاقه فى مشاركاته ....
 ارائه دائماً قويه .... ولها ثقلها واحترامها ...
 فصيلة دمه هى الفصيلة المصريه ... الجميله الخفيفه ...
 يرسم الابتسامه على شفاهنا ... يجمع بين المرح والعقل والحكمه*

*معنا اليوم .. ضيفنا المميز*

*bob*

*كما تعودنا .. اترك لكم الساحه لتكتب اقلامكم ما تشاء عن ضيفنا ... لنتعرف عليه اكثر واكثر ..*




​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

*بوب من أفضل شباب المنتدى، دمه خفيف وردوده قوية وصادقة خارجة من قلبه مباشرة. لكني بعتب عليه لقلة مشاركاته في الفترة الأخيرة (خاصة في قسم المباركين) بعد ما كان من أنشط الأعضاء (مش حسأل عن السبب )*


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




white.angel قال:


> *معنا اليوم ضيف جديد ...*
> *مميز جداً .... يمتاز بالرشاقه فى مشاركاته ....
> ارائه دائماً قويه .... ولها ثقلها واحترامها ...
> فصيلة دمه هى الفصيلة المصريه ... الجميله الخفيفه ...
> ...


*اولا: شكرا ليكي white angle علي اختياري 
ثانيا: ميرسي بجد علي الكلام الجميل اللي انت كاتباه فيا و اتمني اكون حتي ربع الكلام اللي انت كاتباه و متابع كل الكلام 
و انشاء الله كده اخدمك يوم فرحك هههههههه *30:30:30:30:


----------



## sparrow (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

بوب من الشخصيات المحترمه والاجتماعيه 
بس بطل يدخل ويشارك زي الاول


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*

بوووب محدش قالى انه هنا

شخصية جميلة ومحترمة

بس مختفى خالص


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *بوب من أفضل شباب المنتدى، دمه خفيف وردوده قوية وصادقة خارجة من قلبه مباشرة. لكني بعتب عليه لقلة مشاركاته في الفترة الأخيرة (خاصة في قسم المباركين) بعد ما كان من أنشط الأعضاء (مش حسأل عن السبب )*


*شكرا ليك يا كيرلس علي كلامك الجميل و المشجع
عتابك علي راسي من فوق و حتلاقيني ربنا يسهل زي الاول
بس للاسف كانت مشاغل كتير الفترة الاخيرة منعتني من التواجد بس وعد مني حتلاقي نشاط تاني*


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




sparrow قال:


> بوب من الشخصيات المحترمه والاجتماعيه
> بس بطل يدخل ويشارك زي الاول


*ميرسي ليكي سبارو كتير علي زوقك
انشاء الله حرجع زي الاول*


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




tasoni queena قال:


> بوووب محدش قالى انه هنا
> 
> شخصية جميلة ومحترمة
> 
> بس مختفى خالص


*ما انتي جيتي اهو و نورتيني هههههه
ربنا يخلي كوينا و ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل
حظهر تاني انشاء الله صلي انت بس صلاة الظهور ههههههه *:yaka::yaka:


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




> ما انتي جيتي اهو و نورتيني هههههه
> ربنا يخلي كوينا و ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل
> حظهر تاني انشاء الله صلي انت بس صلاة الظهور ههههههه




الظهور .... الظهور لعائلة الوكيل

القاطن بدير النحاس ههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

بوب شخصية جميلة جدااا ومحترمة من الكل
يا ريت ترجع تاني وتنورنا بمشاركاتك المتميزة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك دائما​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




white.angel قال:


> *معنا اليوم ضيف جديد ...*
> *مميز جداً .... يمتاز بالرشاقه فى مشاركاته ....
> ارائه دائماً قويه .... ولها ثقلها واحترامها ...
> فصيلة دمه هى الفصيلة المصريه ... الجميله الخفيفه ...
> ...


*ايوة من ناحية الرشاقة هو بيفررررررررررررررقع:t16: بووووووووونب بقا:beee:*
*انتظرني يا واد:smil12:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

*اووووووووووووووعي ووووووووووووووووووشك مييييييييييييييييين بووووووووووووووووونب هنا
 لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا حاسبو بقا خدولكو ساااااااااااتر احسن الواد ده عصبي وبيفرقع علطول:gy0000:
 نتكلم جد بقا احنا جايين نهزر ولا ايه:yahoo:
بصو بقا بوب شخصية جميلة جدا جدا
مرح وبيضحك ( يارب علطول بتضحك )
فرحت لما اتخرج وبقا باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش:t33:
بتمنالك كل خير وربنا يوفقك في حياتك
واقعد اقرفك قدرك بقا:ura1:
دي حبة مفرقعات عشان تنبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسط يا بونب





*​


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




tasoni queena قال:


> الظهور .... الظهور لعائلة الوكيل
> 
> القاطن بدير النحاس ههههههههههه


*هههههههه خلاص يا كوينا واو وافق* :yahoo:


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> بوب شخصية جميلة جدااا ومحترمة من الكل
> يا ريت ترجع تاني وتنورنا بمشاركاتك المتميزة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك دائما​


*ميرسي يا ملكة علي كلامك الجميل ده شكرا لذوقك
و انشاء الله حتلاقيني موجود بس محدش يزهق مني*


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اووووووووووووووعي ووووووووووووووووووشك مييييييييييييييييين بووووووووووووووووونب هنا
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا حاسبو بقا خدولكو ساااااااااااتر احسن الواد ده عصبي وبيفرقع علطول:gy0000:
> نتكلم جد بقا احنا جايين نهزر ولا ايه:yahoo:
> بصو بقا بوب شخصية جميلة جدا جدا
> ...


*ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي كتير يا روكا علي زوقك
انت اللي شخصية ممتازة بجد 
اخدمك كده يوم فرحك*:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Alexander.t (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

*بوب هو بوب فعلاً
شخصيه مرحه وأبن بلد وأجتماعى وافكاره جميله
وبتعجبنى ردوده 
بتمنالك كل الخير فى حياتك يا رايق

*


----------



## bob (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بوب هو بوب فعلاً
> شخصيه مرحه وأبن بلد وأجتماعى وافكاره جميله
> وبتعجبنى ردوده
> بتمنالك كل الخير فى حياتك يا رايق
> *


*هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا كبيرنا علي كلامك الجميل و زوقك
انت من الشخصيات اللي بحترمها كتير
*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

*بوب هنا ههههههههههههههه*
*بوب شخصية جميلة وطيبة جداااااااااا*
*ردوده قوية.. لانها متحضرة شوي:smile02*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ومن الشخصيات اللي سعيدة بالتعرف عليها في المنتدى*

*بس بتكون رخمممممم احيانا خاصة لما بتقولي طفلللللة:t26:*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




أنجيلا قال:


> *بوب هنا ههههههههههههههه*
> *بوب شخصية جميلة وطيبة جداااااااااا*
> *ردوده قوية.. لانها متحضرة شوي:smile02*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*طب ماهو مش كدب عليكي يا طفلة:gy0000:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ماهو مش كدب عليكي يا طفلة:gy0000:*​


 *روكاااااااااا مش انتي كماااااااان:t26:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




أنجيلا قال:


> *روكاااااااااا مش انتي كماااااااان:t26:*


*هههههههههه*
*الله انا بصدق بوب دايما في اللي بيقولو:gy0000:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *الله انا بصدق بوب دايما في اللي بيقولو:gy0000:*​


* برافو الواد ده هيوديكي في دهية*
*هههههههههههه*
*بس لما اشوف بوب:gun:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




أنجيلا قال:


> * برافو الواد ده هيوديكي في دهية*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *بس لما اشوف بوب:gun:*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*لو شوفتيه هيفرقع في وشك:gy0000:*​


----------



## bob (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




أنجيلا قال:


> *بوب هنا ههههههههههههههه*
> *بوب شخصية جميلة وطيبة جداااااااااا*
> *ردوده قوية.. لانها متحضرة شوي:smile02*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*ههههههههه ميرسي يا انجيلا مش طفلة ده بس قدام الناس ههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي علي زوقك و انا برضه من الناس اللي اتبسط اني اتعرفت عليها في المنتدي
و حفضل ارخم علي طول ههههههههه*


----------



## bob (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *الله انا بصدق بوب دايما في اللي بيقولو:gy0000:*​


*ربنا يخليكي يا روكا 
هو انا فعلا مغلطش* :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

*بوب ..... ده واحد كويس ... ومحترم ... ومثقف كمان .... وشاطر في المسيحية*
*وبجد أنا كسبته في قاشمة الصداقة بتعتي .... رغم إنه مش بيسأل عليا  *​


----------



## bob (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




Twin قال:


> *بوب ..... ده واحد كويس ... ومحترم ... ومثقف كمان .... وشاطر في المسيحية*
> *وبجد أنا كسبته في قاشمة الصداقة بتعتي .... رغم إنه مش بيسأل عليا  *​


*ربنا يخليك ليا يا كبير و ميرسي جدا لزوقك 
انا اللي مبسوط انك وافقت تنور قائمة اصدقائي
صدقني ظروف مكنتش فاضي اعمل حاجه
بس وعد حسال عنك* :giveup:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




bob قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا روكا
> هو انا فعلا مغلطش* :gy0000::gy0000:


*ههههههههههه*
*طب خلاص يا بوب دي برضه نوجا:new8:*​


----------



## bob (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *طب خلاص يا بوب دي برضه نوجا:new8:*​


*ههههههههه ماشي يا روكا 
هعديها المرة دي *:beee::beee:


----------



## ميرنا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

بوب دة سكر اول موقف حصل ع الفيس دال باسم اويا زى بظب بعد مضافنى بقوله ايه دة انتا اويا قالى كلنا اوات فى المسيح قلتله يعنى انتا ولا لا قالى لاا انا بوب اللى فى المنتدى 
شصية حلوة جداا وروح حلوة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




bob قال:


> *ههههههههه ماشي يا روكا
> هعديها المرة دي *:beee::beee:


*هههههههههه*
*شطوووووووور:t16:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

*بوب انسان جمييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا وبسيط​​*


----------



## bob (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




Apsoti قال:


> بوب دة سكر اول موقف حصل ع الفيس دال باسم اويا زى بظب بعد مضافنى بقوله ايه دة انتا اويا قالى كلنا اوات فى المسيح قلتله يعنى انتا ولا لا قالى لاا انا بوب اللى فى المنتدى
> شصية حلوة جداا وروح حلوة


*ميرسي كتير يا ابسوتي علي زوقك العالي
انا مبسوط جدا اني اتعرفت عليكي هنا و منوراني علي الفيس 
و كلنا اخوات برضه* :gy0000:


----------



## bob (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>بوب انسان جمييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا وبسيط​​</b>


*ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير يا كرستينا علي زوقك
قائمة اصدقائي منورة بيكي *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*



bob قال:


> *ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير يا كرستينا علي زوقك
> قائمة اصدقائي منورة بيكي *



*ربنا يخليك وصداقتك دى شرف ليااااا واعتز بيها جدا​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي...*




ABOTARBO قال:


> *طيب اقول انا تانى ايه بعد كل اللى مكتوب عن تاسونى دونــــــــا
> مش عارف ..!!
> 
> لكن كل اللى اقدر اقوله يارب بطلب منك تبارك حياتها وخدمتها
> ...





بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انا طبعاً مش هأقدر اعبر عن اللي جوايا تجاه دونـــا بس اكيد هي عارفه
> 
> دونا  في كتير بيعتبرها اختنا بس هي امنــــــــا
> 
> ...


*ميررررررررسى خالص يا بوب ع كلامك الجميل
وانت عارف اد ايه انا بعزك وبعتبرك اخويا بجد
ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك واسمع عنك دايما كل خير :flowers:*



$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *دونا شخصية محبوبة واسلوبها راقى فى التعامل
> ومن خلال مشاركتها  اعتقد ان ياويل اللى يقف قدامها وهى متعصبة ​*


*ميرررررسى يا قمررر خالص
ربنا يبارك بعمرك حبيبتى بس صدقينى دايمااا عصبيتى بتكون ف محلها :flowers:*


just member قال:


> اشكر كل اخوتى على المشاركة البنائة
> واشكر دونا بالخصوص لانها  كانت ضيف خفيف على قلوبناوحبينا فعلا اننا نتكلم عنها


*ميرررسى يا اجمل جوجو ع الاستضافه الجميله دى وميرررررسى للغاليه وايت 
ربنا يفرح قلوبكوا :flowers:*


johna&jesus قال:


> _جيت متاخر _
> _بس دونا شخصيه جميلة جدأأ_
> _انا عرفت كدا من كذا موقف بجد خادمة جميلة جدآ _
> _واللى اثبتلى كدا خوفها على الناس اللى حواليها ربنا يديم محبتها _
> _ويقويها على خدمتها _​



*ميرررسى يا جون ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك
ربنا معاك ويطمننا دايما عليك :flowers:*
*بعتذر عن التأخير ف استكمال ردودى بسبب مشكله مؤقته ف النت
سلام المسيح مع الجميع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

*بوب شخص طيب ومحبوب ودمه خفيف نتمنى يتواصل معانا اكتر واكتر
تمنياتى ليك بكل التوفيق ف حياتك*


----------



## bob (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *بوب شخص طيب ومحبوب ودمه خفيف نتمنى يتواصل معانا اكتر واكتر
> تمنياتى ليك بكل التوفيق ف حياتك*


*ميرسي ليكي يا دونا علي زوقك و انشاء الله معاكم علي طول
و ميرسي علي امنيتك الجميلة*


----------



## white.angel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*

*شكراً كثيراً اخى الغالى بوب لقبولك استضافتى .... *
*أنت بحق من الاشخاص الجديرين بالاحترام .... *
*سعدنا بالحديث عنك ومعك ...*
*تحياتى .........*

*وانتظرونا مع ضيف جديد .. قريباً ..*​


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن العضو الجميل bob*






*اهلاوى صميم ...
- مع الاســف :a82: -

يعشق التجوال فى ساحات العشق ..
 ولا يتعلم على الرغم من عودته مهزوماً فى كل مره ..

ابن بلد ... ومن الاخر جدع ...
صاحب صاحبه ... وربنا يعين اللى يقع فى خناقه معاه:kap:

وهو صاحب اقوى جبهه .. جبهة التهييس الشعبيه ..

معنا اليوم ... شخص رائع بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى

لقائنا فى هذه الحلقه مع

!! MiNa ElbataL !!

اهلاً استاذ مينا ... اشكرك جداً لقبولك دعوتى ...
وكما تعودنا احبائى فى كل مره نلتقى ...
اترك لكم الساحه لتعرفون اكثر عن ...
 بطلنا الهمام مينا 
*



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*مووووووووووووون ابو نسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمة منوووووووووووور*
*وطبعا كان ليا الشرف اني اطلع عليه لقب ابو نسمة  احم احم يعني ههههههه*
*وبرضه اتعرفت عليه شخصيا ... شخصية جدعة *
*ويستاهل كل خير *
*ربنا معاك يا مون ويوفقك ويحافظ عليك*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

بجد فكره جميله اووووووووى اللقاءات مع الاعضاء بتقربنا من بعضينا وبتخلينا نتغلغل داخل شخصية كل عضو ونعرف شخصيته


----------



## sparrow (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

انتي يا وايت قلتي كل الكلام الي عاوزين نقوله 
مينا فعلا حد جدع جداا ومش بيتاخر عن اي حد 
شخص واثق من نفسه وبيعرف يوزن كويس بين الجانب العقلاني والجانب العاطفي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرحك دايما


----------



## أنجيلا (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*ميناااااا:yahoo:*
*سي السيد بتاع المنتدى :a63:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جدع جدا... وللاسف شرقي جدااا:t32:*
*ههههههههههه*
*بجد شخصية طيبة وجميلة جدا *
*اتمناله الخير في حياته وان ربنا يكون معاه في الفترة العصيبة اللي بيمر بيها*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

مينا شخصيه واثقه من نفسها اوي 
وجددددع  وشرقي جدااااا زي ما قالت انجي هههه
مش اتعاملت معاه كتير 
كل تعاملي معاه تقييمات وتعليقات

بحب  تعاملو ف حل مشاكل في اي موضوع بيقابلو وردودو فيها
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك يا مينا 
ميرسي للموضوع الجميل يا وايت
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

اختيار رائع يا وايت
مووووووووووووون حد جدع جداااااااااااا
تحسي انه راجل بمعني الكلمه وشهم كدا
وحد جدير بالمسئوليه
تعاملي معاه بسيط بس من خلال كتاباته
بحس انه حد رومانسي لابعد حد عندما يعشق حقا
وفس بعض الاحيان بيكون حد قوي وقاسي جدا عندما ينجرح من حبيبه
واللي عرفته عنه ومش عارفه اذا كان صح ولا لا
انه بيبع اللي بيبعه بسهوله وصعب انه يثق فيه تاني او يرجع للتعامل معاه مهما عمل
رغم انها صفه كويسه انه يكون حد واضح وصريح في تعامله
الا اني ساعات بحس انها صفه بتخسره حاجات كتير وناس اكتر


ومبوسطه كتير انه كان ليا الشرف اني اشوفه واتعامل معاه
اينعم كان الوقت قصير بس بجد كنت سعيده بمعرفتي ليه



واخيرا بقي هو مديون ليا بقي بشوب قهوه
مع اني مش فاكره ايه المناسبه اللي بسببها عزمني علي قهوه
بس ليشي دعوه انا عاوزه القهوه هههههههههههههههه
وسوري يا مون كان لازم اسيح
حبه غلاسه بقي


ربنا يفرحك يا فندم بجد تستاهل كل خير


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




Gospel Life قال:


> واخيرا بقي هو مديون ليا بقي بشوب قهوه
> مع اني مش فاكره ايه المناسبه اللي بسببها عزمني علي قهوه
> بس ليشي دعوه انا عاوزه القهوه هههههههههههههههه
> وسوري يا مون كان لازم اسيح
> حبه غلاسه بقي


*من اهم صفاتك*
*انك كتومه :a63:*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




white.angel قال:


> *من اهم صفاتك*
> *انك كتومه :a63:*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا طبعا 
شكلك فاهم يا نصه  :smil12:


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*مينا راجل من الاخر​​**وبيتمنى يخدم اى حد​​**بدون انتظار مقابل​​* *وجدع جدا جدا​​**وطريقته فى الحوار مهذبه وليها حدود​​**بتمنالك يامينا كل خيييييييييير​​**وربنا يفرحك على طوووووووووووووول​​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

مينا دة حبيبي وابن حبيبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*هو من ناحية بيحب القهوة هو بيمووووووووووووت فيها اصلا*
*بس من ساعة القهوة اللي شربها واللي كانت مش قهوة اصلا هههههههههه يعني مشروع قهوة وفششششششششل*​


----------



## antonius (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

مينا دة واحد ندل...ههههههههههه بس على راسي ربنا يعلم


----------



## المفدى بالدم (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

مينا شخص موهوب
 متوازن 
مرح 
مبدع 
متعنا بكتاباته الجميله 
غيركدة مش عارف عنه حاجه  ههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

مينا البطل
----------
ده وقع ومحدش سمى عليه
لاء وشوف الملاك الابيض بعتت دعوه لمين انا شايف انها بعتت لكل اللى بيحبوك ونفسهم وخد بالك من نفسهم دى ها انهم يخدموك ههههههههههههه
بصوا يا جماعة مينا ده من الشخصيات اللى بتناكف فى طوب الارض 
كان هيخلينا نضرب فى شارع خالد ابن الوليد بس ربنا ستر واضربنا فى مكان تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فاكر ولا تحب ارفع الصورة وافكرك ؟
بصى يا ملاك مينا هيقطع علاقتة معاكى انهارده ده علشان حبتى تخدى انطبعى عنه
حبيبى انت يا فووون يخونك المايو؟؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




white.angel قال:


> *اهلاوى صميم ...
> - مع الاســف :a82: -
> 
> يعشق التجوال فى ساحات العشق ..
> ...



*الكلام كتيير بجد مستحقهوش يا وايت
ميرسى جدا على استاضفتك وعلى كلامك الجميل*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مووووووووووووون ابو نسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمة منوووووووووووور*
> *وطبعا كان ليا الشرف اني اطلع عليه لقب ابو نسمة  احم احم يعني ههههههه*
> *وبرضه اتعرفت عليه شخصيا ... شخصية جدعة *
> *ويستاهل كل خير *
> *ربنا معاك يا مون ويوفقك ويحافظ عليك*​


*
ربنا يخليكى يا روكا
ميرسى جدا لكلامك الجميل*


----------



## bob (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*مينا البطل كلمة واحدة بس الكبير كبير
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




SALVATION قال:


> مينا البطل
> ----------
> ده وقع ومحدش سمى عليه
> لاء وشوف الملاك الابيض بعتت دعوه لمين انا شايف انها بعتت لكل اللى بيحبوك ونفسهم وخد بالك من نفسهم دى ها انهم يخدموك ههههههههههههه
> ...


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## white.angel (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




SALVATION قال:


> بصى يا ملاك مينا هيقطع علاقتة معاكى انهارده ده علشان حبتى تخدى انطبعى عنه​



*دايما صاحب واجب انت :bomb:
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*مينا شخص قوى واثق من نفسه عمل نفسه بنفسه عصامى 
شايف وفاهم الحياة كويس
ذكى وموهوب واحساسه مرهف فى الكتابة 
عنده مرح ودم خفيف مغلف بالحزن 
اتمناله كل الخير والسعادة وراحة البال والفرح الحقيقى 

على فكرة فى ناس كتييييييييييييييييييير جدا فى الموضوع ده كنت عايزة اتكلم عنهم بس مش لحقت الموضوع انا اسفة للجميع 
احب الكل وكل الاعضاء هنا محتاجين صفحات علشان نتكلم عنهم 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




SALVATION قال:


> مينا البطل
> ----------
> ده وقع ومحدش سمى عليه
> لاء وشوف الملاك الابيض بعتت دعوه لمين انا شايف انها بعتت لكل اللى بيحبوك ونفسهم وخد بالك من نفسهم دى ها انهم يخدموك ههههههههههههه
> ...



*توووووون اهو عمل معاك احلى واجب :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*مووووون ده حد جدع بجد وصديق مخلص لاصحابه 
اخويا اللى دايما بيسمعلى واسمعله ولو انى دايما انا مقصره معاه بس مش بمزاجه يعنى لازم يعذرنى ويسامحنى هههههه
بكون حزينه جدااا لما الاقيه متضايق بس بكون واثقه ان اى مشكله بتقابله بتمشى وتسيبه وهو اقوى من الاول
ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك يا اجدع مووون*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




سندريلا 2011 قال:


> بجد فكره جميله اووووووووى اللقاءات مع الاعضاء بتقربنا من بعضينا وبتخلينا نتغلغل داخل شخصية كل عضو ونعرف شخصيته


* منوره يا سندريلا *



sparrow قال:


> انتي يا وايت قلتي كل الكلام الي عاوزين نقوله
> مينا فعلا حد جدع جداا ومش بيتاخر عن اي حد
> شخص واثق من نفسه وبيعرف يوزن كويس بين الجانب العقلاني والجانب العاطفي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرحك دايما


*ميرسى جدا على كلامك يا سبارو
حقيقى كلام كتيير عليا
ربنا يخليكى* 


أنجيلا قال:


> *ميناااااا:yahoo:*
> *سي السيد بتاع المنتدى :a63:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جدع جدا... وللاسف شرقي جدااا:t32:*
> ...




*ههههههههه ميرسى جدا يا انجى على كلامك
ربنا يخليكى *


----------



## Twin (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*الواد مينا ده .... بجد نقول عليه صاحب صاحبه *
*وبجد هيبقي جامد أخر حاجة ... لو بطل يبقي طايش طول ما هو عايش *

*منور يا برنسوا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




Twin قال:


> *الواد مينا ده .... بجد نقول عليه صاحب صاحبه *
> *وبجد هيبقي جامد أخر حاجة ... لو بطل يبقي طايش طول ما هو عايش *
> 
> *منور يا برنسوا*​




مهو لو بطل يبقي طايش 
مش هايبقي مينا اللي نعرفه خالص
ولا ايه  يامون رايك انت

:smile01


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*استشعر من مشاركات بطلنا الهمام مينا ..
 انه مقدم على مرحلة اكتئاب مزمن ..
عايزين ياجماعه نتحد ونخرجه من المود السئ دة ... 
او نحظره من المنتدى 
ايه رأيكم .. ؟؟
D:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




white.angel قال:


> *استشعر من مشاركات بطلنا الهمام مينا ..
> انه مقدم على مرحلة اكتئاب مزمن ..
> عايزين ياجماعه نتحد ونخرجه من المود السئ دة ...
> او نحظره من المنتدى
> ...



هو احنا لسه هانتحد ونتجمع ونفكر وناس توافق وناس ترفض عشان نخرجه ازاي من مود الاكتئاب دا ؟

ياختي احظريه وخلاص بقي
دا اسرع حل :beee:


هههههههههههههههههه
صاحبه واجب طول عمري :smil12:


----------



## Alexander.t (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> مينا شخصيه واثقه من نفسها اوي
> وجددددع  وشرقي جدااااا زي ما قالت انجي هههه
> مش اتعاملت معاه كتير
> كل تعاملي معاه تقييمات وتعليقات
> ...


*
مش عارف بجد اقول ايه بعد كل الكلام ده
ميرسى جدا يا لوسينتو على الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا يخليكى*



Gospel Life قال:


> اختيار رائع يا وايت
> مووووووووووووون حد جدع جداااااااااااا
> تحسي انه راجل بمعني الكلمه وشهم كدا
> وحد جدير بالمسئوليه
> ...



*بجد صدقينى مش عارف اقول ايه يا  جوسبل على كل الكلام ده
بجد كتيير جدا عليا
ميرسى جدا يا جوسبل ربنا يخليكى
وبخصوص اللى ملونه بالاحمر هو فعلا مظبوط جدا
اى حد جاله مجرد تفكير انه يبعنى ملوش فى حياتى مكان تانى ابدا
*




white.angel قال:


> *من اهم صفاتك*
> *انك كتومه :a63:*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههه هى كتومه جدااا*


Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا طبعا
> شكلك فاهم يا نصه  :smil12:


* وانا برضه فاهم ههههههههه*


كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>مينا راجل من الاخر​​</b><b>وبيتمنى يخدم اى حد​​</b><b>بدون انتظار مقابل​​</b> <b>وجدع جدا جدا​​</b><b>وطريقته فى الحوار مهذبه وليها حدود​​</b><b>بتمنالك يامينا كل خيييييييييير​​</b><b>وربنا يفرحك على طوووووووووووووول​​</b>


*ميرسى خالص يا كرستينا على كلامك الجميل بجد
ربنا يخليكى*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مينا دة حبيبي وابن حبيبي


* انت اللى حبيبى :**


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو من ناحية بيحب القهوة هو بيمووووووووووووت فيها اصلا*
> *بس من ساعة القهوة اللي شربها واللي كانت مش قهوة اصلا هههههههههه يعني مشروع قهوة وفششششششششل*​




*على سيرة القهوه انا انهرده صاحى من حوالى 6 صباحا ولحد دلوقتى شارب حوالى 12 قهوه ههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




antonius قال:


> مينا دة واحد ندل...ههههههههههه بس على راسي ربنا يعلم


*ههههههههههه ميرسى جدا يا انطونيوس
ربنا يخليك*


المفدى بالدم قال:


> مينا شخص موهوب
> متوازن
> مرح
> مبدع
> ...


*هههههههه مش هاجى جمب كتاباتك حاجه استاذى
ربنا يخليك*


SALVATION قال:


> مينا البطل
> ----------
> ده وقع ومحدش سمى عليه
> لاء وشوف الملاك الابيض بعتت دعوه لمين انا شايف انها بعتت لكل اللى بيحبوك ونفسهم وخد بالك من نفسهم دى ها انهم يخدموك ههههههههههههه
> ...


*يخربيت اللى يقابلك تانى
بس عيب على فكره لاننا ولا اتضربنا فى خالد بن الوليد ولا فى كنيسة القديسين
محدش ياكل معايا وانت شوفت بنفسك
المايوه موجود على الفيس من حوالى شهرين
عاوز ترفعها ارفعها هههههههه*



bob قال:


> *مينا البطل كلمة واحدة بس الكبير كبير
> *


* ربنا يخليك يا بوب بجد*


white.angel قال:


> *دايما صاحب واجب انت :bomb:
> ههههههههههه
> *​


* تونى هو الواجب كله ههههههه*


Nancy2 قال:


> *مينا شخص قوى واثق من نفسه عمل نفسه بنفسه عصامى
> شايف وفاهم الحياة كويس
> ذكى وموهوب واحساسه مرهف فى الكتابة
> عنده مرح ودم خفيف مغلف بالحزن
> ...


*كل ده !!!! بجد كتيير جدا يا نانسى الكلام ده عليا
ميرسى جدا وربنا يخليكى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *مووووون ده حد جدع بجد وصديق مخلص لاصحابه
> اخويا اللى دايما بيسمعلى واسمعله ولو انى دايما انا مقصره معاه بس مش بمزاجه يعنى لازم يعذرنى ويسامحنى هههههه
> بكون حزينه جدااا لما الاقيه متضايق بس بكون واثقه ان اى مشكله بتقابله بتمشى وتسيبه وهو اقوى من الاول
> ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك يا اجدع مووون*


*كلامك كتيير عليا بجد يا دونا
ربنا يخليكى وانتى عارفه انى ديماً بعزرك وعارفه انك زى اختى بالظبط*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




Twin قال:


> *الواد مينا ده .... بجد نقول عليه صاحب صاحبه *
> *وبجد هيبقي جامد أخر حاجة ... لو بطل يبقي طايش طول ما هو عايش *
> 
> *منور يا برنسوا*​


*ههههههه عارف لو على طايش بس عايش هغيرها
بس انا متاكد انى حتى لو غيرتها مفيش حاجه هتتغير
شاب شاب يا بوب
*


Gospel Life قال:


> مهو لو بطل يبقي طايش
> مش هايبقي مينا اللي نعرفه خالص
> ولا ايه  يامون رايك انت
> 
> :smile01


* قوليله يا جوسبل ههههههههه*


white.angel قال:


> *استشعر من مشاركات بطلنا الهمام مينا ..
> انه مقدم على مرحلة اكتئاب مزمن ..
> عايزين ياجماعه نتحد ونخرجه من المود السئ دة ...
> او نحظره من المنتدى
> ...



*عارفه يا وايت المشكله مش فى شكل المشاركات
ممكن اضحك على طول قدامكم بس اللى جوه ايه !!!!
صدقينى اللى حصلى لو حصل لناس تانيه كانت ممكن تنتحر
وانا كمان فكرت فى الانتحار وعندى الكفاء انى اعمل كده
بس عارفه ليه اتراجعت عن ده
لانى هبقى خسرت كل حاجه
الدنيا والابديه*
*ياريت تعملو قرار بالاجماع وتوافقو على طردى
وخدى بالك هتلاقى كتيير جدا يوافقو بجد ههههههههه*


Gospel Life قال:


> هو احنا لسه هانتحد ونتجمع ونفكر وناس توافق وناس ترفض عشان نخرجه ازاي من مود الاكتئاب دا ؟
> 
> ياختي احظريه وخلاص بقي
> دا اسرع حل :beee:
> ...




*انتى الواجب نفسه يا جوسبل ههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*فى نهاية اللقاء
احب أشكر وايت أنجيل لاختيارها ليا
واحب شكر كل واحد وكل واحده شاركو فى اللقاء ده
واحب اشكر برضه كل شخص أمتنع عن المشاركه فى اللقاء*


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

مووووووووووون 
الحق امضى قبل ميتقفل 
الوا ة تحفة بس ندل شوية كنا نلعب كونكت فور ميسبنيش اهزمة ندل 
بس دع وابن ناس برضو مستنية شيبس شة ع الكلمتين دول يكابو


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*شكراً اخى الغالى مينا البطل*
*لقبولك استضافتى ... *
*وبالفعل انت من الشخصيات القليله الرائعه والحقيقيه ...*
*لا تعرف الالوان ولا الاقنعه ... *
*شكراً لك اخى الغالى ... *

*ومع ضيـــف جديد ....*
*انتظرونا ...*





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على سيرة القهوه انا انهرده صاحى من حوالى 6 صباحا ولحد دلوقتى شارب حوالى 12 قهوه ههههههه*


*طب 6 الصبح وحسين الجاسمي 12 قهوة دي مين بقا:t30:*​


----------



## happy angel (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*احسنت الاختيار بجد 
 مينا شخصيه قويه ولذيدة جداااااااااااا
رجل بمعنى الكلمه
ربنا معاك ياابنى ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

مممممممممممممم بصراحة مش عارفاه اوى او مش عارفاه خالص
لانى الحمدلله السنتين ثانوي دول ضيعوا عليا حاجات كتير فى المنتدى
بس من الواضح انه شخصية ليها شعبية جامدة ومحبوب وليه اصحاب قريبين من المنتدى ودى حاجة جميلة ونادرة
كمان موضوعاته واسلوبه حلو جدااااااااااااا 
شخصية مشرفة وواجهة للمنتدي
موضوع رائع بجد
وهتابع معاكم لقائاتكم
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




ميرنا قال:


> مووووووووووون
> الحق امضى قبل ميتقفل
> الوا ة تحفة بس ندل شوية كنا نلعب كونكت فور ميسبنيش اهزمة ندل
> بس دع وابن ناس برضو مستنية شيبس شة ع الكلمتين دول يكابو


*هههههههههه ميرسى خالص يا ميرنا
ومبروك الاسم الجديد قصدى القديم الجديد
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب 6 الصبح وحسين الجاسمي 12 قهوة دي مين بقا:t30:*​


* اكيد مينا البطل *


happy angel قال:


> *احسنت الاختيار بجد
> مينا شخصيه قويه ولذيدة جداااااااااااا
> رجل بمعنى الكلمه
> ربنا معاك ياابنى ويفرح قلبك*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا امى
منورانى ديماً*


M a r i a m قال:


> مممممممممممممم بصراحة مش عارفاه اوى او مش عارفاه خالص
> لانى الحمدلله السنتين ثانوي دول ضيعوا عليا حاجات كتير فى المنتدى
> بس من الواضح انه شخصية ليها شعبية جامدة ومحبوب وليه اصحاب قريبين من المنتدى ودى حاجة جميلة ونادرة
> كمان موضوعاته واسلوبه حلو جدااااااااااااا
> ...


*ميرسى خالص يا مريم ربنا يخليكى
منورانى *


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*مينا يا مينا  
مينا من الأعضاء المميزين جدا في المنتدى بشخصيته القوية والمحبوبة من الجميع 
وأسلوبه رائع ومميز في الكتابة 
ربنا يخليك يا مينا  *


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*





*كالعاده نعود بضيف جديد ومميز .... 
ولكن هذا الضيف اليوم 
فتاه ...
رقيقه .. حساسه .. حزينه 
تحدتها الحياه بظروفها وقسوتها ..
 الا انها وقفت امامها شامخه وقبلت التحدى ... 
وتخوضه بثقه فى نعمة الرب

فتاه قويه ... وجريئه ...

ومن الجدير بالذكر انها عدوة الرجل ...
اسوأ الدعوات فى رأيها ..
ربنا يفرحنا بيكى ونجوزك ونخلص منك
هههههههههههههههه

معنا اليوم ... الرقيقه




انجيلا





احبائى .. اتركوا لاقلامكم العنان .. لتكتب لنا عن هذه الجميله .. 
وكما عودتمونا من اراء صادقه مليئه بالمحبه .. 




*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




Rosetta قال:


> *مينا يا مينا
> مينا من الأعضاء المميزين جدا في المنتدى بشخصيته القوية والمحبوبة من الجميع
> وأسلوبه رائع ومميز في الكتابة
> ربنا يخليك يا مينا  *


*ميرسى جدا يا روزيتا لكلامك الجميل
ربنا يخليكى*


white.angel قال:


> *كالعاده نعود بضيف جديد ومميز ....
> ولكن هذا الضيف اليوم
> فتاه ...
> رقيقه .. حساسه .. حزينه
> ...



*انجيلا
شخصيه مميزه لها فكرها الشخصى جدا
محطوطه فى مواقف صعبه بس هى قداها وقدود 
ربنا معاكى وتأكدى ان ربنا بيدبرلك كل حاجه للخير

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*

*نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووجا :t33:*
* وطبعا انا اللي اخترعت الاسم ده ومن بعدها الوحسين اخدوه مني *
* نوجا من اسمها كده حتة سكراية وعسل بحب اوي اضحكها واغلس عليها ( مع اني مش غلسة خالص يعني ):spor24:*
* دمها خفيف وحبوبة اوووووووووي*
* بتحب دايما اقولها يا طفلة هههههههههههه:beee:*
* منورة يا نوجا:new4:*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

إنجيييييييييييي حبيبة قلبي مش رح أعطيها حقها لو شو ما حكيت عنها  
شخصية رااااااائعة بجد ومحبوبة وطيوبة ودائمة السؤال عن أصدقائها 
غالية كتييير على قلبي بحبهااااا قوي :smil2:
بحسها قوية ومش بتسكت عن الحق أبدا وهالشي بيعجبني في البنت بشكل عام 
حزينة أغلب الوقت وفي هالحالة بدعي لربنا يفرحك ويجعل أيامك كلها فرح وسعادة يا أحلى إنجي في الدنيا 
سلام المسيح معاكي في كل أيامك يا غالية


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا بحسها انسانه رقيقه وعاقله وواعيه لكل شئ حواليها
بس حزينه علي طول ربنا يفرحها
انا ماليش تعامل مباشر معاها
بس من خلال ردودها تحسي انها شخصيه قويه وجريئه
ربنا يحافظ عليها ويقويها في مشوار حياتها


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




white.angel قال:


> *كالعاده نعود بضيف جديد ومميز .... *
> *ولكن هذا الضيف اليوم *
> *فتاه ...*
> *رقيقه .. حساسه .. حزينه *
> ...


* انا عدوة الرجالة ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اوكي يا وايت:spor22:*

*ع فكرة الدعوة بالاحمر لما بيقولهالي حد بحسو بيدعي علي:smil13:*
*هههههه*

*ميرسي لكلامك حبيبتي اللي بجد كثير علي*
*ربنا يخليكي  *


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انجيلا*
> *شخصيه مميزه لها فكرها الشخصى جدا*
> *محطوطه فى مواقف صعبه بس هى قداها وقدود *
> *ربنا معاكى وتأكدى ان ربنا بيدبرلك كل حاجه للخير*


*ميرسي يا غالي*
*وربنا يكون معاك كمان ويفرجها عليك *


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووجا :t33:*
> 
> *وطبعا انا اللي اخترعت الاسم ده ومن بعدها الوحسين اخدوه مني *
> *نوجا من اسمها كده حتة سكراية وعسل بحب اوي اضحكها واغلس عليها ( مع اني مش غلسة خالص يعني ):spor24:*
> ...


 *هههههههههههههه*
*مش غلسة خااااالص :a82:*
*بس لو قلتي طفلة ثاني يا روكا هوريكي:ranting:*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسي لكلامك الجميل حبيبتي انتي كمان شخصية جميلة ومحبوبة و..... غلسة:beee:*
*هههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر *


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




Rosetta قال:


> إنجيييييييييييي حبيبة قلبي مش رح أعطيها حقها لو شو ما حكيت عنها
> شخصية رااااااائعة بجد ومحبوبة وطيوبة ودائمة السؤال عن أصدقائها
> غالية كتييير على قلبي بحبهااااا قوي :smil2:
> بحسها قوية ومش بتسكت عن الحق أبدا وهالشي بيعجبني في البنت بشكل عام
> ...


*كل ده؟:blush2:*
*كلامك كثير بجد علي *
*ميرسي يا حبي انا اللي بحبك جداااااا :love45:*
*وبستفيد دايما من ردودك *

*ربنا يخليكي:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




Gospel Life قال:


> انجيلا بحسها انسانه رقيقه وعاقله وواعيه لكل شئ حواليها
> بس حزينه علي طول ربنا يفرحها
> انا ماليش تعامل مباشر معاها
> بس من خلال ردودها تحسي انها شخصيه قويه وجريئه
> ربنا يحافظ عليها ويقويها في مشوار حياتها


* ميرسي يا جوزبيل ع كلامك الجميل وذوقك*
*ربنا يخليكي *


----------



## sparrow (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا دي بنوته زي العسل ,, عقلها يفوق سنها بمراحل 
بسم الصليب عليها عقلها يفوق بنات عندهم 30
شخصيتها قويه وانسانه مثقفه وذو راي 

شايله حجات كتير ميقدرش حد كبير يشيلها 
ربنا يقويها دايما ويظهر مجدة في حياتها ويعوضها كل التعب


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلااااااا السكرة

اللى عيد ميلادها السنة دى شيئ مش عادى

قاهرة الرجال عضوة فى جمعية المرأة المتوحشة ههههههههههه

شخصية زى العسل وانا بمووت فيها


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




sparrow قال:


> انجيلا دي بنوته زي العسل ,, عقلها يفوق سنها بمراحل
> بسم الصليب عليها عقلها يفوق بنات عندهم 30
> شخصيتها قويه وانسانه مثقفه وذو راي
> 
> ...


*اصل عمري 61 وبخدعكم وبقول 16 :t33:*
*ههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي لكلامك وذوقك حبيبتي *
*ربنا يخليكي *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*أنجيلا شخصية رائعة بالفعل ربنا يبارك فيها وبالفعل كسبنا أخت رائعة بالمنتدى.*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن المشرف الجميل !! MiNa ElbataL !!*




أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *مش غلسة خااااالص :a82:
> نو مانا عارفة نفسي
> * *بس لو قلتي طفلة ثاني يا روكا هوريكي:ranting:*
> ...


*ميرسي يا نوجا يا عسل *​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*





tasoni queena قال:


> انجيلااااااا السكرة
> 
> اللى عيد ميلادها السنة دى شيئ مش عادى
> 
> ...


*اه عيد ميلاد مميز جى مع الزلزال :spor24:*
*ربنا يسترها...*

*ههههههه*
*ميرسي لكلامك يا حبي انتي اللي عسل وشخصية جميلة جدااااا*
*ربنا يخليكي *


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أنجيلا شخصية رائعة بالفعل ربنا يبارك فيها وبالفعل كسبنا أخت رائعة بالمنتدى.*​


* ميرسي يا سمعان *
*انت اللي اخ غالي ومحاور رائع*

*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*انجيلا ...... الأبنة التى توجع قلبى بمحبتها لعريسها السماوى ..... علمتنى كيف تكون المحبه له ..... علمتنى أن اقول لا للقهر والظلم ...... طفله بحكم سنوات العمر ..... لكن بحكم عقلانيتها وصلابتها تفوق الشيوخ ...... ثمنها يفوق الآلئ والدرر ..... من ستكون فى حياته ستكون كنزا لا تقدره أموال الأرض ...... أحببتها كأبنه غاليه .... وأوجعت قلبى بعجزى عن أكون معينا لها ...... لكن هناك من يعتنى بها .... وهو محل ثقتى ويقينى *


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*أنجيـــــــــــــــــلا*


أخت غاليه جداااا ومهذبه ورائعه

خادمه نشطه 

محبوبه من الجميع

طيبه القلب ووديعه

كل الصفات الجميله فيها

لكن مش عارف أعبر


كل ما أرجوه

*أن يباركها الرب ويفرح قلبها دااائما
*

*وهى لها هديه منى*























​


----------



## bob (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*انجول انا عارف انها بتحب اللقب ده " طفلتي " :smil12::smil12:
شخصية ممتازة و عسولة و خدومة 
عندها افكار مميزة و جميلة 
ردودها قوية 
انا حاسس ان ايد ربنا معاها علي طول و بيدبر حياتها فعلا
يالا فين التقييم* :beee:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

She's a Wild Cat ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا القمر شخصية جميلة وخدومة ومحبة للكل 
ومفيش كلام يوصفك يا حبيبتي لانك فعلا انسانة راااائعة جدااا
ربنا يكون معاكي ويدبرلك الصالح ويفرح قلبك يا قمر​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا
شخصيه  راااائعة وطيبة 
وميسوطه كتير اني اتعرفت عليها
وربنا يدبر امور حياتها كلها ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*انجيلامش عرفاها اوى
بس بحسها هاديه وحزينه واتمنى ان ربنا يفرحها *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*انجيلا ابنتى الحبيبة
عاقلة
مهذبة
ذكية
تحب الرب من كل قلبها
شجاعة
فعلا عندك 61 وليس 16 
للأسف حزينة
حمولة وصبورة
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى
تحملتى كتير حبيبتى
اكيد ربنا هيعوضك واكيد رحمته قريبة
نفسى  دايما اشوف ضحكتك*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا لؤلؤة غاليه الثمن 
وصائدة لالى اشترت اغلى لؤلؤة هىيسوع 
حزينه ولو ما فرحتشى هاشد ودانها 
عميقه عمق الشيوخ 
عاقله فى زمن ساد فيه الجنون 
شجاعه فى زمن كثر فيه السفهاء
جريئه فى زمن ساد فيه الجبناء 
تحيه لاحلى اخت فى المنتدى انجيلا


----------



## zama (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*أنجيلا ، ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ، 

هي فييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟ !!

*أتشرفت بالكلام معاها بالمنتدي بأحدي المواضيع لو كنت رخمت سنة ، كانت هتناولني بالـماج ،

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

لأ *بجد* ، لجانب الصفات الطيبة اللي لمستها بحوارها ، 

لكن أري _ شخصياً _ كنز مختبأ بمكنون شخصيتها متمثل في مغنطة الرأئ الجاذب لمستور ضمني لرأي من 

يقابلها بالحوار ، و ذلك يكمن براعته في عدم إظهار أستخدام هذه الأداه جهراً بمائدة الرأي فمن لا يتريث 

متفهماً ، إذن فليتحمل حسن الختام ..


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*انجيلا عسووووووووووله اوى​​* *ارائها ثابته​​* *ارائها فى المواضيع اللى تمس البنات زى الاسد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​* *حزينه جدا كل ماادخل البروفايل بتاعها بتعكس كميه حزن رهيبه عليا هههههههههههههههههههههههه​​**وانا مبسوطه ان عرفت واحده امووووووره زى انجيلا​​**بجد بتمنى من كل قلبى ان ربنا يفرحها دايما​​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا بنت لطيفة جدا وعسولة كتير


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

بجد صفات جميله اووووووى بانجيلا شوقتونى انى اتعرف عليها وعلى شخصيتها القويه الجميله


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*انجيلا I dont think there are words can describe her *
*she is one of a kind *
*مفيش كلمات اقدر اقولها توصفك يا انجى بنوتة جميلة شجاعة قوية حنونة ذكية فى منتهى الذكاء عقلها اكبر من سنها دمها خفيف وارائها ثابتة *
*انتى رمز القوة لجيلك يا انجى مش افتكر انى لو كنت فى موقفك ومكانك كنت هقدر اكون قوية زيك كده *
*انجى انتى عارفه انا بحبك قد ايه you are just a piece of my heart *
*مفيش كلام ينفع يوصف انجيلا ,ربنا يسندك ويقويكى ويعضدك ويكمل معاكى المشوار والعمل اللى بدأه معاكى *
*عندى اغنية لاقية عليكى بتاعت كاظم الساهر *
*هل عندك شك انك احلى واغلى امرأة فى الدنيا ؟ واهم امرأة فى الدنيا ؟ هل عندك شك ؟*
*امواااااااااااااااه لعيونك ياعيونى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*إلا "أنجيلا" بقى ...إوعى ..*
باحب مواضيعها وتعليقاتها وردودها ومشاركتها وأفكارها ...
أحيانا باحس ان افكارها جايبها من "غرزة عم عطيطو" ....
يعنى ممكن تكون "بتلمع أُكر" من الشباك نواحيهم أو سهرانة بالليل فترمى ودنها تلقط لها تعليق والا حوار ...
حاجة زى كده يعنى ....
أوعى تزعلى !!!! ....انا باهزر لأحسن تلاقينى فصلت نفسى من المنتدى ( يعنى نص ساعة بس ) ....
*باحس كمان انها شخصية بنت البلد الجدعة المحترمة الجد وفى نفس الوقت البنت الرقيقة ....*
ومن "شان" هيك و( جاكى "شان" ) أيضاً ..تعودت اهداء قصائد لمن يتم الأحتفاء بهم فى هذا الموضوع واكون على معرفة بهم فى ذات الوقت ...
*أهديها جزء من قصيدة لبيرم التونسى :* 

*عيون تقولك قصدك إيه بتبحلق ليه *
*ما لكش شغل تعس عليه يا راجل يا حمار *
*و عيون تقوللك روح يا رزيل يا بو دم تقيل *
*ياباي كبه في المخاليل يا ما هما كتار *
*و عيون تسبل فوق الخد دي جد ف جد *
*و عمرها ما تكلم حد عيون أحرار *
*و عيون تحقق فيها بشوق تهرب على فوق*
*بتقوللك ابعد عني بذوق نظراتك نار *
*و عيون ما تعرف زعلانة أو فرحانة *
*صباح مسا أهي سهتانة صاحبة أفكار*​

*مع تحيات أخوكى عبود ....*​​​​​​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *انجيلا ...... الأبنة التى توجع قلبى بمحبتها لعريسها السماوى ..... علمتنى كيف تكون المحبه له ..... علمتنى أن اقول لا للقهر والظلم ...... طفله بحكم سنوات العمر ..... لكن بحكم عقلانيتها وصلابتها تفوق الشيوخ ...... ثمنها يفوق الآلئ والدرر ..... من ستكون فى حياته ستكون كنزا لا تقدره أموال الأرض ...... أحببتها كأبنه غاليه .... وأوجعت قلبى بعجزى عن أكون معينا لها ...... لكن هناك من يعتنى بها .... وهو محل ثقتى ويقينى *


*ربنا يعلم ان الدمعة نزلت من عيني لما قرات الكلام ده...*
*ابي انت دايما كنت معين لي بنصائحك في الاوقات الصعبة اللي مريت بيها.. دايما بتسكب علي حبك وحنانك.. وبحس بجد ان ربنا عوضني بيك عن ابي*
*ميرسي كثير لكلامك اللي بجد مش بستحقه *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




النهيسى قال:


> *أنجيـــــــــــــــــلا*​
> 
> 
> أخت غاليه جداااا ومهذبه ورائعه​
> ...


*ربنا يخليك استاذي*
*ميرسي كثير لكلامك وزوقك *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




bob قال:


> *انجول انا عارف انها بتحب اللقب ده " طفلتي " :smil12::smil12:*
> *شخصية ممتازة و عسولة و خدومة *
> *عندها افكار مميزة و جميلة *
> *ردودها قوية *
> ...


 *طماااااااع :hlp:*
*مفيش تقييمleasantr*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا بوب لكلامك *
*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> She's a Wild Cat ​


* قلتلك بلاش اللقب ده.. والا هتحول لشرسة فعلا:spor2:*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*مرسي يا كيرو*
*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




الملكة العراقية قال:


> انجيلا القمر شخصية جميلة وخدومة ومحبة للكل​
> ومفيش كلام يوصفك يا حبيبتي لانك فعلا انسانة راااائعة جدااا
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكي ويدبرلك الصالح ويفرح قلبك يا قمر​


* ميرسي كثير لكلامك وزوقك يا قمر*
*ربنا يخليكي *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




كلدانية قال:


> انجيلا​
> شخصيه راااائعة وطيبة
> وميسوطه كتير اني اتعرفت عليها
> 
> وربنا يدبر امور حياتها كلها ​


* ميرسي كلدانية يا قمر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*انجيلا الجميله بنوته طيبه و رقيقه اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيها عقلها الكبير بتفكر كويس  وسابقه عمرها 
بتقابل كتير تجارب صعبه لكن ايمانها ثابت وقوى 
بتمنالها كل التوفيق والخير ف حياتها وبتمنى انها تفضل منورانا هنا دايمااا ومفيش حاجه تبعدها ابدااا عننا*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انجيلامش عرفاها اوى*​
> *بس بحسها هاديه وحزينه واتمنى ان ربنا يفرحها *​


* ميرسي حبيبتي*
*ربنا يخليكي *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *انجيلا ابنتى الحبيبة*​
> *عاقلة*
> *مهذبة*
> *ذكية*
> ...


*ميرسي كثير امي الحبيبة *
*ربنا يخليك حبيبتي *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*أنجيلا بنت نشيطة ومثقفة وردودها دايما في المليان، قلبها كبير لكن أتمنى منها لو تحاول تغيّر الحزن والصور الحزينة حتكون حياتها أفضل، زي ما بيقولوا إضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك  أتمنى لكِ كل الخير يا بت *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




المفدى بالدم قال:


> انجيلا لؤلؤة غاليه الثمن
> وصائدة لالى اشترت اغلى لؤلؤة هىيسوع
> حزينه ولو ما فرحتشى هاشد ودانها
> عميقه عمق الشيوخ
> ...


*متقدرش :a63:*
*هههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا مفدي لكلامك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




zama قال:


> *أنجيلا ، ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ، *
> 
> *هي فييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟ !!*
> 
> ...


* انا هنا:t13:*
*ههههههههه*

*بتحذرهم مني يعني :smil16:*
*ومتقلقش مكنتش هناولك بالماج ولا حاجة leasantr*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسي كثيييييير لكلامك وزوقك*
*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> انجيلا عسووووووووووله اوى​​</B><B>
> ارائها ثابته ​​</B><B>
> ارائها فى المواضيع اللى تمس البنات زى الاسد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​</B><B>
> ...


* هههههههههههههههه*
*الكل بينتقد بروفايلي مش عارفة ليه :hlp:*
*هههههههه*

*انا مبسوطة اكثر لاني اتعرفت على بنت رقيقة وطيبة زيك*

*ميرسي كثير لكلامك حبيبتي *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




rana1981 قال:


> انجيلا بنت لطيفة جدا وعسولة كتير


 *ميرسي حبيبتي*
*ربنا يخليكي*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




سندريلا 2011 قال:


> بجد صفات جميله اووووووى بانجيلا شوقتونى انى اتعرف عليها وعلى شخصيتها القويه الجميله


* ميرسي يا عسل *
*هنبسط بمعرفتك*
*ربنا يخليكي  *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




Nancy2 قال:


> *انجيلا I dont think there are words can describe her *
> *she is one of a kind *
> *مفيش كلمات اقدر اقولها توصفك يا انجى بنوتة جميلة شجاعة قوية حنونة ذكية فى منتهى الذكاء عقلها اكبر من سنها دمها خفيف وارائها ثابتة *
> *انتى رمز القوة لجيلك يا انجى مش افتكر انى لو كنت فى موقفك ومكانك كنت هقدر اكون قوية زيك كده *
> ...


*وانتي عارفة كمان اني بموووت فيكي:wub:*
*بحسك توأمي :t31:*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لكلامك يا حبي *
*ربنا يخليكي يا عسل انتي *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إلا "أنجيلا" بقى ...إوعى ..*
> باحب مواضيعها وتعليقاتها وردودها ومشاركتها وأفكارها ...
> أحيانا باحس ان افكارها جايبها من "غرزة عم عطيطو" ....
> يعنى ممكن تكون "بتلمع أُكر" من الشباك نواحيهم أو سهرانة بالليل فترمى ودنها تلقط لها تعليق والا حوار ...
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا عبود لكلامك وزوقك *
*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *انجيلا الجميله بنوته طيبه و رقيقه اكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيها عقلها الكبير بتفكر كويس وسابقه عمرها *
> *بتقابل كتير تجارب صعبه لكن ايمانها ثابت وقوى *
> *بتمنالها كل التوفيق والخير ف حياتها وبتمنى انها تفضل منورانا هنا دايمااا ومفيش حاجه تبعدها ابدااا عننا*


*ميرسي يا دونا يا عسل :Love_Letter_Send:*
*ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أنجيلا بنت نشيطة ومثقفة وردودها دايما في المليان، قلبها كبير لكن أتمنى منها لو تحاول تغيّر الحزن والصور الحزينة حتكون حياتها أفضل، زي ما بيقولوا إضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك  أتمنى لكِ كل الخير يا بت *


 *ميرسي يا كيرلس لكلامك *
*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## magedrn (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا اممممممممممممممممم تتوصف ازى دى بقى هههههههههههههههههه
انجيلا بجد انسانة جميييييييييييييييييلة جدا و قلبها طيبة انسانة كلها صفات حلوة 
انجيلا حد جميل محتاج يحب نفسه شوية 
محتاجة تبعد عن الحزن شويتين 
كفاية انها اشتريت رب المجد وباعت باقى العالم دى حاجة كبيييييييييييييرة اووووووووووووى ليها تتحسب
انجيلا حد ممكن الواحد يشوفه صغير علشان سنها اللى لكن بعقلها هى حد كبييييييييييييير اووووووووووى
حد حكيم جدا بيحب يوزن كل حاجة بمخه انجيلا بجد مش لاقى كلام اوصفها بيه 
لان مفيش كلام تتوصف بيه فعلا


----------



## شمس الأسلام (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

سلام ،


----------



## شمس الأسلام (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد في المنتدى .. 
وانا بصراحه حابه اتعرف على الديانة المسيحية ,  لاني مسلمة  .. وانا بحترم ديانتكم  كثيير ( زي باقي المسلمين ) ..  وانا بتمنى انكم تقبلوني صديقة .. وتحترمو ديانتي زي ما انا بحترم ديانتكم .. وشكرا


----------



## كرستينا كركر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*



أنجيلا قال:


> * هههههههههههههههه*
> *الكل بينتقد بروفايلي مش عارفة ليه :hlp:*
> *هههههههه*
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ياعمرى ربنا يفرحك على طوووووووووووول​​*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




magedrn قال:


> انجيلا اممممممممممممممممم تتوصف ازى دى بقى هههههههههههههههههه
> انجيلا بجد انسانة جميييييييييييييييييلة جدا و قلبها طيبة انسانة كلها صفات حلوة
> انجيلا حد جميل محتاج يحب نفسه شوية
> محتاجة تبعد عن الحزن شويتين
> ...


 *هههههههههههههههه*
*اوكي يا ماجد:boxing:*

*ميرسي لكلامك الجميل ده *
*ربنا يخليك *


----------



## soso a (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا 

بنوته طيبه وفى نفس الوقت شخصيه قويه كتير 
اممممممممممممممممم عندى كلام كتير عايزه اقولها 
بس مش هقول غير ربنا يفرح قلبها


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*




soso a قال:


> انجيلا
> 
> بنوته طيبه وفى نفس الوقت شخصيه قويه كتير
> اممممممممممممممممم عندى كلام كتير عايزه اقولها
> بس مش هقول غير ربنا يفرح قلبها


*لسه مش يئستي يا سوسو  :08:
هههههههه
ميرسي كثير حبيبتي لكلامك
ربنا يخليكي 

*


----------



## white.angel (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*شكراً كثيراً عزيزتى انجيلا ...
لانك سمحت لنا بأن نستمتع فى الحديث عنك ... 
فأنت بحق فتاه قويه ... جميله ... نابضه بقلب ملئ بفيض من المشاعر والاحاسيس ...
ربنا يفرحك حبيبتى ويبارك ايامك 

انتظرونا قريباً جداً .... مع ضيف جديد ... ومختلف 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

انجيلا بنوتة شريرة جدا
وبتميل الى العضوانية جدا
وهههههههههههههههه
دا مش عليكى انتى يا بنوتة دا حدا  تانى
هههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أنطباعتنا عن اعضاء المنتدي... ها الحلقة عن الجميله انجيلا*

*متمــــرد .... 
قلعته لها قواعد خاصه .... وقوانين استثنائيه ....
على عكس كثيرين .... يرى ان الحب اساسه الكبرياء ... 
يبحث دائماً عمن ترضى غروره ... وتعطه قدره ...
ولا بأس فهذا حقه .... 

 فهو انسان رائع ... مثقف ...
 يملك الاسلوب والرأى المستقل ...يمتعنا برحلة حياته ...
 فى اقل من ان تسمى خبرات
**دائماً مميز .... عندما يتحدث ....
 عندما يضع لنا اختبار عن
اعرف شخصيتك من مقدار تناحتك ... 
متعنا بمشاهد عديده منها
وهو بيقفل باب اوضته 
**معنا اليوم
*​
*Kerlos-love-Jesus

اهلاً بك اخى الغالى .... **
اشكرك لقبولك استضافتى ... 
وسأترك مهمة تعريفك لاحبائك ... فأنا لا اجيد تعريف الاخرين ...
اهلاً بك اخى ...*






​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيرووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وقعت ياغااااااالى​​* *انسان شخصيته متركبه منها​​* *ردوده قويه جدا​​**ولما بيقول رايه اوعى من وشه​​* *واكيد مثقف​​* *وعلى درجه عاليه من الذوق والادب​​**وكنت سعيده جدا بالتعرف عليييييييييييه​​* *بتمنى ان ربنا يوفقه فى حياته​​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*الأخ الغالى
*​*
Kerlos-love-Jesus

من الشخصيات

 الجميله جداا والمحببه للكل

ربنا يبارك حياته وخدمته
* *
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يا وايت انتي ماسبتيش اي كلام للشعب كدا
قولتي كل شئ عنه

كيرو بحسه شخصيه مركبه
في الظاهر .........
 قوي وعنيد وكبريائه وكرامته
 اهم عنده من اي حد مهما كان
مسور حواليه سور ضخم من الصعب ان اي حد يدخل جواه ويفهمه
الا لو هو سمح بدا

حاطط حدود في التعامل مع الكل وعارف حدوده ايضا

مثقف ومشاركاته دايما من الاخر 
وذوق جدا
كمان اللي في قلبه علي لسانه
وكتاباته دايما في الجون ومن الاخر يعني


في الداخل ........


مش هاقول انا مش بفتح المندل ولا بقرا الكف يعني
هههههههههههه



بس دا انطباعي عنه
جايز يكون عكس الظاهر والله واعلم



بتمني ربنا يفرحه ويحقق كل امانيه في الحياه


----------



## MAJI (6 أكتوبر 2011)

انا نادرا ما ادخل قسم الاجتماعيات والشبابيات 
وجيت بالاخير ملحقتش على انجيلا 
انجيلاااا انت رائعة صامدة وقدوة للصبر والاحتمال مع كل المحبة الي في داخلك .
اما كيرلس فردوده تعكس شخصيته
انسان راقي مطّلع ومقنع 
وايت انجيل وكوسبل لايف سبقوني  ووصفو وكفّو 
نصلي ان الرب يبارك حياته ويعطيه سؤل قلبه
امين


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

كيرو الكنج هو الضيف ، woooooooooooooooooooooooow ..

الحقيقة أنا أعرف كيرو من خلال كتاباته اللي بيكون حظي حلو و بقابلها ، من خلال أسلوب السرد اللي 

بيعمله ، عبارة عن دمج و مزج لأسلوبين هما أسلوب أجتماعي نثري خارج عن تقاليد الفصحي و لكن 

بيكون فيه مراعاة للدقة بقدر الإمكان عن طبيعة الموضوع المطروح ، دا بينتج عنه أسلوب أكاديمي للسرد 

و بسيط جداً و هو دا التميز ..

شخصياً أنا شايف كيرو عايز يقول بأسلوبه " نحن لا ندعي التميز و لكننا نسعي إليه " ..

كيرو  فكرني بدرس مستفاد من قصص كنت أتسليت بيها ، الدرس عايز يقول " أن نجاح المعلومة يكتمل 

بتبسيط أسلوبها لا بزخرفة حروفها " ..


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيرلس اعرفه من فترة قريبة فقط ,وانا سعيدة بالتعرف عليه *
*شخص قوى وليه ارائه الخاصة بيه جدا هو نوع من الشخصيات اللى نقدر نقول عليهم one of a kind مش نسخة من حد انما ليه طابع خاص بيه فيه شخصيات كتير تعدى عليها ومتحسش بيها وفيه شخصيات تانية زى كيرلس تحس فيها بالتميز والاختلاف وانها نسخة خاصة بيها مفيش منها تانى ولا يسعى لتقليد الاخرين حتى لو كان المجتمع كله ضده *
*يقدر يمشى عكس التيار طالما مقتنع انه صح وده يثبت قوة شخصيته *
*ناس كتير ممكن تفهمه غلط ولكن انا شخصيا اعتبر شخصية كيرلس شخصية مريحة فى التعامل لانه لما بيقول الكلمة يعنيها, واضح وصريح ال لا هى لا وال نعم نعم ,انت شخص ذكى ياكيرلس ,لكن مشكلة اللى تفكيرهم عميق زيك واللى ماشيين عكس التيار انهم سهل يصابو بالاكتئاب والرغبة فى الانعزال لانه بيحس انه عايش فى عالمه الخاص ومحدش تانى فاهمه او معاه *
*اتمنى ليك كل الخير وربنا يفرحك *


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *لكن مشكلة اللى تفكيرهم عميق زيك واللى ماشيين عكس التيار انهم سهل يصابو بالاكتئاب والرغبة فى الانعزال لانه بيحس انه عايش فى عالمه الخاص ومحدش تانى فاهمه او معاه *


الحقيقة الجزئية اللي قولتيها دي يا أخت نانسي ممتازة جداً جداً و صح ، 

لكن أسمحيلي يعني ليه نسمي أن دا يبئا مشكلة ؟؟ 

بالعكس أنا شايفه أنه روقان أووووووووي ، ميزة ، أنا مش شايفها عيب لأنه طالما هنبدأ ننعزل يبئا إذن 

لعدم توافر أحتياجاتنا بالمشاركات الأجتماعية ، اللي أحياناً بتكون مشاركات ملهاش أساس سوي التعود 

للقيام بيها ، لكنها مشاركات تنقض نفسها ، فإذن بعد كل دا هيبئا الأنعزال عن رغبة في ذلك مش إجبار ،

ربما يكون نواة عملية الأنعزال نسبية من شخص لأخر و تتشابه ، فبالتالي فثمرة الأنعزال تختلف بحسب 

الأسلوب المنمق بالوحدة (( الهروب لأعماق النفس بوسط الناس )) ، بأمانة ميزة ، مجتمعنا بمصر ما 

شفتش فيه غير القيل و القال ، و دا راح فين و دا جاب عربية و الأفلام الهابطة دي ، دا نتيجة الفراغ 

الفكري ، معظم المجتمع عالم فاضية ، أبسط شئ تلاقي الجماعة اللي ع المعاش حكاياتهم تجيب 

شلل أطفال ، لأن البرنس أعتبر بما أنه طلع ع المعاش أن حياته أنتهت و خلصت الحدوتة ، مع أنه بيضيع 

سنين بعد المعاش و بيعيشها فل و أمراض خفيفة ، فــفي فراغ فـبيستغل لمضيعة الوقت ، 

دا أحسن حاجة الأنعزال للروقان ..

و المثل بيقول " *ما خف وزنه غلي ثمنه* " المخ الخفيف من أعباء الروتين و التقاليد اللي بعضها أهبل 

يبئا مخ برنس بكل هدوء ..

==

bye ..


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*زاما وحشنى النقاش معاك يازاما *
*كلامك ممتع ,نورت من تانى *
*مش افتكر ينفع نتوسع فى النقاش هنا لان الموضوع عن كيرلس *
*يمكن صحيح هى مش مشكلة زى ماقولت ولكنها بتسبب فى بعض الاحيان للشخص نفسه ضيق لانه عايز يكون زى باقى الناس ويندمج معاهم بس مش قادر مهما كنت مكتفى بذاتك داخل نفسك بيجى عليك اوقات تحتاج بردو انك تكون وسط الناس ومعاهم *
*بس افتكر ان كيرلس بيحاول وبيعرف يوازن الموضوع لانه شخص محبوب هنا وبيتعرف على الناس وبيقرب منهم وده شئ ممتاز *
*محبتى *


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *سهل يصابو بالاكتئاب *



*ليه أكتئاب ؟؟

هو الحزن بئا سهل و بئا مدعم ؟؟ !! *

برأيئ كل حاجة و ليها حل ..

الأكتئاب دا هيحصل نتيجة العزلة زي ما أنتِ كاتبة يا أختي ، تمام أأيدك ، هيبئا في أكتئاب لو 

أستسلمناله و مدورناش علي سببه عشان نلاقيه له حل مش ندور ع العرض المظهري ..

الأكتئاب برأيئ هيبئا من ضمن أسبابه العزلة _ برأيئ _ ، أوك يبئا نوفر لنفسنا جو من المرح ، مش شرط 

بئا يكون مفهوم المرح قاصر ع التواصل الأجتماعي ، لأ عادي ممكن يكون الشخص بيظبط أحلي أداء 

لنفسه ،

شخصياً أنا مش مقتنع أن مفهوم التواصل هو اللي بيسبب السعادة 

(( المفهوم دا بيلاقي بيئة خصبة بجو الرحلات و التجمعات )) ، لكن أنا شايف أن الأنسان لو مش مبسوط 

من داخل نفسه لو الناس اللي براه بترقص و لا هو هيكون هنا و لا هيأثر فيه ..

شخصياً ، أنا شايف أن ممكن الأنسان يعرف يبسط نفسه لو لوحده لو بيفكر في برنامج تنظيمي بجد ،

أبسط شئ للبرنامج أستبدال أي شئ جماعي ببديله الفردي (( أنا شايفها محلولة )) ،

هل مثلاً في فكرة بتقول بكدا هتبئا أنانية و لا تجمد مشاعر ، لأ خلي الأحساس أكيد ، أنانية ،

مالها الأنانية ؟؟ !! (( روقان )) ، هو يعني عشان أتبسط أعيش ضحية ، علي أيه الفيلم دا !!

هنعد بئا نزعل و نكتم جوانا و نشغل نفسنا بالدنيا و اللي راح و اللي جه ، ما كل دا علي نفسيتي ،

شخصياً بحب أعمل حاجات كتير متنوعة ، فأمر طبيعي مش هلاقي أصحابي معايا بكل حاجة ،

هل هقف يعني عشان هما مش معايا ؟؟ لأ طبعاً ، براحتهم خالص ، 

و لو هيكونوا معايا نتفق علي شروط واضحة من البداية ، 

لكن ، مقدرش أنكر خسرت حاجات مش قليلة بتوحد رأيئ 

_ لغاية ما عرفت أزاي أقييم الفكرة و أزاي أفكر _

، و كانت أخطاء مصيرية ، فلت من بعضها و أدبست في بعضها التاني ، و أقربها كان خطأ مني ، كان 

هينهي رحلتي بالحياة و لسه طالع منه ، الحياة مش هتقف علي حد و لا علي مشاعر ..


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *زاما وحشنى النقاش معاك يازاما *
> *كلامك ممتع ,نورت من تانى *



ربنا يخليكي ، مُـتشكر لذوئك ..



> *مش افتكر ينفع نتوسع فى النقاش هنا لان الموضوع عن كيرلس*



تحت أمرك ، لكن أسمحيلي ، مقدرتش أشوف الأمر قدامي كدا ومتكلمش ،

أة طبعاً ، الموضوع عن الكينج كيرو ، لكن أسمحيلي أنا متأكد أن كلامي مش هيغلوش علي كيرو النجم ،

لأن مش معقول الناس هتسيب الأحتفال بكيرو اللي هو زُمرد الموضوع و هيبصوا لكلامي البسيط بالنسبة 

لقدر كيرو (( نجم الساحة )) ، دي بديهيات يعني ..



> *يمكن صحيح هى مش مشكلة زى ماقولت ولكنها بتسبب فى بعض الاحيان للشخص نفسه ضيق لانه عايز يكون زى باقى الناس ويندمج معاهم بس مش قادر مهما كنت مكتفى بذاتك داخل نفسك بيجى عليك اوقات تحتاج بردو انك تكون وسط الناس ومعاهم *



أوك ، دا رأيك و يحترم ..



> *بس افتكر ان كيرلس بيحاول وبيعرف يوازن الموضوع لانه شخص محبوب هنا وبيتعرف على الناس وبيقرب منهم وده شئ ممتاز *



لأ لأ ، كلامي كيرلس برئ منه تماماً ، أنا بتكلم في العموم ..


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا ياجماعه ارحب بالكنج كيرلس واحب اقول رايى فى الموضوع بعد اذنكم لازم يكون لينا اصدقاء واشخاص غاليه علينا لان من غيرهم الحياه تبقى صعبه انا عن نفسى لو واجهتنى اصعب المواقف باتغلغل وسط اصدقائى والغاليين عليا وده بيخلينى اتناسه الصعاب وانت حتى لو حاولت تضحك وانت من جواك مدبوح ده بيخليك سعيد لان ضحكه على ضحكه بتنسيك الازمه لازم نندمج مع الغاليين علينا وقت ازماتنا ده حيخفف عناكتير وشكرا لسعة صدركم


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد فكره حلوه بتقربنا كاعضاء اننا نعرف بعضنا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 أكتوبر 2011)

zama قال:


> تحت أمرك ، لكن أسمحيلي ، مقدرتش أشوف الأمر قدامي كدا ومتكلمش ،
> 
> أة طبعاً ، الموضوع عن الكينج كيرو ، لكن أسمحيلي أنا متأكد أن كلامي مش هيغلوش علي كيرو النجم ،
> 
> ...




قريت الرد دة 69 مرة
حاولت منهم 68 مرة اخد الرد بمحبة وانك بتدلعني وبتشكر فيا
بس اخر مرة مصدقتش بصراحة :smile01

في اية يا زاما ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيرلس 
أنسان جميل جدا ومحترم
مثقف وله شخصيه منفرده
بتمني اني اتعرف عليه شخصيا
وبيعجبني جدا مواضيعه وارائه في اي موضوع نقاشي
ربنا معاك ويوفقك في حياتك ياجميل​*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> انا نادرا ما ادخل قسم الاجتماعيات والشبابيات
> وجيت بالاخير ملحقتش على انجيلا
> انجيلاااا انت رائعة صامدة وقدوة للصبر والاحتمال مع كل المحبة الي في داخلك .


*ميرسي لكلامك يا ماجي
ربنا يخليك 
*


سرجيوُس قال:


> انجيلا بنوتة شريرة جدا
> وبتميل الى العضوانية جدا
> وهههههههههههههههه
> دا مش عليكى انتى يا بنوتة دا حدا  تانى
> هههههههههههه



*انا كده:thnk0001:
هوريك الشر ع اصوله يا سرجيوس:act23:
هههههههههههه
ميرسي ليك 
وهبقى اوريك لما توقع في ايدي :boxing:
ههههههههههههه*[/SIZE]


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أكتوبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *متمــــرد ....
> قلعته لها قواعد خاصه .... وقوانين استثنائيه ....
> على عكس كثيرين .... يرى ان الحب اساسه الكبرياء ...
> يبحث دائماً عمن ترضى غروره ... وتعطه قدره ...
> ...



*كيرو واحد من احفاد سي السيد :boxing: 
ههههههههههههههههههه

 شخصية جميلة جدا.. بحب كتاباته اللي بتاخذ طابع البساطة.. واسلوبه الساخر 
 ردوده قوية مع اني بختلف في كثير اشيا معاه*:smile01 
*اتمنالك الافضل في حياتك *


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيرلس انا بحسه توأمى 
*


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> قريت الرد دة 69 مرة
> حاولت منهم 68 مرة اخد الرد بمحبة وانك بتدلعني وبتشكر فيا
> بس اخر مرة مصدقتش بصراحة :smile01
> 
> في اية يا زاما ؟



في خير طبعاً يا حبيبي ..

هو مفيش حاجة بنيتي لأن لو في كنت أعلنت علي طول ، بعدين بحبك يا أخي ،

أنا معاك أن الحب في الدنيا بيكون عادة مبطن بشئ ، لكن مش قاعدة يا أخي ، 

عادي يعني .. 

طبعاً ممكن هتقول جواك بيحبني أزاي و هو ما شافني أساساً ؟؟ 

لأ أنا شوفت أسلوبك ، يشرفني لو الوقت جمعنا و شوفتك ، لكن أسلوبك عاجبني لما 

أتصادفت بيه كام مرة كدا ، كمان يأخي يكفي أن عمرك ما رخمت عليا ، دي تساوي كتير .. 

هل بأجابتي دي ، قلبك أرتاح من ناحيتي ولا لأ ؟؟ !!

==

يا كيرو عشان تطمئن ، أنتشر مفهوم خطأ للمجاملة بمجتمعنا ، أعتبرت المجاملة عادي لو تخللها الكدب 

، لكن أنا مش بجاملك بالأسلوب دا ، أسلوب المجاملة الصح _ برأيئ _ هو أني أحاول أوضح ميزة فيك 

ربما أنت تغفلها ، المجاملة لو ما كانت حق تبئا كدب ، أنا أخاف أكدب لأني بالحساب الأخير هتنفخ ..

أطمئن ، الدنيا مش كلها غدر ..


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> وده بيخلينى اتناسه الصعاب
> 
> لان ضحكه على ضحكه بتنسيك الازمه



أختي *سندريلا 2011 *، 

بكدا ، دا هيُعتبر تناسي = تأجيل ، لكن ليس علاج جذري ، مخدر ليس إلا ، 

مشكلة علي مشكلة ، هييجي وقت للنفسية و طاقة الأحتمال ممكن تنفجر علي لمسة دبوس (( عن تجربة )) ،

منستهونش بالمشكلة الصغيرة ، (( عود الكبريت بيدمر محطة بنزين كاملة )) ..

==

طبعاً أنتم أحرار بأرائكم ، bye ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيرلس بحسه كوكتيل
تشكيلة من كل حاجة وكله موجود عنده ​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسى زاما على نصيحتك عندك حق بس اعمل ايه اطق من كتر الحزن ما باليد حيله صليلى كتير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*كييييييييييييييييييرو شخصية جميلة جدا ومحبوبة للجميع*
*كتاباته بتعبر عن اللي جواه بحب اكيد اناكف فيه *
*مش بحب اشوفه زحلان او متضايق*
*بتمنالك كل خير وربنا يفرح قلبك*
*وسوري علي التأخير بس انت عارف مواصلات بقا هههههههههه*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*+*

*انا معرفش كيرلس ..  *

بس يمكن هو الشخص الوحيد - بخلاف سكوفيلد  - اللي بيقدر يفطسني من الضحك .

واضح انه انسان جميل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 أكتوبر 2011)

حظى انه جه فى غيابى معرفهوش بس هنتفحصه قريب ^_^


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أكتوبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *متمــــرد ....
> قلعته لها قواعد خاصه .... وقوانين استثنائيه ....
> على عكس كثيرين .... يرى ان الحب اساسه الكبرياء ...
> يبحث دائماً عمن ترضى غروره ... وتعطه قدره ...
> ...


*
مستاهلش كل الكلام دة
مش تواضع
بس دة عشان انا فعلا مستاهلش

ربنا يباركك 
بستقي من ردودك شكل شخصيتك المثقفة المٌطلعة
حقيقي فيلسوفة مسيحية*



كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>كيرووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وقعت ياغااااااالى​​</b> <b>انسان شخصيته متركبه منها​​</b> <b>ردوده قويه جدا​​</b><b>ولما بيقول رايه اوعى من وشه​​</b> <b>واكيد مثقف​​</b> <b>وعلى درجه عاليه من الذوق والادب​​</b><b>وكنت سعيده جدا بالتعرف عليييييييييييه​​</b> <b>بتمنى ان ربنا يوفقه فى حياته​​</b>



*انتي جميلة يا كريستينا
وكتير عليا الكلام دة
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك ويحفظلك احباءك و أسرتك*



النهيسى قال:


> *الأخ الغالى
> *​*
> Kerlos-love-Jesus
> 
> ...



*يا ابويا انا اقل من انك تكتب عني حرف
ربنا يديم وجودك معانا ونتعلم منك دايما *




Gospel Life قال:


> يا وايت انتي ماسبتيش اي كلام للشعب كدا
> قولتي كل شئ عنه
> 
> كيرو بحسه شخصيه مركبه
> ...




*ايا كنت ، الواحد معندوش الحلو عشان يخفية جواة
لو انا زي مابتقولي يبأة انا بتجمل ومن جوايا وحش مش العكس
اقل بكتير من كلامك يا جوسبل
ربنا يباركك ويديم وجودك
منورة الموضوع والمنتدى بزوقك*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أكتوبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> اولا ياجماعه ارحب بالكنج كيرلس واحب اقول رايى فى الموضوع بعد اذنكم لازم يكون لينا اصدقاء واشخاص غاليه علينا لان من غيرهم الحياه تبقى صعبه انا عن نفسى لو واجهتنى اصعب المواقف باتغلغل وسط اصدقائى والغاليين عليا وده بيخلينى اتناسه الصعاب وانت حتى لو حاولت تضحك وانت من جواك مدبوح ده بيخليك سعيد لان ضحكه على ضحكه بتنسيك الازمه لازم نندمج مع الغاليين علينا وقت ازماتنا ده حيخفف عناكتير وشكرا لسعة صدركم


*
اهلا بيكي يا سندريلا منورة الموقع
ربنا يباركك ويشيل عنك تعبك وتفرحي*



mikel coco قال:


> *كيرلس
> أنسان جميل جدا ومحترم
> مثقف وله شخصيه منفرده
> بتمني اني اتعرف عليه شخصيا
> ...



*انا كمان بحبك يا مايكل وبحترمك
انت انسان جميل وطيب 
ويوفقك ياحبيبي ويباركك*



أنجيلا قال:


> *كيرو واحد من احفاد سي السيد :boxing:
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شخصية جميلة جدا.. بحب كتاباته اللي بتاخذ طابع البساطة.. واسلوبه الساخر
> ...


*
و انا كمان بتمنالك الافضل وف صلواتي دايما يا انجي
ربنا يحميكي ويحفظك من كل شر*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كيرلس انا بحسه توأمى
> *



*هات بوسة من خدك :blush2:*



zama قال:


> في خير طبعاً يا حبيبي ..
> 
> هو مفيش حاجة بنيتي لأن لو في كنت أعلنت علي طول ، بعدين بحبك يا أخي ،
> 
> ...




*حتى مجاملتك كتير عليا يا زاما
مش هحول الموضوع للنقاش عشان مش مجاله ، وانت عارف دة أكتر مني
ربنا يباركك
انا بحب فيك جرأتك ف عرض رأيك وثقافتك وإطلاعك ، شخصية متميزة ربنا يحفظك*




$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *كيرلس بحسه كوكتيل
> تشكيلة من كل حاجة وكله موجود عنده ​*




*الحمدلله ع كلو دة
شكرا يا سندريلا نورتيني*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كييييييييييييييييييرو شخصية جميلة جدا ومحبوبة للجميع*
> *كتاباته بتعبر عن اللي جواه بحب اكيد اناكف فيه *
> *مش بحب اشوفه زحلان او متضايق*
> *بتمنالك كل خير وربنا يفرح قلبك*
> *وسوري علي التأخير بس انت عارف مواصلات بقا هههههههههه*​




*نورتي يا روكا
انتي انسانة طيبة وجدعة ومحترمة وانا بعزك
ربنا يوفقك ف حياتك*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *انا معرفش كيرلس ..  *
> 
> ...



*ياحبيبي انت اجمل
انا كمان معرفكش اوي ، بس ردودك بتبينلي قد اية انت انسان محترم ومثقف وعارف ربنا
صليلي*



G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> حظى انه جه فى غيابى معرفهوش بس هنتفحصه قريب ^_^


*
اهلا بيكي يا جلاكسي
نورتي*


----------

